# Photos of my leather work.......



## rembrandt

I'm gonna try this again and I hope I can add to it as I go and this way I won't be adding a new post almost daily......


----------



## rembrandt

More leather work......


----------



## TGbow

Very nice


----------



## rembrandt

And some more leather....the top one isn't available....


----------



## Easykeeper

Really nice Rem. I like the one with the Celtic symbol (knot?) and knife.


----------



## rembrandt

and some more


----------



## rembrandt

Pocket Quivers


----------



## rembrandt

Pocket quivers......


----------



## rembrandt

More leather work....


----------



## rembrandt

More pocket quivers.....


----------



## rembrandt

More pocket quivers


----------



## rembrandt

Taking a lunch break......more later......


----------



## Kali4

Wow, that is some stunning work! Do you have a website where this can be purchased?


----------



## rembrandt

Kali4 said:


> Wow, that is some stunning work! Do you have a website where this can be purchased?


I am working on an ETSY account now....I hope to have it up and running in a few more days......


----------



## Stub

Looking good Rem!


----------



## Halfcawkt

If your lefty quiver was in right hand, I would want it.


----------



## rembrandt

Halfcawkt said:


> If your lefty quiver was in right hand, I would want it.


I have three pocket quivers that are similar on the way.......all will have a new version pocket that I made the mold for today......As soon as I finish the back quiver.....I'll be turning them out........


----------



## Halfcawkt

That is good news!


----------



## rembrandt

Here is one I missed.....the lines on this one are from the Venetian blinds in my TV room.....


----------



## arrowfreaks

I would like a back quiver with a deer on it please.


----------



## arrowfreaks

Pm me if this is possible and what I need to do to get one


----------



## Ben Pearson

Man, those are sick, and ridiculous (That's my old guy imitation of a cool dude.)


----------



## rembrandt

arrowfreaks said:


> Pm me if this is possible and what I need to do to get one


the one I was referring to is in no.8 post......


----------



## rembrandt

Ben Pearson said:


> Man, those are sick, and ridiculous (That's my old guy imitation of a cool dude.)


I got your drift.........and that ain't snow either......

Thanks for that
Dave


----------



## rembrandt

TTT

I want to keep this thread on the front page at least till I fill up my store on ETSY.....I hope its OK with everybody and tomorrow is Give Away time so look for that........


----------



## Corson2010

Beautiful work!!


----------



## Halfcawkt

Bump for Rem.


----------



## Maslo

Nice work!


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this quiver for a lefty today, that I had previously made for a righty......This is much better than the other one and I owe a loot of it to Rancid and his "build along" thread.


----------



## rembrandt

Here is a photo of one I did with an arrowhead.....It is a match to the arm guard I gave away and I think its the only one I have like that.......


----------



## Halfcawkt

That side quiver looks really nice, Rem.


----------



## Halfcawkt

Rem, I just got home and opened the package.

Guys, I got the Celtic designed armguard from the first post.

The pics did not do it justice. This thing is gorgeous!!! I was concerned the knife may throw the thing off balance, but I can hardly tell it's there! I love the texture you applied to it. It really makes this piece stand out from other guards I've run into.

Rem, I could not be happier sir, and I meant every word of my note that I sent you. You are a good man and those are in short supply in this day and age. I really cherish our interactions and I can not thank you enough.


----------



## Halfcawkt

Rem, P.S.

My wife and I really enjoy the card! She is an artist herself and we really appreciate the talent that went into that scene.

Thank you again,
Jeff


----------



## rembrandt

Halfcawkt said:


> Rem, P.S.
> 
> My wife and I really enjoy the card! She is an artist herself and we really appreciate the talent that went into that scene.
> 
> Thank you again,
> Jeff


That painting is hanging in my den.....along with several more.....I love doing Native American art.......


----------



## r.spencer

you knocked it mout of the park with that one. Its beautifull


----------



## rembrandt

r.spencer said:


> you knocked it mout of the park with that one. Its beautifull


I like these three also.......BTW, the drawing below I did for the Tombstone Buscaderos was in every gallery in Tombstone.........I was fortunate to be a part of that club out there and had a load of fun...Cowboy Action Shooting is super but expensive.....3 to 500 rounds a week-end became too much for me........even reloading didn't help.....


----------



## rembrandt

r.spencer said:


> you knocked it mout of the park with that one. Its beautifull


Did you see this quiver above? quite an improvement wouldn't
you think? Those are fun to do... really and I will do more


----------



## rembrandt

Archer32.....look at POST #9 and you will see the one with the Arrowhead......


----------



## Halfcawkt

Rem, those paintings looked great! The original of the card looked way better than the card gave it credit for.


----------



## rembrandt

Halfcawkt said:


> Rem, those paintings looked great! The original of the card looked way better than the card gave it credit for.


My wife and a friend went to "First Monday" at Canton this past week and she brought me back a poster that I had on the wall at our Old West Town in Palestine, Tx.....If I can find the photo, I will post it on here.......The BLACK MARIAH ( HURST) IS ON DISPLAY AT THE BIRDCAGE OPERA HOUSE..... the carriage used black horses if an adult was being carried to boot hill and if a child was being carried, they used white horses......pretty neat......


----------



## Halfcawkt

Now that is cool, Rem.


----------



## Keeshond

I like top photo post #6 of the wolf heads. 

Nice work, Rem


----------



## rembrandt

Keeshond said:


> I like top photo post #6 of the wolf heads.
> 
> Nice work, Rem


those are fun to do....I like the Celtic designs.......


----------



## rembrandt

TTT.....any time I "TTT" I am kicking it to the top because someone wants to see my work.....Thanks for your patience....

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

arrowfreaks said:


> I would like a back quiver with a deer on it please.


I have the main part of the quiver cut out and now I have to put all the extras on it before I can close it up and do the finishing touches.....the pocket is the hard part and it takes time......hope to have it done by the end of next week......


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this one in my spare time while waiting for things to dry etc on the back Quiver I'm doing.....


----------



## penumbra

Fabulous work. I am nearly speechless. I will visit your Etsy site for sure.


----------



## rembrandt

penumbra said:


> Fabulous work. I am nearly speechless. I will visit your Etsy site for sure.


I have the store up and running but I've not put anything in it yet...Been too busy......but I do need to get that done.....


----------



## reddogge

I love that Kachina doll painting. I had quite the collection of them back in the mid 50s as a boy.


----------



## rembrandt

reddogge said:


> I love that Kachina doll painting. I had quite the collection of them back in the mid 50s as a boy.


They ought to be worth a bunch by now......I have the actual one(Kachina Doll) and used it in the painting......The Hopi Indians make a lot of them and they make a lot of them from roots of Cottonwood trees......The cost of one of those good size roots is $100 a foot.........I've got another "one man show" coming in 2018 and I will do some where between 20 and 40 new paintings by then......That's one of the reasons I don't have freebies from Jan. to Aug......Gotta get in front of the easel......Wish I lived in Arizona.....they appreciate my kind of work more so than AL, where Pioneer rendezvous and Civil War is the big thing.......


----------



## rembrandt

I will post several photos tomorrow of a back quiver I've been working on for two weeks.....I hope you will take a gander and see if you like it.......Thanks for your interest......

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

rembrandt said:


> I have the main part of the quiver cut out and now I have to put all the extras on it before I can close it up and do the finishing touches.....the pocket is the hard part and it takes time......hope to have it done by the end of next week......


I have it done and will post photos tomorrow.....Hope you like it.........


----------



## rembrandt

Here are the photos of the back quiver for the fellow archer in Hawaii.....took me 2 weeks to complete it......


----------



## rembrandt

And some more.....


----------



## rembrandt

For some reason I cannot get the photos upright.....I rotate them and they come up lying down....If someone could upright them I'd be appreciative......

Dave


----------



## Outback Man

rembrandt said:


> For some reason I cannot get the photos upright.....I rotate them and they come up lying down....If someone could upright them I'd be appreciative......
> 
> Dave


Here you go Remmy...



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halfcawkt

Rem, that is a real beauty. You knocked that one out of the park, and I'm sure the recipient will positively love it. It certainly is some of your best work!


----------



## rembrandt

Halfcawkt said:


> Rem, that is a real beauty. You knocked that one out of the park, and I'm sure the recipient will positively love it. It certainly is some of your best work!


thanks.....I put in a lot of hours on these and I can't get out of them what its worth but I like doing them and I've got two more orders to get done before Christmas.....one is a hip quiver and the other order is for two knifes......gonna be busy it seems.......


----------



## rembrandt

Outback Man said:


> Here you go Remmy...
> 
> http://uploads.tapatalk
> 
> Thanks...you are a good man.....I rotate them but they don't work here on AT....What am I doing wrong?


----------



## rembrandt

Outback Man said:


> Here you go Remmy...
> 
> 
> 
> http://uploads.tapatalk
> 
> thanks Outback man....appreciate it......


----------



## Outback Man

rembrandt said:


> Outback Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go Remmy...
> 
> 
> 
> http://uploads.tapatalk
> 
> thanks Outback man....appreciate it......[/QUOTE]
> 
> No problem and I don't know what would cause them to be sideways. I use an iPhone and as long as I rotate and save them on my camera role they post just like they are saved.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## rembrandt

Outback Man said:


> rembrandt said:
> 
> 
> 
> No problem and I don't know what would cause them to be sideways. I use an iPhone and as long as I rotate and save them on my camera role they post just like they are saved.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I will go and try one now and see what happens......
> 
> I rotated it left and right and it won't work.....How do you save it before submitting it?
Click to expand...


----------



## rembrandt

I overlooked these......


----------



## buknrut

looks good....great work


----------



## rembrandt

buknrut said:


> looks good....great work


there is more coming.....pocket quivers, arm guards and back quivers.......I'm thinking of getting more creative with them.......


----------



## Btp1003

Looks good!


----------



## stykbowslim

You sure do have some talent.... outstanding work !!


----------



## rembrandt

stykbowslim said:


> You sure do have some talent.... outstanding work !!


Thanks and get ready for Dec. 1st......I've got some dandies I'm giving away.....why not its Christmas time and the time for giving........


----------



## DeathStroke

rembrandt said:


> I overlooked these......


How much for the flowered one?

Sent from my SPH-L710T using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Got these 3 done.....made a sheath for one knife which will ride parallel with the belt.....finished the pocket quiver and did some work on the other knife......


----------



## rembrandt

DeathStroke said:


> How much for the flowered one?
> 
> Sent from my SPH
> 
> Sorry, but that was a custom ordered armguard and it went out quite a while back....I was going thru my list on here and I put them in here for reference if anybody wants one similar to it......


----------



## Outback Man

rembrandt said:


> Outback Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will go and try one now and see what happens......
> 
> I rotated it left and right and it won't work.....How do you save it before submitting it?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so I save it as is and then use the normal photo editor button on my iPhone in my pic album (option right to the right of the heart at the bottom.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then once in the edit I hit the crop/rotate button (far left bottom by cancel.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I use the rotate button on left to get it to the orientation I want then hit done on the bottom right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That then saves it in my phone the way I want it and then I just attach it right here without doing anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Halfcawkt

I really like the deer tracks in the border of that sheath, and love the design of the quiver, Rem. Great work as always.


----------



## thrill_seeker

I also like the deer tracks


----------



## rembrandt

This I finished for a fellow archer......wanted one similar to an earlier one I did......


----------



## rembrandt

Here is anoher photo....


----------



## RLEE77

I like the pebble grain back ground, really makes the flower stand out nice work Rem.


----------



## 1vabwhntr

Beautiful!


----------



## Longbowfanatic

Phenomenal, Rem!


----------



## rembrandt

Thanks, I hope to be posting a couple new ones tomorrow when I get back from Tandy Leather.....they have all their stamps for $2.99.......can.t turn that down......


----------



## CLJ

You really do some great work. Thanks for making some of it available here on archerytalk.


----------



## rembrandt

CLJ said:


> You really do some great work. Thanks for making some of it available here on archerytalk.


I appreciate it and I hope to improve on all I do and pass some of it to fellow archers.....I finished this knife stand and sheath for a 15 year old boy who I believe shot his first buck......The father mailed me this antler for a handle to make a knife with and this is what I did.....I think the young man will love this knife and sheath plus a stand to put it on.....I jeweled the blade and added a leather sheath along with a good stand.....Its gonna make a great Christmas present for him........

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

While I was waiting for epoxy to dry on the knife and glue to dry on the sheath I did this arm guard.....This is a big guard.....covers a lot of the arm.........


----------



## JV3HUNTER

rembrandt said:


> I appreciate it and I hope to improve on all I do and pass some of it to fellow archers.....I finished this knife stand and sheath for a 15 year old boy who I believe shot his first buck......The father mailed me this antler for a handle to make a knife with and this is what I did.....I think the young man will love this knife and sheath plus a stand to put it on.....I jeweled the blade and added a leather sheath along with a good stand.....Its gonna make a great Christmas present for him........
> 
> Dave


Awesome, awesome work. My son will love it.


----------



## rembrandt

Here is another photo for you......I like to jewel the blades......gives the knife a sophisticated look....LOL but I like the way it gives the blade depth.......


----------



## sqrlgtr

Thats sum good looking work remm.really like the middle arm guard in post #63.l would think i like to have one of them.if you happen to have an extra laying around holler at me.again great work


----------



## rembrandt

sqrlgtr said:


> Thats sum good looking work remm.really like the middle arm guard in post #63.l would think i like to have one of them.if you happen to have an extra laying around holler at me.again great work


I still have that one.....I sent you a PM......


----------



## rembrandt

This one I overlooked......


----------



## rembrandt

sqrlgtr said:


> Thats sum good looking work remm.really like the middle arm guard in post #63.l would think i like to have one of them.if you happen to have an extra laying around holler at me.again great work


I just posted one that is actually better than the first one you were looking at......Its a good one and I just overlooked it......


----------



## Halfcawkt

Rem, I really like the last arm guard you posted. It looks like the deluxe version of the first one I bought from you.


----------



## rembrandt

Halfcawkt said:


> Rem, I really like the last arm guard you posted. It looks like the deluxe version of the first one I bought from you.


Well, I just keep trying to improve on them......I have some wild hog arm guards coming and some Black Widow arm guards also coming.....have two and half months before the Howard hill Classic......


----------



## Archer Magnus

Awesome work! Your work inspires me to do something with the leather working gear I have. 

Keep up the great work!


----------



## rembrandt

Archer Magnus said:


> Awesome work! Your work inspires me to do something with the leather working gear I have.
> 
> Keep up the great work!


LOL...be careful, it gets to be addictive......I look forward everyday to go to my workshop and go to work on a piece of leather.......


----------



## sqrlgtr

Going to bump this back up for rem in case someone missed these awsome items...still looking forward to the black widow stufff
sqrlgtr


----------



## rembrandt

Here are two I finished today.....Did get one Black Widow done but more to come.........


----------



## rembrandt

I've got another hog guard on the way and I think it will be a good one.....should have it posted by Sat......


----------



## rembrandt

Here is one I finished today


----------



## rembrandt

And another I finished today.......I discarded putting the knife on this one.....didn't seem to work with this subject matter.....


----------



## rembrandt

Here are a couple photos on knifes a fellow wants to see......


----------



## rembrandt

Here they are......


----------



## rembrandt

More pictures.......


----------



## rembrandt

and another photo


----------



## Halfcawkt

I still love that elk quiver...


----------



## AReric

Some of the best work I've ever seen!


----------



## rembrandt

rembrandt said:


> and another photo


That was a special order.....and it turned out fine.....I need to do some more like that......


----------



## rembrandt

AReric said:


> Some of the best work I've ever seen!


Thanks.....


----------



## 47909Hunter

You do amazing leatherwork! 

I ass-u-me you sell this leatherwork?  If so, I would certainly look to purchasing some.


----------



## rembrandt

47909Hunter said:


> You do amazing leatherwork!
> 
> I do sell my work......I will have a knife and new sheath on here tomorrow if it works out.......Never know how the dying process will come out.....I don't like leather dye but it is imperative that we use it........When it works, it is beautiful when it doesn't .....yuk....


----------



## rembrandt

Here is the sheath and knife I was referring to......


----------



## rembrandt

Here is the knife out side the sheath and I didn't jewel the blade because it has a mirror finish......


----------



## tony21

Dang that's good stuff!


----------



## Halfcawkt

I really like that one, Rem.


----------



## AReric

I'm very interested in one of those armguards with the bow of a Viking ship (#6) !


----------



## RLEE77

Really nice looking knives Rem . the last one looks to be quite A stout blade.


----------



## rembrandt

RLEE77 said:


> Really nice looking knives Rem . the last one looks to be quite A stout blade.


I just lined up 12 very good stout knife blades......I'm gonna have a bunch of work to do after the first.....


----------



## rembrandt

I made this sheath for a guy who loves horses and has quite a no. of them....


----------



## rembrandt

this will be a Christmas present for the guy with horses........


----------



## RLEE77

That will certianly bring A smile to his face.


----------



## rembrandt

RLEE77 said:


> That will certianly bring A smile to his face.


He is not expecting this at all and that's when its the most fun.......Giving is what its all about, to me, its better than receiving, even better than the gift cards I got this morning to Tandy Leather and Subway.......Merry Christmas.....


----------



## Halfcawkt

I'm sure he will love it, Rem.


----------



## rembrandt

Halfcawkt said:


> I'm sure he will love it, Rem.


Well, he was tickled pink over that knife and he thought my wife bought it somewhere for him....He wasn't aware I did that kind of work.....


----------



## Mtelkhunter 1

Awesome work


----------



## rembrandt

Mtelkhunter 1 said:


> Awesome work


Thanks.....I should have a bunch to show between now and the end of Feb. and the Howard Hill Classic........


----------



## rembrandt

Finished 3 knifes and sheaths today......here is the 1st one......I was at Tractor Supply and ran across this knife with a wood handle.....its a Schrade Limited Adition.........I like the blade so I put a much more interesting handle on it and jeweled the blade.......


----------



## rembrandt

Here is no. 2 I finished......


----------



## rembrandt

And finally no . 3........I love the blade on this one and I have another one coming that will have a Damascus blade on it......Its similar to this one in size....rather short and wide.......but the blade is beautiful......


----------



## Halfcawkt

I especially liked that first knife, Rem.


----------



## rembrandt

Halfcawkt said:


> I especially liked that first knife, Rem.


I do also....it fits great in the hand.....I've really got into making knives again because I'm about sold out of them and lately I've been turning them out.......I'm exc
ited the way some are turning out.......


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this one also but its already sold....


----------



## RLEE77

I like the last one Rem looks like it would fit the hand nicely with the dropped handle .


----------



## Bwhntr247

Doing some real good work, my son loves the one I got him for Christmas. Like what you did to the Schrade, to bad they're not made here anymore. Worked for them for three years in the early 90's. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Bwhntr247 said:


> Doing some real good work, my son loves the one I got him for Christmas. Like what you did to the Schrade, to bad they're not made here anymore. Worked for them for three years in the early 90's.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


It is a Schrade and it has Uncle Henry on it also.....I just jeweled right over it but you can make it out if you look for it......Its a knife I really like mostly for the shape of the upturned blade......Handle came out fine also.......


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this one today......it has a Damascus blade and I wish I had more like it......Makes a neat knife.......


----------



## rembrandt

I hope to have a neat pocket quiver to show you tomorrow........If the weather permits.....we have a chance for sleet and snow........


----------



## rembrandt

The Pocket quiver is a tad more than I anticipated but I have it in good shape to finish tomorrow...I also have another knife in the making.....hope to show it tomorrow also......


----------



## rembrandt

rembrandt said:


> The Pocket quiver is a tad more than I anticipated but I have it in good shape to finish tomorrow...I also have another knife in the making.....hope to show it tomorrow also......


Well, both the pocket Quiver and the knife have some finishing up to do so it will be tomorrow I hope........


----------



## rembrandt

I still need to do some work on the Pocket Quiver but it is all done except for the stain and polish.......I did do a knife while I was waiting for glue to dry etc......I'll make a sheath for it tomorrow......


----------



## Halfcawkt

I like that one, Rem.


----------



## Elkchayser

Wow! great work!! Rob


----------



## rembrandt

Elkchayser said:


> Wow! great work!! Rob


thanks to you and Halfcawkt........look for a neat pocket quiver today......I have got quite a load of snake and gator skins to add to my quivers etc and I hope to utilize them more in my work.......


----------



## washburne5

I'm a bit of a knife guy as well so I love the addition of the sheathed blade.


----------



## AReric

I bought an armguard from Rem, #6 , the one with the front of a Viking ship. Can't wait to get it, thanks Rem!


----------



## Turkeythumper77

Do you take orders for arm guards? I am looking for one with a musky on it.


----------



## rembrandt

Turkeythumper77 said:


> Do you take orders for arm guards? I am looking for one with a musky on it.


Yes, I do........


----------



## rembrandt

Here is the pocket quiver I promised......the photo is not all that good, I had to use the flash and got some shiny areas but overall you can get what it looks like.......


----------



## rembrandt

Here is another photo.....


----------



## 47909Hunter

AReric said:


> I bought an armguard from Rem, #6 , the one with the front of a Viking ship. Can't wait to get it, thanks Rem!




Is there a picture of this one somewhere? I don't recall seeing that one, and that sounds like something I'd love.


----------



## cc122368

Wow nice looking there.


----------



## rembrandt

47909Hunter said:


> Is there a picture of this one somewhere? I don't recall seeing that one, and that sounds like something I'd love.


This is a new one I did, finished it yesterday......I am gonna post some more photos of some I've done but aren't on here yet......


----------



## AReric

47909Hunter said:


> Is there a picture of this one somewhere? I don't recall seeing that one, and that sounds like something I'd love.


Yes, it's on the 1st page of this thread. It's in a set of pics numbered 6 if you scroll down. There are 2 of them in the picture.


----------



## 47909Hunter

AReric said:


> Yes, it's on the 1st page of this thread. It's in a set of pics numbered 6 if you scroll down. There are 2 of them in the picture.


Ah ok, I saw that one and didn't really envision that as Viking-ship-esque; more of a Celtic design. (Though of course, there was culture mixing there so who knows.)

Still very cool design though.


----------



## Halfcawkt

rembrandt said:


> Here is the pocket quiver I promised......the photo is not all that good, I had to use the flash and got some shiny areas but overall you can get what it looks like.......


I really like that,Rem!


----------



## rembrandt

Halfcawkt said:


> I really like that,Rem!


I hope to have a new arm guard on here today but we have snow on the ground and its 19 degrees so I never know if I'm gonna stay in the recliner or go to the workshop.....


----------



## RLEE77

That is A nice looking quiver Rem.


----------



## CLJ

Received a package from Dave today with a back quiver, armguard, and knife with sheath. I couldnt be happier about the items I received. They look even better in person; the pictures do not do them justice. I highly recommend buying something. I promise you will be glad that you did. Still grinning from ear to ear.


----------



## AReric

I received my armguard yesterday, and I agree with CLJ's feelings, THANKS DAVE! I think you will have countless customers!! :set1_applaud:


----------



## rembrandt

RLEE77 said:


> That is A nice looking quiver Rem.


thanks...your a good man...


----------



## rembrandt

CLJ said:


> Received a package from Dave today with a back quiver, armguard, and knife with sheath. I couldnt be happier about the items I received. They look even better in person; the pictures do not do them justice. I highly recommend buying something. I promise you will be glad that you did. Still grinning from ear to ear.


Nothing pleases me more........Your a good man to say so.......


----------



## rembrandt

AReric said:


> I received my armguard yesterday, and I agree with CLJ's feelings, THANKS DAVE! I think you will have countless customers!! :set1_applaud:


Glad it works for you......those Celtic designs are not easy but I love doing them.......One of my Professors in college said I would be a designer of some kind and I guess he was right.....What I really wanted to be was a Western Front Cover artist......and I ended up being a Railroad Engineer for the UP.........go figure!


----------



## rembrandt

AReric said:


> I received my armguard yesterday, and I agree with CLJ's feelings, THANKS DAVE! I think you will have countless customers!! :set1_applaud:


Glad it works for you......those Celtic designs are not easy but I love doing them.......One of my Professors in college said I would be a designer of some kind and I guess he was right.....What I really wanted to be was a Western Front Cover artist......and I ended up being a Railroad Engineer for the UP.........go figure!


----------



## rembrandt

Just finished this one a couple days back......I've got about 5 more guards to do with the Black Widow on them and then do some on knife handles and a couple on pocket quivers.......


----------



## rembrandt

I've got some guards coming with Butterfly, Scorpion, another Black Widow and all around the edge are small spiders, scorpions and butterflies.......Here are two that I'm just getting started on......The little spiders have a red dot on the back of the Widow.......


----------



## rembrandt

Here are 4 I was referring to.....they are small and of course the one with nothing on it, I can make it similar to what you might want...........If you see one you want, let me know......


----------



## rembrandt

the "Live for the Tomorrows" would fit you fine....? You said you had a slender arm so anyone of those would work......


----------



## ItsJim

Dave - how do I find your work at Etsy?


----------



## rembrandt

ItsJim said:


> Dave
> 
> I haven't had time to fill that store up as yet....I hope to soon, just been too busy.........I will let everybody know how to get there when I get it loaded up....thanks
> 
> Dave


----------



## still searchin

Dave got the knife yesterday, Wow is all I can say it's the knife in post 126 let me tell you pictures don't do it justice by any means. Thanks again fast shipping and Excellent craftsmanship.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

still searchin said:


> Dave got the knife yesterday, Wow is all I can say it's the knife in post 126 let me tell you pictures don't do it justice by any means. Thanks again fast shipping and Excellent craftsmanship.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


thanks for that.....I have been making knifes like that since back in the early 90s.....My Mountainman Rendezvous and Cowboy re-enactments warranted that need and I just had so much fun doing it that I now have all the tools of the trade......I guess if you enjoy doing something other people will see it in your work......
Dave


----------



## longbow shooter

Great looking leather. I'm sure you will have a lot more orders.


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this one today......I want to do about 5 more of the BWs and then move on to some other ideas.....


----------



## rembrandt

One of my students made this knife for me......I had two blades I wanted done and I gave this one to a guy from Hawaii and another to a guy from Wyoming. The young man from Wy. I gave a Hunger Games blade..... and this futuristic blade to the fellow from Hawaii.....Both did super jobs and I finally finished this sheath for this knife..........


----------



## rembrandt

When I drew this one off on the leather, I got to looking at it and I realized that there was no way the width would go thru the small opening at the top so I made the opening larger down the upper side of the blade and it worked like a charm.....You could do cart wheels and this knife would not dislodge from the sheath but I went ahead and put the snap on to make sure..........I love the design around the edge.......


----------



## rembrandt

I am finishing some orders right now and a back quiver plus a matching armguard and knife keep me occupied but I hope to have a bunch of new arm guards, Pocket Quivers and open side Quivers before the 24th of Feb......that is the date or the Howard hill Classic........If you are able to make this shoot, be sure and drop by my canopy and chat awhile.....I'll be there with a conglomerate of knives and leather work........Big Jim will be there and about 30 more vendors so come if you can and enjoy a great course......


----------



## submarinokotbw

This is seriously beautiful work! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rembrandt

submarinokotbw said:


> This is seriously beautiful work! Thanks for sharing!


I hope there is a lot more to come......I have all kinds of ideas that I want to put on arm guards, quivers and sheaths......I love it and I love to share my work.....I may start the give aways early this year.......Most fun I have is doing for others.........


----------



## Tincat

That is so amazing. What a dedication to your art.


----------



## rembrandt

Tincat said:


> That is so amazing. What a dedication to your art.


I do try that's for sure....I try to make each one like its for me.....If I like it, I think others will also.....


----------



## rembrandt

finished this one a few days back and just now getting it photo-ed.....


----------



## fieldnfeathers

rembrandt said:


> finished this one a few days back and just now getting it photo-ed.....


Great work, as usual. Love mine. Thanks again.


----------



## rembrandt

fieldnfeathers said:


> Great work, as usual. Love mine. Thanks again.


Your welcome.....which one did I do for you?


----------



## rembrandt

I am in need of this.....sorry


----------



## ferritearcher

Unbelievable artistry! Well done and keep it up man!


----------



## Bridog123

Very nice work.


----------



## fieldnfeathers

rembrandt said:


> Your welcome.....which one did I do for you?


The custom euro mount deer skull arm guard.


----------



## Halfcawkt

rembrandt said:


> finished this one a few days back and just now getting it photo-ed.....


Oh, wow, Rem! That may be your best yet!!!


----------



## Iwillsurvivemic

Truly amazing!


----------



## rembrandt

fieldnfeathers said:


> The custom euro mount deer skull arm guard.


Oh yeah.....I remember that one well.....

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

I've slowed down some the last two weeks.....back Quiver making will do that to you............lot of work on one of those.....and I'm trying to finish a pocket quiver and a knife or two.....Keeps me busy most of the day....I should have something to show by Mon.....


----------



## 47909Hunter

Sweet - it's always great to see more kickass leatherwork!


----------



## rembrandt

47909Hunter said:


> Sweet
> 
> Dang, after that statement I better get busy and get it done........


----------



## RLEE77

Rem the guard in your last post is possibly the best work I have seen on here.


----------



## rembrandt

RLEE77 said:


> Rem the guard in your last post is possibly the best work I have seen on here.


thanks.....I appreciate that......


----------



## rembrandt

This item is the reason I have slowed down on posting photos of new leather.......back quivers, for me, are tedious work, especially if I have to do some art work on them........anyway here goes some pictures of it.....


----------



## rembrandt

and a couple more.....would somebody upright these.....I can't get my camera or photos to rotate for some reason.....


----------



## rembrandt

A friend wanted one like the one I made earlier and I made another one but in ways it is different......I try to take my time and not make any miscues and it takes time to get it put together but it is something that will last a life time......good leather is not cheap but it will create good long lasting archery gear.....I love fooling with it........

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

BTW, the leather strap that goes over into the quiver is an arrow separator.........I like that idea and it works great.....It can be made larger or smaller...........very adjustable.....


----------



## rembrandt

I hope to post two new arm guards tomorrow and maybe a pocket quiver.......


----------



## 47909Hunter

My god man, easily the best work I've seen across all the archery forums I'm on. Wow wow wow.


----------



## rembrandt

47909Hunter said:


> My god man, easily the best work I've seen across all the archery forums I'm on. Wow wow wow.


thanks.....your a good man.....


----------



## rembrandt

another one to add to my Black Widow collection......


----------



## rembrandt

finished this one a while back but after they lost I kinda shelved it.......


----------



## 47909Hunter

Huh. Several days of this thread are missing.


----------



## 47909Hunter

47909Hunter said:


> Huh. Several days of this thread are missing.


... or not. When I posted my reply, the thread started displaying correctly.


----------



## rembrandt

I wonder what is going on with this thread......I'm getting complaints that its been hacked or something.......


----------



## rembrandt

Found this one, forgot I had it.......


----------



## rembrandt

Pocket quiver with an elk


----------



## rembrandt

What is wrong with AT? I have posted 12 more times and I am sitting on 29,899.....I am trying to reach the 30,000 post and join that group but I am stuck......LOL


----------



## rembrandt

47909Hunter said:


> Huh. Several days of this thread are missing.


A mod told me they were having problems.....I just lost 11 posts I believe and I'm trying to reach the 30,000 club.....When they changed over back in the 90s I lost over 6,000 posts........They are having problems as we speak.....


----------



## 47909Hunter

rembrandt said:


> I wonder what is going on with this thread......I'm getting complaints that its been hacked or something.......


It's not hacking, it's database/index corruption. It happens on long-running forums when threads get super long. You often see very long threads closed and then a new one posted as a "part 2" or "new thread" type of deal.


----------



## Leopardtrack

great job!


----------



## rembrandt

I'm gonna post a few knifes to see if this is working.......


----------



## rembrandt

LOL......AT is reliving the 90s......


----------



## rembrandt

I posted a picture of knives...can anyone see that post? I can't.....LOL oh the ghosts of time past has risen its ugly head......


----------



## CLJ

I'm able to see three pics of knives. Post #163.


----------



## rembrandt

All of a sudden I can see them....and I see I have made the 30,000 club.....I don't know how I did it.....I think it was by hook and crook LOL and the work of a good Mod but I will probably surpass that number anyway in a few weeks or so......AT is fun.....never can tell whats next.....


----------



## mrbirdog

Please post something when you etsy store is up, your leatherwork is primo and knifes as well , really like the stuff with the Native American touch 
Mrbirdog


----------



## mrbirdog

Forgot to add that the knife posted above with the turquoise in the handle is phenomenal is that for sale ? It's crying out for a beaded Native American sheath &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## BigCnyn

Interested in some of your work, where can i find order information?


----------



## rembrandt

Here is one I made a while back and I still have it.....


----------



## rembrandt

Here is one I don't think I added......to this thread....


----------



## dominator

I have what I feel will be a very special quiver coming in the future. I am more than excited!! I know it will be a piece of art work based on everything you have done Rembrandt. It will also be very functional based on what we discussed. Can't wait to see some pictures!!


----------



## rembrandt

I cannot see past the 8th page....At is having problems......dominator, you will have to PM me


----------



## Sola gratia

Outstanding!


----------



## dominator

I have a side quiver coming pretty soon and I am so excited. When it arrives, I will post pictures. I am pretty sure it will be special!


----------



## rembrandt

finally, AT has this thread working again.....Maybe I can use this one for leather and the other one to show my knifes........


----------



## rembrandt

dominator said:


> I have a side quiver coming pretty soon and I am so excited. When it arrives, I will post pictures. I am pretty sure it will be special!


I am working on it as we speak.....Its gonna have some (hopefully) very good Native Americana on it.....You never know how any of these things will turn out but its a work in progress and I hope this one will be my best ever on back and side quivers........


----------



## 47909Hunter

rembrandt said:


> I am working on it as we speak.....Its gonna have some (hopefully) very good Native Americana on it.....You never know how any of these things will turn out but its a work in progress and I hope this one will be my best ever on back and side quivers........


Woot! There hasn't been any archery-leather-porn in way too long; can't wait to see more!


----------



## rembrandt

47909Hunter said:


> Woot! There hasn't been any archery
> 
> After I get thru with this Quiver, which does take time, I will be turning out arm guards and pocket quivers almost daily......a photo a day would be nice.......I would hope!


----------



## rembrandt

I made this sheath for my grandson who is shooting a long bow at a Medieval Shoot in Texas....He will be dressed in the finery of the dark ages and have a short sword and I made both for him.......


----------



## 47909Hunter

rembrandt said:


> I made this sheath for my grandson who is shooting a long bow at a Medieval Shoot in Texas....He will be dressed in the finery of the dark ages and have a short sword and I made both for him.......


That sheath is awesome, as always! Wow!


----------



## rembrandt

47909Hunter said:


> That sheath is awesome, as always! Wow!


thanks and I have a cavalier hat for him, an arm guard and a side quiver to mail to him......just as soon as I get finished with the side quiver and parfleche I'm working on......


----------



## Vitus

WOW ! That is some fine looking stuff !


----------



## rembrandt

Vitus said:


> WOW ! That is some fine looking stuff !


thanks and welcome to AT......


----------



## rembrandt

I have some new ones coming as soon as I finish this side quiver for a fellow archer....I think this one will be a winner.....these side quivers are more difficult to do than a back quiver for me but I will have it completed by the week-end and hopefully I can get about 10 pocket quivers and arm guards done before the Howard Hill Classic........keep tuned in.......


----------



## rembrandt

This is a Parfleche part of a combo I making for a fellow archer.........the side quiver should be finished tomorrow or Sat. at the latest and I will post a photo of it on here....this one is NOT a pocket quiver but just a pocket mainly......It was my first one to make and I'm gonna make one to put on display at Tannehill later this month........


----------



## dominator

All I can say is WOW! That is so cool! I can't wait to see the quiver!! You truly are an artist!


----------



## rembrandt

dominator said:


> All I can say is WOW! That is so cool! I can't wait to see the quiver!! You truly are an artist!


I try, that's all I can say.....sometimes I fail and I guess every creator of anything, rather it be in leather or paint has failures but I hate it when that happens.....But, I love the Native American history(Monarchs of the Plains) and their agenda and almost all of my art I owe to them and their legacy.......All I have to do now is make the belt for the quiver, add you name and stain it......I still have to sew the bottom together and do some on the top to receive the belt, other than that, I will be finished....I made a sheath for that knife and I will show it when I finish the quiver...........

Dave


----------



## 47909Hunter

Holy wow, again an amazing piece!


----------



## rembrandt

When I have to wait for glue to dry or dye to dry, I usually work on an arm guard or a pocket quiver......I've been fooling around with this one for a month now but finally finished it.......thought I'd add a little color......


----------



## rembrandt

Got my fingers crossed...that dang virus thing must be still asleep or gone for good....nothing but a scam.....but here is the combo photo....


----------



## 47909Hunter

.. Wow!


----------



## dominator

That is incredible!! I really really like it!!


----------



## rembrandt

47909Hunter said:


> .. Wow!


A word very appreciated......


----------



## rembrandt

looking for an older Elk arm guard.....


----------



## SETPARAPUSETH

Beautiful work, very elaborate and some great finishes


----------



## Halfcawkt

I am a huge fan of that set, Rem.


----------



## rembrandt

Halfcawkt said:


> I am a huge fan of that set, Rem.


thanks....I kinda like those also.....especially the bottom one....

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

Here is one I did for a fellow archer and used one of the two sheds he sent me for the handle.....That was a big shed too, so you can get an idea his blade is.......


----------



## rembrandt

And another photo......


----------



## rembrandt

You never know what people will like.......I got to looking at this one after I dyed it and when I noticed the light and dark areas, I decided to box them in and finish it that way.......I came from a very abstract Art School and I was lucky enough to win Best of Show with abstracts over the years.....I had one that won at a regional show, then went to Austin, Tx for the State Show and I was chosen as one of the top 20 artists in the state.....the painting went on a national tour for a year....When I got it back I put it in a Gallery Show in Houston and someone stole it.......I haven't seen it since.......forgive my bragadochio.....my narsicium......


----------



## Halfcawkt

I think that arm guard worked out well.


----------



## rembrandt

Halfcawkt said:


> I think that arm guard worked out well.


thanks, I did a pocket quiver today for the ladies and I hope to post it in a little while......Got some finishing touches to do on it and then polish it up........I've got 4 days till the Howard Hill Classic and I've got to keep after it day and night till then.....I've got to make 8 stands for my knifes and another pocket Quiver.....Its a chore but I enjoy it......keeps me busy and on my toes....


----------



## rembrandt

One for a lady.....


----------



## rembrandt

And another photo, diff angle......


----------



## rembrandt

My intent was to have lettering on the left of the butterfly that said 'Butterflies and on the right that said "Are Free". But , I don't have the time to do all I want and I've got to finish some stands and a Parfleche.......My time is running out and I've got too much to do........


----------



## rembrandt

This is a better photo.......


----------



## rembrandt

My camera would have to improve to get lousy or its too smart for me..........Yuk....


----------



## rembrandt

The last two are for the ladies of course......I bet they go quick at Tannehill....


----------



## Longbowwally

Very nice work.......


----------



## rembrandt

Getting ready for Tannehill and the Howard Hill Classic......


----------



## rembrandt

I jeweled the blades and put the Black Widows plus the hog on the handles......I've had good luck with these two plus the Elks


----------



## bahne

Very nice!


----------



## rembrandt

Parfleche #2


----------



## rembrandt

Without the flash.....


----------



## rembrandt

I saw a flaw and corrected it......


----------



## rembrandt

Coming up are arm guards and knifes w/sheaths.......stay tuned......

Dave


----------



## dugly

very nice indeed!


----------



## rembrandt

I did manage to finish off the Quiver and now its boxed and ready to mail in the morning to my Grandson........


----------



## rembrandt

The two little holes in the lid for the pocket is so he can put his name on it..........some kind of name plate they gave him......


----------



## Bigbuck5

rembrandt said:


> I did manage to finish off the Quiver and now its boxed and ready to mail in the morning to my Grandson........


That is literally the coolest quiver I've ever seen. Awesome job there Dave!


----------



## rembrandt

Every now and then I turn one out that I'm proud of and this is one of them... The Mountainman Sheath will have to be nice to compliment this knife.....I thought about jeweling the blade but Heck......Mountainmen didn 't have jeweled blades....what was I thinking?


----------



## rembrandt

I made quite a number of these knifes for SASS and CAS and they loved the look of the old Mountainman era.....so I think I'm gonna make a series of these with sheaths to match........With these I can use antlers and bones for handles........


----------



## rembrandt

I hope to have at the least two more knifes and sheaths to show ya......so stay tuned in.......


----------



## rembrandt

This is a cross draw sheath for the big knife and two bone handle knifes that are available to the buyer of the big knife....Haven't made the sheaths as yet but will get on it tomorrow..........


----------



## rembrandt

Got this one done today and will have another tomorrow for his sister........


----------



## rembrandt

This one is for the little girl that hasn't entered the world yet.......She is the sister to the boy who got the knife above......I like this one a lot........


----------



## rembrandt

When I placed the pistol on the hide I didn't notice that it appeared like it just went off and the smoke came from the barrel........I noticed it now........


----------



## moog5050

Gorgeous work Rembrandt


----------



## rembrandt

moog5050 said:


> Gorgeous work Rembrandt


Thanks, you just contributed to me hitting the 30,000 mark.......means I'm a member of the blabber mouth club......LOL.....but I do appreciate your praise.......I hope the Lord lets me make a thousand more leather items and knives......I love doing it.....and I feel like they are gonna get better and better......I do hope so.......

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

Tomorrow I start on 2 arm guards, 2 pistol holsters, 2 knifes and 2 sheaths........no rest for me, just work that I enjoy........I did finish a sheath for the bone handle knife I made and it will be posted tomorrow....gotta give it some time to dry and then black rock it.........


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this one this AM and it is for the bone handle that I like.......I like the different value in the Dark Brown Dye.....Came out fine.........


----------



## moog5050

Another beauty. Do you do this professionally or as a hobby?


----------



## rembrandt

Mostly....its a hobby and I do it trying to keep the price as low as I can...I try to make just enough to keep me in supplies......and I'm trying to give back to the sport I really love.....I loved to play golf but I don't think I could make golf balls or clubs.......LOL but archery gives me the chance to show what I can do and try to put a grin on some of the guys out here........


----------



## moog5050

Very nice work! Love the sheaths.


----------



## rembrandt

moog5050 said:


> Very nice work! Love the sheaths.


I hope to have more tomorrow.....A knife and, I hope, an arm guard......


----------



## rembrandt

Well, the rain came down today and I had to take my wife to Hobby Lobby so my day was shot but tomorrow evening I hope to show two knifes and an arm guard.........More knives and leather are on the way.....soon........thanks for watching


----------



## Buxndiverdux

Fabulous looking work... Wow...


----------



## rembrandt

Buxndiverdux said:


> Fabulous looking work... Wow...


Thanks....I have more to come and I will be at it today on about 5 different projects.......


----------



## rembrandt

Finished two items today and here is the first one.........I thought some out there might be like me....a Scorpio!


----------



## rembrandt

I also finished this knife, sanded it down and sanded some more and then jeweled the blade.....will have a sheath for it tomorrow.....


----------



## rembrandt

Here is a close up of the arm guard......


----------



## Tim Delf

Nice work.


----------



## moog5050

You are a knife maker too


----------



## bentstick2

Nice work!


----------



## rembrandt

moog5050 said:


> You are a knife maker too


I started making knifes way before doing the leather work....I had to have sheaths for the knives so I started buying the stamps etc and it gradually grew to surpass the knife making.......


----------



## rembrandt

Finally finished this one today....haven't polished it yet but here goes......This is a rather small sheath but the genre is purely Neo Tribal.....or Mountainman style.......


----------



## rembrandt

BTW.....I have 4 knifes made that will fit this sheath.....Two are bone handles and 2 have antler handles..........I'm gonna offer the sheath and let the buyer pick the knife he wants........


----------



## rembrandt

Someone challenged me to do this Celtic or Viking Sextant......It has another name which has left the confines of my grey matter and I also deleted most of my messages which was not a good thing to do when you need them as references.....but anyway, if whoever that was......please post on here what the name of this is and what is its purpose....I would appreciate it.......


----------



## rembrandt

Even Tippy liked this one.....


----------



## rembrandt

I'm really having a hard time coming up from the depths of remorse right now.......I lost my No. 1 little girl who finally died going to the vet to be put down.....She was the queen of all the Chihuahuas around my home and she will be sorely missed.....She devoted her life to loving me and I will have a hard time getting over her.......


----------



## Juneauhunt

^^^Very, very sorry for your loss. I know how difficult that is.


----------



## rembrandt

Juneauhunt said:


> ^^^Very, very sorry for your loss. I know how difficult that is.


Thanks......this has hit me hard......I cannot stand the thought of living without her.......It took a big chunk out of my heart losing her.........


----------



## rembrandt

I had a defining moment.......


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this knife today and I had to remove half the handle from the white area back.....it just didn't work and the composition was wrong......I had to make 4 cuts with a hack saw and then take a chisel and crack them away one at a time.......I love this blade and I was not gonna lose the Torquoise in that handle.......


----------



## RLEE77

Dave so sorry to read of your loss. Our furry friends start out as A pet but soon become one of the family.

Rich


----------



## rembrandt

RLEE77 said:


> Dave so sorry to read of your loss. Our furry friends start out as A pet but soon become one of the family.
> 
> Rich


I appreciate that......Button was a little Chihuahua who took me over and I loved her a lot.....she was the queen and ruler of the other Chihuahuas and she knew it......I have a hard time accepted her being gone forever. I know, I will never get over losing her.....she was that important to me.........


----------



## rembrandt

Tomorrow, I hope to have an arm guard and a pocket quiver done.....Gotta go pick up some antlers from a guy and I hope that doesn't take too long.......


----------



## rembrandt

rembrandt said:


> Tomorrow, I hope to have an arm guard and a pocket quiver done.....Gotta go pick up some antlers from a guy and I hope that doesn't take too long.......


well......it did take too long so maybe tomorrow.....I will do what I can tonight and maybe finish at least one of them......Hope so!


----------



## rembrandt

I really like the pocket quiver I just finished.....I will put it on here in the morning.......Its a little different than anything I've done before.........


----------



## rembrandt

I do like this one....it came out just like I wanted.......


----------



## sunra

rembrandt said:


> I do like this one....it came out just like I wanted.......


Wow that is really nice! 

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## firefighter4634

Wow, great stuff!


----------



## Archery13

Some really nice work, a lost art.


----------



## rembrandt

Archery13 said:


> Some really nice work, a lost art.


I hope to have more coming with art work on it......the problem with that is the price......No matter how neat I can make it with animals etc. most folks want to keep their cost low as possible and I don't blame them....I will do my best to keep the cost low...All I want is enough to keep me in business....leather is the big cost....a side of leather which is around 21 to 26 Sq Ft. cost anywhere from $160 to $250......That's a big jolt in my pocket book......but I love what I'm doing...........


----------



## Micah6:8

Wow! You do nice work.


----------



## rembrandt

Micah6:8 said:


> Wow! You do nice work.


thanks......I have two knifes and a sheath or two on the way......I work about 5 to 8 hrs each day to get all I can done......Lots of fun for me and Big Red........


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this one today.......Damascus blades are really popular now.....


----------



## rembrandt

The orange near the tip of the knife is a glare from the sheath.....flash caused that......


----------



## rembrandt

I also finished this one too for a friend of a friend who gave me 4 sets of nice antlers.....He is not aware that I made this one for him....Hope he likes it.....


----------



## wirepig

Rem
What does something like this sell for?


rembrandt said:


> I overlooked these......


----------



## rembrandt

wirepig said:


> Rem
> What does something like this sell for?


My arm guards are $35+shipping and special orders are usually a tad more......


----------



## Arkstumpbuster

Great work Rebrandt!


----------



## Arkstumpbuster

Edit "Rembrandt"


----------



## rembrandt

Arkstumpbuster said:


> Edit "Rembrandt"


thanks....I hope to have something to show today.....gotta get up from here and head for the workshop.......


----------



## rembrandt

A neighbor asked me to do an Indian knife and sheath and its almost finished.......I have to polish it and put his bossed name on the handle........


----------



## rembrandt

For some reason editing is a problem so I will put "bosses" instead of bossed........here.....


----------



## rembrandt

I hope to have two knifes and sheaths to show tomorrow......I had a good day today.....a big turtle came across the yard in front of my workshop and I went out (did NO harm to him or her) but I did talk to the little slow walker and he looked up at me with those coal black eyes and I helped him along to the adjacent woods......While I was out side a wren flew into my workshop and landed on my workbench.....I went back in and sat down and talked to the little bird.....I tried to make him understand that pooking on my front porch was not appreciated but he flicked his wings and flew out the door.......I had a fortuitous day.......Like Wyatt did in "Tombstone"....Josephene Marcus was one rich lady.....Her Dad was a part of Neiman Marcus.......


----------



## rembrandt

Arkstumpbuster said:


> Great work Rebrandt!


Thank you and welcome to AT......


----------



## rembrandt

Took me most of the evening to do this one sheath.......I kinda catered to the ladies on this one, they do like the Turquoise......but so did a lot of the Native Americans........So, it can go either way....


----------



## rembrandt

BTW, the Brown Bess was in the last "Alamo" movie that a friend of mine wanted me to go with him and be in that movie but there was no way I would do that and stay at Willie Nelsons ranch for 3 months.....One day he was a Mexican attacking the wall and the next day he was a Texican up on the wall firing at the Mexicans.....He brought home 5 of the Brown Bess and gave me one......He is the guy who was the fill in or stunt man for Little Joe on Bonanza. the hat with the black feather and the skull I used all during my re-enactment days......It was like the one the friend of The Virginian wore and he had to hang for cattle rustling.......Just thought you might be interested........I haven't used my Quigley or my Yellow Boy yet.....Got to drag them out!


----------



## 47909Hunter

rembrandt said:


> Even Tippy liked this one.....


!!!

That was me that asked about that symbol. It is called a "vegvisir," often called a runic compass. It is said to ensure that one never gets lost. (It's just for fun.)

That came out looking really, really awesome. 

And posing it with a chi... that's even better.

I'm sorry to hear of your other chi passing away. My wife and I have shared our lives with countless cats, dogs and other furry (and feathered, and scaled) creatures, and while you always know you'll outlive em... you bring a new one in anyway. Two of our dogs right now are over 15 years old, so...


----------



## Micah6:8

Your screen name fits your work. Very nice leather work, sir.


----------



## rembrandt

Micah6:8 said:


> Your screen name fits your work. Very nice leather work, sir.


I couldn't ask for a better praise than that.......thanks.

For most of my 30 years on the RR I was known as Rembrandt.....many didn't ever call me anything but that and I doubt they knew my real name....The UP had a magazine and my art was on several covers.....That's where I got the name.....


----------



## rembrandt

Got in from the Archery Shoot at John Champions 3-D course and I not only was a vendor but I got to shoot a round with a friend there....My shoulder gave me NO trouble which was great news for me and I sold 5 items and made a swap, an arm guard for a NEET Side quiver....Beautiful weather and I had a good time.....Now, I need to get after the 4 orders I'm late getting done.........


----------



## 47909Hunter

rembrandt said:


> Someone challenged me to do this Celtic or Viking Sextant......It has another name which has left the confines of my grey matter and I also deleted most of my messages which was not a good thing to do when you need them as references.....but anyway, if whoever that was......please post on here what the name of this is and what is its purpose....I would appreciate it.......


I can't wait till this shows up at my door.


----------



## rembrandt

47909Hunter said:


> I can't wait till this shows up at my door.


Well, its on the way and should be there in 3 days.......


----------



## rembrandt

Well, we are under a severe weather alert.......I went to the 3-D shoot over the week-end and Monday and today I've been doing yard work......In the early morning we will probably be in a hole in the ground with the lady next door.....If you will, say a prayer for eastern and southern AL and Georgia....I will be back at the workshop as soon as possible...I've got several orders to complete and I will be posting every day I can till the shoot the 22ond and 23rd at Brierfield......stay tuned in......


----------



## rembrandt

Gotta do something w


----------



## rembrandt

Here is one more I like......this one has a 4 inch blade but it has great filing on the top....


----------



## rembrandt

The eagle would go good on this one....


----------



## 47909Hunter

rembrandt said:


> Here is one more I like......this one has a 4 inch blade but it has great filing on the top....


Love the white handle on this one!


----------



## Fingershooter67

Real quality work.... Nice!


----------



## rembrandt

47909Hunter said:


> Love the white handle on this one!


I like that one also and its just waiting to have an eagle, wolf or deer put on it.......or maybe a hog........I'm doing a whole set as we speak with eagles on the pocket quiver and the knife handle......I'm having a load of fun doing these.......


----------



## rembrandt

Fingershooter67 said:


> Real quality work.... Nice!


thanks.....more to come......


----------



## rembrandt

This time of the year, I have to pause a little and do yard work......However, I have three arm guards and a knife I'm working on....should have a couple arm guards to show in a day or so......Maybe even the knife.....thanks for looking.........After 3 years, I finally have to change out the First Hand Target skins on my big upright target holder.....For some reason this Eagle has become popular.....sold 3 of them lately.....


----------



## rembrandt

I will post one and maybe as many as three today......Only distraction I have is I need to go to town and get an oil change in my pickup.......


----------



## rembrandt

My camera ran out of juice so I had to plug it in to recharge and I'll be late getting a photo on here.....I'll give it a try in couple hours.......


----------



## rembrandt

Finally got this one finished and it is close to being a duplicate of one I did earlier and the fellow archer lost it in the woods.......difference is, I put a whitetail in the circle instead of an elk......


----------



## rembrandt

I can't tell there is any difference.....I set the camera on the STILL LIFE MODE......LOOKS THE SAME TO ME.....


----------



## Tonyherrett

Nice work


----------



## rembrandt

Tonyherrett said:


> Nice work


thanks for the compliment......I will show more in a day or so.....I slow down this time of year due to spring time mowing and flower feeding....Keeps me busy.


----------



## Macdoc18

Love your work. Aces confed flags. Got any burning crosses or swastika's?


----------



## Halfcawkt

Macdoc18 said:


> Love your work. Aces confed flags. Got any burning crosses or swastika's?


Are you serious, dude? Don't you have anything better to do than try to instigate a fight on a peaceful forum?

(If the answer is no, it says more about you than it does him!)


----------



## rembrandt

Halfcawkt said:


> Are you serious, dude? Don't you have anything better to do than try to instigate a fight on a peaceful forum?
> 
> (If the answer is no, it says more about you than it does him!)


LOL.....NO is right.....I wouldn't put that on anything I make and the only thing I did which I figured would go fast down here in Bama is the Rebel flag....So for, its still mine......


----------



## rembrandt

rembrandt said:


> I can't tell there is any difference.....I set the camera on the STILL LIFE MODE......LOOKS THE SAME TO ME.....


I seem to have lost the alias of the fellow archer who ordered this arm guard.....would you help me out of this one?


----------



## nontypical1

You do outstanding work!! Enjoy my spider armguard!


----------



## rembrandt

nontypical1 said:


> You do outstanding work!! Enjoy my spider armguard!


Welcome to AT and you need to post on here more often.......


----------



## CLJ

Still loving my back quiver, armguard, and knife.


----------



## rembrandt

CLJ said:


> Still loving my back quiver, armguard, and knife.


Right now I am in the process of the same with another archer.....only he is getting a pocket quiver, knife, sheath and arm guard....All I have left to do is some sewing and dying........


----------



## rembrandt

I had two ladies yesterday and they were the first students I've had in months....Anyway, I was showing them how it was done and I made this knife.....It came out fine.......


----------



## rembrandt

I will make a sheath for it in a few days....I have a 3 piece combo to finish up and then I will get on it........


----------



## rembrandt

CLJ said:


> Still loving my back quiver, armguard, and knife.


That's what I love to hear......Comeback is important.....Most vendors I talk to like to hear from their customers....and positive remarks like yours are super......


----------



## 47909Hunter

rembrandt said:


> That's what I love to hear......Comeback is important.....Most vendors I talk to like to hear from their customers....and positive remarks like yours are super......


My armguard is perfect. I use it every time I shoot, which has been pretty often!


----------



## rembrandt

47909Hunter said:


> My armguard is perfect. I use it every time I shoot, which has been pretty often!


That's good to hear.....I hope to have several new products that I've been working on for some time and post them on this thread.....


----------



## rembrandt

I have been working on a 3 piece combo and I hope to show it on here tomorrow.....Now, maybe I can get on the other 3 that are waiting.......


----------



## Halfcawkt

I look forward to seeing them, Rem.


----------



## rembrandt

Here we go........the pocket quiver has a pocket for the score card and a place for a pencil.....I made it a little longer for that and then added "D" loops on both side......


----------



## rembrandt

Here is the knife with a cross draw sheath.......


----------



## rembrandt

Here is the arm guard with the eagle......


----------



## rembrandt

and last but not least is this knife......I really like this one and its the first one I've done on a yellow bone handle....I have to make a sheath that will do this Damascus blade the credit it deserves............


----------



## weirdriver

Everything looks great, it really turned out very nice I cant wait to get it. You are truly a talented man. Thank you very much. Charles


----------



## rembrandt

weirdriver said:


> Everything looks great, it really turned out very nice I cant wait to get it. You are truly a talented man. Thank you very much. Charles


I thank you for giving me the chance to make it happen.......


----------



## Halfcawkt

Rem, that is top notch stuff. Keep it coming.


----------



## rembrandt

Halfcawkt said:


> Rem, that is top notch stuff. Keep it coming.


thanks but I hope to improve a bunch with my stamping......Soon........Here is a sheath I finished today for Mr. weirdriver.....I will ship out all his in the AM....I like this sheath and I look at it as just the beginning of better tooling and stamping........


----------



## rembrandt

The photo does not show much but I really hope to show a lot of improvement....this year......I'm excited about what I have learned of late and I hope it takes off......


----------



## irishhacker

rembrandt said:


> thanks but I hope to improve a bunch with my stamping......Soon........Here is a sheath I finished today for Mr. weirdriver.....I will ship out all his in the AM....I like this sheath and I look at it as just the beginning of better tooling and stamping........


Beautiful work!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## weirdriver

Everything looks great Dave, can't wait to get it.


----------



## rembrandt

weirdriver said:


> Everything looks great Dave, can't wait to get it.


I sent you a PM....also the tracking no.......It all went out this AM.......


----------



## rembrandt

I thought I'd do a Kokopeli........Not sure on the spelling there but anyway.....got it done today......


----------



## CalebFlies

Could you please pm I'm interested in your work


----------



## rembrandt

PM sent.....


----------



## weirdriver

Dave I got to use my Quiver and armguard last night. Everything worked great, everybody thought they were beautiful. The quiver is just the right length. The arrows go in real smooth and have just the right tilt. I hope you saved the pattern for this one. Thanks again Charles


----------



## rembrandt

weirdriver said:


> Dave I got to use my Quiver and armguard last night. Everything worked great, everybody thought they were beautiful. The quiver is just the right length. The arrows go in real smooth and have just the right tilt. I hope you saved the pattern for this one. Thanks again Charles


Thanks.......and I'm pleased to hear the quiver works fine.....I do have the pattern for that length and I hope I have the time to turn out a few before the Howard Hill classic.......and that's a month away........


----------



## Fishinglink

rembrandt said:


> Here we go........the pocket quiver has a pocket for the score card and a place for a pencil.....I made it a little longer for that and then added "D" loops on both side......


Tagged for later. Beautiful work. If you could pm me a price for this style quiver or point me in that direction would be awesome. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

I just finished the work on an arm guard and it came out fine.....I will put the buttons and strings on it in the morning and will post a photo of it tomorrow......


----------



## rembrandt

One more EAGLE.......I had this for a while and just finished it off......I love the way it turned out......


----------



## rembrandt

A lady from Texas challenged me to do a knife sheath with 26 items to put on it.....22 pieces of pure silver and 4 pieces of Torquoise.......I finished it today and the only way I could see getting it done was a Mexican one loop......here tis.....


----------



## rembrandt

Got this one done for a Marine and its only 5" long.....hope it appeals to him......


----------



## irishhacker

Rembrandt,

This is exactly what I want except with the cross I sent you...

Everything about this is absolutely beautiful! 
Im happy to be on the waiting list!


----------



## rembrandt

irishhacker said:


> Rembrandt,
> 
> This is exactly what I want except with the cross I sent you...
> 
> Everything about this is absolutely beautiful!
> Im happy to be on the waiting list!
> 
> View attachment 5905537


I will do my best to get on it as soon as I can......thanks


----------



## rembrandt

rembrandt said:


> I will do my best to get on it as soon as I can......thanks


How about this cross?


----------



## irishhacker

Looks great!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Halfcawkt

irishhacker said:


> Rembrandt,
> 
> This is exactly what I want except with the cross I sent you...
> 
> Everything about this is absolutely beautiful!
> Im happy to be on the waiting list!
> 
> View attachment 5905537


I'm glad you like it. I love it! I wear it every time I shoot and sing Rem's praises every time some comments on it.


----------



## rembrandt

Halfcawkt said:


> I'm glad you like it. I love it! I wear it every time I shoot and sing Rem's praises every time some comments on it.


thanks and stayed tuned, I've got another on the way with a different Celtic design in the middle.......


----------



## Halfcawkt

Introduced a new guy to archery last night. His wife came and asked about my arm guard and I gave her your card.


----------



## rembrandt

Halfcawkt said:


> Introduced a new guy to archery last night. His wife came and asked about my arm guard and I gave her your card.


thanks a lot.....word of mouth is great advertising.....I have a new one I will show tomorrow that is like the one you have but with a Celtic
cross in the middle or it....


----------



## rembrandt

Finally finished this one today.....Now I have to do another one similar to that one and a pocket quiver to match.......


----------



## irishhacker

Got my arm guard today.. beautiful work..im very happy with it!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Halfcawkt

rembrandt said:


> Finally finished this one today.....Now I have to do another one similar to that one and a pocket quiver to match.......


Wow, Rem!!! That is truly stunning!


----------



## rembrandt

Thanks to you both.....now here is another that is half of a combo armguard and pocket quiver......I will have the quiver done in a few days but here is the arm guard.....


----------



## rembrandt

Hope these two photos will be better.......


----------



## rembrandt

When I'm waiting on glue to dry etc, I usually make a knife sheath.....this one came out fine and I like it.......this is a big Bowie.....if you are trout fishing in Griz country and forbidden to carry a 45 mag, then this Bowie is for you.....LOL.....it has a small Elk handle and fits well in your hand..........The reason I said that, I did fly fish in Wy. where Grizzlies were suppose to be around and I carried a 45 mag with me just in case........but nothing like this knife.........


----------



## rembrandt

In the sheath is blurry so I'll try another.....


----------



## rembrandt

that's better.........


----------



## rembrandt

this one is going to Tannehill next month and if it doesn't sell (cheap) I intend to give it to them for a door prize or auction off.......


----------



## rembrandt

This is a Damascus blade knife and I hope to let it go at half price.....I should move it pretty fast, I hope in the first day there....


----------



## Halfcawkt

As always, looking good Rem.


----------



## rembrandt

Halfcawkt said:


> As always, looking good Rem.


thanks my friend.....I am now working on a pocket quiver to match the armguard with the Celtic Cross and I hope to have it done in a few days.....


----------



## rembrandt

I had to take a break and go to Florida and pick up a Cartigan Welsh Corgi yesterday....Took all day so I have to get on it today.......next Thurs its Howard Hill Classic week-end so gotta get busy.....


----------



## TGbow

Man! You do some really nice work.


----------



## rembrandt

TGbow said:


> Man! You do some really nice work.


I thank you for that......I keep trying to improve but I am beginning to thinks its like everything else we do in life.......there is always room for improvement.....


----------



## rembrandt

This is a pocket quiver I'm working on that will go with the Celtic Cross arm guard......its gonna be a short tutorial.....


----------



## rembrandt

And now its together and ready for dying


----------



## rembrandt

With the exception that the pocket needed to be added...... so here it is and partly dyed........


----------



## rembrandt

When I show it again it will be finished and ready to be shipped to a fellow archer on here with the armguard


----------



## FandHUSA

You do amazing work


----------



## rembrandt

BTW.....if you take notice, in the second photo I left the Dremmel tool and the needle stuck in one of the holes to show that is how I get the holes done and I prefer it over the tool that looks like a rake that you have to hammer it thru the leather to get the holes.....The needle is faster and more efficient....


----------



## rembrandt

FandHUSA said:


> You do amazing work


Thanks for the comment......


----------



## rembrandt

Also in the second photo I have sewn the back of the pocket on with the flap free.......I also gave the sewing area some room for the pocket itself which is ready for it and is shown in the last photo.....Its time for dying and polishing and I'm at it as we speak.....


----------



## Richbat1

rembrandt said:


> Here is one I missed.....the lines on this one are from the Venetian blinds in my TV room.....


This one is really nice, you do some very nice work.


----------



## rembrandt

Richbat1 said:


> This one is really nice, you do some very nice work.


Would you happen to know what # that one is...?


----------



## rembrandt

I've got it this far and I can see the light at the end of the tunnel.......


----------



## rembrandt

Photos of the combo....arm guard and pocket quiver will be posted later on today.......I've got it finished and ready to go except for the polishing.....It will go in the mail either today or in the morning.....The Howard Hill Classic begins Fri. but Hope and I will go tomorrow to get set up and to go to the Vendor's Social at Jim%Nix Barbecue......If it doesn't rain us out, it should be a good week-end for all us vendors.....If your anywhere close to Bessemer, AL.....come and join in on the fun and a great layout for archery....I will shoot those 20 targets probably twice if possible......


----------



## CalebFlies

So glad I chose you to make this set, you are truly a God-gifted artist. It's looking great


----------



## rembrandt

CalebFlies said:


> So glad I chose you to make this set, you are truly a God
> 
> Well, AT has seen to make me God but that I'm NOT.....LOL......but anyway, here goes.....and by the way, I thought you were on a Cruise in the Bahamas.......


----------



## rembrandt

Can you find the 3 crosses on the mt.?


----------



## rembrandt

Here are 5 Black Widow knifes that are going to Tannehill this week-end.....the Howard Hill Classic starts Fri and thru Sun.....If anyone is near Bessemer, AL do come by and say hello......I hope to shoot that course at least twice with a buddy.....that is if I can talk Hope in minding the store....


----------



## rembrandt

I failed to notice the hair of the goat up the side of the middle knife.....its usually the camera I can blame but that one is on me........


----------



## rembrandt

rembrandt said:


> CalebFlies said:
> 
> 
> 
> So glad I chose you to make this set, you are truly a God
> 
> Well, AT has seen to make me God but that I'm NOT.....LOL......but anyway, here goes.....and by the way, I thought you were on a Cruise in the Bahamas.......
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at he photo above and I couldn't believe the difference in the color of the top row (design) and the bottom and there is no difference....that is just the way the light hit it.........Yuk.....BTW, on the right side of the quiver is a "D" ring.......
Click to expand...


----------



## rembrandt

Leaving for Tannehill and the Howard Hill Classic and I will be back Sun.....I've got several orders to fill and I'll get right on them......thanks

Dave


----------



## CalebFlies

rembrandt said:


> CalebFlies said:
> 
> 
> 
> So glad I chose you to make this set, you are truly a God
> 
> Well, AT has seen to make me God but that I'm NOT.....LOL......but anyway, here goes.....and by the way, I thought you were on a Cruise in the Bahamas.......
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I get service, on my way back now. Super excited to get home to this gorgeous setup
Click to expand...


----------



## rembrandt

CalebFlies said:


> rembrandt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I get service, on my way back now. Super excited to get home to this gorgeous setup
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it works fine for you....If you have any problems with it, I will do my utmost to make it right......thanks
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## CalebFlies

I appreciate it. Correction on my wording earlier. Didn't mean to say you are a God, meant to say you are a God gifted artist.


----------



## rembrandt

CalebFlies said:


> I appreciate it. Correction on my wording earlier. Didn't mean to say you are a God, meant to say you are a God gifted artist.


You did say that.....it was AT that omitted the "gifted artist" part............not you!


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this one today......I really like this style.....I did the mountainman rendezvous out west for yrs and this is the kind of sheath I love to do.......I got this knife from a fellow vendor across from my tent and I got two of his knifes for this one.....I jeweled the blade and made a lot better sheath for it.....


----------



## rembrandt

What I meant to say was, this knife and one more I got for one of mine...........that makes better sense......


----------



## Mdaulton

I just wanted to say, I'm new to archery and while surfing the net I stopped in here to check out the site and ended up going through every post in this thread looking at your work. I really enjoyed it. I made an account simply to commend you on your works of art, but I will likely stick around for a bit as it seems like a good place to learn.


----------



## rembrandt

Mdaulton said:


> I just wanted to say, I'm new to archery and while surfing the net I stopped in here to check out the site and ended up going through every post in this thread looking at your work. I really enjoyed it. I made an account simply to commend you on your works of art, but I will likely stick around for a bit as it seems like a good place to learn.


Welcome to Archery Talk, the best place I know of to learn and come back to......be sure and give us a chance to show you how professional most of these guys are on here......You will spot the ones who know this sport backward and forward and you will also find that every one here wants to help you with any question you might have......These folks saved me a lot of money with their advice and I appreciate them.....Starting in August I will give away three pieces of my work each month and it will include pocket quivers, arm guards and knives and I do that thru Dec..............I've done that for several years now and I enjoy the heck out of it.....I think the others do also so stay with us and have some fun while getting an education in Trad Archery.......

Dave


----------



## Mdaulton

Absolutely, I'm glad to be here.


----------



## rembrandt

Mdaulton said:


> Absolutely, I'm glad to be here.


and don't be afraid to ask questions.......NO such thing as a dumb question on here.....there are guys hanging around here that are just waiting to give sound advice......get Viper1s "Shooting the Stickbow" by his real name Anthony Camera.......It is well worth the $19.95 at 3Rivers or Lancaster.....Good luck on this venture and it is exciting.......


----------



## rembrandt

I have a couple projects I'm working on and then I will place some photos on here of my "three ways of using a pocket quiver" ......I got the idea from archers at the Howard Hill Classic and advice from my wife so stay with me for a spell........

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

I'm working on three projects, and arm guard for a fellow archer, a pocket quiver and items for the upcoming give aways......Bare with me.....besides all that I've been fighting and trying to recover from heat exhaustion........so bare with me and I appreciate all of you guys........

Dave


----------



## bishopb

This is a good thread!


----------



## Hogie76

You have quite a number of talents! Nice work!


----------



## rembrandt

While my class was working on some knifes, I quickly made this Celtic style arm guard......Once I get these guys and gals going on the knifes I can do something myself and not worry too much about them hurting themselves or making too many blunders......


----------



## rembrandt

I made these two today and I intend to make more like this but be more creative as I do these......Hope to sell some at Brierfield the first of Aug.


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this one today also and its for a fellow archer on here......He wanted a dragon with this name under it and here is how it came out.....I think he will like this one.......


----------



## rembrandt

BTW...he is a southpaw.......


----------



## Extreme vft17

Wow that is Outstanding I love it. Thank you very much.


----------



## rattus58

rembrandt said:


> I'm working on three projects, and arm guard for a fellow archer, a pocket quiver and items for the upcoming give aways......Bare with me.....besides all that I've been fighting and trying to recover from heat exhaustion........so bare with me and I appreciate all of you guys........
> 
> Dave


[

Really nice work... but are we to understand that you do this ... well you know... the heat an all.... :grin:


rembrandt said:


> Bare with me.....


 :laugh:


----------



## rembrandt

rattus58 said:


> [
> 
> Really nice work... but are we to understand that you do this ... well you know... the heat an all.... :grin: :laugh:


the heat really got to me about two weeks ago and I've just now getting over it......At 32 I had a heat stroke (loaded a hundred bales of hay on July 1st) and the Dr. warned me that for the rest of my life I had to watch out for over heating and I didn't realize that shooting the bow in the sun that Mon. morning would get me a little too hot and dehydrated......I almost went too far......Hey, my workshop is well air conditioned.....Thanks for the praise.......

Dave


----------



## rattus58

rembrandt said:


> the heat really got to me about two weeks ago and I've just now getting over it......At 32 I had a heat stroke (loaded a hundred bales of hay on July 1st) and the Dr. warned me that for the rest of my life I had to watch out for over heating and I didn't realize that shooting the bow in the sun that Mon. morning would get me a little too hot and dehydrated......I almost went too far......Hey, my workshop is well air conditioned.....Thanks for the praise.......
> 
> Dave


Your work is exemplary in it's total and stunning in instance... :thumbs_up


----------



## rembrandt

rattus58 said:


> Your work is exemplary in it's total and stunning in instance... :thumbs_up


Your accolades are exemplary and stunning to boot........

Dave


----------



## GrahamVT

Gorgeous work!!!


----------



## rembrandt

Thanks you guys.....keep watching for my new pocket quiver coming......I will get on it asap and I think it will be neat.......It won't shock the archery world so don't expect that but it will be different and nowhere is there another I've seen like it........


----------



## rembrandt

Extreme vft17 said:


> Wow that is Outstanding I love it. Thank you very much.


Have you received the arm guard yet? Suppose to be there Mon. or today.....


----------



## TacticalCowboy

Very nice work!


----------



## rembrandt

I have three orders to do and I hope to have something on here soon......Maybe tomorrow on an arm guard....Dang its getting close to August and I've got to get some give aways ready so I better get my rear end to work.......


----------



## rembrandt

Russell Crow was the main character in the remake of "3:10 To Yuma" and the stamping on this arm guard is very close to what was on Crow's holster rig......I hope to make some more like this but designed for other movie titles.....Its fun and I get excited with something new that's creative.........


----------



## rembrandt

Here is another photo.....


----------



## rembrandt

the first one who picks out the arm guard I like and use the most will have their choice of any of the remaining guards.....I will ship it to you free.......


----------



## rembrandt

You only get one shot at it........


----------



## coach_1

Amazing work!


----------



## rembrandt

Please go back up and read the sentence with the arm guards.......I don't think people read anymore, just look and move on or is it they don't want or need a new arm guard.......Hey......its free.....


----------



## coach_1

I vote the cross


----------



## CLJ

Since he picked the cross, I'll go with the elk.


----------



## badshotdb

the plain one middle bottom one looks like it might have some usage.


----------



## coach_1

badshotdb said:


> the plain one middle bottom one looks like it might have some usage.


Good choice! I was going back and forth about that one and the cross. Think it's one of those.


----------



## rembrandt

badshotdb said:


> the plain one middle bottom one looks like it might have some usage.


that's it.....I like the softness of the suede and the way the elastic cord lets you wrap it as tight as you want......Send me your name and address and I will send one of the others to you....Tell me which one you pick and I'll get it in the mail........

Dave.....


----------



## coach_1

How much is the cross?


----------



## badshotdb

WOW , Very nice of you Rembrandt. I love you work, and have been following this thread since the beginning. [ I liKe the elk arm guard]
Thank you, Dave


----------



## comprar

Good judgement comes from experience, and most of that comes from BAD judgement.


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this one today and I have to make a sheath for it........It has a super neat handle.....I finished this one, for one of my students, who was sent to another area in his Mission.....I have taught over two hundred of the LDS Missionaries in Texas and here in Bama and I love doing it.......This young man wasn't here but a few weeks and they sent him to another town, I do not have the info where, but when I find out, this knife will go to him thru the Missionary grapevine........


----------



## rembrandt

I got up this morning and shot a round on the NFAA target.....did fairly well.......shot a 241, 10 Xs and 11 3s.....dang I hate those 3s....Anyway, I got that done and went to the workshop, finished the knife and made this arm guard which will probably go into the Give-away box........


----------



## rembrandt

The snake is an emblem of two tribes.......the Comanche and the Shoshone......If the snake is going up river (I think this is right) it is the emblem or sign of the Shoshone and if its going down river, of course it is the Comanche.........


----------



## Halfcawkt

That is a really interesting arm guard, rem. Haven't seen one like it, but I think it works well together.


----------



## rembrandt

Halfcawkt said:


> That is a really interesting arm guard, rem. Haven't seen one like it, but I think it works well together.


I have to say.....it is different....I hope to be turning out some arm guards and pocket quivers before the end of this month.....I should have a knife sheath to show tomorrow....


----------



## Halfcawkt

I look forward to that, sir.


----------



## rembrandt

This is one of two I got from another vendor for one of my knifes......I like this one, it is some kind of sharp......the sheath came out fine........


----------



## coach_1

Both are absolutely stunning!! Very nice


----------



## rembrandt

coach_1 said:


> Both are absolutely stunning!! Very nice


This knife is the sharpest I've come across.....It is like a razor, just stropped by the hair cut man....Wish I could find more like it.....thanks for your post......

Dave


----------



## coach_1

Man I'd love to find a knife like that. There's a couple custom knife makers here in Ok that I'm getting one from this season.


----------



## Halfcawkt

Those sure are pretty.


----------



## rembrandt

I should have a sheath made and finished today.......I hope to post a photo of it later today........


----------



## rembrandt

I finally finished this sheath for one of my students who was transferred before he could finish the knife....I sanded and polished the handle, jeweled the blade and made this sheath....I knew the knife would be a good Bowie knife and I wanted to make a nice sheath for him.....He is gonna be pleased with this one........


----------



## rembrandt

ttt


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this one today however it needs polishing and I'll do that tomorrow......


----------



## rembrandt

the arrow head is probably more like this color......


----------



## rembrandt

I hope to have the partner to this one tomorrow........Its a little more involved and has a suede backing.......


----------



## rembrandt

The flash does not give me the right color but tomorrow I will take a photo or two outside in the good day light and the color will be more pleasing and correct........thanks for looking....

Dave


----------



## Scott422

You are talented!


----------



## rembrandt

Knocked this one out this morning and its a companion to the one above.....I used the arrow head and did more stamping on this one........


----------



## rembrandt

BTW, I used lighter leather and sewed on a suede backing.....I like the feel of suede against the skin............


----------



## rembrandt

Here they are side by side


----------



## lunger 66

Rembrandt, I got your arm guard and pocket quiver in the mail just now. You totally undercharged me for what you put into it. I'd like to place an order for my wife, but need your word that i'll pay full price for it. This is really nice, but your time is worth something too, lol!!!! Anyway, i'd like an arm guard and pocket quiver for her too, if you'll actually charge me what it's worth. Lunger


----------



## rembrandt

lunger 66 said:


> Rembrandt, I got your arm guard and pocket quiver in the mail just now. You totally undercharged me for what you put into it. I'd like to place an order for my wife, but need your word that i'll pay full price for it. This is really nice, but your time is worth something too, lol!!!! Anyway, i'd like an arm guard and pocket quiver for her too, if you'll actually charge me what it's worth. Lunger


Boy, you drive a hard bargain........Do you want anything special on those two items? Since they are for her they should be feminine like....OK......


----------



## rembrandt

I have a back quiver to do and then I will make some side quivers.....Looking forward to that but having said that......Next week is the start of the GIVE-AWAYS and I need to get prepared for that.....so I will not be at Brierfield as a Vendor but to shoot the course only........and Sat. only......got to much work to do in my shop..........


----------



## rembrandt

TTT......I'm working on a back quiver and a combo side quiver with an arm guard to match but I will post an arm guard or two as I go along.....

thanks 
Dave


----------



## rembrandt

My wife found a dz or so leather samples and grabbed them up for me and here is an Ostrich skin that I added a suede backing, which I love the feel onto the back and it came out OK.......


----------



## Halfcawkt

The ostrich is different. Hoping to see the quivers soon.


----------



## rembrandt

Halfcawkt said:


> The ostrich is different. Hoping to see the quivers soon.


I've got a back quiver almost done......I will post photos of it in a day or two.....and then I'm going to do a side quiver or two....After that comes the transformer pocket quiver I've been wanting to do........Just no end to the fun.......


----------



## Halfcawkt

All that sounds great, Rem.


----------



## Mike Deegan

Nice work!


----------



## rembrandt

Mike Deegan said:


> Nice work!


Lindale, Is that just north of Tyler?


----------



## scottmarine

Beautiful work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

I finished the back quiver today and I will show photos of it tomorrow.....I will NOW get after the side quiver for a fellow archer and I'm looking forward to that......After that comes the pocket adjustable quiver to a field quiver......I think people will like the idea.......stay with me!

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

Got this one done yesterday.....I hope the guy likes it.....He said he didn't want anything fancy so I did the best I could to hold off on the décor......This quiver has two belts that are adjustable and can be done on either side......I put two deer buttons on each side and wove the lacing across to give the quiver two places to divide the arrows....Its a lot of work but something that will last a long time........My photos here on AT will not let me rotate a photo......

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

Here are a couple more......


----------



## rembrandt

I've got one more order for side quiver and I will be free to do my thing and that's the pocket quiver that will be neat.....I've not seen another for sale like this one will be.....


----------



## tm262

Everybody back off, this one is mine!

Absolutely beautiful work Dave, thank you.


----------



## rattus58

rembrandt said:


> Got this one done yesterday.....I hope the guy likes it.....He said he didn't want anything fancy so I did the best I could to hold off on the décor......This quiver has two belts that are adjustable and can be done on either side......I put two deer buttons on each side and wove the lacing across to give the quiver two places to divide the arrows....Its a lot of work but something that will last a long time........My photos here on AT will not let me rotate a photo......
> 
> Dave


outstanding work.. you should do something with your talents... :laugh:


----------



## rembrandt

rattus58 said:


> outstanding work.. you should do something with your talents... :laugh:


I really should be in front of an easel.....If I put as much time into my art as I do knife making and leather work, I would be ready for another one man show around here.....I just love doing what I'm doing now and I guess that's what makes the world go round......I played Choo-Choo, golf and archery all my life and if I had it to do over, I'd do it again...........


----------



## Halfcawkt

Lovin that quiver, Rem!


----------



## rattus58

rembrandt said:


> I really should be in front of an easel.....If I put as much time into my art as I do knife making and leather work, I would be ready for another one man show around here.....I just love doing what I'm doing now and I guess that's what makes the world go round......I played Choo-Choo, golf and archery all my life and if I had it to do over, I'd do it again...........


I just learned of a machine that stretches canvas at one of my clients who got one in a "you or the dump" choice of receipt... something from the midevil times for sure... :grin:... old school... how much time you got.. :laugh:


----------



## rembrandt

rattus58 said:


> I just learned of a machine that stretches canvas at one of my clients who got one in a "you or the dump" choice of receipt... something from the midevil times for sure... :grin:... old school... how much time you got.. :laugh:


I do stretch my own canvases and I do have time I hope.....Depends on when the Lord calls me home.......I want to do several large paintings, one with a BUFFALO % WOLVES and one with an APACHE ON HORSEBACK in the SEQUOIA CATTUS..............and a still life or two with a Kachina DOLL and Native America stuff.....Love to do still lifes.....


----------



## rattus58

rembrandt said:


> I do stretch my own canvases and I do have time I hope.....Depends on when the Lord calls me home.......I want to do several large paintings, one with a BUFFALO % WOLVES and one with an APACHE ON HORSEBACK in the SEQUOIA CATTUS..............and a still life or two with a Kachina DOLL and Native America stuff.....Love to do still lifes.....


You've mentioned two of my favorite animals ... Bison and Wolf... and rattus's don't like cattus's.. so assuming this was Sequoia Cactus... with a twist... :grin:

I'm all for native american and native wildlife as well as to a degree.. more of a degree of the western migration of europeans than I am of the revolutionary stuff... though I'm into muzleloader stuffs from those era's in a big way... I'm enthralled by native ingenuity in much of their lifestyles... :thumbs_up...


----------



## rembrandt

rattus58 said:


> You've mentioned two of my favorite animals ... Bison and Wolf... and rattus's don't like cattus's.. so assuming this was Sequoia Cactus... with a twist... :grin:
> 
> I'm all for native american and native wildlife as well as to a degree.. more of a degree of the western migration of europeans than I am of the revolutionary stuff... though I'm into muzleloader stuffs from those era's in a big way... I'm enthralled by native ingenuity in much of their lifestyles... :thumbs_up...


I use to do the Mountainman Rendezvous all over the west and my favorite was at Bridger, Wy......there were over a 100 tepees and as many vendors....It was a blast and its held every Labor day week-end.......I would shoot in a line up of at least 100 and the smokepoles going off were awesome......I love also the deerskin against my body....nothing like it made out of cotton........


----------



## rattus58

rembrandt said:


> I use to do the Mountainman Rendezvous all over the west and my favorite was at Bridger, Wy......there were over a 100 tepees and as many vendors....It was a blast and its held every Labor day week-end.......I would shoot in a line up of at least 100 and the smokepoles going off were awesome......I love also the deerskin against my body....nothing like it made out of cotton........


See.... if we was really a part of them altogether states... we could do stuff like that.... like real people... :grin: :thumbs_up


----------



## rembrandt

rattus58 said:


> See.... if we was really a part of them altogether states... we could do stuff like that.... like real people... :grin: :thumbs_up


As lousy a shot as NK is, do you have a hole to get into? LOL


----------



## rattus58

rembrandt said:


> As lousy a shot as NK is, do you have a hole to get into? LOL


hehe... well they ain't probably looking at Hilo... maybe that's the problem tho... you saying... haha :grin:


----------



## rembrandt

rattus58 said:


> hehe... well they ain't probably looking at Hilo... maybe that's the problem tho... you saying... haha :grin:


I have a friend who lives on the Marshal Island and he seems to be NOT worried.......

BTW, look for a side quiver on here today or tomorrow at the latest......It is looking good.....first one I've made in a while....


----------



## rembrandt

Here are a few photos of the combo arm guard and side quiver.....took me two weeks to get this done....Nothing comes easy with quivers.....this one has a pencil holder and a card holder which will make the owner fold it in half to get it in securely....it has a D ring and a pocket.....It also has 3 golf tubes to separate the arrows......


----------



## rembrandt

Its time to make the convertible pocket quiver to a field quiver and options included....I'm looking forward to getting that done.....I've been tossing that over in my mind for a couple months....


----------



## ThackMan

Another beautiful quiver! Great work.


----------



## tm262

Another magical piece of art - I can't wait to see the next one!


----------



## rembrandt

tm262 said:


> Another magical piece of art - I can't wait to see the next one!




I will start on the pocket quiver tomorrow and I hope it works out like I have it planned.......if you would like a pocket quiver that has options to change its façade with ease, then you just might like whats coming..........I hope so!


----------



## Halfcawkt

Rem, that has to be one of the best I have seen you turn out. That piece is truly stunning. Great work, sir!


----------



## rembrandt

Halfcawkt said:


> Rem, that has to be one of the best I have seen you turn out. That piece is truly stunning. Great work, sir!


Thanks.....but I feel like the best is yet to come.....I keep thinking its right around the corner......


----------



## tm262

rembrandt said:


> I will start on the pocket quiver tomorrow and I hope it works out like I have it planned.......if you would like a pocket quiver that has options to change its façade with ease, then you just might like whats coming..........I hope so!



I was thinking the same thing, can't wait to see it!:shade:


----------



## scgator

Beautiful work! Looking forward to your website!


----------



## Tatonka17

Very fine craftsmanship. I'd love to see a website with everything spelled out on what you offer and how much.


----------



## rembrandt

While 4 of my students were making knifes, I did this arm guard.......After I get them started and they make a knife or two, they take off and help each other.....Right now they are on a roll......


----------



## rembrandt

I redid this quiver and took off the pocket and put a pocket on to house the arrows.....I put a D loop on it and added a small jeweled bladed knife which I will do on all my quivers and it will not effect the price of any quiver........I put his initials near the top and I think its ready to be shipped......The guy is gonna like it a bunch more now....


----------



## rembrandt

I hope to have a new arm guard done to put on here tomorrow......Never know what my students will require however.....


----------



## Halfcawkt

I love the elegant simplicity of that quiver, Rem.


----------



## sunra

Very Nice outstanding! 



Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Well, I didn't get the chance to finish the arm guard.....I had 6 students that required my attention most of the day......I will try again in the morning......


----------



## rembrandt

Need some advice on this one.....Should I leave it like it is or darken it with a color like brown which goes good with green.......?


----------



## rembrandt

Also, I made one miscue that brown will cover up......can you find it?


----------



## irishhacker

rembrandt said:


> Also, I made one miscue that brown will cover up......can you find it?


The line going through the celtic mane.. still beautiful though


----------



## rembrandt

irishhacker said:


> The line going through the celtic mane.. still beautiful though


It does stand out and I think a brown color will be the best route.....I will post a photo when I'm finished with it.......thanks


----------



## rattus58

rembrandt said:


> Also, I made one miscue that brown will cover up......can you find it?


besides scraped leather... no.... :grin:


----------



## Tradhunter75

I love #533 . Tried my hand at doing leatherwork. There is a ton more work to it than people think.


----------



## rembrandt

Tradhunter75 said:


> I love #533 . Tried my hand at doing leatherwork. There is a ton more work to it than people think.


there really is a lot of work and if I didn't enjoy it so much, I wouldn't even attempt it......I have authers-itus in my fingers and it makes it tough to sew but I get ur done asap.......I never know how something will turn out but often times I just keep at it till I'm happy with it.....this one is an example of that.....I finished it and I will post a photo either later tonite or in the morning.........hopefully tonite.......Its drying right now......


----------



## rembrandt

Tradhunter75 said:


> I love #533 . Tried my hand at doing leatherwork. There is a ton more work to it than people think.


I mailed that one off to a fellow archer in Fairhope, AL......that is the second one he has bought from me and he is a fine individual.......I do custom work and in two days I will be giving away three of my works in a give-away.....be sure and post on that thread.......


----------



## rembrandt

Here it is finished.......I'll compare the two........


----------



## rattus58

rembrandt said:


> Here it is finished.......I'll compare the two........


Didn't pay any attention to it ... till you mentioned it... now you can't take your eyes off it... :grin:


----------



## tm262

You are correct! I am one happy, lucky customer. The pictures are nice but do not do the quiver justice. It is a perfect size for me and I will wear it proudly. Dave does amazing work and always incorporates little signature touches that make each piece unique. Anyone looking for leather work need look not further.


----------



## rembrandt

tm262 said:


> You are correct! I am one happy, lucky customer. The pictures are nice but do not do the quiver justice. It is a perfect size for me and I will wear it proudly. Dave does amazing work and always incorporates little signature touches that make each piece unique. Anyone looking for leather work need look not further.


I appreciate that and I try to make each one like it was for my own personal use......


----------



## rembrandt

My wife and I went to a POW Wow this past Sat. and I bought rolls of sinew and also a deer foot knife handle.......I have some good blades so this is the result and I hurriedly made this sheath today.....It will have to dry overnight before I put the polish on it.........


----------



## rembrandt

That same group will be in Glenco, AL the first week-end in Nov. and I hope to get some more deer foot handles.......here are a few photos.....The guy in the tent signing a book I bought from his is John T Wayne, the Duke's grandson.....He has written a series of books and I bought the first of that series.......the Indian looked the part did he not?


----------



## rembrandt

JTW was signing a photo of him not my book.....


----------



## rembrandt

A couple more photos.....


----------



## tcone1968

beautiful work


----------



## Draven Olary

Thanks for sharing Rem


----------



## rembrandt

Draven Olary said:


> Thanks for sharing Rem


Your welcome.....I overlooked the Pow Wow coming up the 23rd and 24th of this month and I will go to that one also if that dang Irma leaves us alone with no damage....I want to buy more deer feet and anything else that will help me in my leather work and knife making......


----------



## rembrandt

the Black Rock Leather Enhancer does do the trick.....the other knife is the one I bought in Montana.......I really like that stuff.......gives me the shine I want....


----------



## sunra

Nice pics

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## tm262

Super nice rem; always impressed. Hope you are having a great week!


----------



## rembrandt

tm262 said:


> Super nice rem; always impressed. Hope you are having a great week!


Everyday that I'm walking above the ground is a great day.......I'm shooting about 150 arrows a day and even tho I'm wallowing in mediocrity, I am elevated by the thrill of it all......I look forward every morning to slinging arrows, knowing not where they will end up....I'm destined to squander my life away in the 230 to 250 range.......


----------



## anthrope

rembrandt said:


> Everyday that I'm walking above the ground is a great day.......I'm shooting about 150 arrows a day and even tho I'm wallowing in mediocrity, I am elevated by the thrill of it all......I look forward every morning to slinging arrows, knowing not where they will end up....I'm destined to squander my life away in the 230 to 250 range.......


I can't help but admire the way you look at life and archery, rem. You are an artist, in your work and in your thoughts!


----------



## rembrandt

anthrope said:


> I can't help but admire the way you look at life and archery, rem. You are an artist, in your work and in your thoughts!


Well, I think you have figured me out......I get more out of my give-aways than those who receive them I would imagine.....I have a passion for creativeness and to be able to combine that ability with leather work, knife making and on canvas is what drives me each and every day.....My regret is that I have only one life to contribute to ART........My desire was to do 1,000 paintings and I'm about 700 short....Don't think I will live long enough to complete that desire.....

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

BTW, my other desire is to pass rattus in post numbers......LOL...don't think that will happen either......


----------



## rembrandt

My son was raised on a golf course and went to college on a golf scholarship and played on the Nike Tour for several years and he always told me he wanted to die with a white left hand...referring to the glove keeping that hand from getting a tan.....I want to die like Leonardo did.....get up one morning in his 90s, go and paint on a painting he was doing and then lying down and dying.......that's my goal......


----------



## myya

Don't you dare go to quickly...we need you here to keep us going!!
Art maybe your passion but it is our goal in life to enjoy your creations.
Keep them coming no matter what, please.
Thanks for everything you do.


----------



## sunra

rembrandt said:


> My son was raised on a golf course and went to college on a golf scholarship and played on the Nike Tour for several years and he always told me he wanted to die with a white left hand...referring to the glove keeping that hand from getting a tan.....I want to die like Leonardo did.....get up one morning in his 90s, go and paint on a painting he was doing and then lying down and dying.......that's my goal......


You're not going anywhere till well into your 100's![emoji12] 

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## tm262

No sir, not until you complete my ENTIRE leather wardrobe complete with knifes and other primitive weaponry! 

You Promised! Okay, you didn't promise but maybe I should get you to.

Too much technology and not enough art, we need you!


Kindly


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this one today and its for a fellow archer here on AT....He mentioned something about Native Americana and that is right down my alley......BTW, the photo is John T Wayne who is the grandson of John Wayne, the Duke himself.


----------



## rembrandt

tm262 said:


> No sir, not until you complete my ENTIRE leather wardrobe complete with knifes and other primitive weaponry!
> 
> You Promised! Okay, you didn't promise but maybe I should get you to.
> 
> Too much technology and not enough art, we need you!
> 
> 
> Kindly


I will do my best to keep what I'm doing for a long time.......Its enjoyable to me and I love art.....


----------



## sunra

rembrandt said:


> I finished this one today and its for a fellow archer here on AT....He mentioned something about Native Americana and that is right down my alley......BTW, the photo is John T Wayne who is the grandson of John Wayne, the Duke himself.


Wow very nice Rem I'm sure he will love it![emoji12] [emoji106] 

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spaces

wow! fantastic. :mg:

รถ SuperCar


----------



## rembrandt

I hope to have one, maybe two pieces of leather work to show tomorrow and at the latest Mon. 

Dave


----------



## davidpogue762

Man, those are sick, and ridiculous (That's my old guy imitation of a cool dude.)


----------



## rembrandt

Irma has reached her ugly tentacles up to Talladega, AL. now and its pouring down rain........No way I'm going to the workshop today.....We can use the rain but the wind and cold can hit the road as for as I am concerned.......I really did want to get some work done today however......


----------



## rembrandt

I finally got this one done, been wanting to make a sheath for this Deer Foot Knife for years....Bought it in Montana just north of Yellowstone. This isn't the same knife as the one above.....


----------



## rembrandt

I'm working on the TRANSFORMER QUIVER.....I should have it ready to display in a few days.....There is a lot of work yet to do with the side quiver but I will diligently get er done.......I love the process and the finished product.....I hope this one works.....Never know about something you've never tried before..........


----------



## tm262

Sweet, I can't wait to see it. If you are excited, it must be awesome!


----------



## rembrandt

tm262 said:


> Sweet, I can't wait to see it. If you are excited, it must be awesome!


It is a chore and I'm looking forward to getting it done......I'm putting a lot of time into it with an ample amount of stamping and décor on this thing.....I hope I can get it done this week.....stay tuned and I will post it as as I finish it.........

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this arm guard today along with another I will post under this one......I put a suede backing on all my arm guards.....It just feels good against the arm.....


----------



## rembrandt

I really like this one.....The Panther design is super......it too has a suede backing and I do love the feel of these.....


----------



## Halfcawkt

Those look great, rem. I especially like the knot.


----------



## rembrandt

Halfcawkt said:


> Those look great, rem. I especially like the knot.


Really?.....goes to show ya what I know......I figured people would go for the panther more.......LOL....


----------



## rembrandt

Halfcawkt said:


> Those look great, rem. I especially like the knot.


Really?.....goes to show ya what I know......I figured people would go for the panther more.......LOL....


----------



## rembrandt

I am working on the quiver.....the "transformer" and it is really involved....I'm doing a lot of stamping and double dying.....I put on Kelly Green, then Chocolate over the green to get the desired effect I want.....Its quite involved so I will get it done when I can......


----------



## tm262

rembrandt said:


> Really?.....goes to show ya what I know......I figured people would go for the panther more.......LOL....


I like them both; however, a black panther on brown leather might look nice too.


----------



## rembrandt

tm262 said:


> I like them both; however, a black panther on brown leather might look nice too.


I think that would work fine......I just might do that but I've got to get the quiver done and put it to use with my pocket quiver......looking forward to seeing how that works.......

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

I had my class today and 6 young people showed up.....While they were doing there thing, I got quite a bit done on the side quiver.....I added a nice knife, its about 7 inches long....I made a sheath for it and its now a part of the quiver......the pocket quiver is complete but not quite ready for the side quiver to take over......I'm putting 3 layers of leather dye on these three items and the rope stamping is all over these items and about 100 harness spots......its a lot of work but I hope worth the effort.....If I don't get too much interference, I should have it done this week......then I can move on to side and pocket quivers........


----------



## sunra

rembrandt said:


> its a lot of work but I hope worth the effort.....If I don't get too much interference, I should have it done this week......then I can move on to side and pocket quivers........


Knowing the quality of work you do I know it will be awesome as all your work is. 

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

sunra said:


> Knowing the quality of work you do I know it will be awesome as all your work is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


I appreciate that and I will have oodles of time involved in this project.......It will serve 3 different ways to adjust a quiver to whatever kind of shooting you prefer......


----------



## sunra

It will serve 3 different ways to adjust a quiver to whatever kind of shooting you prefer......[/QUOTE]

Can't wait to see it!

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## Donald272

All beautiful pieces. How long have you been working with leather? I noticed some beautiful knives too, do you or someone you know make them? I've been contemplating getting into making knives but just don't seem to have the time right now. Keep up the great work-


----------



## rembrandt

Donald272 said:


> All beautiful pieces. How long have you been working with leather? I noticed some beautiful knives too, do you or someone you know make them? I've been contemplating getting into making knives but just don't seem to have the time right now. Keep up the great work-


I've been making knives since my Mountainman Days in the late 80s......I'm not a true knife maker for they make a blade out of various steel and I don't have the time for that........What I and my students do is take a blade and put a decorative handle on it and I jewel the blades on some of mine and on theirs if they want it........


----------



## rattus58

rembrandt said:


> I really like this one.....The Panther design is super......it too has a suede backing and I do love the feel of these.....


What struck me of the arm guard was the simplicity of design for such a complex model... :grin:


----------



## rembrandt

rattus58 said:


> What struck me of the arm guard was the simplicity of design for such a complex model... :grin:
> 
> View attachment 6247879


I look at your PROFOUND statement and I got to thinking.....it appears to have simplicity and lack complication but it does have a complex design when it comes to the act of putting that design on something useful as an arm guard....It isn't that easy even tho it appears to be......


----------



## rembrandt

BTW.....I hope to have the TRANSFORMER DONE TODAY.....I hope to have it on here today or tomorrow at the latest......


----------



## rattus58

rembrandt said:


> I look at your PROFOUND statement and I got to thinking.....it appears to have simplicity and lack complication but it does have a complex design when it comes to the act of putting that design on something useful as an arm guard....It isn't that easy even tho it appears to be......


:grin: I didn't mean to imply that simple would be easy.... :laugh: no doubt simplicity can be complex... That's why you're the artist you are and I'm the peddler I am... :laugh:


----------



## rattus58

rembrandt said:


> BTW.....I hope to have the TRANSFORMER DONE TODAY.....I hope to have it on here today or tomorrow at the latest......


:thumbs_up


----------



## irishhacker

im dying to see this new quiver...cant wait!


----------



## rembrandt

irishhacker said:


> im dying to see this new quiver...cant wait!


I did finish the quiver but my dang camera went Kaput two days ago and my back up camera for some reason doesn't put the photos where I can use them so stay tuned till I get this resolved......What I have is a pocket quiver that has two ways it can be used and I have it where a side quiver can be added to it......nothing dramatic but it is very functional......pretty much performs as three different quivers.........

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

rattus58 said:


> :grin: I didn't mean to imply that simple would be easy.... :laugh: no doubt simplicity can be complex... That's why you're the artist you are and I'm the peddler I am... :laugh:


What in the world do you peddle except wit and wisdom? LOL


----------



## rembrandt

Well, I now have the transformer quiver system made and two new arm guards and I can't post them because of my camera going south on me......It will be a day to day thing and hopefully I'll have it solved soon......stick with me......I'm trying!


----------



## rembrandt

Here are the photos of my work that I haven't had the opportunity to display........This arm guard is a tribute to Piet Modreon.....He seemed to like squares and rectangles....


----------



## Draven Olary

That's awesome Rem!


----------



## rembrandt

This one is a tribute to Jackson Pollock.....He would get up on the roof of his home and dribble paint down onto a large canvas....I like the way this one came out however.....


----------



## rembrandt

Here is one with the Viking image.....These type images are numerous and is out there to copy and use.......You will probably see more of these......


----------



## rembrandt

Finally, here is the prototype of the transformer quivers.......These aren't the photos I wanted but you can see and get the idea....I also wanted more contrast in color with the extras added to the quiver....I certainly didn't want a solid almost black concept.......The pocket quiver is hinged so that the top part can be used with a belt or you can put the top part into the pocket of jeans and have a higher quiver.....the snaps on the pocket quiver allow for the side quiver to be added and it works fine....I have another idea too that will allow for two belts and buckles to house the side quiver......Three options that can be used..........Tomorrow I will take a picture of the quiver added.......


----------



## tm262

More beautiful creations! The medallions and additional detail work is excellent and while tedious, worth all the effort. Thank you for sharing your craft. Kindly


----------



## Halfcawkt

Those look wonderful, Rem.


----------



## rembrandt

Halfcawkt said:


> Those look wonderful, Rem.


Thanks and I have more to come.....there is no end to the possibilities and I want to involve myself in every area I can......Working with leather and making knifes are about all I do now with the exception of yard work........


----------



## rembrandt

Here is the photo of the side quiver all together.....It now is complete but all that needs being done is remove the side quiver by BWO the snaps and you have the pocket quiver which also has two different ways available.......


----------



## sunra

rembrandt said:


> Here is the photo of the side quiver all together.....It now is complete but all that needs being done is remove the side quiver by BWO the snaps and you have the pocket quiver which also has two different ways available.......


Wow very nice innovative!

Great work Rem!

Me Like[emoji106] 

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

sunra said:


> Wow very nice innovative!
> 
> Great work Rem!
> 
> Me Like[emoji106]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


thanks.....I just have fun doing things like that......Its all in a days work......


----------



## rattus58

rembrandt said:


> This one is a tribute to Jackson Pollock.....He would get up on the roof of his home and dribble paint down onto a large canvas....I like the way this one came out however.....


This is dribble? Love to see when you put your mind behind it... :grin:










Polluck demented the dribble
So the art let’s not even quibble
That’d be trolling with nary a nibble
I can see this be far from a scribble


----------



## tm262

Psychedelic Dave, 

That one is cool and different too!


----------



## rembrandt

rattus58 said:


> This is dribble? Love to see when you put your mind behind it... :grin:
> 
> View attachment 6255601
> 
> 
> 
> Polluck demented the dribble
> So the art let’s not even quibble
> That’d be trolling with nary a nibble
> I can see this be far from a scribble


You are too much......I couldn't come up with any other word to describe what he did....I never QUIBBLE..I do sometimes dribble when I eat with my mouth open and not nibble......but most of all I can state with all kinds of scribble that I am an enigma.....


----------



## rembrandt

tm262 said:


> Psychedelic Dave,
> 
> That one is cool and different too!


It does come across that way doesn't it......My new camera, I believe will give me detail and clarity..........


----------



## rattus58

could


rembrandt said:


> You are too much......I couldn't come up with any other word to describe what he did....I never QUIBBLE..I do sometimes dribble when I eat with my mouth open and not nibble......but most of all I can state with all kinds of scribble that I am an enigma.....


Haha... Enigma.... synonyms to which could lead to a Stigma... :laugh:


----------



## rembrandt

A pistil I am not......but I do like my pistols......and I hope I'm not disgraceful or a blot........:darkbeer:


----------



## rattus58

rembrandt said:


> A pistil I am not......but I do like my pistols......and I hope I'm not disgraceful or a blot........:darkbeer:


haha.... yup... hibiscus... pretty much says it all.... :grin:


----------



## rembrandt

rattus58 said:


> haha.... yup... hibiscus... pretty much says it all.... :grin:


I'm afraid our legacy will have MUTANTVILLE written all over it......the place where the intelligent or the nut cases go to keep their grey matter vitamized and alert.....What say you to that?


----------



## rattus58

rembrandt said:


> I'm afraid our legacy will have MUTANTVILLE written all over it......the place where the intelligent or the nut cases go to keep their grey matter vitamized and alert.....What say you to that?


haha... well they chased me out of there... don't fit there either.. haha.... and plus like they gave me too much rope for my wardrobe


----------



## rembrandt

It looks like you wet your britches........course I don't blame you....that looks painful.....


----------



## rembrandt

finished this one today......


----------



## Padawan

rembrandt said:


> finished this one today......


Absolutely Fantastic!


----------



## rembrandt

Padawan said:


> Absolutely Fantastic!


Thanks, I will try to finish 2 more arm guards tomorrow.......then to pocket quivers and side quivers......


----------



## rembrandt

I had to let the dye dry yesterday and over night so I hopefully will have photos of new armguards today.....


----------



## bowtechJDW

rembrandt said:


> finished this one today......


Looks very nice..... Is that what I think it is?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gargoyle22

Great looking work!


----------



## rembrandt

bowtechJDW said:


> Looks very nice..... Is that what I think it is?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Maybe......I'm gonna add two more with it and let you pick out what you want........I'm working on one now with a bear paw on it and I'll have it on here today or tomorrow.....along with another deer head on one.....


----------



## rembrandt

Gargoyle22 said:


> Great looking work!


I thank you for that.....

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

These aren't totally finished but just about so......here is the Bear Paw........


----------



## rembrandt

And here is the other deer head ......when I put the Black Rock Leather polish on these it will darken them some.......


----------



## rembrandt

Well, that one is blured so I will try another......


----------



## rembrandt

Both of these will be dry by in the morning and I'll polish them and post them again.....


----------



## Halfcawkt

Those look really good. I really like the way you offset to bear’s paw print.


----------



## rembrandt

Halfcawkt said:


> Those look really good. I really like the way you offset to bear’s paw print.


Thanks.....I try to make it interesting and not just placed in the middle all the time.....I've got more coming and I think the two I'm working on now will be interesting for sure.......


----------



## tm262

Hope you are having a great day! Your work never disappoints, and yes, the offset bear paw looks fantastic!


----------



## rembrandt

It does look pretty good and even better since I put the polish on it.....it darkened the background some behind the paw print and that is good ....I don't like too much contrast.......I hope to have two more on here and a side quiver in a day or so....

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

This is one I finished a few days ago but just now polishing.....the eyelets will not interfere with string contact......


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this one today in my spare time.....the design was often used by Native Americans in their blankets and rugs.....


----------



## rembrandt

Been working on this one for a few days and it came out like I wanted....a painting on a small canvas....


----------



## rembrandt

I will have a side quiver with two arm guards on here by Sat.....I should be finished with it tomorrow but the final touches and polish has to dry before I can show it.


----------



## bowtechJDW

rembrandt said:


> I will have a side quiver with two arm guards on here by Sat.....I should be finished with it tomorrow but the final touches and polish has to dry before I can show it.


Can't wait to see them. You do some awesome work!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

bowtechJDW said:


> Can't wait to see them. You do some awesome work!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


I pretty much have it done.....the sewing is complete but I want to add one item and work some on the dying.....I hope it will be on here tomorrow....for sure!


----------



## rembrandt

bowtechJDW said:


> Can't wait to see them. You do some awesome work!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


After looking at your arm guard, color wise, yours appears to belong in that combo moreso than the deer arm guard but I have that same deer in both the quiver and his arm guard....I have put a bunch of hours into this quiver and I hope it is a hit with him.......


----------



## bowtechJDW

rembrandt said:


> After looking at your arm guard, color wise, yours appears to belong in that combo moreso than the deer arm guard but I have that same deer in both the quiver and his arm guard....I have put a bunch of hours into this quiver and I hope it is a hit with him.......


I am sure it will be!!!!... I bet he will be pleased with the bear paw as well. If it matches the quiver better 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## rattus58

v


rembrandt said:


> Been working on this one for a few days and it came out like I wanted....a painting on a small canvas....


Now this is an outstanding piece, not so much for the intricacies, though the detail of this august work of yours is exceptional, it is the subject matter of this art that appeals to me... The Eagle, the Wolf, big bears, big cats, are my favorites of predators.... and the eagle... well... you know... :grin: :thumbs_up


----------



## Adack

Great work!!


----------



## A Wade

Beautiful!!


----------



## rembrandt

A Wade said:


> Beautiful!!


I don't know of your preference when it comes to football but I'm doing a HOOK UUUUM Horns armguard and should have it finished in a day or so.....BTW...welcome to AT...

Dave
misplaced Texan


----------



## rembrandt

Finally got it done....today I added a pencil holder and some detail I wanted to put on and the combo with the quiver is ready to go........


----------



## rembrandt

BTW, the buyer wanted a 3-Rivers bow holder on the quiver and that is attached at the top of the loop for the belt......it has the capability of being removed and attached to the belt if so desired by the user....The quiver will hold a dz arrows and it has a jeweled knife on it....The pencil has an eraser on it so I will remove it, I don't want the shooter to be tempted to alter his score....LOL...just kidding......


----------



## bowtechJDW

rembrandt said:


> Finally got it done....today I added a pencil holder and some detail I wanted to put on and the combo with the quiver is ready to go........


Those turned awesome. Even better than we had pictured. Thank you Dave!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Also, on the pocket lid there is a hangy down that will help pull the lid up and off the stob....


----------



## rembrandt

also, just above the pocket on the right is a "D" loop for whatever one needs it for....keys etc......


----------



## tm262

Every piece gets better and better, just amazing. Great work Rem - Have an excellent weekend!


----------



## rembrandt

tm262 said:


> Every piece gets better and better, just amazing. Great work Rem - Have an excellent weekend!


Thanks....now its time to get after another combo and I hope I do even better with it......The challenge is gonna be fun but I have an idea its gonna be a good one.......

Dave


----------



## tm262

Looking forward to seeing the new designs and custom work; there are some happy customers out there!


----------



## rembrandt

tm262 said:


> Looking forward to seeing the new designs and custom work; there are some happy customers out there!


One thing they can't say is....I don't try cause I try to do each one like its gonna be mine........BTW, I need to talk to ya about the pocket quiver.......I'll send you a PM later....

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

Someone wants to pick a new blade from these.......so here goes!


----------



## CLJ

Are these for sale? They are all nice-especially the second from the right with the Damascus blade.


----------



## rembrandt

the knife on the left is gone......


----------



## rattus58

rembrandt said:


> Someone wants to pick a new blade from these.......so here goes!


You made these? A couple of intriguing specimens there Remmy old man... and you gotta be old or they'd be some pokeman rendition I'm sure... :laugh: the 2nd and fourth... from either direction, kinda fascinating actually... if that be the right word for me... :grin:


----------



## rembrandt

I've already had people question me about those two.....the one with the dark brown handle is Damascus and the other one, the 2ond from the left is a hammered steel blade and a really good knife.....I have a number of those blades that make a great knife with a good deer or small elk handle.....I love that blade and this one is very similar........BTW, those that I have are larger than the one shown on here......


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this guard yesterday and its part of a combo I'm working on.....


----------



## rembrandt

Also finished this one.....


----------



## rembrandt

and finished this one......should have a knife and sheath on here today......


----------



## rembrandt

I'm thinking of coming out with several solid colored arm guards.....Lot of people like a black bow or a silver bow.....I think they might like an armguard to match...


----------



## rembrandt

The sheath for the knife is drying so it will be tomorrow before I can show it.....I also got a lot of stamping done on the pocket quiver (part of the combo I'm doing)....I may have it done tomorrow, it all depends on outside distractions and interruptions......

Dave


----------



## tm262

rembrandt said:


> Finished this guard yesterday and its part of a combo I'm working on.....


Absolutely beautiful - Have a great Friday!


----------



## rembrandt

I finished the sheath today that is part of the combo.......


----------



## rembrandt

Here is an armguard I've been wanting to finish for some time......Got it done today......Being a Longhorn fan made me do it......


----------



## rembrandt

See if this is a better photo.....


----------



## rembrandt

I prefer this one......


----------



## tm262

The kinife and sheath look exceptional! Beautiful work, I hope you are having a wonderful weekend. -kindly


----------



## rembrandt

tm262 said:


> The kinife and sheath look exceptional! Beautiful work, I hope you are having a wonderful weekend. -kindly


I like it but I'm in the process of doing another.....the loop on this one is too short for the width of the belt.....so look for another shortly........


----------



## tm262

Sweet, I always like seeing your new productions; hope you are having a great week.


----------



## rembrandt

tm262 said:


> Sweet, I always like seeing your new productions; hope you are having a great week.


I should have your pocket quiver on here tomorrow or Thurs......I have it stamped and the two pencil holders done......I have the belt loop done and stamped with two big snaps working fine.......All I need to do is add an antler button and do the dying........and sew the front onto the pocket.....looking good.......after that comes the water bottle holder and the pocket.....then the belt last....should speed up after the quiver......


----------



## rembrandt

Well, the pocket quiver is not totally dry so it will be tomorrow before I can post it......I did finish up on a couple armguards and a sheath for one of my students.....He did well with this knive and I think he is gonna love this sheath.....


----------



## rembrandt

and here are a couple more.....


----------



## rembrandt

I'm pretty much caught up on the armguards and now its pocket quivers and side quivers......I can't shoot my bow due to the pain in my shoulder so its time for OVERTIME at the workshop......I'm working on a combo right now and I will photo each piece as I finish them.....got a ways to go but hope to be done by the end of the month..........


----------



## rembrandt

The pocket quiver is dry so I put the polish on it and photo-ed it.......He wanted 2 pencil holders instead of a knife so that's the way I made it.......more to come shortly......This one is without the flash.....


----------



## rembrandt

This one is with the flash......


----------



## rembrandt

If you noticed the brass on the belt loop, it is going on a Western style belt with the same stamping and for it to slide into the notch where a Buscadero holster goes then it had to have snaps to have that ability and option.......the belt is gonna work super.........


----------



## Draven Olary

Looking great!


----------



## rembrandt

thanks......I love working with leather and making Bowie type knifes.....Keeps me busy and gives me something to do instead of watching TV all day long.....I often wonder however how many paintings I would have now if I had dedicated my time and energy before an easel instead of in the workshop..............But having taught over 200 young men and women how to do the knife making makes me feel good inside......and they have come from all over the world.......

Dave


----------



## survivalistd

Great work and great story. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Halfcawkt

Those look good as ever, Rem.


----------



## tm262

rembrandt said:


> This one is with the flash......


Absolutely outstanding - blown away - looks amazing!!!!!


----------



## rembrandt

Thanks, I appreciate that......I'm full of those tales....I've been retired for 25 yrs and my wife and I full timed out west a lot of that time......I've done the Mountainman rendezvous and shot SASS all over Texas and parts of Ariz....I loved it in the shinning Mts called the Rockies....I think I was a mountain man in my earlier life....I love the Mts and the desert that much..........This was for the Survialisttd.....my mistake......


----------



## rembrandt

tm262 said:


> Absolutely outstanding - blown away - looks amazing!!!!!


I'm looking forward to the belt and putting all this together.....I think your gonna like it and the only thing else you need is a stool and a camera holder......LOL......Thanks again.....


----------



## rembrandt

Halfcawkt said:


> Those look good as ever, Rem.


You know I appreciate it.....You are a good man and I envy your place of residence......Love Jackson Hole and Cody......Liver eating Johnson is buried in Cody at the old Western Town there........Only thing I don't care about is the 6 ft. of snow headed your way......


----------



## rembrandt

Yesterday, I ran short on brass snaps so I had to put aside the bottle holder and start on the pocket......I hope to have it done today......I called Tandy Leather and ordered the snaps I need and when they arrive I will be able to knock the holder out ......gonna start on the belt in a day or two and hopefully I'll have the combo ready for you in about a week or so......


----------



## rembrandt

I made this sheath for a student who made this knife out of pieces for the handle.....I tried to match it with a sheath.....BTW....Dusty wanted in this picture...He is a beautiful Welsh Corgi......


----------



## rembrandt

I think fellow archers are gonna like the 3 Give-Aways coming up Wed. I'm looking thru my inventory now but I'm pretty sure 1st place will be a pocket quiver with a knife and I'm hoping I can give away a good knife and two pocket quivers in Dec.........


----------



## tm262

rembrandt said:


> I think fellow archers are gonna like the 3 Give-Aways coming up Wed. I'm looking thru my inventory now but I'm pretty sure 1st place will be a pocket quiver with a knife and I'm hoping I can give away a good knife and two pocket quivers in Dec.........



Thank you for your generosity and kindness. Good luck everyone, Dave makes incredible products and is a heck of nice guy!


----------



## rembrandt

I got an update from Windows 10 and now for some reason I can't transfer photos from the camera to the puter......can anyone give me some advice on that problem?
thanks
Dave


----------



## tm262

Hey Rem, sorry to hear that, dang technology. What model camera?

Kindly


----------



## rembrandt

Here is the next to last part of the combo I'm doing......


----------



## rembrandt

There are 4 rows of snaps in the back for adjusting.....


----------



## rembrandt

tm262 said:


> Hey Rem, sorry to hear that, dang technology. What model camera?
> 
> Kindly


Its a Kodak PicPro AZ401......its an upgrade on the one I had and somehow it worked today......I'm happy about that.....it requires 4 AA batteries which I'm not fond of...I like the rechargeable ones.........like the Olympus I had.......It lasted for months before recharging but these AAs go down fast........


----------



## rembrandt

BTW TM.....I got the belt cut out and edged ready for stamping which I will do tomorrow.....I cut out two of them today because the first one was not right for the holster part so I kept it for myself and made another for you....It is gonna be nice.......


----------



## rembrandt

finished this armguard last night.......


----------



## Draven Olary

Great!


----------



## mdrnsamurai

Where do we order from?


----------



## rembrandt

I hope tomorrow I will be able to post photos of a new Deer foot knife with sheath.......large hammered blade......I'm also close to finishing the combo I've been working on.....lots of work involved there.......


----------



## tm262

rembrandt said:


> BTW TM.....I got the belt cut out and edged ready for stamping which I will do tomorrow.....I cut out two of them today because the first one was not right for the holster part so I kept it for myself and made another for you....It is gonna be nice.......


Thanks Rem, that is great, Thank you!


----------



## rembrandt

tm262 said:


> Thanks Rem, that is great, Thank you!


the belt is stamped and ready for dying.....I hope to have it finished in a day or two.....


----------



## xantiema

Your designs are absolutely gorgeous, cheers from Denmark :darkbeer:


----------



## rembrandt

xantiema said:


> Your designs are absolutely gorgeous, cheers from Denmark :darkbeer:


Well, thanks a lot Denmark......nice to see you on AT.....


----------



## tm262

rembrandt said:


> the belt is stamped and ready for dying.....I hope to have it finished in a day or two.....



Thanks Rem, I know it is going to look amazing - thank you for all of the hard work on this one!


----------



## rembrandt

tm262 said:


> Thanks Rem, I know it is going to look amazing - thank you for all of the hard work on this one!


I finished the dying process and I've got the tongue and buckle ready to add on.....The slot is cut for the holster and the pocket quiver.....I have to let the belt dry overnight and then tomorrow I hope to add on the two items I mentioned and it will be ready for the trim work in black........that is the final touches......Whew!


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this one and the dang yeng yang design in a way was a challenge.....One wrong move with the brush and its ruined......LOL I kept looking back and forth I would ponder 10 times to make sure I was in the right ball park.......


----------



## rembrandt

I'm going to make two more of these with different dyes.......I love this design and I think others will also.......I will get a little more creative with the back ground but I don't want to take away from the design.........

Tomorrow, I will show all 5 of the items I've been working on, the combo........


----------



## Draven Olary

It looks great Rem!


----------



## rembrandt

Draven Olary said:


> It looks great Rem!


Thanks....I'm thinking of a different background and different dying......I've got the guards cut out and the edging done......All I need to do is get the design on them and get after them.......Leather work is a load of fun......No limit to what you can do with the cow hide.......


----------



## tm262

rembrandt said:


> I'm going to make two more of these with different dyes.......I love this design and I think others will also.......I will get a little more creative with the back ground but I don't want to take away from the design.........
> 
> Tomorrow, I will show all 5 of the items I've been working on, the combo........



That is a great design and yes, people will love it!


----------



## rembrandt

I did this sheath today but I started early and came in the house at dark.....I also made the deer ft knife a few days ago....bought the deer paws at a Pow Wow....


----------



## rembrandt

Two more but closer up


----------



## rembrandt

I've got about 5 more of these blades and I wish I had bought a dz......these are about 16" long inc. the deer ft. and the blade is heavy and well made......


----------



## rembrandt

Here are a couple photos of the belt I did that was part of a 6 piece combo......


----------



## rembrandt

And one more close up......


----------



## Draven Olary

Very nice!


----------



## rembrandt

BTW...I'm not thru with the Mountainman sheath.....I've got some ideas to make it more Native American and colorful.......Nearly all of my paintings are Native American and I have been to a lot of Rendezvous out west and its in my blood......


----------



## myya

Awesome looking work...very well done. I have to stop showing my wife your work...she wants almost everything you make. I can't afford to loose my man cave over the great work you do. I have to sleep somewhere!!


----------



## mdrnsamurai

Amazing Work! I can't wait to get my stuff!


----------



## rembrandt

myya said:


> Awesome looking work...very well done. I have to stop showing my wife your work...she wants almost everything you make. I can't afford to loose my man cave over the great work you do. I have to sleep somewhere!!


I think I have to go along with your wife.......she is a smart lady and sleeping in the man cave might be your future if you don't go along with her.....LOL

Dave


----------



## myya

Don't you think you are funny!! I hope your shoulder is doing better.


----------



## rembrandt

myya said:


> Don't you think you are funny!! I hope your shoulder is doing better.


It is some better but no where near shooting a bow.... much to my chargrin......never could spell that word right....

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

I apologize for not showing the items I promised today....I had an influx of people visiting today and there was no way I could get to the things I wanted to do, that I mentioned but in the morning I will do my best to get what I wanted done........


----------



## rembrandt

Here are the two arm guards but in different dyes.......Dark Brown and Saddle tan


----------



## rembrandt

Under a box in my studio I found these knives.....I forgot all about them.......


----------



## rembrandt

and here are some more.....


----------



## rembrandt

and a couple more.....


----------



## rembrandt

last one....


----------



## rembrandt

I improved the Mountainman sheath.....like it a lot more now.....


----------



## sunra

Wow Rem excellent work! I love that small Damascus knife with the white handle. 

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

sunra said:


> Wow Rem excellent work! I love that small Damascus knife with the white handle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


I have quite a number of those blades, Damascus that is and I don't seem to have the time to put handles on them........but they are popular.....


----------



## sunra

rembrandt said:


> I have quite a number of those blades, Damascus that is and I don't seem to have the time to put handles on them........but they are popular.....


Would love one with a deer foot handle


Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

sunra said:


> Would love one with a deer foot handle
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


I'm gonna make some more Pow Wows and buy some of the deer ftl handles.....I bought two at the last one and should have bought all he had...


----------



## sunra

rembrandt said:


> I'm gonna make some more Pow Wows and buy some of the deer ftl handles.....I bought two at the last one and should have bought all he had...


Take your time, I never rush an artist!

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

I wonder why the Pope didn't say that to Michelangilo?


----------



## sunra

rembrandt said:


> I wonder why the Pope didn't say that to Michelangio?


He had power and money... I have neither but appreciate great work!

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

sunra said:


> He had power and money... I have neither but appreciate great work!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


And I appreciate your comment.......I enjoy conversing with intelligent folks like yourself........:wink:


----------



## sunra

rembrandt said:


> And I appreciate your comment.......I enjoy conversing with intelligent folks like yourself........:wink:


Plus you give from the heart.... most give wanting you're a blessing

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd

Great work

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

I wonder if there are any Black Widow fans? I like this one....


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> I wonder if there are any Black Widow fans? I like this one....


Every spider my girlfriend see is a black widow to her. Lol

Very nice looking.. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## sunra

Nice great art. 

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

this is part of a combo.....should be interesting once I start the pocket quiver...


----------



## Draven Olary

Very nice!


----------



## rembrandt

Made some suttle changes as per request.......


----------



## Draven Olary

Whitening the bones and the "scarf' above. Nice!


----------



## rembrandt

Draven Olary said:


> Whitening the bones and the "scarf' above. Nice!


When I polish it tomorrow I will post it again......The colors will really come out.......I hope to have the pocket Quiver done by the 17th.......


----------



## Pazimon

nice


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this combo today and it came out fine......I like the Yeng-Yang idea.......This pocket quiver has a pocket for the scorecard and pencils......It also has a "D" loop for whatever you want to hang there........


----------



## Draven Olary

Wow! It looks GREAT!


----------



## rembrandt

Now I have another combo to do..... and it will have a pocket on the quiver w/ an arm guard w/ the cross bones to go along with the arm guard above....should be fun to do......I guess you understand my diatribe......? I will work on it tomorrow and Fri (the 17th is my B-Day) so some of it will be lost and Sat. My wife got two free tickets from Fox Channel 6 News in Birmingham to the Alabama game in Tuscaloosa so we will be gone all day....We will be in the special box inside, out of the weather seats with all the food and drinks free.....Its a long story......


----------



## Draven Olary

It sounds like full days of fun ahead. Early Happy Birthday Rem


----------



## rembrandt

Draven Olary said:


> It sounds like full days of fun ahead. Early Happy Birthday Rem


Thanks, I would like to ignore them but they keep coming around like clockwork.....I will never forget what my Dad said "I've never been this old before"...I can feel it now....all the pain and suffering I went thru in football and the other sports.........


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this combo today........


----------



## rembrandt

This one was fun.....I love how it came out....


----------



## rembrandt

Here is a photo of whats under the Pocket lid....I put two holes in the lid so the ghoul can look out.......


----------



## Draven Olary

Very nice! I like those barefoot prints.


----------



## rembrandt

I hope this is a better photo......


----------



## rembrandt

Draven Olary said:


> Very nice! I like those barefoot prints.


I couldn't find anything that would work so I just added the bare foot prints....You have to have two stamps to do that......Its like someone walking the line....


----------



## rembrandt

It appears of late that combos are what people want....I've done several this month and I appreciate the interest in the duo......


----------



## rembrandt

This will be the first place item in the Dec. GIVE AWAYS......I will post on here the 2nd and 3rd place when I go thru my inventory and pick out the other two.....I'm thinking pocket quivers.....after all its Christmas......


----------



## ebj

Very nice craftsmanship sir. I really enjoy your work.


----------



## rembrandt

ebj said:


> Very nice craftsmanship sir. I really enjoy your work.


Thank you very much.....

I will do my best to put photos on here tomorrow of the 2nd and 3rd place GIVE-AWAYS......


----------



## rembrandt

A friend and I were working on a pocket quiver today.....I'm teaching him how to do the leather work and make knifes and I got to thinking about this one and it being a lefty quiver but after we looked at it for a spell it hit us both that it was a side quiver.....I thought from the beginning that it was but decided differently and placed it in my box of inventory box.....I refurbished it and polished it and now I can truthfully state what it is......A side quiver for a righty......Arrows will line up out of the quiver in front of you......I like it more now....It is 8 to 9oz leather and it will hold 8 to 12 arrows..........with ease.....I think all it needs now is a divider in the middle of the pocket......and maybe a "D" loop to be complete.........


----------



## rembrandt

BTW...I was much too busy to select the 2nd and 3rd place items for this Fri.....Dec 1st......I had 5 students today and they kept me going and I totally forgot to do that.......but maybe tomorrow or I'll just post them fri., that's not far away.......


----------



## Yooper-travler

Rem that knife truly is unique and beautiful!


----------



## S4pient

Do you have a website yet? Or an Etsy?


----------



## rembrandt

Yooper-travler said:


> Rem that knife truly is unique and beautiful!


Well, I decided that since it is the time for giving, I would give out three very good items for the folks out here......I like sharing what talent I have and maybe putting a smile on some faces........Life is short, why not stand tall and feel good about yourself when its time to cross over to the other side........If that sounds corny then so be it.....I am proud of what I'm doing and I hope I can keep it up for years to come.......

Dave


----------



## Yooper-travler

rembrandt said:


> Well, I decided that since it is the time for giving, I would give out three very good items for the folks out here......I like sharing what talent I have and maybe putting a smile on some faces........Life is short, why not stand tall and feel good about yourself when its time to cross over to the other side........If that sounds corny then so be it.....I am proud of what I'm doing and I hope I can keep it up for years to come.......
> 
> Dave


Not corny at all Dave, your a good person. As I type I'm sharpening some heads for some POC arrows I'm making up to give to a friend. I don't have your skill my "reward" will be seeing him put one of those arrows through a deer.


----------



## rembrandt

Yooper-travler said:


> Not corny at all Dave, your a good person. As I type I'm sharpening some heads for some POC arrows I'm making up to give to a friend. I don't have your skill my "reward" will be seeing him put one of those arrows through a deer.


It is a good feeling to help others is it not? It humbles you and makes you proud.......I admire your attitude and your actions......


----------



## survivalistd

A big heart and incredible skills you got there brother. Great combination indeed!!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> A big heart and incredible skills you got there brother. Great combination indeed!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Isn't everybody that way? They either ARE or they ARE NOT and there is NO inbetween........


----------



## rembrandt

Here are some photos finally......I'm gonna let this knife and sheath go cheap and throw in the pocket quiver to boot......someone can buy this knife for a wife or girlfriend and then have a nice pocket quiver for himself....I've got to do it to replenish my supplies......

Dave


----------



## Burgdy

Really nice work.


----------



## rembrandt

Burgdy said:


> Really nice work.


Thanks......You live in a village I really love to visit......I've played the Lady Bird Golf Course a few times and I enjoyed the Tin Star Ranch SASS shoots a bunch of times......Hated to see them close it down....the western town there was great.....I was in the same posse with Tequila a time or two and did my dead level best to beat him but lost every time....Course he was World Champion back then.......My wife loves to shop in Fredricksburg and we enjoyed walking up and down the street there with our cowboy attire on......Fun times!


----------



## rembrandt

I hope to have a pocket quiver on here today....Got to do some finishing touches......


----------



## rembrandt

Here is one I did yesterday and today.....and I have two more coming plus a side quiver.......No rest for the weary!


----------



## mdrnsamurai

Thanks again Dave! Very very Happy!


----------



## 47909Hunter

Multiple times a week, the armguard you made get used.


----------



## rembrandt

47909Hunter said:


> Multiple times a week, the armguard you made get used.


glad to hear it.......I have items all over America......I can't think of a state that isn't on that list......inc...Alaska and Hawaii.......


----------



## rembrandt

I hope to post (later today) another pocket quiver.....I'm almost finished with it but Momma wants Christmas ornaments put up out side so its an iffy thing.....


----------



## rembrandt

I haven't polished this one yet but it turned out the way I wanted it to......


----------



## rembrandt

The blotchy areas are evidence of dye at this time not fully dry....and to show you how leather determines the color......the color under the Torquoise strip on the pocket for the arrows is the same dye as that on the lid of the pocket.....unreal!


----------



## sunra

Nice work!



Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

The polish makes a difference.....


----------



## rembrandt

finished this one today......It will be my last BW till after my surgery.......


----------



## rembrandt

This one is drying and I will polish it in the morning....and post another photo...


----------



## rembrandt

The Black Rock leather enhancer really does a number on leather.....I have Big Ed at San Pedro Sadlery to thank for that but here is the one above with the polish effect......


----------



## sunra

That looks awesome great work!

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## Draven Olary

Very nice!


----------



## rembrandt

I should have a Bowie knife and sheath to match tomorrow....Started on it this afternoon and if I can get the time tomorrow, I will get it done and on here....Its a good one.....It has the black hammered blade that I have shown on here before....I really like those blades and I have 4 more of them.....

Dave


----------



## Cool Manchu

Really nice work.


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this one today but it isn't dry yet so I'll post another photo or 2 tomorrow.


----------



## rembrandt

This knife is a big one, 16 inches long from the burl on the handle to the tip of the blade.....the sheath will be dry in the morning and I'll polish it and photo it again and show it on here.......


----------



## mariodealba

B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L, Love it. great work


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this one this morning and it is a dandy....Every now and then I make one I really like.....First of all, I love this blade and I have 4 more just like it......It is 16" long from the antler burl to the tip of the blade........


----------



## myya

Awesome looking knife and sheath! You are truly an artiste!!
Have you ever done a cross draw sheath? I have an old Utica Sportsman 5" fixed blade knife is crying to be carried in a cross draw sheath. It has the original white bone synthetic handle.
Thank you again for sharing your work with us.


----------



## rembrandt

I have made a few crossdraw sheaths and crossdraw holsters for Cowboys.....I've done parallel sheaths also that are level on the belt.....If you want one just trace all around the knife as good as you can and I'll see what I can do.....


----------



## myya

Thought I'd better show you what I have before you attempt this endeavor.


----------



## rembrandt

That looks easy enough.....I sent you a PM.......


----------



## rembrandt

I hope to have an Eagle handle knife to show either tomorrow or wed. I think its gonna be a good one....I have the handle on and I'm doing the sanding now.....The head and beak are formed and ready for some scrimshawing......Its a hard antler and tough to engrave but I hope to get it done anyway........Then a sheath has to be made but the knife first........


----------



## dstotler

Very nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Here is a BH knife that I made today and it will show up on a side quiver soon......This knife is about 5" overall and the skull is a good deal smaller than the real thing....I am still working on the eagle knife...the sheath is done except for polishing.......


----------



## rembrandt

I'm posting some photos for someone to look at.......


----------



## Grand Passage

I am jealous of those skills.


----------



## rembrandt

Got these two done this week and the one with the deer foot belongs to one of my students....He made it for his Dad for Christmas and I made the sheath for him.....the other one is for the Eagle knife I am making and haven't finished yet.......


----------



## tm262

I just love all this leather and knife work! What is the project this week?

Have a great one Dave!


----------



## rembrandt

tm262 said:


> I just love all this leather and knife work! What is the project this week?
> 
> Have a great one Dave!


A pocket quiver and a side quiver.....I'm also working on an Eagle handle knife which fits in the sheath above......I hope to have the quiver done tomorrow and if not, then in a few days......

Dave


----------



## boomer235

Beautiful work. You mention having students. Do you have a school, or is teaching informal?


----------



## tpcowfish

Can't wait to see the eagle knife, this stuff looks good


----------



## rembrandt

I have been teaching a class of Missionaries from the LDS Church for many years and I provide them with everything......knife blades and materials to make the handles....It is costly but I love doing it....I usually have 4 to 6 in my workshop on Monday and any other day they can get some time off........


----------



## rembrandt

I've been working on it and so for I'm not all that pleased with it but if I keep at it.......it will come out for me......so stay with me on that....

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

finished this one today.....It has the knife and a adjustable arrow separator........


----------



## Buxndiverdux

rembrandt said:


> finished this one today.....It has the knife and a adjustable arrow separator........


That looks real nice! I sent you a deposit via paypal. Did you get it?


----------



## rembrandt

Buxndiverdux said:


> That looks real nice! I sent you a deposit via paypal. Did you get it?


Yes I did and I will post another pocket quiver in the morning and you can pick between the two.........


----------



## rembrandt

Tomorrow I hope to show 3 items....a pocket quiver and a knife with sheath.......


----------



## rembrandt

Here is the other pocket quiver I was referring to......it has the "D" loop and the arrow separator.......It is adjustable also


----------



## rembrandt

I hope this is a better photo......


----------



## tm262

Love the new design, great work; another masterpiece!


----------



## rembrandt

I've got 3 new items coming but this time of the year I have to please my wife with Christmas gifts she wants me to do.......Kinda sticks in my craw but I have to take good care of her cause she has taken care of me for 55 years.......


----------



## tomvern85

Is this still for sale?


----------



## tomvern85

rembrandt said:


> I finished this one today but it isn't dry yet so I'll post another photo or 2 tomorrow.




Is this still for sale


----------



## rembrandt

I finally got this was one finished and here are several photos......


----------



## rembrandt

Yes it is....I sent you 2 PMs.......


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this one today.....Wasn't easy cause the wood handle was very grainy....First one I've done on a knife handle......I have found it works a lot better on gourd art........I also jeweled the blade......


----------



## rembrandt

I will have a trio of items to show this week.......I have to finish a side quiver that will house BHs.....that means a special bottom that will withstand the abuse of sharp points....I have most of it done, just need to put some décor on it, a knife and "D" loop....then sew it all together......Can't wait to get that done so I can get a few more items done before I go under the knife.......I have no idea what kind of effect that will be on my leather work....from what I've heard it is painful and keeps one indoors for a long time.....I hate to think of that............


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this one today.....this quiver is for BHs....The bottom has two layers of 9oz leather glued together and I have some high density foam for him to place on top of that leather....When all that wears out I've inc. two more 9Z bottoms to replace the old.....It is easy because the bottom is lying on a shelve and it is solid.......trick I learned at the Howard Hill Classic from another vendor that told me he shouldn't give me that info because I'm a competitor of his work but I appreciated his help and bought a nice belt from him........I love this way of making bottoms and it solves the horrid means of trying to sew it in.........


----------



## rembrandt

Here are the other two items going with this quiver above......His choice on one of these and he also gets a deer foot knife.......


----------



## American1989

rembrandt said:


> Pocket Quivers


I love these. The second one is my favorite.


----------



## rembrandt

I decided to do some more to the quiver above.....and here is the result......


----------



## ospreydog7561

Amazing talent. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this one today.....I made the sheath and jeweled the blade........


----------



## Buxndiverdux

LOOking good!


----------



## rembrandt

A view of some knifes I've done...I think it is a little blurry....yuk....


----------



## rembrandt

I hope this one is better....


----------



## rembrandt

My first attempt at a YETI cup holder....


----------



## rembrandt

Here are the two.......last of the Elk knifes....


----------



## Buxndiverdux

I like the jeweled one.


----------



## rembrandt

Buxndiverdux said:


> I like the jeweled one.


I used the wood burner to put the elk on that wood handle.....It came out fine and I'm going to do more like that for one reason, it will get me doing more full tang knifes with wood I have.......


----------



## rembrandt

Dave Broughton

Just now · 


...
FINISHED THIS ONE TODAY AND THE OVAL IN THE CENTER WAS AN ARTISTIC SUPRISE.....
I was puting some dye on that oval and i noticed a landscape and brought it out......I like it and thats what I love about art....what you can create from imagies......


----------



## sunra

rembrandt said:


> Dave Broughton
> 
> Just now ·
> 
> 
> ...
> FINISHED THIS ONE TODAY AND THE OVAL IN THE CENTER WAS AN ARTISTIC SUPRISE.....
> I was puting some dye on that oval and i noticed a landscape and brought it out......I like it and thats what I love about art....what you can create from imagies......


Very nice Dave Your the 11 spot of Artist!

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

sunra said:


> Very nice Dave Your the 11 spot of Artist!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> LOL.....Dang, what happened to the photo? I'll try again.....


----------



## rembrandt

That photo is pitiful......I'll try again


----------



## rembrandt

That one is some better but the white edges around the groves are not there.....Must have been the sun this morning......


----------



## rembrandt

Finished these two today......the sheath is for a 12 year old girl in Cal. and the arm guard is one I've been working with for a few days......


----------



## Buxndiverdux

Got my stuff today! Very Nice! Thanks for everything. Turned out great.


----------



## DwayneR

rembrandt said:


> Finished these two today......the sheath is for a 12 year old girl in Cal. and the arm guard is one I've been working with for a few days......


There is only one problem with that arm guard. . .









Who would want to wear it????

The second it gets hit by a string, a work of art is ruined!

Dwayne


----------



## survivalistd

Yep I agree with Dwayne that a piece of artwork should be on the wall. Stunning!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## strugglesticks

Wow, that is some impressive work. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Buxndiverdux said:


> Got my stuff today! Very Nice! Thanks for everything. Turned out great.


thanks a lot for the comeback.....I hope you get many years of use out of them......

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

DwayneR said:


> There is only one problem with that arm guard. . .
> 
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who would want to wear it????
> 
> The second it gets hit by a string, a work of art is ruined!
> 
> Dwayne


Well, I hope its tougher than that.......LOL........I've got more to come and besides I came across quite a no. of shooters at the Howard Hill Classic who don't even wear an arm guard....Say they don't need one.......


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Yep I agree with Dwayne that a piece of artwork should be on the wall. Stunning!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Thanks but I can do better.......least, I think I can......that was simple and easy to do however.......


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this sheath today


----------



## kspseshooter

That looks excellent Dave!!! 
THANK YOU


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

kspseshooter said:


> That looks excellent Dave!!!
> THANK YOU
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think your gonna like it.....I will also include another sheath that is different but I think you will like it also.......


----------



## survivalistd

Great attention to detail. Beautuful work again..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Great attention to detail. Beautuful work again..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thanks....he sent me some really nice antlers for this knife and two sheaths and I know for a fact that its worth it.........


----------



## rembrandt

I've got to make a guitar strap for my son and then I'm gonna make a side quiver that will hold both field arrows and broadheads......I'm looking forward to getting one like that done....It will have the slot in the side also for removing arrows with ease........I'm also wanting to improve on my patterns.....I don't have a cookie cutter like most Saddle shops so a correct pattern is essential for me to speed up my turn out.........

Dave


----------



## Flying Dogg

Beautiful workmanship.


----------



## survivalistd

Great ideas Dave can't wait to see the finished products..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

Got my knife today!!! Excellent craftsmanship. 
Thanks again Dave


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwhubb

awesome


----------



## rembrandt

kspseshooter said:


> Got my knife today!!! Excellent craftsmanship.
> Thanks again Dave
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I like to hear......I try to turn out the best knifes and leather I can and I've got a lot to learn.....its a continual learning process.......


----------



## kspseshooter

You hit it out of the park with this one! 
Knife has an awesome feel, great balance. 
The thought and craftsmanship that when into both sheaths really compliment it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icemanls2

Those are amazing! Great work. Do your full length quivers have tubes in them?


----------



## rembrandt

icemanls2 said:


> Those are amazing! Great work. Do your full length quivers have tubes in them?



I do put the tubes in them if the buyer wants them but most of the sewn bottom ones do not have them......Its just up to the buyer.....


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this one today and I've got a similar one in the works that has a buck on it.........


----------



## icemanls2

rembrandt said:


> Finished this one today and I've got a similar one in the works that has a buck on it.........


How much for a full length quiver with tubes with a 5 letter name on it? My 10 year old son keeps asking to wear my leather target quiver and I’m thinking about getting him his own that will last him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shane2

Nice work.

shane


----------



## tm262

kspseshooter said:


> You hit it out of the park with this one!
> Knife has an awesome feel, great balance.
> The thought and craftsmanship that when into both sheaths really compliment it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That one is amazing!


----------



## rembrandt

Thanks Tony........I like that one also.....I'm looking forward to winter going south so I can get back to making knifes along with leather work.....This snow business has me corralled to inside.... where the warmth is........


----------



## rembrandt

Here are some photos of my Mountainman gear.......


----------



## rembrandt

Here is my patch knife and one I made from a BH.....I can make one similar to mine or a sheath for this one with the BH.....


----------



## Mackpappy

Loving it!


----------



## rembrandt

Mackpappy said:


> Loving it!


Where is Petaluma?


----------



## rembrandt

I've got an arm guard coming tomorrow that I hope you will like.....I've still got to put the hard ware on it but it is pretty neat..........I think you will like it.....

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

I'm kinda proud of this one..........My wife said I ought to go to Mexico, set up on a street corner and show paintings on velvet.........Might not be a bad idea.....LOL


----------



## coach_1

Man that’s awesome! I want one of those. 

What some people might like is a replica of one of their bucks they’ve taken. Not Sure if that’s doable. Just a thought.


----------



## survivalistd

Beauriful work Dave. Stay out of Mexico my friend!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

There is no chance for that......I'm not going to Mexico.......Thanks for the accolade.......


----------



## JamiePT

These are outstanding. Do you make the knives as well?


----------



## slalomnorth

impressive, thanks for sharing


----------



## rembrandt

JamiePT said:


> These are outstanding. Do you make the knives as well?


No....I don't have time to do that....Wish I did.....I have made a few from blanks and from files......but other than that nada......What I do is jewel the blades and make a good sheath for the knifes....I also teach a class on how to do what I do................Its fun and rewarding.......


----------



## rembrandt

Here is one of my students who made a winner...I love this knife and offered to buy it(even offered to let him pick any knife I have) but he wants to keep it.....I'm going to get a close up of this knife....It has a perfect heart on the end and the overall integrity of the design came out excellent......I will show it later up close......


----------



## rembrandt

this kid was born in 1999 (hard to believe how old I'm getting) and he is from Utah.....He will be with me another 6 weeks to 5 months and I can imagine the knives he will turn out......I love it when these kids get to work.....they come up with ideas that I would not consider and they teach me quite a lot too.....


----------



## rembrandt

Centershot....here is the grouping I got together for you.....One thing is missing and that's the ball pouch......I will hunt it down at the workshop and put it with these.....plus the half shipping........I included the cap holder that allows you to put the caps on with ease, an antler tip that has a line in it that shows you 70 grs. of black powder which was perfect for my black powder guns 45-70 included......I went to numerous Mountainman Rendezvous and they all wore a patch knife around their neck.....It is a small knife which is also Damascus.....If you get a chance to see.."Great Railroads of the Southwest" you will see me trying to take the gold out of a woman's mouth with my patch knife........she didn't have enough gold dust on her...all she had was green stuff......Anyway, I put another Damascus knife in this group for you........the possibles bag has two small pockets in it....on the sling is also a short starter which is absolutely necessary.......I hope you enjoy this grouping....... I posted this over in the "Antler wanted" thread I did I figured I needed to show it over here also for those who skipped the other thread.....I made all the leather work here and the larger knife.....I'm am glad Centershot will be able to use these items....I won the bullet pouch (not shown)at a blanket shoot and I am sad to say, 6 women out shot me and it will go with this group.......there was over 100 BP shooters at the Bridger Wy. Rendezvous and I came in 26th......Those gals can shoot those Kentucky Rifles.........


----------



## rembrandt

Here is the photo of the knifes and sheaths....only thing I didn't make is the little Damascus knife........I also incl. the bullet pouch.....


----------



## centershot

Rem, I am speechless. You have outdone yourself. That kit is absolutely beautiful and will be treasured. Please do not send me any money for shipping. You have gone well above and beyond the value of those antlers. Thank you very much.


----------



## rembrandt

It was a pleasure to do and I wish more people would venture into the leather world that is outside the agenda of archery alone....I've made chaps, leather vests and gun rigs for fast draw artist and cowboys.....its what I love to do and this is common stuff with me......that is to help others with their interest.....Sounds corny....so be it......but I hope you can enjoy this for a long while........I would like to know of your interest in BP and I hope it is more than just hunting with the smoke poles............


----------



## rembrandt

I will have it in the mail by Fri for sure, maybe tomorrow......I want to add another touch to the sling on the bag..........I will let you know when it is sent.......thanks for the antlers......Dave


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this sheath today and it will be part of a twosome going out tomorrow for antlers........The blade is a good Damascus blade......


----------



## rembrandt

How about one for the ladies.......This one will probably go at the Howard Hill Classic.........around the end of Feb.....


----------



## rembrandt

I'm working on a pocket quiver. Made a good pattern today and will show it in a few days......nothing out of the ordinary except it will have a sleeve for the scorecard and a pencil holder.....The main thing is.....it will have a "D" but no pocket.....and I will price it where it will be well worth it.....I will also offer a pocket that will go on your belt for almost nothing.....It will match the quiver......I hope to turn out a DZ or so for the HH Classic.....I have a boatload of knifes and arm guards and I'm OK in those two areas but quivers are rather thin at the moment......


----------



## rembrandt

Here is the Pocket Quiver I was talking about.....I hope to have about 10 more similar to this at the Howard Hill Classic......I will change up some things on this quiver like a knife where the pencil holder is and the dye.....I will keep the price down due to NO pocket on it but I will offer an ammo pouch ( I will show it tomorrow) for $10 more and it will be worth it......


----------



## rembrandt

Also finished this ladies arm guard too.......I need a few more like this to be satisfied with my inventory........


----------



## rembrandt

Actually, I need to put the clear coat on this one but I'm waiting to make sure it is dry......can't tolerate bleeding!


----------



## rembrandt

I forgot to point out that there is also a sleeve for the scorecard......If anyone has any ideas that would make this more useable please let me know......I've shot a bunch of 3D but I don't know everything, (Well almost) but if you listen to my wife she will tell you different......


----------



## rembrandt

I will have two items to show tomorrow......an armguard combo with a pocket quiver, I placed a photo of on the 1st page and a sheath & knife I jeweled. I could also have another sheath for a knife I've had for some time....I added some leather to the handle and improved the looks.....

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

I had to make an armguard that matched the quiver with the rebel flag on it.....Someone bought the armguard so I got busy and made another to match the quiver........Behind the FLAG was a STONEWALL!


----------



## PA prime

Incredible work!


----------



## rembrandt

I also finished this knife and sheath today......I love this knife and especially the blade which I jeweled......the sheath came out fine too.....


----------



## rembrandt

PA prime said:


> Incredible work!


I appreciate that.......I look forward everyday to hitting the workshop and see what I can get done.........


----------



## coyote30

rembrandt said:


> I had to make an armguard that matched the quiver with the rebel flag on it.....Someone bought the armguard so I got busy and made another to match the quiver........Behind the FLAG was a STONEWALL!


The arm guard matches perfectly. Excellent work! I wish i had half your talent for leather crafting. Those will be put to good use up here.


----------



## Bucky958

Very nice work!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Bucky958 said:


> Very nice work!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks and welcome to AT......I see you are relatively new to this forum so have fun and learn all you can......Lots of talent on these threads......


----------



## rembrandt

My agenda for today besides....Keeping watch over the students.....is.... I will be finishing an arm guard with a dragon on it and working on a new pocket quiver.......gonna finally use the arrowhead knife on it.......Photo or photos this evening.....


----------



## rembrandt

I had company come in today so all I got done was the Dragon arm guard........I did sew a soft backing (suede) on this one......


----------



## Wasatch-Vectrix

Gorgeous work!


----------



## rembrandt

Wasatch-Vectrix said:


> Gorgeous work!


I did finish two knife sheaths today......but I need to put the polish(Black Rock)BTW on them and I will post the photos in the AM......BTW, Wasatch, I appreciate your post.....

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

I finished these two yesterday.....If I had noticed that the sheath was gonna be blocky like the Native Americans and mountainmen used, I would have added some fringe. I think that would have made it more appealing......I like the blade on that knife, the hammered blade is neat.......


----------



## rembrandt

Here is the ammo pouch that will go with the pocket quiver.......This one is mine so the ammo pouch will be one like this......


----------



## rembrandt

They say...SOMEDAYS CHICKEN AND SOMEDAYS FEATHERS.......well, this one turned out Chicken......I like this one......referring to the sheath.....


----------



## DwayneR

rembrandt said:


> They say...SOMEDAYS CHICKEN AND SOMEDAYS FEATHERS.......well, this one turned out Chicken......I like this one......referring to the sheath.....


I want everything in that picture!


----------



## rembrandt

DwayneR said:


> I want everything in that picture!


LOL...the knife and sheath are available but the pistol I made from a kit back in the 60s. Gotta keep that one for one of my kids....I've shot it at various Rendezvous up in Wy and Texas but I couldn't hit the side of a barn if I was standing inside the barn.........


----------



## rembrandt

BTW......I hope to have a pocket quiver to show today......I think it will be something I haven't done before in the design pattern......


----------



## rembrandt

I'm thru with the pocket quiver but need to add a few touches and will post it tomorrow....I also made a knife from a blade to a finished (glued and shaped) but will do a bunch of sanding and polishing tomorrow also.....I hope to show it also.........


----------



## rembrandt

This is No 2 on a list of 10 I want take to the Howard Hill Classic later on this month


----------



## rembrandt

this pocket quiver above has a "D" loop, a sleeve for a scorecard and a pencil, plus it has a knife with a jeweled blade.......The next one coming will be about 5" longer and be a different color........the knife I'm working on is still being shaped and sanded so I will show it later and I have one coming that will be straight out of hell's kitchen and I will show it and I will use it to mostly draw attention to customers at my vendors tent.........

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

I have two projects going and its taking a little longer than I thought it would......But I will more than likely have them done tomorrow.......One is a new pocket quiver and the other is the knife right out of hades........It is definitely mean looking........


----------



## gfelty

You are a true artist. Very nice.


----------



## rembrandt

gfelty said:


> You are a true artist. Very nice.


I appreciate that and welcome to AT.......


----------



## rembrandt

Here is my Devil's knife........I don't want to delivery it for sure........


----------



## rembrandt

Try another shot at it......Dang thing don't want to be photo-ed......


----------



## rembrandt

You have to see this one up close to see the reality of it........I also finished the sheath today also......


----------



## rembrandt

Here is no. 2 pocket quiver in this style I'm doing now.....It has a pencil holder and a sleeve for the scorecard....It is still wet at the bottom where it is dark around the pencil holder......I will wait till in the A.M. to put the Black Rock on it.......I will get after no. 3 tomorrow cause I only have 9 days till the Tannehill Shoot......


----------



## rembrandt

BTW, it has a "D" loop on the side and it has two antler buttons for adornment.......All of mine will have "D" loops now and a pencil or knife holder....I plan on putting a knife on the one tomorrow......and maybe a middle separator......but it will be different in dyes but the same format....


----------



## rembrandt

Well, I'm waiting for the dye to dry on the sheath and the glue to dry so I can continue of the pocket quiver.....I'm also getting orders for arm guards and a pocket quiver so I am trying to catch up.........


----------



## rembrandt

Finally finished the Devils knife.....and sheath.......


----------



## irishhacker

Wow...that is beautiful 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

irishhacker said:


> Wow...that is beautiful
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks for that......

Now here are some armguards that a guy wants to look at.........


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this one today.....


----------



## rembrandt

Also finished this one........


----------



## rembrandt

I will have one, maybe two knifes and sheaths tomorrow evening........


----------



## rembrandt

I've shown my new style of pocket quivers......is there anything that I can do to improve on it? Should I make it longer and the arrow pocket longer? I need to know what would make it more appealing and more usuable
......

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this one today......I love this knife and the one coming up next....both just intrigued me when I saw them and I will be trying to lure the women folk with the Torquoise...........


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this one also.......


----------



## Michael Page

Nice work!


----------



## rembrandt

A fellow archer wants to see these two......


----------



## Goose_hunter

Hi do you have a web page to order your products?

Thx!


----------



## Goose_hunter

Don't know how practical it is, but are you able to make a back quiver for holding broadheads plus sheaths for long knife and axe?
Thx


----------



## Goose_hunter

Don't know how practical it is, but are you able to make a back quiver for holding broadheads plus sheaths for long knife and axe?
Thx


----------



## Bucbuster2

Impressive!


----------



## rembrandt

Goose_hunter said:


> Don't know how practical it is, but are you able to make a back quiver for holding broadheads plus sheaths for long knife and axe?
> Thx


I can make back quivers, in fact I've made a dz or so in the last 24 months.......they are time consuming jobs but are really neat when its done.......as for axes and long knifes.....I would have to have the axe of course and the same with the knife.....I make a lot of sheaths for long knifes but I have the knife to get the details right and fit it in the sheath when I can mold it to the leather........


----------



## rembrandt

Goose_hunter said:


> Hi do you have a web page to order your products?
> 
> Thx!


I have an Etsy store but nothing in it right now.......


----------



## rembrandt

In the morning I will post a photo of a pocket quiver I made for a guy in Malaysia....I will then go to the post office and see what the damage is for shipping.......I may have to run my PU on fumes for the rest of the month.........


----------



## rembrandt

This one I made for a guy in Malaysia......goes out this AM......


----------



## rembrandt

BTW....he is left handed so it needs to be viewed in that manner......


----------



## rembrandt

I will be gone for a few days, I'm headed for the Tannehill shoot thru the week-end so I will be absent here..........I'll be back on here Sun afternoon.......


----------



## rembrandt

I had to skip Sun as did most of the vendors.....Storms moved in and we all knew the worst was coming so we packed up and hit the road.....My wife and I drove back and forth each day instead of using my poptop camper. Fighting the traffic in Birmingham and the freeway home was tiring to say the least but we did it safely so we give thanks for that.....I don't think we will do that again.....There are several events coming up here in Bama and in Tenn.......We hope to make as many as we can.....the Classic in Tenn, we have reservations for that, thanks to a fellow vendor....course there is Briarfield and the Howard Hill Classic coming up too.....It will be a busy year and I hope I can stand up to the routine......You wouldn't think that is tiring but it is....believe me. it is.....I will show photos of the vendors as soon as I can.......Fri was OK but Sat. was great monetarily wise.............

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

I took a bunch of photos of others vendor tents but for some reason (probably the battery) the camera didn't......blast that flatterapt! But I did take a few of mine that did show up......


----------



## rembrandt

And a couple more....


----------



## rembrandt

that's me.....posted one twice.....anyway, there was a bunch of folks there Sat. and it was fun and I enjoyed the opportunity to visit with them.....what surprised me were the numbers from out of the state.....Ohio, Michigan, Iowa, Georgia, Miss. and Ill folks were there.......seems everybody was out of state.....but I was happy with the results.........


----------



## 1Longbow

Just beautiful work!


----------



## rembrandt

1Longbow said:


> Just beautiful work!


Thanks, I appreciate that.......


----------



## rembrandt

I just got back from the "Spring Fling" and the last two days, I've been busy mowing and yard work.....My son found a crotch rocket he wanted and a trailer to go along with it over near Atlanta so yesterday was a busy day doing for him.....We went in my PU and bought the mudercycle and the trailer and came back home.....He does love that darn bike....If it was me.....I'd get a Goldwing but that's not sporty enough for him....I hope to get back to the workshop today.....I've got a new pocket quiver to try and knifes galore to make.....


----------



## rembrandt

Well, today my son and I are going to Birmingham to Tandy leather and over to a bike store to get him a new helmet....so today is a lost cause except I will buy some things I need at Tandy......Next door is Hobby Lobby and that's where I get some leather supplies too....convenient and the 40% off is always attractive.....I'm eager to do a pocket quiver with some changes.....coming soon!

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

Today, I worked on a pattern for a new pocket quiver.....I have it ready now and it should help me turn out something new.....Its gonna take a day or two to get it done so I will, in my spare time, make some arm guards with perforations for this summer......and the upcoming give aways in Aug. thru Dec.....


----------



## rembrandt

I am gonna do a tutorial of a sort.....each day I will show the progress on a pocket quiver.....why not...........This is the plan cut out and ready to start on...the small piece will be the pocket....It will be stamped of course and I will post each step as I go......I also did the knife sheath today......What shows up white will be the front of the pocket.I did use the groover to locate the sewing and also to help with dyeing.I still have to make the lid for the pocket and ad décor to the belt loop.....stay tuned.....more tomorrow


----------



## rembrandt

Here is part 2 of the tutorial on the pocket quiver.....I had a class today and that halted my work on an armguard but I did get some thing done on the Quiver......tomorrow, I will do my best to get the front of the pocket to match the belt loop.....and I hope to get some more done with it.....I'm trying to do it a step at a time and it has to be done that way or you have to backtrack and I don't care or like to do that....


----------



## rembrandt

In the first photo, you can see that I used Mahogony to darken the background of the floral pattern.....this quiver will have a D loop and an arrow divider.....I think it will be a nice one......but you never know how one of these will turn out....but we will see......


----------



## rembrandt

first thing I did was glue the floral pattern onto the flap.I then, with a small brush darkened the background of the floral pattern.....Then I sewed it onto the flap. Then I put the button on because the last thing is sewing the flap down and you don't want to do that> sewing till you have all the décor done......Today, I will work on the pocket and that is the hardest part of any project......that's why leather crafters add at the least $25 to the ultimate cost.....


----------



## rembrandt

No tutorial tonight....I did make an armguard but on the pocket quiver I enlarged the pocket and it will be tomorrow before I can start the progress on it.....but I did finish the armguard and I will show it tomorrow evening.......


----------



## rembrandt

My tutorial PART 3......

The first thing I did today was chop off the pocket some....then I darkened the the background of the pocket and then redid the belt loop area with black to darken it......I then added the arrow separator and then added the "D" loop......I added the outer part of the pocket and will cut out the flap for the pocket tomorrow.....I'm contemplating putting a bottom on this one that will hold a few BHs and one can use the arrow separator for field points.....will decide that tomorrow.........


----------



## rembrandt

Yesterday and today I worked on an upcoming hot weather arm guard......I did this one while glue was drying and when I could take a break....


----------



## rembrandt

Try again....


----------



## rembrandt

I will have the pocket on tomorrow and I hope a lot more done.....today, I was taking care of my oldest son who wrecked his bike when an 18 wheeler turned right in front of him.......he left the road and ended up in a deep ditch......He has a sprained ankle, Sprained hand and headaches......

Dave


----------



## BBSKSOUTH

Have you ever covered a kwikee quiver with leather before? Thanks


----------



## rembrandt

BBSKSOUTH said:


> Have you ever covered a kwikee quiver with leather before? Thanks


I've been asked that a number of times but to tell you the truth.....I haven't.....If I come across one I will make a pattern and then I can turn out some.......sorry


----------



## BBSKSOUTH

Ill keep my eyes open. Thx


----------



## rembrandt

I've got the pocket on the quiver....I hope tomorrow I will have this quiver almost completed.....I'm also working on a Bracer that will house a knife.....Might have it done also........


----------



## rembrandt

I have the pocket quiver almost done.....Just a little touch up and its done.....I finished the armguard while waiting for dye and glue to dry......It appears the Peace Pipe is smoking.......I like that!


----------



## rembrandt

BTW...the knife on the armguard is totally out of the way unless you roll it around into the path of the string......


----------



## rembrandt

On my upcoming agenda is: knifes, knife sheaths, pocket quivers and custom orders.......Two Classics, here in Bama and Tenn plus the August thru Dec give aways are my main objectives.......Hope you keep looking in as these are posted and thanks for support!

Dave


----------



## Halt

Those look better than any you could buy! good job.


----------



## rembrandt

Halt said:


> Those look better than any you could buy! good job.


I appreciate that........I try to put a little more in it than those who do it with cookie cutters.......


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this Bowie today + the stand.......I have some good shoots coming up and I need to turn out about a dz new knifes and stands....I've been offering a pocket quiver when a knife is bought.....it worked well at the Spring Fling.....I don't have the sheath made yet but will in a day or two........


----------



## rembrandt

I'm working on knifes, sheaths and stands.....That slows down everything and dyeing leather is a pain cause you have to wait for one color to dry before applying another due to bleeding.......I would rather be hornswaggled than have to use the dye......It comes out great but the procedure is slow.......Hopefully, I will have some finished tomorrow........

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this sheath and knife today.......I do need to polish the sheath.....I will have another sheath tomorrow and I hope another knife.....


----------



## rembrandt

I hope to post better quality photos tomorrow.......Daylight helps.......


----------



## rembrandt

I did some work to finish these two and I like them better now.......I put in a darker back ground behind the Dragon and I gave the ying-yang a new varnish job......


----------



## rembrandt

rembrandt said:


> I did some work to finish these two and I like them better now.......I put in a darker back ground behind the Dragon and I gave the ying-yang a new varnish job......


Of all places, these two go to China.....I will mail them out this morning......


----------



## sunra

rembrandt said:


> Of all places, these two go to China.....I will mail them out this morning......


Now the Chinese will mass produce them LOL just joking.....

Nice work as usual

Sent from my Samsung Note using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

sunra said:


> Now the Chinese will mass produce them LOL just joking.....
> 
> Nice work as usual
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Note using Tapatalk


I've heard that there is NO greater compliment than someone copying your work....In the art world, there is a lot of that happening.....


----------



## sunra

rembrandt said:


> I've heard that there is NO greater compliment than someone copying your work....In the art world, there is a lot of that happening.....


Imitation is the greatest compliment[emoji4]

Sent from my Samsung Note using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

I've got several items to show but I will wait till tomorrow when the light is better.............


----------



## rembrandt

Finished the stand, knife and sheath yesterday.......I'm gonna turn out as many as I can before May and June roll around because of upcoming Classics in Tenn. and Tannehill.......


----------



## rembrandt

Did both these yesterday and the holes will be welcome with summer just around the bend.....


----------



## rembrandt

and finally finished this one....been working on it for a while and I've got to find a blade to fit it......8 and half inch blade.....


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this Peace Pipe today and its ready to go.....that is ready for Kanick-Kanick......I bought the head at a Pow-Wow last fall and I'm just now getting around to using it......Its more work than it looks like and it took me two days to get it done.......BTW, another word for the above is Buffalo dung..........


----------



## rembrandt

I'm not adverse to prostituting my self with my work.....these move fast in this state.........Alabama.....


----------



## rembrandt

I am thinking seriously about giving away a knife like this one in the first place spot this fall......I hope to have a bunch made by August and some I will discard if they have anything that doesn't live up to what I am totally satisfied with.......


----------



## rembrandt

BTW.....I did mean every month August-December......


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this one today......I had a class today so it limits my free time to work on my own knifes but I did get the sheath done and the knife polished....


----------



## rembrandt

This one will probably go to a lady.......its a fairly big knife so that will be one that will probably go on a mantle some place......


----------



## rembrandt

forgive my absence......this is spring time and I am working around the home painting fence and Arbors.....mowing the yard, pulling up weeds and Planting new roses and Azalias.........I love this time of the year and I will get back to work on leather etc because I have two big Archery Shoots coming up......Tenn Classic and the Howard Hill Classic so I have a ton of leather work to do especially with pocket quivers.....I'm giving them away when they buy a knife and it works........Here is the Arbor I just finished and today I had 6 students making knifes.....and billfolds and sheaths for knifes........


----------



## rembrandt

that right side looks crooked but it doesn't when you view it at another angle......


----------



## rembrandt

LOL...well, maybe it is.....I'll fix that tomorrow......as if I didn't have enough to do.......


----------



## rembrandt

I bought this building today and it will come next week and I will finally have a workshop right behind my home and that is upbeat for me.It was a used unit but it does have some pluses, there are work benches on each end that isn't finished....but I will cover them with 3/4" plywood and add formica on top and they will be ready to go.... One end already has the peg board....I will get insulation for it and line the walls with peg board....I'm excited and eager to get it done and start turning out knifes and leather work........I hope to get cedar posts for the front and a couple of wagon wheels introduced into the fence that croses the front......


----------



## rembrandt

It also has two loft areas.....That will be a plus also....I can put all my rolls of leather up there and just pull out what I want and I will write the oz weight on the board under the rolls and I can go straight to what I want.....Its gonna be a big help to have that space.......


----------



## jcline84

Nice Work!! I dont use an armguard or I would order one


----------



## TheChemist

Extremely impressive work!


----------



## rembrandt

TheChemist said:


> Extremely impressive work!


Thanks to both above.....I appreciate your posts and thoughts.....I will try to keep putting out some leather and knifes as the new building thing progresses......I will do the wiring myself and of course the insulation.....I got a call this afternoon that they will deliver the building in the AM and I am geared to get started on it.....I will go to Lowes and get the boxes and the wiring and get on that asap....then comes the insulation and then pegboard.I will then finish the work benches........last will be the porch which is a must for the tools that produce a lot of dust.....when all that is done, the move from my old workshop to this new one will be a pleasure......


----------



## rembrandt

I finished both work benches, went to Lowes and bought the electrical boxes and plugs.....also two exterior boxes for out door work.....tomorrow I will drill the holes and run the wire to the boxes....I have two arm guards to do also.....one, I hope to finish tomorrow......I'm trying to get everything done as quickly as possible.........


----------



## daymanSC

rembrandt said:


> I finished this one today......I had a class today so it limits my free time to work on my own knifes but I did get the sheath done and the knife polished....


I love this blade! That thing could do some work!


----------



## rembrandt

Its a bonus to have a smart wife........who asks me..."why are you doing that, do it this way and it will be a lot quicker" She is usually right! I had forgot just how tiring that work is but I have to get it done......just wish I was 30 years younger.......Our neighbor said Hope (my wife) is the smartest person she has ever met and this woman was a school teacher with a college degree......my degrees were in creativity, NOT using your brain and being sensible.......


----------



## rembrandt

daymanSC said:


> I love this blade! That thing could do some work!


I went back and looked for the one you were referring to and I found it.........


----------



## rembrandt

I was interrupted by my class showing up and didn't get to finish this one.......Can you determine what I have left to do?


----------



## rembrandt

I also made this stand.....tomorrow I will pick up some brass name plates and it gives the stand a neat professional look.....This one shines like new money and is a nice piece of furniture........


----------



## rembrandt

rembrandt said:


> I was interrupted by my class showing up and didn't get to finish this one.......Can you determine what I have left to do?


I failed to finish the sewing on the guitar.......I will do that tomorrow and also polish this one.....the guitar came out as I had planned and the wood work even better than I thought it would......


----------



## DwayneR

rembrandt said:


> I was interrupted by my class showing up and didn't get to finish this one.......Can you determine what I have left to do?


Forgot to stick it on your arm and play it?


----------



## kentsabrina

hi, is it possible to make a archery chest guard with leather, canvas n brass fitting?

I am searching for a more trad looking chest guard for my target use.

Cheers~


this is the only one I can find online....and sorry for saying....the design n craftsmanship is really bad.......


----------



## rembrandt

DwayneR said:


> Forgot to stick it on your arm and play it?


Maybe it will play a tune when a string slaps against it.......never can tell.....


----------



## rembrandt

kentsabrina said:


> hi, is it possible to make a archery chest guard with leather, canvas n brass fitting?
> 
> I am searching for a more trad looking chest guard for my target use.
> 
> Cheers~
> 
> 
> this is the only one I can find online....and sorry for saying....the design n craftsmanship is really bad.......


It can be done but and I have one, but the dang thing is made out of nylon I believe and the pain is still there when a string slaps your breast....Leather would be the answer but the negative is the cost.....you can buy one from Lancaster or 3Rivers a whole lot cheaper than I can make one....but if you want one that is stamped w/ décor etc. it might be worth it for you......Another route would be to buy one that fits you and I could make the main section and fasten it onto the one you bought....I thing it would be beneficial to you, work well and it would keep the price down a bunch.........


----------



## kentsabrina

rembrandt said:


> It can be done but and I have one, but the dang thing is made out of nylon I believe and the pain is still there when a string slaps your breast....Leather would be the answer but the negative is the cost.....you can buy one from Lancaster or 3Rivers a whole lot cheaper than I can make one....but if you want one that is stamped w/ décor etc. it might be worth it for you......Another route would be to buy one that fits you and I could make the main section and fasten it onto the one you bought....I thing it would be beneficial to you, work well and it would keep the price down a bunch.........


yes I want one with stamped leather and decor ~ strike face with Celtic style stamped basketwave mainly, plus a unique stamped decor to match the overall design....cord holes reinforced with brass inserts and with brass hardwares (*vintage gold/zinc color aluminum also work).

Sorry for not knowing how much should I pay for ur beautiful leather work, but I can say my budget is @ USD 200 (exclude shipping), if it can be done, we can discuss further in pm or here as u prefer.

Many thx.


----------



## Slinger85

Great work. Did you ever setup an etsy account?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Archery Talk forum


----------



## rembrandt

kentsabrina said:


> yes I want one with stamped leather and decor ~ strike face with Celtic style stamped basketwave mainly, plus a unique stamped decor to match the overall design....cord holes reinforced with brass inserts and with brass hardwares (*vintage gold/zinc color aluminum also work).
> 
> Sorry for not knowing how much should I pay for ur beautiful leather work, but I can say my budget is @ USD 200 (exclude shipping), if it can be done, we can discuss further in pm or here as u prefer.
> 
> Many thx.


I will PM you about this.....Its gonna take some corporation and understanding a tad more than what we have discussed here.....OK?


----------



## rembrandt

Slinger85 said:


> Great work. Did you ever setup an etsy account?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Archery Talk forum


I did set one up but I've been so busy that I failed to put anything in it......I hope to one day but right now I'm working everyday trying to catch up.....


----------



## rembrandt

I did get this one polished with Black Rock Leather n rich and it really brings out the color........I still have to do the sewing......been busy all day today with yard work and working on the new building.......


----------



## rembrandt

I made this upper guard for Lunger and I hope it helps him keep his winter clothes out of the way of the string......That should be better than rubber bands....and a lot easier to attach than several rubber bands.......


----------



## lunger 66

Can't wait to try it! Looks great! Mark


----------



## rembrandt

lunger 66 said:


> Can't wait to try it! Looks great! Mark


Its simple but if it works for you, that's all that matters......

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

I'm doing my best to get into my new workshop and its tough on me.......Like my Dad said..."I've never been this old before" LOL and he was doing things in his 90s that I can't do now in my 70s.....but I want out of the workshop I'm using now and into one right behind my home.....I will get more done here because I will work here into the night whereas in the other place I came home around 5pm.....I'm putting in underground wire and digging that trench is tiring for me....also, I've put all the boxes in, drilled holes for the wire and I'll be running wire next to help support the Insulation.....then I can finish the walls with pegboard and start on the porch.......got to do all that, I hope, by the end of the month.....Don't know if I will meet that goal but I'm gonna be doing my best to get it done.....


----------



## kentsabrina

Apart from age, watch out ur injuried shoulder, better not force it through intensive labour.


----------



## rembrandt

kentsabrina said:


> Apart from age, watch out ur injuried shoulder, better not force it through intensive labour.


I am unable to use the left arm like I want.....I was raising 3/4 waferboard yesterday and I couldn't get it quite high enough to slide onto the frame of my loft.......It became a battle of letting down and bouncing it off my head or straining a little more to get it home.....I gritted my teeth and pushed it on up and over but not without some pain in that shoulder.....It feels OK today so I hope I didn't do too much damage......


----------



## rembrandt

Please bare with me, I'm caught up with my new workshop and I will finish up the wiring in the morning and do as much as I can with the insulation with the time I have left....I'm also finishing up a pretty detail armguard tonight and hopefully I'll have it finished tomorrow and have a photo of it on here tomorrow night......

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

Well, I got up this AM, met with an electrician who told me he would be here next Tues. to do what work I didn't want to do myself......I then went to the Watts Farm to pick up a gal. of freshly picked strawberries, then to the local Stop & Rob and filled up my 5gal. can of pushaline for my riding and push mowers.......Came home and mowed my acre and half as best I could on the riding mower and then trimmed it with the push mower.....course it pulls itself but its still tough......mower is straight out of hell......I then went into the new workshop and finished the wiring......I then came in and had supper and went to my drawing table and finished the armguard I am working on......I hope to have photos on here tomorrow of that guard....It is an order.....custom work........I drank a can of Kick Start this morning and I could have mowed the 10 acres behind my house......those things are better than a cup of coffee by a long shot........


----------



## rembrandt

I did this one for a fellow archer and I know he is waiting to see it.......BTW, the light area in the longer pointers is GOLD.....it doesn't show up to be that way but it is and the other side of the pointer is blue......metallic blue.......


----------



## rembrandt

I refuse to varnish this one till I am positively sure it is DRY.....I want to add some lines within the compass but that also could endanger the detail so I can't mail it off till Mon. so I have some time left to think about it......


----------



## rembrandt

the varnish does make a difference and the color jumps out at ya.......I like it when that happens......


----------



## rembrandt

That arm guard was made out of OLD WORLD LEATHER and that leather really shines.....It is costly but puts a sheen on leather like none other I've used........


----------



## cbc0905

Beautiful work. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dstoltz

Fantastic work.


----------



## rembrandt

Today was a good day....My electrician showed up with two of his brothers and they wired it, also the building next to it, put two exterior plugs and two exterior lights on my new building, also put the air conditioner in....I finished the bottom part with insulation and I will go get the peg board in the morning.....I talked to one of the brothers who offered to add a roof to a porch I've got to build. I cannot take a chance of falling due to my right hip replacement....I've got 4 8"X8' cedar posts coming that will go across the front plus two wagon wheels.....I'm doing my best to get it done and move all my tools up here......I'm really excited to get this done and it will be where I can work into the night......


----------



## Twoglasseyes

rembrandt said:


> the varnish does make a difference and the color jumps out at ya.......I like it when that happens......


Well, looks like I have a new favorite arm guard. Geez that one is a beaut, Dave! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lunger 66

Wow!!!!


----------



## rembrandt

I am proud how that one came out.....I did get to a point where I thought about giving up on it but I kept at it and it came out super.....I'm working on another one that I'm using the same leather and it should be a good one if I keep at it.......


----------



## rembrandt

Twoglasseyes said:


> Well, looks like I have a new favorite arm guard. Geez that one is a beaut, Dave!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks...it did come out fine....I could have put more detail into it but I was concerned I would get a bleed and ruin the whole thing so I held off on it......


----------



## rembrandt

lunger 66 said:


> Wow!!!!


I am working on another armguard and when I finish that one, I'm gonna do my best to make you a more fancy upper guard.....so stay tuned in with me.......I am up to my neck with the building, yard work and orders......but I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## Twoglasseyes

rembrandt said:


> thanks...it did come out fine....I could have put more detail into it but I was concerned I would get a bleed and ruin the whole thing so I held off on it......


The simplicity is, perhaps, my favorite thing about it. Very clean. As an artist and musician I can relate to wanting to keep going until I’ve filled all the space. I consider it the most important and most difficult task of any artist to know when to lay down the brush. Fine job here, Dave. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lunger 66

Dave, you've already done plenty for me. I just like looking at your stuff! Mark


----------



## rembrandt

Twoglasseyes said:


> The simplicity is, perhaps, my favorite thing about it. Very clean. As an artist and musician I can relate to wanting to keep going until I’ve filled all the space. I consider it the most important and most difficult task of any artist to know when to lay down the brush. Fine job here, Dave.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your right on that and another fear that Artist have is a blank canvas......Its hard to put that first brush stroke on and its also hard to say NOW is the time to end it.....

What bothers me is I have only one life to give to my art......


----------



## Twoglasseyes

rembrandt said:


> Your right on that and another fear that Artist have is a blank canvas......Its hard to put that first brush stroke on and its also hard to say NOW is the time to end it.....
> 
> What bothers me is I have only one life to give to my art......


Amen to that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

lunger 66 said:


> Dave, you've already done plenty for me. I just like looking at your stuff! Mark


Naugh.....I love doing something new and an upper armguard is a challenge I like.....so forgive me if I insist on making another for you....actually, I'm using you as a guinea pig.......lol


----------



## rembrandt

I will finish the pegboard tomorrow and that will start the evacuation of the old workshop to the new one.....I have a guy coming to put a roof on my porch which I have to build first but the inside will start to grow with my tools etc.....I also have just about finished an armguard and it will be on this thread tomorrow.......

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

I finally finished this one.....I found this idea somewhere, using the ribbon over the top of the skull and it works, especially with the color. Again, this is the OLD WORLD LEATHER, that gives you that finished sheen and I'm gonna buy more of it.....Its not cheap but well worth the finished results I like....


----------



## rembrandt

I'm beginning to feel what my father said multiple times after he turned 90......"I'm tired and I guess its because I've never been this old before".....I have been working my hinny off trying to get out of one workshop into another and I can feel the aches and pains......only good thing is I don't have any problem going to sleep.......I am sooooo looking forward to having my workshop right out my back door and I need it done asap cause I have two shoots coming up and I need to get them behind me and get prepared for August and the give-aways......Look forward to that also........thanks for your patience 

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

today was the start of "moving in"....I have a lot of stuff in my workshop and its not an easy chore but one that brings a smile to my face....I want to get this done and get back to work.....I miss working with leather and teaching these young folks how to make their own knifes......It is all wired, insulation put up, pegboard is all up and looking good and the air conditioner in the window .....Today I was hanging up my supplies and it felt good to be right behind my home where my dogs can visit me as I work.....Tues, I will have the cedar posts which I will take all the bark off and polish it like I did in Texas....That will be the 4 main posts for the front porch and when I get that done, with the wagon wheels etc, I will really have a smile on my face......Thanks to all you good folks for giving me the urge to produce more and be creative.....Thanks to you all...

Dave


----------



## davidflorida

Rembrandt revived my quiver today , thank you . I really like the deer antler accents . And yes I am blown away with the knife you sent with it , more than any thing I expected . Thank you very much Dave I really appreciate how nice your work is . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

davidflorida said:


> Rembrandt revived my quiver today , thank you . I really like the deer antler accents . And yes I am blown away with the knife you sent with it , more than any thing I expected . Thank you very much Dave I really appreciate how nice your work is .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks, I appreciate it.....That was one of the best quivers I've made and the knife was, I hope, to your liking......

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

Today, I taught two Missionaries how to make knifes and they had a ball and both turned out very acceptable knifes.....I was pleased with their first efforts......The fellow I am buying cedar posts from came by with 4 of them and the base was a ft. wide and he was willing to bring me some a little smaller......I like them about 6 inches to 8 inches across....I am really anxious to get the porch on cause that's where the grinding and sanding happens.......its also the table that I use a lot for cutting leather.....When I get that accomplished I will move the knife making up here to my home and I'll be a happy camper.......


----------



## rembrandt

that's the size Cedar posts I'm wanting and I am making a stab at it......8" at the bottom and 6" in the middle.....a 12" bottom was a little too big for me to handle......BTW, I was on my way to rob the Texas State Railroad depot......and robbing the folks riding on that train.....a lot of people only wanted to ride the train if the Cowboys were there......I think we did a good job...............


----------



## rembrandt

You might ask.....what are you doing with a badge on if your a train robber and that's a good question.....That badge has two bullet holes thru it and when people asked me that on the train, I told them that I shot down two Marshalls and I was proud to wear it for what I had done was a pleasure...I didn't like the star packers nor the sky pilots..........LOL.....good old days......


----------



## rembrandt

I've got 3 of the Cedar posts cleaned of bark and tomorrow I will have the 4th done and hopefully I will have them up and braced for the flooring.....I bought two WAGON WHEELS today and they will be incorporated into the fence across the front.....Similar to the one down the hill.....I will be one happy camper to get this done and have it where I can get back to turning out some leather work and knifes.......I just hope I survive the labor......It is hard work but I love it........I will take some photos tomorrow of where my efforts are at this point......

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

The inside where I do leather work is beginning to look fine but outside is another tale......I cleaned these Cedar posts fairly well and I have done this before but I was much younger......and these logs are larger......


----------



## rembrandt

When I get these poles across the front, I will then Spar varnish them.....It will make them shine and look great for months.....I'm looking forward to that event.........


----------



## rembrandt

The fellow that brought me 4 fine Cedar posts said all he wanted for those posts was a knife I make, so I got busy and made this one for him......I'm working on the sheath as we speak.....


----------



## rembrandt

I'm almost done with the sheath and I hope to finish it tomorrow.....I'm working on the floor of the porch now and I have some high ground to deal with.....nothing worth while is easy but its soooo nice to be right behind my home and so easy to go to and fro......I will have all the knife making machinery up here regardless if I'm thru with the deck or not by the end of the month......I can always throw a tarp over the grinder and sanders till I get the roof done.....I can still do leather work but the knife making is still down the hill....... 


Life is too short to live without a Sharps Quigley


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this one today and I used a new stamp I just ordered from Tandy Leather and It is the design in the middle......I love the color and design on this guard......Why must we always have browns and dark colors? This is a new age and heck someone might have a green riser etc and like this one.....Anyway, I enjoyed making this one.....I came from a very abstract school and I learned to enjoy doing abstracts, in fact, I won a few Best of Shows with abstract paintings........


----------



## rembrandt

I did finish the sheath and due to company from Texas I forgot to photo it......I took it the Watts Farm and left it with a lady there that loved it a lot....She offered me more money but I refused that but when she offered me two gallon buckets of strawberries, I couldn't refuse that.....Love the strawberries at breakfast time.....


----------



## rembrandt

rembrandt said:


> The fellow that brought me 4 fine Cedar posts said all he wanted for those posts was a knife I make, so I got busy and made this one for him......I'm working on the sheath as we speak.....


I was looking back and saw that I didn't show the knife I made for Mr. Watts.....so, I will show it now....I worked most of the day and I made two more......I had relatives here over the week-end and they bought 3 of my knifes and I gave them a couple more so I need to replenish my supply........


----------



## rembrandt

finished this one yesterday and improved the sheath.........was also able to finish this smaller knife as the other one was in the vise waiting for the epoxy to dry.


----------



## cwegga

rembrandt said:


> I finished this one today and I used a new stamp I just ordered from Tandy Leather and It is the design in the middle......I love the color and design on this guard......Why must we always have browns and dark colors? This is a new age and heck someone might have a green riser etc and like this one.....Anyway, I enjoyed making this one.....I came from a very abstract school and I learned to enjoy doing abstracts, in fact, I won a few Best of Shows with abstract paintings........


Ooooh, I like that pattern.


----------



## rembrandt

cwegga said:


> Ooooh, I like that pattern.


Every time Tandy Leather puts the more expensive stamps on sale I jump on them......this is one of those and I bought 5 more of them with interesting designs.........the photo above does not do it justice........


----------



## rembrandt

I finished half the floor today on the porch of my new workshop....when I get it finished tomorrow and a ledger board atop the cedar poles, I will take a photo of it and I will start on the fence that goes around the porch with the wagon wheels......That is the fun part and I will be glad to get that done.....My son is helping me now and with his help, it speeds up the work a bunch.....I'm having a carpenter put up the rafters and metal roofing......No way I will get up on a ladder after my 06 hip replacement.....


----------



## Aimsmall15

Great work


----------



## rembrandt

Aimsmall15 said:


> Great work


Thanks......I have been really slowed down with the work on my new work shop.....I will be glad when the new building is done and I can get back to work doing what I really enjoy and that's making knifes and doing leather work......


----------



## rembrandt

I finished the flooring and the ramp to the storage building.....I'm gonna empty that building out and put some of my stuff into that building....It will be a relief for me and my students to be able to walk around and not stumble over antlers......and piles of my scrap leather.....

also, my four Cedar poles are up and my wagon wheels are in place......I'm getting there but its a slow job for me.....


----------



## rembrandt

I made this sheath for a friend of the guy who delivered my cedar posts......He wanted the exact same knife and sheath so all I had to do was make the sheath and the stand.......I had 8 of these blades and I'm down to one now.....


----------



## chief71

rembrandt said:


> I made this sheath for a friend of the guy who delivered my cedar posts......He wanted the exact same knife and sheath so all I had to do was make the sheath and the stand.......I had 8 of these blades and I'm down to one now.....


nice!


----------



## rembrandt

One of my students from Hawaii made this knife for me. Only thing is, not that exact one, it was larger than this one by a little bit....I found this blade and even tho it was a tad smaller, I bought it, made this sheath which I call the LAVA KNIFE and I imagine he will understand that title quite well....


----------



## rembrandt

I overlooked varnishing the sheath due to getting it done as fast as possible.....Alberto is heading our way and its totally black in the south......I will post a photo of it varnished as soon as possible......it will be a vast improvement in the color dept......


----------



## rembrandt

Here it is varnished.....


----------



## rembrandt

finished this one today and the photos are......not all that great but we are having dark clouds going over and the light isn't what it should be.....


----------



## rembrandt

LOL.....I've got to learn to study my subject matter a little more before I photo it.....That appeared to be a hair on the upper part of the guard and I went to check it out and sure nough...it is......here is another


----------



## rembrandt

LOL....Back to the drawing board........


----------



## rembrandt

This one appears to be better.....sorry for the amateur photographer......Dang......there is only two months before the Give-a-ways.....I got to get busy......this new workshop thing is an Albatross around my neck......I do hope to have another arm guard to show tomorrow evening.......I have 4 orders to fill and a class to teach....plus I'm bringing up a load from the old shop each day but the end result will be worth the effort......I love it right behind my house......


----------



## woof156

As many others have already posted beautiful and detailed work. Must feel great to produce great functional artwork... well done and keep up the great work.


----------



## thare1774

I’ve been away for a couple years, I remember when you started this thread! Glad to see you’re still making art bud, great work


----------



## rembrandt

thare1774 said:


> I’ve been away for a couple years, I remember when you started this thread! Glad to see you’re still making art bud, great work


Thanks to you and Woof.....I appreciate it and I hope the Lord lets me do this for a few more years......There is a saying by Hemmingway, I believe it was him.......Find your craft and then give it to others.........something like that and I believe whole heartedly in that.......


----------



## rembrandt

This is the right quote:

"The meaning of life is to find your GIFT....the purpose of life is to give it away"
Pablo Picasso

BTW.....I will post a photo in a few minutes of another arm guard I finished today.......


----------



## rembrandt

This is another Native American subject matter and I love it on Old English Leather.......


----------



## Northofhwy8

Very nice


----------



## woof156

rembrandt said:


> This is another Native American subject matter and I love it on Old English Leather.......


Again this is just awesome-- how long does it take you to produce something like this? In earlier post you mentioned putting suede on the inside of the arm band -- good idea as some leather tanning process can irritate a sweaty arm. But again what fine work and intricate staining-- well done again...


----------



## rembrandt

woof156 said:


> Again this is just awesome-- how long does it take you to produce something like this? In earlier post you mentioned putting suede on the inside of the arm band -- good idea as some leather tanning process can irritate a sweaty arm. But again what fine work and intricate staining-- well done again...


It depends on how much time I have to work at it of course.....Distractions are inevitable and I have to work around them......But, having said that, I can start and finish one in two days time......I do like the suede on the back however.....makes it really confortable.....


----------



## jproctr95

Awesome looking work!


----------



## rembrandt

Thanks jproctr95.........

I've got 3 sheaths to make tomorrow for railroad spike knifes and I'm working on another armguard.......I've also got a yard to mow, roses to tend to and weeding to do......all this with poison oak rash up my arms and on one knee......went to the Dr. yesterday and got a steroid shot and some kind of grease to put over the bumps.......also steroid.......always something to battle......


----------



## rembrandt

I am really involved in roofing my new porch on my workshop and it has pretty much put a halt on my leather work but, having said that, I am opening up a store over in Facebook and I will let you good people know the name and how to get there......I appreciate your patience and I'm looking forward to working with leather and making some knifes.....I've got to get busy and get this done and get on the "give aways" coming in Aug.....

rembrandt


----------



## woof156

rembrandt said:


> Thanks jproctr95.........
> 
> ......all this with poison oak rash up my arms and on one knee......went to the Dr. yesterday and got a steroid shot and some kind of grease to put over the bumps.......also steroid.......always something to battle......


Rem

Had a friend with an awesome (meaning bad and ugly) poison ivy rash a couple of years ago and he said that taking a really hot shower felt fantastic. Doesn't get rid of the problem but makes it feel better for awhile. If any of the blister pop don't let the stuff get on unexposed tissue-- it is a gift that keeps on giving.... Good luck


----------



## rembrandt

woof156 said:


> Rem
> 
> Had a friend with an awesome (meaning bad and ugly) poison ivy rash a couple of years ago and he said that taking a really hot shower felt fantastic. Doesn't get rid of the problem but makes it feel better for awhile. If any of the blister pop don't let the stuff get on unexposed tissue-- it is a gift that keeps on giving.... Good luck


My Dr. told me to take a luke warm shower because the heat of a hot shower would bring the poison to the surface.....I think the steroid shot and the steroid salve I put on twice a day is doing its job.....I'm a lot better.....now If I can just stay away from that weed.......


----------



## Visiba

Very nice!


----------



## rembrandt

The title to my store is "Dave's knife and leather store".....It will be open for business soon and I'll let you know when it is completed....I will continue to post photos on here of my work......

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

I've got the rafters up and half the 1X4s across to tie the metal roof to....I will finish that tomorrow and I hope the metal roof screwed down and I will try to get this shop supplied and all the tools up here to the new shop from the old.....Boy, am I looking forward to that....I'm behind on several orders and of course my knife making is held up till I get all the right tools up here......My class is held up now also and I'm so tired I have little desire to attempt doing leather or knife making.........If it wasn't for my son helping me and my wife, I'd probably be two more months getting it all done.....

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

Today we started to put the metal roofing on.......It won't be long now......thank goodness....I have got to get busy on the leather and right now my interest is in getting this workshop done.........Nothing is easy and I have forgotten how much work it is but I'm finding out......My son is a big help and I do appreciate his help......even tho he whipped me like a brat stepchild in golf for yrs.......He is recovering from a motorcycle accident.....and I kinda hate putting him on that ladder but I can not do the things I use to do and his help is well appreciated.....

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

BTW...I will post photos when I get this done.....


----------



## rembrandt

Finally got the roof on but I have to make it water proof and it will be done....Its been a lot of work but it will be worth it soon.......I will do my best to post photos tomorrow....I apologize for the delay in my leather and knifes but this had to be done.....I've been wanting this for a couple of years and now its coming around........


----------



## rembrandt

Here is the workshop almost done.....I've got to comes down from the upper eave and make the lower roof water proof.....then I have to get my work tables up here and one built before knife making can happen.....Leather work is ready however.....


----------



## rembrandt

My wife went to my store and changed it up due to 5 other Daves Leather work so now my title is Rembrandt leather and knife. You have to go to Facebook and type in that title and my store will come up......I will be adding a lot more items so I would appreciate your visit and approval.....I will have more items starting tomorrow and the prices will be on them and of course I will continue to do a lot of custom work at little to no extra cost...…..


----------



## rembrandt

If you meander over to my store now "Dave's Knife and Leather Store with the photo of Festus as my avatar.....click on one of the photos of my gallery and all 22 items will be available......you can contact me there for prices.....thanks a million for your interest...….

Dave
BTW....my wife is changing the title to Rembrandt knife and leather so use it down the road if you can't find me over there.....


----------



## PGarland

Checked out the new Facebook page - have to say the Turtle arm guard is my favorite - really nice handiwork!


----------



## rembrandt

PGarland said:


> Checked out the new Facebook page - have to say the Turtle arm guard is my favorite - really nice handiwork!


thanks for your visit.....I still have some work to do and prices to add with the photos but overall its coming around...…..Kinda like my new workshop......lot of work to do....


----------



## rembrandt

If you have trouble finding my list of 22 photos just click on one of the photos below the top 4 shown and the list is there....If you have trouble let me know and I'll do my best to get my wife to correct the problem...…..


----------



## rembrandt

I've added 5 photos of arm guards to my store....They are not anything that you haven't already seen but I overlooked them and posted them for the public to see.....Thanks


----------



## rembrandt

I will hopefully post a photo tomorrow of an armguard and Wed. a photo of a dagger sheath.....I hope to have the knife done also......It's a special order so I'm hoping it will come out OK......so I will have something to show soon and I've got to get busy on some pocket quivers.....at least 5 have to be done before the Give Aways…….Looking forward to that...….


----------



## rembrandt

Well, I cleaned out the old workshop, swept, got rid of the dust and things I needed to get rid of and brought what was left to the new workshop......I took time to finish this arm guard. ……... Hopefully I will have a dagger knife and a sheath for it......and maybe a stand...….tomorrow...….


----------



## rembrandt

Well, a friend dropped in today and we had a good time chatting and I didn't get the knife made but no harm, I'll try to get it done tomorrow.....I did get two of the RR spike sheaths made and I will polish them tomorrow......I hope to have the 3rd sheath made for the spikes and maybe the knife and sheath finished......It sure is nice being retired.....life is good.....enjoy it while we can......


----------



## rembrandt

I finished these 3 today and they are Mr. Watts at Watts farm...…….He wanted 3 done, rather simple for his RR Spike knifes......I will give him these 3 tomorrow and I hope to have the Dagger and sheath ready sometime tomorrow also.....


----------



## rembrandt

I finished the sheath for the Dagger knife....I hope to show the knife tomorrow....I will pick blueberries at the Craft Farm in the early morn, come home and get after the knife.....after that and I hope the dagger is finished and I can hop on the riding lawnmower and mow my yard....full day ahead.....


----------



## rembrandt

Here is a photo of the knife, sheath and I hope tomorrow put the stand on here also.....


----------



## rembrandt

The owner of Watts Farm and the guy who brought me the cedar poles for my workshop bought the knife above and today he took it to work with him to show the guys he works with.....I have two new orders to fill also and my workshop is only half way in order......but I am so pleased to have it so close.....I believe it will let me accomplish more and work longer...…..It was that way in Palestine, Tx and now I hope it will allow me to produce more here in Bama...….


----------



## rembrandt

BTW....I did make a neat stand for that knife but I overlooked taking a photo.....sorry about that...….


----------



## J.Cumbo

Very nice work


----------



## rembrandt

J.Cumbo said:


> Very nice work


Welcome to Archery Talk......There are numerous folks on here that can help you on just about any problem or question you might have......


----------



## blake_estep

Very Impressive


----------



## rembrandt

blake_estep said:


> Very Impressive


I see you are from Texas as am I.....I was born in Palestine and went to school there and Sam Houston......Played baseball for the Bearkats and got my BS and Commercial Art degrees there......What part of Texas are you from? I have a Texas Longhorn arm guard you might appreciate?


----------



## blake_estep

I am from Odessa, Texas.....Born and Raised here about to graduate from the University of Texas of the Permian Basin.......You have a picture of the armgaurd?


----------



## rembrandt

Here is a photo of the Longhorn guard.....


----------



## rembrandt

I've got two projects going and sometimes I get a break and thats when I make an arm guard or a pocket quiver......Today, I made two arm guards out of 3 to 4oz leather and some gator skin......I'm thinking of adding some eyelets to let some air in but that will have to happen tomorrow......


----------



## rembrandt

A nice lady saw these over on FB and both are sold...….


----------



## rembrandt

finished this one yesterday......since the other two are gone, I decided to make another....


----------



## rembrandt

BTW....I have two knifes that I made today and If they are ready for polishing.....I'll show them both tomorrow.....I'm still working on two orders I have and I've had to order from Tandy Leather for one of them and the other one demands quite a lot of detail.....


----------



## rembrandt

Well, I've been so busy I haven't had time to photo what I have done......I've got two knifes finished and two new arm guards done.....I'm doing my best to get as much as I can before August hits...….I'm still working on two orders and during breaks I do other leather and knife making items......It keeps me going all day long and into the night......I will post photos tomorrow of the items I mentioned above and also a sheath for one of the two bone handle knifes I just finished...….


----------



## Akcrapo

Beautiful pieces of artwork!


----------



## rembrandt

This knife came out fine and I love the way it feels in your hand....I'm hoping to have the sheath finished for it tomorrow...….


----------



## rembrandt

Here are 2 new armguards I finished yesterday....I do like the dark one......looks like lightning....


----------



## Cd193

Great work....Great detail


----------



## rembrandt

Thanks to those comments above......here is the sheath I finished today......


----------



## woof156

OK what is wrong with my computer or this site, I can't see any of the thumbnail images of your fine work??


----------



## rembrandt

woof156 said:


> OK what is wrong with my computer or this site, I can't see any of the thumbnail images of your fine work??


I think the problem lies in your direction......I can see everything quite clear from my puter…...and nothing is thumbnail.....the photos are full size.....I do appreciate the accolade however and I hope you get it worked out asap...….I appreciate good people like you.....

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

BTW, next month is the start of the "Give- A -ways" so all the new comers be sure and post on my thread each month to get a chance to win...….I love doing it from Aug. thru Dec...…..


----------



## woof156

*problems with thumbnail pictures*

Hi Dave- it could be me but I can see photos on other poster's sites here on AT, I have a PC and yes if I am the only one having this problem then it must be at my end but damned if I can figure it out..... everything is up to date...


just solved the problem for those who may be experiencing the same problem and apparently I am not alone-- go to the bottom of the page and click "full site" everything goes back to the good ol days.-- Nice work Dave....


----------



## rembrandt

woof156 said:


> Hi Dave- it could be me but I can see photos on other poster's sites here on AT, I have a PC and yes if I am the only one having this problem then it must be at my end but damned if I can figure it out..... everything is up to date...
> 
> 
> just solved the problem for those who may be experiencing the same problem and apparently I am not alone-- go to the bottom of the page and click "full site" everything goes back to the good ol days.-- Nice work Dave....


Good to hear you got it solved.....I too get flustered sometimes over these dang unpredictable PCs...…...I still haven't found the right camera.....I don't know why everything doesn't fit my way of life...LOL.....but I guess I'm not as important as I thought I was.....My wife re-assures me of that each day......You do know why men die before their wives do you not?...….because the WANT TO...…..

Dave


----------



## zaq

Computers don't mix well with trad gear


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this one today and I need for the fellow who ordered it to contact me......


----------



## coyote30

That is a sweet arm guard. I sent you a pm.


----------



## rembrandt

coyote30 said:


> That is a sweet arm guard. I sent you a pm.


Thanks......it was a little work but I enjoyed doing the Albino Buffs.....took me several days to do it but the end result is what counts......


----------



## coyote30

I would say you did a fine job! The landscape is really cool. I can just picture a native on horse back with his bow drawn in that scene, even though the white buffalo is sacred. My step dad will really like it.


----------



## rembrandt

coyote30 said:


> I would say you did a fine job! The landscape is really cool. I can just picture a native on horse back with his bow drawn in that scene, even though the white buffalo is sacred. My step dad will really like it.


Most of my art is Native American.....I love it and the theme of my one man shows is about the Lords of the Plains...…"Dancing with Wolves" was eye candy for me.....Costner was in the scene where they were shooting the shaggys and he fell off his horse and the cast and crew went ape over it.....He could have been trampled...….


----------



## rembrandt

This is a Buffalo skull that I did some detail work on......


----------



## coyote30

rembrandt said:


> Most of my art is Native American.....I love it and the theme of my one man shows is about the Lords of the Plains...…"Dancing with Wolves" was eye candy for me.....Costner was in the scene where they were shooting the shaggys and he fell off his horse and the cast and crew went ape over it.....He could have been trampled...….


I have always found native american art intriguing. One of the best movies ever imo, definitely do not want to be on the ground in front of a herd.

That buffalo skull is awesome and the deer hoof knife. Don't see something like that every day!


----------



## rembrandt

coyote30 said:


> I have always found native american art intriguing. One of the best movies ever imo, definitely do not want to be on the ground in front of a herd.
> 
> That buffalo skull is awesome and the deer hoof knife. Don't see something like that every day!


One of my favorite sayings is...."you won't find anything like this at Wally World".....I think Dances won 7 Academy Awards......nominated for 9 I believe.....


----------



## rembrandt

I finished two arm guards today.....With the "GIVE AWAYS" RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER I'm doing my best to turn out as many as I can to pick from......Pocket quivers are on the way also......I hope to have two knifes to show tomorrow with at least one sheath and maybe two more arm guards......


----------



## rembrandt

BTW.....if you do happen to go to my store over on FB, I am now offering to AT members 15% off on knifes and 10% off on all my leather work......thanks a bunch......I need to move some along cause Tandy Leather is calling......I think they are about to go broke because I haven't been there in over a month.....Also, BTW.....the GIVE AWAYS START IN 12 DAYS...……..


----------



## coyote30

Those both look really cool. Is that gator skin on the left one?


----------



## rembrandt

coyote30 said:


> Those both look really cool. Is that gator skin on the left one?


That it is.....the one above is also gator and I finished one today that might also be gator.....or snake skin.....I can't tell...….My wife gets these in Canton, Tx twice a year and I have to guess what they are...….


----------



## rembrandt

I finished these two armguards today...…….


----------



## rembrandt

Finished two bone handle knifes and I'm almost finished with the sheath for one......I will dye the first sheath and make another tomorrow for the other knife and that will be it till I get an order done for a fellow archer...…..


----------



## rembrandt

BTW, before I start the tutorial, here is the finished sheath for the bone handled knife I made......I wanted to have a Native American look to it and I think it does in a way...….I can see a mountainman wearing that...…..


----------



## rembrandt

OK, here we go on HOW TO MAKE YOUR OWN SIDE QUIVER...….now I don't know everything about leather work and I've pretty much taught myself and I will accept any pros knowledge on how I can improve or short cut some of my work...….Here are the two cut outs that I start with many times....they are basic and can be altered which I will show later that I did...….


----------



## rembrandt

I use what is called a groover to get a nice cut line around the edges of the leather.....they are adjustable but I keep 5 or so of them so I won't have to take the time to change the distance......anyway here is one that I used on the upper part of the quiver.....


----------



## rembrandt

I placed an antler button in the low part of the belt loop and used a template to get the arch around the antler button.....I needed that to designate where my pattern would go......


----------



## rembrandt

Once I had the outline of where my pattern would go, I measured to the half way mark, top and bottom and marked where I would come down straight with the pattern...….you can use a pencil or a dowel etc to make that line......its important that you make that first line right....


----------



## rembrandt

Now, I want to put the design on the flap....I normally use a spray bottle to wet the leather but in the case I couldn't do it cause I inked in the line around some of the area I wanted stamp so I used a brush to wet the leather.....ink will bleed and it makes it tough to get around it...so, after I wet it down with the water, I picked out the stamping tool I wanted to use.....it will play quite a roll on the body of the quiver coming up…...


----------



## rembrandt

In the photo above, I stamped down that middle line and its imperative that it be straight......then it was easy to go down on each side and fill in the area.....I usually use another tool then to cover around the outside......I think it improves the overall appearance...….


----------



## rembrandt

Now, I could go ahead and put the antler button on...It is for décor only and does not go thru the back side or both pieces of leather....it looks better if the leather lacing comes out from under the button which is what I did here with turquoise lacing......


----------



## rembrandt

I have three of those stamp holders on my work bench and they are full.....they aren't all that cheap so it takes awhile to accumulate all those.....


----------



## rembrandt

There are multiple ways you can obtain the holes for sewing......Leather can be tough to penetrate but back in the 90s when I found out about the dremmel tool it made it soooo easy to do that all my hole makers that are in the photo are abandoned.....I haven't used one of them since....The big needle that I use goes thru leather like butter and even 3 layers is no problem.....I will explain more about this as we go along with this quiver...…..BTW, you can get the needle at Tandy Leather or Hobby Lobby...…..


----------



## rembrandt

Tomorrow, I will start on the quiver and I will show you how easy it is to make your own.....It takes a few tools but not so many that you can't afford a beginner effort with something that will last you a life time and something you can be proud of.....I will add a pocket on the quiver and several items to dress it up for the lady this is going to......so tomorrow...……..


----------



## rembrandt

Day 2...….it being Sunday I didn't get a lot done but I will show what I did do...…...I removed a part of the belt loop section of the Quiver and I'm not thru with it....I have plans to do more with it...…..


----------



## rembrandt

I also flattened the top and bottom of the main part of the Quiver and later on it will make sense why...…..I added some soft leather to the top where the arrows come in contact with the rim of the Quiver and the bottom I made flat also to show you folks what I learned that made it so much easier to put a bottom on a quiver.....I wasn't going to make any quivers at all until I was told by a leather maker at the Howard Hill Classic how to do it ....so...that will come later when I fold this quiver together......


----------



## rembrandt

On the bottom, I cut out two strips of 7 and 8oz leather and glued them together....after a while, after I worked on some Hummingbird feeders, I put them near the bottom and sewed them on.....Notice, I left some hang out on each end.....that will be a part that will help when I fold the leather together...….I used clamps on the top leather as I did with the bottom and then my trusty anvil and bird weight to glue them onto the quiver.....both are heavy and do the job.....


----------



## rembrandt

I stamped the pocket with the same design that is on the belt loop......


----------



## rembrandt

I hope tomorrow to have much more done.....It is a slow process and you really have to watch each step...……..BTW, the first photo on the day, shows an added D loop that will be just above the pocket...…..


----------



## rembrandt

Day no. 3 was more productive...….and I got a lot more done....Tomorrow should really get it together.....but here goes todays work......I cut off a nice piece of Old World leather and started on the décor area at the top.....I hand drew what I wanted on the leather with a pencil.....stick with now...…...


----------



## rembrandt

I sketched out the area I wanted to stamp and I also drew an oval where I want to put some decorative item...….I wet the area and decided where I wanted that straight line......wet it and took an awl and drew that line...….


----------



## rembrandt

I outlined the side area that I want to stamp and I know you wonder how I'm gonna transfer that drawn area to another piece of Old World leather.....well, tracing paper is the answer and I used a soft lead pencil to put graphite on the back side......then I transferred it to the quiver......


----------



## rembrandt

That gave me all the areas I wanted to stamp except the lid on the pocket...…...


----------



## rembrandt

I went back to the top area and stamped that in like I wanted


----------



## rembrandt

I sewed on the oval and darkened in the area inside the sewing......I wanted it to be dark because the item I'm displaying there will stand out better...….You don't have to go to all the trouble I am on this quiver but if you will just watch the steps you can get the idea how to do it and do it well......It does take time and the reward is super......I also stamped around the oval and that will really set the oval off...….


----------



## woof156

About a zillion yrs ago when I was HS I took an art class and we worked with leather. I remember,the smell of the tanned leather, wetting it, cutting designs and stamping-- I made a belt-- of course. I enjoyed it but at that age I was too impatient to do it right I was "one and done". Now I appreciate what must be the zen of working slowly and deliberately and seeing designs and random pieces come together. I bet time just melts away when you work. Years later my wife and I made leather jackets from leather scraps and seconds for a motorcycle trip across the US-- a different process to be sure but still fun.


----------



## rembrandt

I then went to the pocket and stamped the lid......added the latch thing-a-ma-gig using an antler tip and the slide to open it.....I usually don't do that before staining but I wanted to get it on asap....I will just be careful when I stain the pocket and besides, I'm not sure what the light color will be to go along with the dark brown......


----------



## rembrandt

As you can see in the photo above, I sewed on the Turquoise décor and with the pocket glued down and clamped, it finished my day......Day 4 should go a long way of finishing this quiver......I want the dye to really work well and I usually use a predyed piece of leather but in this instance, I didn't go that route because the pre dyed leather I have was a little too heavy for a quiver and especially for a little girl and I want her to love using this quiver......


----------



## rembrandt

woof156 said:


> About a zillion yrs ago when I was HS I took an art class and we worked with leather. I remember,the smell of the tanned leather, wetting it, cutting designs and stamping-- I made a belt-- of course. I enjoyed it but at that age I was too impatient to do it right I was "one and done". Now I appreciate what must be the zen of working slowly and deliberately and seeing designs and random pieces come together. I bet time just melts away when you work. Years later my wife and I made leather jackets from leather scraps and seconds for a motorcycle trip across the US-- a different process to be sure but still fun.


LOL
Its funny that you mentioned about the time cause, when I walked out of my workshop about 5PM everything was wet and I didn't even know it had rained.....We got about a quarter of an inch and I was so involved in the leather work that it got by me...….Back in the 90s and up until 06 I was doing Cowboy re-enactments and I made numerous gun rigs......I also made chaps and vests......I've been fooling with the knifes since my Mountain man rendezvous days....I do like making knifes and I now teach a class how to make them.....I know you and your wife enjoyed the trip on the motorcycle, my wife and I and another couple went from Magnolia, Tx to Colo, Utah and then back down to Grand Canyon, Old Tucson and then home on a 750 Honda.....We enjoyed that a lot but now I'm getting too old to even ride a bicycle...……...


----------



## rembrandt

Day no. 4...….this was a day of gluing, drilling and sewing......I did the top and side.....like I said before, I'm going thru quite a bit here which is not all that necessary to make a good side quiver but somebody out there might be getting some out of this...….


----------



## rembrandt

On the side décor, notice I stopped sewing a little of half way.....WHY......because the pocket will cover a lot of that area so no point in sewing it and trying to avoid cutting the sewing underneath the pocket


----------



## rembrandt

I glued the pocket on and you have to keep in mind where the middle of the quiver is.....I then sewed the pocket on.


----------



## rembrandt

This is the mold I made out of a piece of 2X4 and it has worked well for me....I just sanded around on it till I got it the shape I wanted.....BTW, I put the design across the bottom strip also...….


----------



## rembrandt

OK, It is day 5 and what I did today was take a look at a couple of dye colors, make an arm guard for her and outline the main part of the quiver in black.....The armguard is not dry and I want to see how the dye comes out when I made the inner part of the Saddle Tan darker than around the edges.....it will influence what I do with the stamped parts of the quiver......I will show the armguard first......


----------



## rembrandt

I dyed around all the areas that I want to stand out and it turned out pretty good.....Tomorrow I hope to dye all the quiver inc. the belt loop and it will be ready for sewing together.....Looks like it is gonna take me a week to get it done.....Back quivers are even harder and I've spent 3 weeks on them.....A pocket quiver I can do in two or three days.....A knife sheath.....one day.....and an armguard.....a few hours...…….


----------



## rembrandt

From my design, you can add more curves and any design you want.....You can not have a pocket or add one on, that's up to you.....You can add a knife which I usually do, or whatever floats your boat.....I will show you how to make the bottom..... an easy little trick and beside the D loop I will add an arrow separator…...


----------



## rembrandt

I went to Birmingham this morning, Tandy Leather was calling...….I got what I needed and drooled over the leather on sale now.....So, I will go out to the workshop and try to get the quiver done or nearly done today...…..

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

I've got the quiver almost all dyed and all I like is a little Black Dye in a few places and around the pocket …...I have to be careful because the dye is notorious for bleeding and that cannot happen...…….I did add an arrow separator and I hope to put this together tomorrow and have it in the mail in a few days......I will show a few photos later.....


----------



## rembrandt

Not a lot to show......the dye is drying and I'm almost done with the dye and that's a blessing.....I will get on it all day tomorrow and hopefully get it done......I did add the arrow separator and some turquoise lacing at the top...….


----------



## rembrandt

The armguard came out OK.....It dried over night and the Saddle Tan pretty much matches the light Brown...…...


----------



## rembrandt

I added the arrow separator and I did a lot of dyeing and getting it ready to fold over and lace it up.....I sewed the belt loop onto the quiver and its almost ready to finish....When I polish this quiver with Black Rock Leather-N-Rich, it will be ready to ship...….BTW, I dyed the back of the armguard and it bled thru so I had to darken the middle of the arm guard.....It happens and I warned you of that and that's why I do not dye under a lid but being forgetful and not heeding my own advice I bravely did it and had to pay the price......


----------



## rembrandt

I stained the quiver and went all over it looking for spots I missed and there were a few......I also darkened around the oval and will highlight it with gold.....It just takes time and patience.....My wife says that's why I am NOT a Dr. I don't have any Patients...…..If you saw the "Agony and the Ecstasy" a great flick, the Pope ask Michelangelo if he was FINISHED painting the Sistine Chapel and Charlton Heston said "When I'm Done"...….I also walked up to some Indians on Blake Island just out of Seattle and they were carving a Totem Pole and I asked the same dumb question.....How long will it take you to finish that?....."When we get thru with it" was there reply......anyway, I am trying to get this quiver as perfect as I can and I am hoping I will get it done tomorrow......


----------



## rembrandt

The belt loop looked too bulky for me so I re-designed it and made it smaller and more acceptable to me.....I've got it almost completed but it will be tomorrow or Monday before I'm thru with it.....One of my degrees is Commercial Art and I knew the composition was off and needed help...….


----------



## rembrandt

When I removed some of the bottom to show how easy it is to have a round bottom and not have the worry of lacing or sewing a bottom in that is a nightmare to do.....In the process I shortened the bottom some and that did a number on the design.....I corrected that and I do believe that it will be a lot more eye appealing...…


----------



## rembrandt

I'm almost done with this quiver.....I still have some touch up dying to do, cut a couple of golf tubes the right length and varnish it...…..I should have it done tomorrow and have it in the mail Mon. morning...….Here goes a few photos and I will show how the bottom makes it a snap...…..remember when I sewed in the ledge at the bottom? I measured across what would make that ledge house a thick leather floor on top of that ledge......all you have to do is cut out a round piece of leather that you have to force down onto that ledge and that's it.....when it wears out you replace it.... I will send an extra one with this quiver and if you want to use BHs just add a round piece of thick foam......What I had to do cause I didn't have any saddle skirting was glue two 7 to 8oz leather together...….


----------



## rembrandt

Here is the almost finished product...….


----------



## rembrandt

Thanks everybody for watching and I hope I helped a little...…. help you make your own quiver......Like I said, you don't have to decorate it up like I did but the steps are the same and the result is very satisfying...….


----------



## White Falcon

Beautiful work, love the inlay!


----------



## rembrandt

I put the Black rock on this finished side quiver. I also put the floor of the quiver in and it fits snug as a bug in a rug.....I cut out two extra bottoms I'm sending along with the arm guard......I also put two golf tubes into the quiver and they discontinued the idea of a arrow separator.....so I just made the antler button a décor thing...…..This is one of if not the best quiver I've made and it will go to the PO tomorrow.....


----------



## rembrandt

Here is one more photo.....Kinda hard to see but there are two golf tubes to separate the arrows......


----------



## rembrandt

White Falcon said:


> Beautiful work, love the inlay!


Is Holly Lake Ranch anywhere near Palestine, Tx? that's where I was born and raised...…..thanks for the post!


----------



## GreenSpark

What amazing work, you're a true craftsman and perfectionist.
How long does it take to make a quiver like that?


----------



## rembrandt

GreenSpark said:


> What amazing work, you're a true craftsman and perfectionist.
> How long does it take to make a quiver like that?


This one took about a week to do.....there is a lot of gluing and sewing and the dyeing is tedious at best.....I wanted to make a good one for Bowmania's daughter and I think she will love this quiver......thanks for the kudos....

Dave


----------



## coyote30

That turned out great!


----------



## Crunch

Wow. Beautiful work.


----------



## GreenSpark

A week, that's impressive. Well you've definitely done a great job, I bet bowmanias daughter will be over the moon.
Well done that man.


----------



## Kulshan

Awesome work.


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this one today and I love this style....A mountainman or an Indian would like this one I would imagine......


----------



## rembrandt

Here is a closeup of the sheath.....


----------



## rembrandt

This Certificate Of Authenticity will go out with my knife sales...I just like to have fun with this and I hope others will also...….


----------



## rembrandt

BTW....my alias was Dakota Dave back then and the only positive about getting into a gunfight with the Lone Ranger is he never killed anybody, just wounded them.....At least I didn't have to fall down.....the Texas Rangers however and the dang star packers killed me many times at the RR and at Old Town and at Jackson Hole, Wy…..I ended up with more lives than a cat with 9 lives...…..


----------



## rembrandt

I completed this one for a fellow archer on here and it worked out fine....I put the latches on it instead of antler buttons and I'm also sending a longer elastic string with this armguard......This was my favorite way of putting one because it fit snug around the arm.....I inc. a longer string with it in case the one on it is too short which I doubt but he will be putting it on with heavy clothing behind it.....the knife will be on top of the arm so it will be out of the way......


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this sheath today along with an armguard......


----------



## rembrandt

Here is the armguard.....


----------



## rembrandt

I did this one today and if things work out in the morning on a Jayco Swift, my wife and I will be going to Briarfield for the shoot there this week end.....I can turn out a few more armguards and a knife or two before we leave.....My wife and I went to Tandy Leather this morning and I found a managers special that I couldn't turn down.....6 to 8oz pre dyed side in a beautiful color.....I bought it for $69 and for a side, that's a great deal.....


----------



## rembrandt

I will go ahead and post this one, I'm not thru with it however...….I have to remove the eyelets and replace with a larger eyelet.....that will make the strap slide thru a lot better....It will be a new way for tightening the guard up on the arm......


----------



## rembrandt

I'm not a big fan of full tang knifes but every now and then I do one and I did this one today and jeweled it.....I've nearly got the sheath made and should show it tomorrow.....


----------



## rembrandt

I've had two machines break down on me since I moved up to my workshop and I'm having to sell some of my projects and items at a super price.....At my store I'm giving away any arm guard and a dagger knife with any knife I sell......Shipping included.....just one of those things that happen sometimes and you have to boost up your sales...….the arm guard can be a custom job also......I hope to load up my store with items I have and If you would prefer a pocket quiver with a knife..... pocket for a score card and a pencil holder, I will add that in place of the arm guard and the dagger.....I'm in dire need of a new 1"X42" sander, a new buffer and a new drill press.....and a new Dremel tool.....I'm using my wifes right now that she uses to go after the toenails of 9 Chihuahuas...….I will start loading up my store tonight...….Thanks for reading my post...….


----------



## rembrandt

Right now there are some at Daves knifes and leather work and also Rembrandts knifes and leather.....I'm in the process of trying to get FB to put all of my leather work in one store but so far I haven't got them to respond...so hit both and if there is anything on here let me know and I will move it to my store...….


----------



## rembrandt

Here is the sheath that fits the knife above...…...


----------



## WP79Vet

Beautiful Stuff! Is your ETSY store up and running?


----------



## rembrandt

WP79Vet said:


> Beautiful Stuff! Is your ETSY store up and running?


No......I've opened two stores (don't know how that happened) over on Facebook.....I'm offering some really good deals right now.....buy a knife and get a pocket quiver or an armguard and dagger free.....I will put your initials on a custom pocket quiver with a knife or a pencil and a pocket for the scorecard......the armguard can be custom job also...…...Dave's Knife and leather or Rembrandt's Knife and leather.....either will show you some of my work but most of my work is pictured here......I don't want to get AT down on me but I can't afford their fee for opening a store here.....I don't make a profit, all I do is try to be able to stay afloat due to the cost of leather and all the things you have to have to do what I do...…….Thanks for asking....


----------



## rembrandt

Next month in my Give Aways…..I'm gonna have a left hand armguard separate GIVE AWAY for those that SEEM TO BE ON THE BACK BURNER when it comes to archery.....I know many of the bow makers run off hundreds of right handed bows before they even begin on the left handed bows......so, I'm gonna have one or maybe two for the lefties and my reg. Give Aways will be separate......If you know a southpaw, tell him about this one coming in Sept...…
Dave...…...


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this one today so now I have an interchangeable pair......


----------



## rembrandt

How about a rough out? I've wanted to do one, just haven't got around to it but here goes...….


----------



## rembrandt

I've been working on this knife and stand for a few days.....its for a Marine Vet out in California and I thought he might like this...….It will definitely be a surprise for him......


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this one today also......


----------



## rembrandt

Here is a photo of the 10 daggers plus an armguard I'm giving away free when anyone buys one of my knifes......they are 10 inches long and has a matching style sheath with it......


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this arm guard today and it took some tedious work......


----------



## rembrandt

I also finished these two.....I like the Ostrich skin for sure and I happened across it today looking thru a batch of scrap leather that my wife brought me from First Monday in Canton, Tx.....


----------



## rembrandt

This one would be nice for someone's wife or girlfriend....I jeweled the little knife and I will show what it looks like after I polish it......I should have a new knife and sheath done today also...…..I hope so.....my back is killing me today......


----------



## rembrandt

My offer still stands.....any order for a knife gets an armguard and a dagger or a custom pocket quiver with a knife or pencil holder and I will throw in a dagger also for free...….thanks everyone


Dave


----------



## ScottinPA

Very nice work.


----------



## rembrandt

ScottinPA said:


> Very nice work.


thanks...….I hope to have another photo or two today.....


----------



## CT Howard

Always nice to see real craftsmanship! Awesome work!


----------



## rembrandt

If he does it I'm gonna kill him...…..LOL …..I finished this one today and I did one for a fellow archer like this only it was blue and so I tried green this time.....


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this knife and sheath yesterday and today I started on another sheath for this knife.....So this knife will have two sheaths...….


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this one yesterday and today I have another knife made and will make a more creative sheath for it today....


----------



## rembrandt

This is an older knife which I never made a sheath for so yesterday I set that straight with a new sheath......


----------



## rembrandt

I've been busting my tail, since I moved into my new workshop and I'm a little bit tired but I did finish this knife and sheath today....I jeweled the blade and tomorrow I will varnish the sheath.....


----------



## rembrandt

This is what I've been doing the past couple of weeks and the leather work is the slow part......I have to do another Marine knife with stand and maybe a couple more bone knifes.....then its time to do a side quiver and make a new neat pattern for more....I love what I'm doing and my workshop has a big role in it all......


----------



## Harley44

These are absolutely gorgeous.


rembrandt said:


> This is what I've been doing the past couple of weeks and the leather work is the slow part......I have to do another Marine knife with stand and maybe a couple more bone knifes.....then its time to do a side quiver and make a new neat pattern for more....I love what I'm doing and my workshop has a big role in it all......


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

This is a Damascus knife and I finished this sheath today.....I have a few more sheaths to make and I hope to get a new style (pattern) for a side quiver....


----------



## rembrandt

The background is my possibles bag which I used at many Mountainman Rendezvous all over the west........….


----------



## thirdhandman

Remy: Been a long time. I knew you were a great knife maker but had no clue you were such an artist. Your leatherwork is outstanding.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## rembrandt

thirdhandman said:


> Remy: Been a long time. I knew you were a great knife maker but had no clue you were such an artist. Your leatherwork is outstanding.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


Well, hello Jim.....Thanks for the post and your praise for my work....I do thank you for that....I've mentioned you several times in posts on targets and wondered what happened to you.....Its good to see your still around however.....I've still not worn out the two sets of skins I got from you....That's the best target set up on the market and I used the heck out of them.....and that's been 8 or 9 years ago since I got mine I would guess...…Let us know what your up to these days.....OK?

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this one yesterday and polished it this morning......


----------



## ltodd

Those are amazing! I started leather work about two years ago and the best thing I have made is a saddle for my neice. I can only be envious of your craftsmanship. Good luck this year!


----------



## rembrandt

Thanks Itodd….If you made a saddle you've done something I haven't tried....I've made cowboy holster rigs.....chaps and vests but I didn't want to even try a saddle......And good luck to you....welcome to AT......


----------



## Harley44

May I ask or I dont know if you want to the price range of the knives? I would be looking for a tradition hunting, and a smaller one.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Harley44

rembrandt said:


> This is a Damascus knife and I finished this sheath today.....I have a few more sheaths to make and I hope to get a new style (pattern) for a side quiver....


This is absolutely stunning. And exactly what I am looking for!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Harley44 said:


> This is absolutely stunning. And exactly what I am looking for!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I sent you a PM.....Thanks for the praise and it seems a lot of people are liking the Damascus...……..


----------



## rembrandt

Two days till the give-aways and I'm having a lefties thread also.....

I should have an arm guard and a knife ready to post this evening....


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this sheath for a knife that has the last of my big Bowie blades in it......I'm thinking about putting an Elk head of the right side of the bone handle.....Not sure if I want to age the end or not.....


----------



## rembrandt

Also finished this arm guard...….


----------



## rembrandt

I hope to have two knifes and sheaths to show today plus I need to work on the bone handle above....also, I need to alter it some and I'm trying to decide what to put on the right side....eagle, elk or Black widow spider......or maybe a hog......


----------



## rembrandt

I wanted to finish this pair today but I had to make a run to Anniston, AL for my wife and it kinda ruin my work day but here are two I will finish tomorrow I hope If I don't get hung with more Honey-dos.....


----------



## rembrandt

Here are some photos of the elk and spider knifes and sheaths...…..


----------



## leoncrandall74

They look amazing!!

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

leoncrandall74 said:


> They look amazing!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


Thanks.....I should have a couple more on here today....one is a fantastic knife and almost a copy of one I did earlier but its larger and longer.....


----------



## rembrandt

Here is a photo of an armguard I finished this morning.....I like the Saddle Tan and I use a turtle every now and then because the Native Americans did also and most of my art is Native Americana....


----------



## woof156

rembrandt said:


> Here is a photo of an armguard I finished this morning.....I like the Saddle Tan and I use a turtle every now and then because the Native Americans did also and most of my art is Native Americana....


Dave, Another fine piece among many fine pieces. I like the color as well and turtles, symbols of longevity and the bearers of the mud from which mother earth was made....


----------



## rembrandt

woof156 said:


> Dave, Another fine piece among many fine pieces. I like the color as well and turtles, symbols of longevity and the bearers of the mud from which mother earth was made....


Thanks for that, I was gonna look up the ideology of the Native people with the TURTLE.....and you solved that problem...….there are so many pieces of leather work these days which are dark brown and absolutely little contrast and they look OK but I like the contrast and livelier colors...….that's just me tho….

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

A fellow archer wants to see an armguard that will go with a Black Widow knife.....I think these are the only two left but I can make a custom job.....no problem......


----------



## Twisted Branch

I really like the pocket quiver/knife combos. The problem is you do such good work it’s hard to chose a favorite! Great Work!


----------



## rembrandt

I've almost finished these knifes and sheaths.....I still need to touch up here and there but I'm on the verge of having them done.....Here are some photos....


----------



## rembrandt

And 2 more photos....


----------



## rembrandt

And finally this last photo which includes the armguard as a combo but it is free when someone buys the knife......


----------



## rembrandt

I still have some work to do with this knife and sheath but I'll get both varnished and I'll show them again.....This is a big knife....Largest I've made in quiet some time....It reaches my knee.....the sheath required a lot of leather it seemed along with half a bottle of leather dye...


----------



## rembrandt

I varnished the knife handle and the sheath and I placed one of my BW knifes in front of this big Bowie to show you the difference....The Spider knife is 8 and 1/2" long…...quite a difference in the two......If Hugh Glass had...had this knife, that momma Griz's hide would have been on his wall and he would be raising two cubs...…"Ravenaut" the movie with Di Caprio would be a lot different....


----------



## woof156

rembrandt said:


> I varnished the knife handle and the sheath and I placed one of my BW knifes in front of this big Bowie to show you the difference....The Spider knife is 8 and 1/2" long…...quite a difference in the two......If Hugh Glass had...had this knife, that momma Griz's hide would have been on his wall and he would be raising two cubs...…"Ravenaut" the movie with Di Caprio would be a lot different....


You know if it were back in the day I think ol Jim Bowie would be wanting to come talk to you with a chunk of meteoric steel in his hand.....


----------



## ltodd

Would you be willing to share a possible resource for arrow retainers or the rubber part that holds the arrow shaft in a quiver? I would like to try a broad head hip quiver but don’t know where to get the retainer to hold the shaft? And I’m guessing I could use some type of foam from the hardware store for the cup?


----------



## rembrandt

ltodd said:


> Would you be willing to share a possible resource for arrow retainers or the rubber part that holds the arrow shaft in a quiver? I would like to try a broad head hip quiver but don’t know where to get the retainer to hold the shaft? And I’m guessing I could use some type of foam from the hardware store for the cup?


I too would like to find a source for the retainers....I have no idea as yet where to purchase them.....I've been asked several times if I could make a pocket quiver with the retainer ability....


----------



## rembrandt

woof156 said:


> You know if it were back in the day I think ol Jim Bowie would be wanting to come talk to you with a chunk of meteoric steel in his hand.....


I would be so honored by his visit that I would go beyond the usual to satisfy him......and I would tell him NOT to go to Texas and especially the Alamo......and on his way, see if he could convince Davy Crockett to go back to Washington and spend his time there making America great...…...but having said that...their demise at the Alamo could be what made them so famous......


----------



## Joe Bishop

That is some nice work and very nice layout. It always amazes me the thought of creating these items.


----------



## TGbow

Awsome work!


----------



## woof156

rembrandt said:


> I would be so honored by his visit that I would go beyond the usual to satisfy him......and I would tell him NOT to go to Texas and especially the Alamo......and on his way, see if he could convince Davy Crockett to go back to Washington and spend his time there making America great...…...but having said that...their demise at the Alamo could be what made them so famous......


Yeah Dave we best not mess with history-- we may not be here to see the results )


----------



## rembrandt

Joe Bishop said:


> That is some nice work and very nice layout. It always amazes me the thought of creating these items.


There are times when I go to the workshop and not really know what I want to do but I get an idea and that motivates me to get it done.....I have a sheath coming that will incorporate two small jaws.....It has me chomping at the bit to get to it, however I have two sheaths to finish for Black Widow knifes.....


----------



## rembrandt

woof156 said:


> Yeah Dave we best not mess with history-- we may not be here to see the results )


So true......I was named after Davy Crockett.....my mother went to Davy Crockett High School and she would look at that sign over the doors and said to herself that if she ever had a son, she would name him Davy and I got tagged with it.....


----------



## rembrandt

After a 2" rain yesterday, I had to mow a bunch today....Took a lot of my energy but tomorrow I hope to have two Spider sheaths and knifes jeweled and ready to show....after that, I will do the knife with the sheath with two jaw bones incorporated on the sheath in some manner.....then its time to do pocket quivers and side quivers...….looking forward to that...…..

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

I am almost thru with these knifes, polishing and adding some leather lacing on the end of one.....other than that, they are coming along fine.....I've got a larger knife to finish with the jaws on the sheath and then it is time for pocket quivers and side quivers...….


----------



## kspseshooter

Those all look amazing Dave!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

kspseshooter said:


> Those all look amazing Dave!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks,...you just made my day....it makes me look forward to head to the workshop each morning....


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this arm guard and varnished it this morning...…..


----------



## Nosdog2

Just found this thread; excellent work!


----------



## rembrandt

I also varnished these BW spider knifes.....and I will do that two more times before the next Week-end shoot at Brierfield…..


----------



## rembrandt

I finished both of these today.....and they are polished....Now, its time for pocket quivers and side quivers.....I'm loaded with knifes.....and arm guards....


----------



## rembrandt

I overlooked this sheath......I thought it would look better than the first one I made for this knife.....

I am working on a side quiver now and it has a proto type for me new design....


----------



## rembrandt

I am working on a new design for a side quiver and this one will be a simplified version without a pocket.... that will speed up the process. I will include a knife on it however....Should have it done in a couple days.....


----------



## ultrahd2000

rembrandt said:


> I am working on a new design for a side quiver and this one will be a simplified version without a pocket.... that will speed up the process. I will include a knife on it however....Should have it done in a couple days.....


Do you sell these they are amazing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

ultrahd2000 said:


> Do you sell these they are amazing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I do sell these items....and thanks for the praise.....I hope and pray that the big man up above will give me some more years to improve what I'm doing.....I'm working on a side quiver and should be thru with it Monday......


----------



## rembrandt

If you go to my store over in Face Book I have added my phone # so if anyone wants a custom made leather work....all you have to do is give me a call....Also, I am in the process to add prices to the photos shown...…..I appreciate your patience on this store....its finally coming around...….

Dave


----------



## woof156

rembrandt said:


> If you go to my store over in Face Book I have added my phone # so if anyone wants a custom made leather work....all you have to do is give me a call....Also, I am in the process to add prices to the photos shown...…..I appreciate your patience on this store....its finally coming around...….
> 
> Dave


What about us dinosaurs that are not on Facebook? Is there another channel?


----------



## rembrandt

woof156 said:


> What about us dinosaurs that are not on Facebook? Is there another channel?


I sent you a PM and my phone #. I have to go to Birmingham today but I hope to be back in time to finish my side quiver....If so, I will post a photo of it this afternoon.....


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this one...it has a D loop, an arrow separator, an arrowhead knife, a cut down front and a flared out bottom....It does not have a pocket but my next one will have it.....this is a lot of work, a design I did as I proceeded with it and it has harness spots to boot.....I use to use them a lot with holster sets and belts for the cowboys.....


----------



## rembrandt

I had two students today and they made 2 knifes that turned out good for their first knife and here they are taking a break...…..One is from Ariz and the other is from Utah.....Both are quick to learn and they are eager to make another knife.....I enjoy teaching them and they want to make some for their families.....I have two arm guards to make and today I was busy with these gals......BTW, the Brown Bess in these two photos was used in the last "Alamo" movie and also in a TV series "Dawn of A Nation".....I was invited to be in the Alamo movie by one of the actors but there was no way I was gonna spend 2 months at Willie Nelson's ranch......He brought this rifle back to me.....one day he was on the wall as a Texan and the next day he was charging the wall as a Mexican......


----------



## rembrandt

Here is an armguard I made a while back and someone wanted to take a look at it.....


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this arm guard today and I have two more arm guards plus two side quivers I'm trying to get done so I'm working a bunch of hours in the workshop....I love the cover of this armguard.....it has a velvety feel to it and this one has a soft pliable backing that makes it even better...….I hope to have two more armguards tomorrow and whatever I decide to add to that list......


----------



## Wooden Hen

Fine stuff right htere


----------



## rembrandt

Wooden Hen said:


> Fine stuff right htere


You live about 10 miles from me.....


----------



## rembrandt

I have finished this one and I'm doing two more with an antelope on them and I'm hoping to improve some on this one.....


----------



## rembrandt

I finished these two yesterday and I've got two more I'm working on with this same design.....


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this knife today and I hope to have a sheath to show tomorrow....


----------



## rembrandt

I did get a sheath done today for the knife above....


----------



## rembrandt

The Damascus knife above has already drawn blood....I was holding it firmly while sanding the handle and it sliced my little finger open....Bled like all get out but I'm gonna make it without a transfusion.....It wasn't that bad but seldom do I get cut (knock on wood) but the place I get cut the most is with the leather scissors......when they snip thru the leather I sometimes get my fingers in the way......


----------



## rembrandt

I bought this Kalamazoo Sander (made in America) Sunday evening off of Amazon Tools and it arrived by UPS this evening.....I never thought I'd get it this quick and I Got it up and running in minutes.....I bolted it down and adjusted the belt.....I've been wanting one of these for yrs and It is one smooth running machine.....the reviews rave about how well this sander works and a knife making told me yrs ago that you have to have a 1"X42" sander and I've had a couple but none as quiet and smooth as this one...….


----------



## rembrandt

I waited too late to edit the post above but what I mis-typed was the word MAKING and it should have been MAKER.....


----------



## woof156

rembrandt said:


> I bought this Kalamazoo Sander (made in America) Sunday evening off of Amazon Tools and it arrived by UPS this evening.....I never thought I'd get it this quick and I Got it up and running in minutes.....I bolted it down and adjusted the belt.....I've been wanting one of these for yrs and It is one smooth running machine.....the reviews rave about how well this sander works and a knife making told me yrs ago that you have to have a 1"X42" sander and I've had a couple but none as quiet and smooth as this one...….


OK Dave pressure is on, now that you have that sander we will be expecting even more great stuff rolling out-- don't let us down.


----------



## rembrandt

woof156 said:


> OK Dave pressure is on, now that you have that sander we will be expecting even more great stuff rolling out-- don't let us down.


You can bet your next pay check that i'll be turning out more knifes...….I just purchased a lot of spacer material and I'm looking forward to indoctrinate them into knife handles....Thanks for the interest in my doings.....

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

This is no. 2 and no. 3 of the Antelope will come soon. It will be more sophisticated.....I hope!


----------



## rembrandt

I finished these two today except for varnishing and I'll do that tomorrow and I hope get the leather done for them......


----------



## Savage10153

Very nice.


----------



## thirdhandman

Remy you are like a fine wine. You get much better with age. I got a beautiful knife from you years ago that sits on the headboard of our bed. Makes for a nice decorative piece there, along with good protection if need be. It is beautiful like I said but not even close to what you are doing today. Youve done well Kemosabe.:wink:


----------



## rembrandt

thirdhandman said:


> Remy you are like a fine wine. You get much better with age. I got a beautiful knife from you years ago that sits on the headboard of our bed. Makes for a nice decorative piece there, along with good protection if need be. It is beautiful like I said but not even close to what you are doing today. Youve done well Kemosabe.:wink:


I appreciate that Jim......I hope I am achieving some improvement and I better if I want to stay afloat.....Thanks again, 

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

This is my third armguard with the antelope.....now I can get back to knife making and finishing the pocket quiver I'm working on.....darn football games are a distraction......


----------



## rembrandt

Here is the pocket quiver I've been working on....I still need to varnish this one but regardless, it is ready to show.....The designs on this quiver I made up myself....the knife is jeweled and the pocket worked fine.....there are more to come.....Lord willing or the creek don't rise......


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this sheath today while teaching two ladies how to do what I'm doing.....Its really neat to watch how happy they become when they finish one....Both are Missionaries and they are sending their first knifes home to their Dads...….I love doing this......


----------



## CrazyHorse314

Can you make a leather longbow grip?


----------



## rembrandt

CrazyHorse314 said:


> Can you make a leather longbow grip?


I've not tried one that I can remember but I'm sure that wouldn't be that difficult......Where is Coppell, Texas? I'm a native Texan and was born in Palestine, Tx.


----------



## CrazyHorse314

DFW area between Carrollton and Grapevine. Not too far. Looking for a leather grip with stitching in the front. Adding a pick of my grip.


















. Hands get sweaty which causes problems


----------



## rembrandt

That is a beautiful bow and now my question is: why would you want to cover up such a beauty? I'm just curious and I couldn't make a well gripped bow handle cover without the bow.....I would wet the leather and then lace it....as it dries it would tighten around the handle...…..My advice isn't worth much but if that was mine.....I wouldn't put a grip on that bow...…. unless your determined to do it, there are places you can buy them....Some on here can direct you to the stores...…

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

I'm working on two side quivers, a Marine knife, 2 armguards with a dragon on them and finishing two knife sheaths for the two Missionary girls. Needless to say, I'm busy...….


----------



## rembrandt

As soon as this pocket dries, I replace it with another piece of wet leather.....Here is my procedure......underneath that piece of leather is a mold, make out of a 2X4 and a piece of plywood....of course it has to be sanded down the way you want it......when its dry I use a ruler to cut the straight lines and free hand the curve.....it works for me.....


----------



## rembrandt

Here are the front (where I do the leather work) and the rear (where I and my students do our knife making) Its not as big as my other shop but I love it twice as much...…..on the porch out front are the tools that make all the dust fly......I hope to keep it that way....


----------



## rembrandt

Here is what the sides look like......


----------



## rembrandt

and one loft is loaded with leather....Well, not loaded but it will keep me going for a while.....


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this knife for an ex Marine....It was a booger to do.....I had to replace the belt on my new sander twice before I got ur done.....This is a big knife, probably the longest and most difficult I've done.....One problem was the guard the way it is curved....hard to sand inside that curve.....


----------



## rembrandt

I did these two sheaths for the girls who occupy my Mondays.....so the knife is her doings and she did a good job on this one....I made the two sheaths and the knife missing is because she took it home with her to mail to her father for his birthday.....I have to smile about these gals. They love doing this and it is always a surprise to me that they get so involved the way they do.....and they don't want me to intervene either....once they get the idea and the learning process.....they take off.....


----------



## rembrandt

Here is the photo I overlooked.....That's what I get for watching the Astro-Boston highlights....


----------



## rembrandt

This is a friend of mine....John Vincent and he is the X-Marine that I made the knife for........He helps me by welding tangs back on knifes that I break off and gets my scissors sharpened...I enjoyed making the knife for him....He is the one that took the other knife to San Diego...…..for another Marine......once a Marine always a Marine I understand...….


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this arm guard today and I'm working on a pocket quiver with a knife and a pocket.....Also, I'm doing another Dragon arm guard similar to this one but with a different style......


----------



## Charlie47

rembrandt said:


> I've not tried one that I can remember but I'm sure that wouldn't be that difficult......Where is Coppell, Texas? I'm a native Texan and was born in Palestine, Tx.


Coppell is just north of Dallas, in the MetroPlex.


----------



## rembrandt

Charlie47 said:


> Coppell is just north of Dallas, in the MetroPlex.


I remember now, been thru there a couple of times...….

BTW, while I'm on here I hope to have two new knifes to display tomorrow.....might even have a pocket quiver to show......


----------



## davefriend100

Nice work....


----------



## TimberGhost74

Question. After looking at all my jeans/ pants that I wear when I shoot, my left front pocket is tore up on all of them. I rest my back-bar right in that pocket area. Has anyone made a leather pad for this? Something that has a belt loop, and a pad with a small cup of some sort to hold the back bar weight to keep it from slipping? Does what I said even make sense, lol. I know, the term "back-bar" may be a little foreign in this traditional forum :set1_rolf2:, but I know this has been a great leather work thread. 

There are some bow holders on the market, but they would be too long for this to work. Thoughts?


----------



## rembrandt

I kinda understand what you are saying but I'm gonna have to let someone else in the know handle this one.....

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this one today.....I hope to have a pocket quiver to show later today....I've got two bone handle knifes to show later also......I'm working on a pocket quiver with a knife and I should finish it today...…..


----------



## rembrandt

Here are the two knifes I finished yesterday....I do not have the sheaths made yet but hope to tomorrow....One of these is Damascus and the other I jeweled.....These are small knifes with 3 and 1/2" blades.....I like to make these now and then cause some folks like the smaller blades which is understandable......BTW, I measure my handles and I try to keep them no longer than 5 and 1/2" long......That seems to work for me with big knifes and the smaller ones.....


----------



## rembrandt

This pocket quiver is reversed to let the arrows point in front of you like a side quiver.....It has a "D" loop, a jeweled knife and I finished it today.....I'm trying to turn out a bunch of these for the shoots coming in Feb, march etc.....I enlarged the pocket to hold more arrows and I added a pocket......I love this predyed leather....its flexable and I don't have to worry about dyeing that part of the quiver so you will probably see more of these in the near future...….I will add an arrow divider tomorrow.....Ran out of time today...…

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

This pocket quiver is reversed to let the arrows point in front of you like a side quiver.....It has a "D" loop, a jeweled knife and I finished it today.....I'm trying to turn out a bunch of these for the shoots coming in Feb, march etc.....I enlarged the pocket to hold more arrows and I added a pocket......I love this predyed leather....its flexable and I don't have to worry about dyeing that part of the quiver so you will probably see more of these in the near future...….I will add an arrow divider tomorrow.....Ran out of time today...…

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

Sorry about the double posts....for some reason it halted my first post so I went back to my home page and refreshed it.....


----------



## JD Page

Nice work


----------



## rembrandt

I finally finished this armguard....same design but a different way of doing it....


----------



## rembrandt

Here is the comparison of the two......these are a little tougher than they look, especially the one done in ink......


----------



## rembrandt

I'm working on a knife now and I discovered something I like and I might show it tomorrow.....if it works the way I want it to It will open the door for a number of Damascus blades I have...….It will fit into the Neo-traditional knifes that I love to emulate...…..

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

Finished these two armguards......one has Kocopelli and the other I an arrow head......


----------



## rembrandt

I finished the knife I was referring to.....but I'm gonna wait till I finish the sheath to show this knife.....I went to a Pow-Wow last year and I spotted a neo-tribal knife maker and I was impressed how he made his guards and pummels.....I think that will be the direction I go on some of my knifes....especially the Damascus blades.....

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

I altered my signature to show where to find my store.....

Daves knife and leather store...…

That will get you into my store now and since everything is going up cost wise.....I have lowered my prices....I will post how low in my store today.....Go to Facebook and type in the above...….

Thanks
Dave


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this one in my spare time today. I love the color and photographing this one out side really brings out the color......


----------



## rembrandt

Here is a short tutorial on knife sheath making......I cut out the front using the knife as a guide.....I then laid the cut out on a piece of leather and drew around the front and added the right length for the belt loop....I then added the peanut butter which I will show.....any and all décor has to be added before you sew the front onto the back.....also the loop has to be attached too.....Now, I have to decide if I want to do any stamping or not......I did add brass eyelets all down the blade edge side.....I thought about putting some leather hang downs from the eyelets but decided it would make the sewing too difficult....so, I will show more tomorrow......


----------



## rembrandt

Here is a photo of the sheath lying on top of the knife and you can see how the cut out at the top fits the knife guard.....That is what I was referring to earlier....I have NO brass guards for these Damascus blades so I'm gonna make my own with antlers......This one came out fine.....no telling what the next one will look like but I'm looking forward to it.....


----------



## rembrandt

My signature has been updated and my store name is right now......When prices are going up, gas and groceries etc, I am going down with my prices......I don't make a living doing this so all I want is enough money to buy supplies and keep the freebies coming your way...……

Thanks
Dave


----------



## rembrandt

In the morning I will resume my tutorial on the knife sheath......I'm thru with it now.....polished and all...….I think there will be some who will learn some key things from this...…...at least I hope so...…

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

OK, where was I......I stained the front and the belt loop.....I wanted a fade from dark brown to a lighter color and I added some reducer to Golden Brown and I like it...….


----------



## rembrandt

Now its time to glue the front onto the back. I give it a while to set, then I get the Dremel tool and drill the holes all around the sheath...….


----------



## rembrandt

If you will notice from the photo above that the edges are not a perfect fit......that will be taken care of right after the sewing is done.....I double stich the sheath with sinew....I do not use thread anymore.....like the sinew better, its stronger and I like the variety of colors...….I then proceed out to my new sander and sand the leather down till that match up well......I then burnish the edge for the first time...I will do it again when I dye the edge...…...


----------



## rembrandt

The edge is now flat and dyed...….When I put the varnish on it, it will shine like new money......


----------



## rembrandt

And I have the finished product.....I burnish it again after the dye has dried...….BTW, the leather under all these photos is my protection for my needle on the Dremel tool. Under it is a rubber matt and the leather prolongs the longevity and makes drilling better even thru 3 and 4 layers of leather....


----------



## woof156

Nice work as usual Rembrandt and I like the bone bolster, makes the knife unique. Do you grind your knives from raw blanks?


----------



## rembrandt

No I don't.....I have a stack of files that I need to make knifes out of but its hard to get around to that because of the leather work......and I should be out there right now making some stands......I teach that class on Mondays and I have an acre and a half to mow and tend to......I have 28 rose bushes and they are spoiled bushes, wanting attention all the time...….


----------



## rembrandt

Hey, don't forget that Thurs. is GIVE AWAY day......I need to go thru my inventory and pick out the three I'm giving away.....1st place will be either a knife or a pocket quiver.....Can't wait......


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this one today......like the bear for interest purposes.....


----------



## Sedgefields

absolutely stunning work Rem...…..I read through and looked at a lot of the pages and couldn't find where you post prices.....do you have a website or still the ETSY account?


----------



## rembrandt

Sedgefields said:


> absolutely stunning work Rem...…..I read through and looked at a lot of the pages and couldn't find where you post prices.....do you have a website or still the ETSY account?


I have a Facebook store.....go there and type in "Dave's Knife and Leather Store"....If there is something here that you like and I still have it, I will transfer it over there.....My prices run $35 for arm guards and my knifes run $75 to $123 and a few are $150. Pocket quivers are $90 and side quivers are $125.....That's it...…..


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this one yesterday and the Shaggies have always been a favorite with me......Up close they are amazing and my DAD, Brother and BIL walked right into a herd of them when I was about 8 yrs old......Which was a dumb thing but when they started grunting we got out of there...…...


----------



## woof156

rembrandt said:


> Finished this one today......like the bear for interest purposes.....


Dave I really like bracer with the bear, very creative and artistic, has to be one of my favorites-- now does one wear this or hang it on the wall next to the bow rack???


----------



## rembrandt

woof156 said:


> Dave I really like bracer with the bear, very creative and artistic, has to be one of my favorites-- now does one wear this or hang it on the wall next to the bow rack???


I just finished another one today and I'll show it later....I like that image of the bear because it gives me the opportunity to do my own thing.....and its usually native Americana art on the bear......


----------



## rembrandt

From now to the end of the year, I am offering free shipping...….and that's on all my work....thanks 

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

Here is another Bear armguard that I put Native Americana into...


----------



## chris51992

The knife I won in your giveaway is sitting in my mailbox!! Can’t wait to get home and see it!

Thanks again, sir! Just scrolled through this entire thread and you truly are a skilled craftsmen.


----------



## rembrandt

chris51992 said:


> The knife I won in your giveaway is sitting in my mailbox!! Can’t wait to get home and see it!
> 
> Thanks again, sir! Just scrolled through this entire thread and you truly are a skilled craftsmen.


I hope you enjoy the knife.....I do like putting these together.....

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

The Old World Leather is so smooth that I get a glare when I photo them but I think this one is a little better.....


----------



## rembrandt

I hope to have a predominantly black pocket quiver to show tomorrow.....It will have 2 beaded buttons and I hope to sew it with white sinew.....It will also have a knife and a pocket on it...…

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

Well, I still have some work to do on the pocket quiver......I was derailed today with ushering my wife to the vet for flea medicine....then she wanted to go buy some groceries and that left me a limited time to work on the quiver....I also had to plant some Irises and put out mulch and that took a lot of the morning and I was dodging the rain.....But, maybe tomorrow will be a better day.....I hope so!


----------



## rembrandt

I've been wanting to do a solid black pocket quiver and this one is that.....it has a D loop and a jeweled knife. it appears to not be sewed at the bottom of the pocket but the pocket is hiding the sinew there but it sewed for sure...…..I like how this one came out and I made an adjustment that really worked and I like it......


----------



## rembrandt

I finally got this one done....Celtic with Vikings...... and Celtic designs are fun but rather challenging to say the least......


----------



## rembrandt

I'm working on two pocket quivers and several arm guards.....I hope to have something done in a few day or so.....today was out because I had a bunch of running around to do and tomorrow I'm taking 3 Missionaries, all ladies to Birmingham and bringing two back and while I'm there I'll go by Tandy Leather to do some shopping and I imagine tomorrow will be shot so I hope Thursday or Fri. to have something to show.....Thanks for watching....

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

I've been absent for a couple days because I'm having my TV room completely redone....especially new flooring and moving the furniture around....I have 4 book cases in here and I've removed all the books and that takes time to go thru them and decide what I want and what I will send to a thrift store.........I am working on a new pocket quiver, arm guard and a knife......Hope to have them done soon.....


----------



## JARHEAD1371

Everything you make looks amazing!


----------



## arrowchucker222

Can the pocket quivers be used with 2-3 2 blade Broadhead’s safely?


----------



## rembrandt

arrowchucker222 said:


> Can the pocket quivers be used with 2-3 2 blade Broadhead’s safely?



If BHs are going to be used I put a different kind of bottom in it and then put a thick foam in the bottom. I also double up on the saddle skirting leather in the bottom....I make it where its easy to push out the bottom and replace it with new leather which I send with the quiver.....

Dave


----------



## John Sisney

Nice leatherwork


----------



## rembrandt

Here are a few photos of what I've been doing.....I love my TV room and my puter table now......


----------



## rembrandt

And a few more photos...the new floor made a big difference.....I did away with about a 100 books and now I have space to gradually let the book library grow......


----------



## rembrandt

Well, I've got a little Chihuahua in my lap and she is bartering for my attention so I had a repeat above......figures!


----------



## rembrandt

Went to Tandy Leather today with my son, his wife and my wife and my son bought me a $100 of leather, two sides and I bought one side so I'm in great shape in leather for some time. Thats at least 60+ square feet of leather.....My wife and DIL went to Hobby Lobby while we shopped at Tandy so we had a good day….I hope to get back in the Workshop tomorrow and get something done.....


----------



## rembrandt

Well, its cold and rainy so I'm staying in today.....My son and DIL moved along today going to Tyler, Tx then to west Texas where he is working for an oil company...….He ended up buying me a 55" TV, two sides of oak veg. tanned leather and gave me $50 this morning for gas….said it was my Christmas present......I've got to make him a guitar strap with his name on it and fancy it up some......I think I got the better end of the deal but I brought him up on the golf course and green fees, clubs and golf balls aren't cheap...….I will get after it tomorrow however and get some work done...….


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this sheath today except for the finishing.....this 3some is going to South Carolina......The fellow archer bought the knife and he got the sheath and the arm guard for free plus free shipping......I hope I don't go broke.....but, I keep reassuring myself that I'm not in this for a living...…….

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

Here are some photos of my pocket quivers.....I'll probably get repetitive on these but that's nothing new for me....


----------



## rembrandt

And a few more...….


----------



## fieldnfeathers

Looks spectacular. Well done.


----------



## rembrandt

fieldnfeathers said:


> Looks spectacular. Well done.


Thank you....appreciate that.....I've got some ideas for some neat pocket quivers and armguards coming up.....


----------



## BlackHoleCreatr

This is very good ikligvik-means tool bag.All are chemical tanned? Do you craft any hair hides?


----------



## rembrandt

BlackHoleCreatr said:


> This is very good ikligvik-means tool bag.All are chemical tanned? Do you craft any hair hides?



I haven't but I do have the hair hide leather and I've considered doing a few just to see if people like them......I could use that leather on both armguards and quivers...…

Thanks for asking
Dave


----------



## rembrandt

My son bought me this 55" TV and now I have a room I can enjoy......


----------



## rembrandt

'm proud of my youngest son who came up behind me and became a real good Railroad Engineer......for 3 days he coached the Engineer (had to be a Veteran) on the route the Bush Train would go to Texas A&M and the Bush Library....He isn't a Vet so he couldn't run that train today.....In the past the Union Pacific went to him to run that train but this one had all Vets on it.....Your a GOOD MAN Cliff the hoghead……….

Because of the weather and all the work I have around my home, I haven't been able to do much with my leather and knifes but I hope to get it done and have some good work soon...…...I'm having surgery the 14th so I want to get some things done before then.....nothing major, I hope, but I hate the anesthesia.....


----------



## woof156

Good luck with the surgery Dave really don't worry about the anesthetics the stuff they have these days is great. A pretty nurse will be there talking to you before and then she will be there still talking and it will be all over with---what?? how that happen???. Felt great after all of mine and then there is that pretty nurse.... I don't mind surgery so much I just don't want to be there when it happens and anesthesia makes sure I am not. Best wishes...


----------



## rembrandt

woof156 said:


> Good luck with the surgery Dave really don't worry about the anesthetics the stuff they have these days is great. A pretty nurse will be there talking to you before and then she will be there still talking and it will be all over with---what?? how that happen???. Felt great after all of mine and then there is that pretty nurse.... I don't mind surgery so much I just don't want to be there when it happens and anesthesia makes sure I am not. Best wishes...


Thanks for the good thoughts.....I've had surgery before, right hip replacement and a Servasive Cyst removed and it isn't any fun but that was many yrs ago.....In 06 I had the hip replacement and I was sick big time to the anesthesia....I was told by my Doc. here in Talladega that it would probably be local and not put to sleep......the one I had when I was 25 was the size of a golf ball......This one could very well be as big or larger...….


----------



## DBowers01

Awesome stuff.


----------



## woof156

rembrandt said:


> Thanks for the good thoughts.....I've had surgery before, right hip replacement and a Servasive Cyst removed and it isn't any fun but that was many yrs ago.....In 06 I had the hip replacement and I was sick big time to the anesthesia....I was told by my Doc. here in Talladega that it would probably be local and not put to sleep......the one I had when I was 25 was the size of a golf ball......This one could very well be as big or larger...….


Ouch. well when they are doing their thing you can be dreaming up new designs and stuff to do-- they do what they do, you do what you do. Again best of luck -- this too will past.


----------



## rembrandt

woof156 said:


> Ouch. well when they are doing their thing you can be dreaming up new designs and stuff to do-- they do what they do, you do what you do. Again best of luck -- this too will past.


Thanks for the post.....I'll be glad to get it done and get back to work....I have ideas that aren't getting attention.....

Dave


----------



## Caughtandhobble

Good luck with your surgery... I always enjoy admiring your work my friend


----------



## PSEPreacher

Will be praying for a successful surgery & quick recovery...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Thanks a lot PSE and Caught......I do appreciate it....


----------



## rembrandt

Tomorrow I will have a new pocket quiver and an arm guard to show you.....


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this guard today.........


----------



## rembrandt

My wife bought me a new tower so I could use my larger screen monitor..I am having problems getting it to work.....It’s not the puter, it’s my lack of learning.


----------



## rembrandt

My wife bought me a new tower so I could use my larger screen monitor..I am having problems getting it to work.....It’s not the puter, it’s my lack of learning.


----------



## rembrandt

Here is a photo of the arm guard........


----------



## rembrandt

I will polish the arm guard tomorrow but right now, I am trying to figure out how this new puter works......


----------



## rembrandt

I am now offering a free armguard (your choice) when you purchase a Knife or Pocket Quiver........Contact me for further info........


----------



## rembrandt

rembrandt said:


> I finished this guard today.........


BTW.....its a quiver NOT an armguard.....


----------



## rembrandt

I'll be going in for surgery in the morning and I could use some prayers and good lucks.......It shouldn't be too tough but I had the same thing done 58 yrs ago and it was in the same area and it was painful....The Doc back then said if he had known how big the Cyst was, he would put me in the hospital....It was the size of a golf ball......Thanks you guys for your support and I will report the outcome...... 

Dave


----------



## kspseshooter

Hang in there Dave. Prayers for a quick recovery 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

kspseshooter said:


> Hang in there Dave. Prayers for a quick recovery
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, I got it done this morning....it was nothing like the golf ball size cyst I had removed when I was 22....This Dr. shaved off the top of the cyst and used a tweezers like instrument to pull it out.....no incision and what took an hour back in 62 took 20mins today.....Unreal....but I have to leave the hole open and not let it close so it will heal from within......Well, I'm gonna rest some today and get back to work in the AM.....got some leather work to do......


----------



## varmint101

Glad it went well for you, Dave! Prayers it heals well. Was looking at your page on FB. Sure is some nice stuff. Hopefully after Christmas I can get something. Could use a new arm Guard!


----------



## rembrandt

varmint101 said:


> Glad it went well for you, Dave! Prayers it heals well. Was looking at your page on FB. Sure is some nice stuff. Hopefully after Christmas I can get something. Could use a new arm Guard!


Im going to put photos in that store of everything I have....and I have quite a number of arm guards, pocket quivers and knives....and I do custom work too.......


----------



## varmint101

Sounds great! The fellers on the Widow FB group sure liked your spider armguards!


----------



## newmexarcher

Speedy recovery Dave.


----------



## rembrandt

Varmint101 and newmexarcher....thanks to you both....I will know more on how I'm doing in a couple of days....I keep thinking that it was too easy and I will have to go thru more surgery but I'm no Dr cause I have no patients....


----------



## rembrandt

I am busy making a guitar strap for my son and when I finish that I will get back to side quivers, pocket quivers and armguards....I enjoy the heck out of the work....


----------



## coyote30

Good to see you got your shoulder fixed Dave. I can already see you are not going to take it easy for long. Haha


----------



## rembrandt

coyote30 said:


> Good to see you got your shoulder fixed Dave. I can already see you are not going to take it easy for long. Haha


Whoa....what I had done has nothing to do with my shoulder.....I had a cyst removed on the back of my neck....The shoulder will have to wait.....probably from now on....I have one bow left and no arrows or supplies...Its knife work and leather for me from now on.....


----------



## coyote30

MY mistake. I just assumed it was the cause of your shoulder issue. I'm glad that you got the new issue taken care of. I will still hope you can get back to shooting one day. Keep up the great work on the knives and leather!


----------



## rembrandt

coyote30 said:


> MY mistake. I just assumed it was the cause of your shoulder issue. I'm glad that you got the new issue taken care of. I will still hope you can get back to shooting one day. Keep up the great work on the knives and leather!


Thanks a lot....I miss shooting my bows and especially since I had improved my spot shooting to the point that my spot was about 3 inches under the X....I could see both so well and I was excited about it....


----------



## rembrandt

Here are a few photos of the guitar strap I made for my son Hunter....It took me almost a week to get ur done.....It looks easy to do but I could have made several arm guards and maybe a pocket quiver with the time I spent on this sling.....


----------



## rembrandt

It feels good to be free to get started on arm guards, pocket quivers and side quivers....and a few knifes......after looking at the strap above and since its gonna be late getting to my son anyway, I'm gonna do some additions to it.....but I will do that when I have the time on my other items........thanks everyone and Merry Christmas to you all and I hope you get archery gear for Christmas or that rifle you've always wanted.....just believe in Santa......

Dave


----------



## coyote30

That's a sweet looking guitar strap Dave. Merry Christmas to you also!


----------



## rembrandt

coyote30 said:


> That's a sweet looking guitar strap Dave. Merry Christmas to you also!


Thanks and Merry Christmas back to ya.........


----------



## rembrandt

I should have a ladies armguard tomorrow....It will be a bracer for a woman or young girl and it has a knife to boot....I've got it about 95% done so I should knock it out and have it ready before the storms hit here around 4PM....

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

Next will be a pocket quiver and then a side quiver I've been anxious to make...it will be predominantly black with a lighter brown décor color.....


----------



## rembrandt

I did get this one done for a lady who also wants a knife to boot....It is a BRACER for a woman.....


----------



## rembrandt

I am planning on coming out with an armguard that will be all leather and it will cost $15.00 plus shipping....It will be guard that will last you from now on and will be competitive with cheap models out there....stay tuned.....


----------



## rembrandt

Somebody is fixin to win one of my knifes or pocket quivers......Time will tell when that happens.....


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this sheath for one of my students who went home two years ago from his Mission and he came back for a visit....While he was here he made a couple knifes and I made this sheath for him...It came out fine and I'm satisfied with it....I teased him by asking him if he was worth it?


----------



## rembrandt

Got a good report on my Cervasive Cyst.....it was benign so it wasn't cancerous.....I'm working on another knife sheath and a pocket quiver.....hope to have them finished in a day or two......


----------



## Cd193

Glad to hear...you do some awesome work. God Bless


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this one today except for the final varnish on the leather....This is a Damascus blade and the brown on the leather is new to Fibbing leather dye...I will varnish it tomorrow and you will see a difference.....


----------



## rembrandt

Cd193 said:


> Glad to hear...you do some awesome work. God Bless


Thanks, your a good man......


----------



## rembrandt

I hate to misspell a word but I did on the dye......its Fiebing's not Fibbing.....and I'm not fibbing either......


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this bracer today and it shows the simplicity of where I am going with the low priced arm guards...They will be plain like this one but they will have a suede backing....and it will be like most of mine with only two buttons....


----------



## rembrandt

Here is guard no. 2 and that's how I'm gonna address them and title them....They will be $15 plus $4 shipping.....These will have suede backs, double stitched and some will have a green back, some red, and some black....These will last a lifetime if you take care of them.....

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

I'm working on a pocket quiver and while I let glue dry today I made this armguard......No. 3


----------



## rembrandt

I've been debating if I should move on to another forum.....I love AT and I have NO hard feelings toward this forum or AT in general . Heck, I was a Mod on here...I've been on AT since the early 90s and I've learned a lot here. Its the best place for archers bar none but I cannot shoot anymore and all I have is my leather and knife work.....but there is where the problem lies....I can't see buying into a sponsorship when all I try to do is make enough money to stay afloat.....I have no idea why business is so slow now days but I can't continue to do what I'm doing with no support....I'm battling rather to hang in here or go to another forum who are exited wanting me to come over.....

Dave


----------



## Caughtandhobble

Maybe you should spread your wings a little, BUT stay here my friend


----------



## rembrandt

Caughtandhobble said:


> Maybe you should spread your wings a little, BUT stay here my friend


Its no fun me leaving and I would rather be in TEXAS or ARIZONA BUT I'm HERE CAUSE IT MAKES MY WIFE HAPPY.....I'm gonna stay on here till my photo thread hits 50,000....I don't want the SPONSORS MAD AT ME and they are here to make money and I'm here to have fun and give to others....I love all you folks.....been on here for 20+ yrs. Anyway, I've got something I want to do that will keep me giving away some of my work......Here is an arm guard that I did today.....in fact, I'm giving this one away.....


----------



## rembrandt

Its been a lot of fun and I wish you all a long life with many great moments with the bow and arrow.....God bless you all!

Dave


----------



## woof156

And back at you Dave, many of having those great moments we will look forward to we will be wearing your stuff while we do. don't forget to leave a forwarding address. Take care


----------



## rembrandt

BTW AT members...you still get 10% off in my store....all you have to do is let me know you are a member.....thanks
Dave


----------



## rembrandt

When you go to my store be sure and hit "see all"......its at the bottom of the row of photos.....


----------



## Torian13

Dave, you post a link to your store here at the bottom of the thread. I'm interested in getting a few arm guards for myself and friends. Thanks!


----------



## rembrandt

I appreciate your interest and I have all 3 ready to go.....I posted 52 arm guard photos yesterday and I hope to get 9 Pocket quivers on there today.....Next, I will post photos of all my knifes......Things are looking up......

Dave


----------



## Where's Bruce?

How much to make a lightweight left arm protector with a big bull bison on it? PM me.


----------



## rembrandt

I finally have all my knifes, pocket quivers and side quivers in my store...just be sure and hit SEE ALL.....that's the key...Thanks 

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

This is the only Guard I have with a Buffalo (Shaggy) on it....


----------



## rembrandt

another photo...


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this armguard yesterday...It is almost a Bracer and the antler buttons are out of the way....I'm working on two others, one with cow hide with the hair and another for a lady....Two blue rose buds in that one.....


----------



## rembrandt

This one came out fine....I like it myself and it should go quickly at the shoot coming up this month....


----------



## imbowhunten

Awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kgsmith1960

Beautiful


----------



## pcf

Great work. Really like that buffalo guard.


----------



## Smash_86

Awesome work!!


----------



## Wag03

looks great


----------



## stlee

Awesome work! Is there a link to your store? You mentioned a shoot coming up where is that? I’m fairly new to the forum so if there is a section for stuff like that please let me know. I am not to far from you over in Georgia and I travel back to Alabama to see my mom. Thanks


----------



## mando

Amazing!


----------



## dal1510

nice work


----------



## btsteelman

Looks good


----------



## mrichardson1

Great work


----------



## rembrandt

Thanks to all 9 above.....I have a bunch of new work over at my store.....Take a look and I do custom work also.....I had to go to Texas for my BILs funeral....He and I were like brothers....we go back to the early 50s....BTW, I have some new Black Widow knifes and a few new armguards....

Dave


----------



## Mooseflies

Amazing work, I can only hope to reach that skill level someday.


----------



## rembrandt

Mooseflies said:


> Amazing work, I can only hope to reach that skill level someday.


Just keep at it and if you need any advice I will do my best to help you....

Dave


----------



## impo09

Very nice work. I do have a question though: Is there that much of a demand for arm guards? Are people using them to primarily keep their sleeves out of the way in cold weather? Are they mostly just cool collector pieces (they are cool no doubt)?


----------



## T553

very cool pics


----------



## rembrandt

impo09 said:


> Very nice work. I do have a question though: Is there that much of a demand for arm guards? Are people using them to primarily keep their sleeves out of the way in cold weather? Are they mostly just cool collector pieces (they are cool no doubt)?


I see quite a number at Trad shoots that do not use a guard....I think that most however at the compound shoots DO use them....I've sold a bunch of them tho and I like giving them away too....I've always used them with Trad bows and I think they are a protective device that comes in handy now and then.....


----------



## arbor

Nice!


----------



## jaspervtec

nice work


----------



## impo09

rembrandt said:


> I see quite a number at Trad shoots that do not use a guard....I think that most however at the compound shoots DO use them....I've sold a bunch of them tho and I like giving them away too....I've always used them with Trad bows and I think they are a protective device that comes in handy now and then.....


Gotcha! Well at any rate, very good looking work. You may have a decent crossover market with some serious cosplayers too! I always joke that a good chunk of trad is into it because the stuff just looks cool.


----------



## woof156

impo09 said:


> Very nice work. I do have a question though: Is there that much of a demand for arm guards? Are people using them to primarily keep their sleeves out of the way in cold weather? Are they mostly just cool collector pieces (they are cool no doubt)?


I use them for both for keeping sleeves out of the way and the rare occasion that I expand a bit much and whack my bow arm. It does happen and when I shoot bows I have not shot before I seem to whack my arms more. I notice that Olympic style shooters on the world stage use them but maybe it is required???


----------



## barebowman

they look good. keep up the good work


----------



## rembrandt

barebowman said:


> they look good. keep up the good work


I hope to do just that.....it gives me the desire to get up in the morning and do something creative.....I look forward to the workshop....I know of few places I would rather be....

Dave


----------



## C Roberts

Very nice stuff, you are a craftsmen sir.


----------



## dcz

That is very impressive leather work. I really like the quivers.


----------



## rembrandt

Thanks to you two....I hope there will be more to come.....


----------



## rembrandt

BTW...you can see all of my photos by going to.....Dave's Knife and Leather Store...over in FB...just place that in the search box and look for the picture of Festus Hagan and when you get to my store look for "See All"....


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this one a few days ago and just now showing it....I want to make a good sheath for it but I've come down with a bug-a-monia and don't feel up to it....


----------



## martha j

looking good, now get over the bug


----------



## rembrandt

martha j said:


> looking good, now get over the bug


I want to big time cause I have a class coming here next week....8 of them to be exact....I've ordered about a dz new blades and I hope I have some help on this....They are 12 to 16 years old.....I can't keep my close attention on that many.....and for safety, I will need some help....I've been doing this for about 10 to 12 years and I've had one kid get cut and that was because he was showing off in front of some girls and cut his wrist on a knife in a vice.....


----------



## alderwillow

outstanding work here


----------



## joeken636

Nice stuff man


----------



## Yodes89

Rem, your work is great! I've tried to read as many of the pages as I could, and couldn't see an Etsy store. Is that still going, or is it just on Facebook?


----------



## rembrandt

Yodes89 said:


> Rem, your work is great! I've tried to read as many of the pages as I could, and couldn't see an Etsy store. Is that still going, or is it just on Facebook?


Right now I have all my work on FB at my store there....Dave's knife and Leather Store.....I hope to open up in Etsy again and another store also.....


----------



## Purity02

wow that looks great


----------



## Yodes89

Understood, thank you! Definitely going to look up your FB page!


----------



## leoncrandall74

rembrandt said:


> Right now I have all my work on FB at my store there....Dave's knife and Leather Store.....I hope to open up in Etsy again and another store also.....


I enjoy seeing all your work here but I don't have Facebook is there another way to see?

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## MMB1

Great work! Those are very nice.


----------



## rembrandt

leoncrandall74 said:


> I enjoy seeing all your work here but I don't have Facebook is there another way to see?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


You might try the Google route.....I've never done it but its worth a try.....If you see anything in the last 10 to 20 pages on here, I probably have or I can do custom work with name or initials etc....I also have my ph. no. that all you have to do is PM me and I will furnish that for you.....


----------



## knockhunter

Very nice work.

Mike


----------



## rembrandt

I did get these two finished today......I've been wanting to turn out some side quivers but this bug-ammonia has me down just enough to be NOT in the mood.....


----------



## GTR0713

Good looking stuff!!

Gary


----------



## gimmeryce

Damnnnn you've got an Etsy shop or something?


----------



## SSELECT

Excellent work, thanks for sharing!


----------



## RS 33

Awesome work!!


----------



## rembrandt

I feel much better today.....I did get out and did some yard work and put up another Blue Bird house....I have 3 now and love the little birds right along with my hummingbirds....Anyway, I will get after some side quivers and pocket quivers soon....Also, I have several knifes that I made and they need new sheaths......that's coming up too.....

Dave


----------



## HoldenJack6

Looks amazing!


----------



## dmkrause

Is your stuff on Etsy. It’s beautiful.


----------



## rembrandt

dmkrause said:


> Is your stuff on Etsy. It’s beautiful.


Contact me at Daves Knife and Leather Store over on Facebook.....you don't have to be a member to view my store....there is a "Search" area at the top.....be sure and look for the SEE ALL spot on the bottom of photos.....thanks for your interest....

Dave


----------



## tam9492

Anything arm guards with sheep/rams?


----------



## cocote

Nice work


----------



## Rynschumann

awesome work


----------



## rembrandt

tam9492 said:


> Anything arm guards with sheep/rams?


I have one as we speak drawn and ready to go....stay tuned on that one......


----------



## z-VooD-z

Wow gorgeous work - keep it up !


----------



## rembrandt

z-VooD-z said:


> Wow gorgeous work - keep it up !


Lord willing, I will be doing this for a few more years.....thanks for the praise....


----------



## rembrandt

Worked most of the evening on a sheath for the Black Widow Knife I made....I hope to show the sheath tomorrow....I don't think I'll every get caught up....This time of the year, I start doing yd work....I have 28 rose bushes, birds galore that depend on me for food and it won't be long till the Hummers show up.....yesterday, I worked into the soil fungicide treatment and tomorrow I will plant two Blue Berry plants, a Clemantis and a new Azalea.......Ahhhhh, but I love it.....


----------



## foxfirewisp

I really like the style of your leatherwork! Hopefully one day I'll own something that you've crafted.


----------



## rembrandt

foxfirewisp said:


> I really like the style of your leatherwork! Hopefully one day I'll own something that you've crafted.


Welcome to Archery Talk.........this is the place to learn from some dedicated Trad Shooters.....I hope you do own one of my items....its kind of you to say you like my style......BTW, I will have a new knife and sheath on here tomorrow.....I think you will like how it came out.....

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

I like this one and I put in two days getting this sheath the way I wanted it......I'm showing it now instead of tomorrow but I had to rush it and that's something I don't like to do.....anyway......


----------



## leoncrandall74

Beautiful work as always

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

I've got a Dragon Scale Stamp on the way from Bulgaria and it is a better stamp than the one I used on the sheath above....as soon as it shows up I will make another similar to this one and I hope more attractive......


----------



## Bergloch

It was two days we’ll spent Dave. That sheath is very nice.


----------



## Camshaft07

gorgeous work!!


----------



## Mgw7989

That’s nice work


----------



## rembrandt

Camshaft07 said:


> gorgeous work!!


Thanks.....this time of the year has me working like a Turk to get the flower beds ready for spring.....I hope to turn out some quivers and knifes this week.....I've got an order for 4 neck knifes and I need to get on it....

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

If you see an item you like please contact me by phone... my number is 903-724-1939 do not PM me.....its better if we talk about my work and just could be more profitable for you as a buyer....I love to give discounts to people I get to talk with.......

thanks
Dave


----------



## tam9492

I'll give you a call once you post the arm guard sporting the rams/sheep!


----------



## rembrandt

tam9492 said:


> I'll give you a call once you post the arm guard sporting the rams/sheep!


I have two ready to finish but I've been to Texas due to my BIL passing away and I've been trying to get yd work done for this spring but other than that, I have no excuse...sorry about that and I will do my best to get ur done........


----------



## rembrandt

rembrandt said:


> If you see an item you like please contact me by phone... my number is 903-724-1939 do not PM me.....its better if we talk about my work and just could be more profitable for you as a buyer....I love to give discounts to people I get to talk with.......
> 
> thanks
> Dave


I am offering a big discount on my products in my store and I am accepting orders over my phone only....my phone number is located there and I love talking to my buyers and the discount on my knifes are a steal.....thanks, Dave Broughton


----------



## tam9492

rembrandt said:


> I have two ready to finish but I've been to Texas due to my BIL passing away and I've been trying to get yd work done for this spring but other than that, I have no excuse...sorry about that and I will do my best to get ur done........


No hurry....I'm patient!


----------



## Jimmy_o80

top notch work


----------



## riverrat2

very,very nice. You ever made a seat for a Harley Chopper? Those sell for some coin. Great work! rat'


----------



## rembrandt

riverrat2 said:


> very,very nice. You ever made a seat for a Harley Chopper? Those sell for some coin. Great work! rat'


No.....I've never ventured into that area of leather making.....all I ever rode was a Honda 750 and a Goldwing........I passed Harleys broke down on the side of the road.....but my youngest son loves his soft tail......


----------



## totalinertia

Humbled by the skills of a true Artist/Craftsman................Perhaps Leather Guru is more fitting.. Just really enjoyed seeing it. Stars and Bars were my favorite designs. I am a Southerner whose family was spawned from the Confederacy though. Perhaps I am biased.


----------



## rembrandt

totalinertia said:


> Humbled by the skills of a true Artist/Craftsman................Perhaps Leather Guru is more fitting.. Just really enjoyed seeing it. Stars and Bars were my favorite designs. I am a Southerner whose family was spawned from the Confederacy though. Perhaps I am biased.


Thanks for the above.....I am, hopefully, improving with my leather work and my knifes....I have a new Dragon Scale Stamp waiting for me at the PO in the morning and I am looking forward to giving it a try.....It makes a beautiful pattern....Can't wait to get my hands on that stamp........


----------



## leoncrandall74

rembrandt said:


> Thanks for the above.....I am, hopefully, improving with my leather work and my knifes....I have a new Dragon Scale Stamp waiting for me at the PO in the morning and I am looking forward to giving it a try.....It makes a beautiful pattern....Can't wait to get my hands on that stamp........


Can't wait to see the scales on some of your work 

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

leoncrandall74 said:


> Can't wait to see the scales on some of your work
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


I can't wait to get my hands on that stamp......I ordered it out of Bulgaria close to a month ago and its just now getting here....It wasn't all that cheap either...$30 and that's the most I've paid for a stamp....


----------



## rembrandt

After a month waiting for a Dragon Scale Stamp, it finally showed up in the mail from Bulgaria....I took a scrap of leather and tried it out and I know how to do it and how to use the stamp where it fits each piece together.....I hope to have an arm guard done tomorrow, with this tool....They aren't cheap and the shipping cost is as much as the stamp but I hope it will be worth it and I think it will be.........


----------



## phwbt

Nice work. Leather is a fun medium to work with.


----------



## YoungMarine

Nice work.


----------



## AKRuss

Handsome leather work!


----------



## stillontarget

Wow nice work!


----------



## rembrandt

I'm trying to finish an armguard which I used the Scale stamp on.....The drying process has to happen in stages or it will bleed and ruin your project.....Hopefully I will have it finished tomorrow.....My wife bought me 5 new Rose plants and an Azalia to put in the ground and I have about 60 Tree, bushes and rose fertilizer stakes to hammer around the plants also.......I will do my best to get some leather work on here this week......


----------



## rembrandt

stillontarget said:


> Wow nice work!


I spent most of my Railroad career living in Tomball and Magnolia, Tx.......40 miles down the North Freeway to the rail yards......and then 40 miles back......Can't believe I did that for years but I had to make a living for my family......


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this one today...still practicing with the Dragon Scale Stamp.....I also tried a new concept I learned yesterday using sand paper over the whole leather item........


----------



## leoncrandall74

That looks really great, love how the scales turned out!

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## BarneySlayer

that looks pretty darn cool!


----------



## Tradhunter75

I like the look of those scales. Where did you find the tool to make that shape?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> that looks pretty darn cool!


Why Hello Barney....where in blue blazes have you been hiding out? I think we all have been missing you on here these days.......Quit being a stranger.......

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

Tradhunter75 said:


> I like the look of those scales. Where did you find the tool to make that shape?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Archery Talk Forum


If you go to ETSY and search for Leather Stamps you will come across a guy from Bulgaria....Just about all his stamps are $15 plus $15 shipping.....Takes about 3 weeks to get it but it is a quality product....I have two knife sheaths that I have stamped with this tool and will show them as soon as I get them finished.....I've been wanting this tool for a good while and I'm glad I have it now......


----------



## rembrandt

Here are 4 young men that finished their knifes today........I do like teaching these guys because they are eager and it gives them pride in making them........


----------



## totalinertia

Best thing you can do. Pass your knowledge and wisdom along to the next generation. Or it will be lost within the folds of time. Knives look awesome!!!


----------



## rembrandt

totalinertia said:


> Best thing you can do. Pass your knowledge and wisdom along to the next generation. Or it will be lost within the folds of time. Knives look awesome!!!


Pablo Picasso said "The meaning of life is to find your gift. The purpose of life is to give it away"...I believe that to be true and I have devoted most of my life trying to make others see what and why I do what I do.....Its not the items they make that means so much but its the reason I do it that matters.....


----------



## rembrandt

Finished the knife and sheath today...took me 4 days because of distractions from the wife and the class I taught Monday.....The knife is jeweled and I used the new Dragon Scale tool to make the design.....


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this one today, almost, I still have to polish it.......I am getting more and more NEO TRIBAL.....and that has nothing to do with politics.....I just love the Mountainman Era, been to many Rendezvous and seen a lot of Indians and visited with them, even dined with some that live in Grand Canyon.....My favorite Rendezvous is the Bridger Rendezvous in WY......


----------



## rembrandt

BTW, this is not the knife that will end up in this sheath.....I'll be working on the knife that will belong in this leather tomorrow........Looking forward to that........


----------



## weldermike70

Very nice work bud!


----------



## leoncrandall74

They look great as always!! Really like the scales

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

weldermike70 said:


> Very nice work bud!



Thanks...your a good man!


----------



## rembrandt

leoncrandall74 said:


> They look great as always!! Really like the scales
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


I like the scales also...I'm gonna do one more but reverse the scales to upside down or downside up......however you want to call it but it does make a good pattern and looks nice.....


----------



## rembrandt

I did finish this knife today and its OK.....I am putting it in the sheath that is above....Likes this knife better


----------



## WIZARD_

Beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this knife today and I received the package I've been looking for in the mail..."Grizzly Killer".....You never know how a knife will come out but everynow and then you get one done that you like and this one I LIKE....I will get on the sheath tomorrow....


----------



## Caughtandhobble

Wow, those are fantastic!!!!


----------



## rembrandt

Caughtandhobble said:


> Wow, those are fantastic!!!!


Thanks....I hope to have a sheath done today that will be appropriate for that knife.....I'm looking forward to getting that done and also I have two other knifes I'm working on and one is a file that I hope will turn out great....the metal in that file was tough to grind down....it should make for a fine blade......


----------



## rembrandt

rembrandt said:


> I finished this knife today and I received the package I've been looking for in the mail..."Grizzly Killer".....You never know how a knife will come out but everynow and then you get one done that you like and this one I LIKE....I will get on the sheath tomorrow....


This knife was fun to make and I changed my mind a couple of times on rather to use a bone or an antler and the antler won out....the handle gets larger as it gets to the burl and I will try to show it when I get the sheath made.....I hope today!


----------



## rembrandt

Dave Broughton

3 mins · 


...

Many ...Many Moons ago I was with a friend, a Nes Perse riding two beautiful Ops across the Buffalo Bill Ranch in Nebraska and about a 100 yds away we could see a Buffalo Cow down and something big and furry was on top of her....The Shaggy was struggling so I knew she was still alive so I spurred the big Op and we drove across the praire toward this battle for life...the friend stayed back and witnessed the show about to happen.....the closer I came the more edgy I became and I realized it was a Griz and a big one....I'm talking over 10ft tall when standing but I figured I could scare the animal off if I rode real close to them and veered off....When I got close, almost on the two, the bear stood up and whirled around at me and the Op.....Thats when all hell became real and put fear in my heart....the Op went to the left and I went to the right....I never felt hitting the ground but I was so close to the bear that I could smell him and see the evil in his eyes.....all I could do is grab the knife shown below and shove it into his chest with all the adrenaline that fear enduces when you see your life going by and the GRIM REAPER coming for you......for some reason the bear went for the knife that pertruded from his chest and with one swipe of his massive paw threw me 10ft away from him....He turned toward me and roared and then fell backward and I hoped DEAD......I had wet my pants and I lay there and too.... DIED........
If you believe all that I have some land south of Galveston to sell you......Oh, BTW, I told Mimi about this so she can verify it........


----------



## hingefracture

beautiful! amazing work!


----------



## rembrandt

BTW, I made the knife above from stem to stern...I have some more work on it but its minor stuff...The blade was an old file that my wife found for me at a yard sale...I will eventually make a good Neo Tribal sheath for it...also it says on the file that it was made in America and boy it was hard to grind down...


----------



## tam9492

Still interested in the ram arm guard!


----------



## rembrandt

tam9492 said:


> Still interested in the ram arm guard!


Dang, I have been so busy but other than that I have no excuse....Spring cleaning and yard work is wearing me out.....I have it on the guard and I will try to get it done as soon as I can.......


----------



## scott stith

really nice work!


----------



## tam9492

rembrandt said:


> Dang, I have been so busy but other than that I have no excuse....Spring cleaning and yard work is wearing me out.....I have it on the guard and I will try to get it done as soon as I can.......


Appreciate it!


----------



## rembrandt

Finished these two today and I'm working on an ordered pocket quiver and a knife (small) for a lady......pictured here


----------



## rembrandt

BTW...the top photo is about the sheath. The knife was completed back a few days.....


----------



## Caughtandhobble

Looking good as always... I'm loving the dragon scale stamp. Where did you get the stamp? I saw the shipping was almost as much as the stamp but I missed where it came from.

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## rembrandt

Caughtandhobble said:


> Looking good as always... I'm loving the dragon scale stamp. Where did you get the stamp? I saw the shipping was almost as much as the stamp but I missed where it came from.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ben


If you go to ETSY, go to leather stamping tools....I got mine from a guy in Bulgaria. The cost was $15 and $15 shipping....The same guy is selling them on EBAY for $22 plus free shipping.....found that one too late....takes about three weeks to get it......


----------



## BarneySlayer

rembrandt said:


> BTW, I made the knife above from stem to stern...I have some more work on it but its minor stuff...The blade was an old file that my wife found for me at a yard sale...I will eventually make a good Neo Tribal sheath for it...also it says on the file that it was made in America and boy it was hard to grind down...


Nice bear story!

Knife is pretty sweet too!


----------



## BarneySlayer

rembrandt said:


> Why Hello Barney....where in blue blazes have you been hiding out? I think we all have been missing you on here these days.......Quit being a stranger.......
> 
> Dave


I get distracted easily


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> Nice bear story!
> 
> Knife is pretty sweet too!


Hello Barney...nice of you to say that....I think I should write a book....LOL....


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> I get distracted easily


Now what could get you distracted from AT? Maybe a beautiful woman or big rattle snake in your bed? I love to look at a beautiful woman but can't remember WHY?


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> I get distracted easily


Now what could get you distracted from AT? Maybe a beautiful woman or big rattle snake in your bed? I love to look at a beautiful woman but can't remember WHY?


----------



## rembrandt

I hope to show a pocket quiver tomorrow.....A fellow from out west wants a Black Widow quiver, arm guard and a knife.....Should have them ready for shipping by Tues....


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this one today.....still need to polish it...it has a D loop, pocket, jeweled blade knife, arrow separator, and it favors the BW bow owners......


----------



## jcw740

Those are some nice details!


----------



## rembrandt

jcw740 said:


> Those are some nice details!


Thanks and welcome to Archery Talk.....the best place you can go to for intelligent info......


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this sheath that is for the knife I made out of a file.....


----------



## wvmci

Nice work


----------



## rembrandt

wvmci said:


> Nice work


Thanks, I went to a flea market today called MOUNTAIN TOP and I picked up a rasp, two files and two knifes....I hope to make some good stuff out of these.....I'm going to Harbor Freight tomorrow and get a larger GRINDER....Mine is taking a beating and the rasp is gonna be a chore for it.....I've also got two orders to fill and some behind that......and those have been waiting for quite a spell......

Dave


----------



## BarneySlayer

Looking forward to seeing more stuff!


----------



## rembrandt

I hope I can come up with some good items.....I'm not a friend of GRINDING but it is necessary to create something that is yours from stem to stern............


----------



## Caughtandhobble

Great work as always, I love the "Widow" quiver... What type of grinder are you buying?


----------



## rembrandt

Caughtandhobble said:


> Great work as always, I love the "Widow" quiver... What type of grinder are you buying?


The BW quiver is still mine....haven't sold it as yet....as for the GRINDER....a larger one with more power....


----------



## rembrandt

I have a bone handle knife and a sheath that I'm proud of, and I will show it tomorrow......I love what I'm doing and that's the important thing in creativity.....


----------



## rembrandt

Every now and then I turn out one I'm proud of....this one hasn't been polished yet but it turned out the way I wanted and that's a plus...


----------



## BarneySlayer

Superb!


----------



## BarneySlayer

Do you still do much scrimshaw?


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> Do you still do much scrimshaw?


Some...mostly Black Widow and elk heads.....I need to do more Eagle heads.....just been too busy to get involved in it but I have been considering burning the images on the handles....I'm reading about it and considering purchasing the equipment to do just that.....


----------



## BarneySlayer

My cousin's desk...

I think he likes it.

Put it next to the turkey call he made for his daughter 

The wolf went well with the mother in law too.


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> View attachment 6791147
> 
> 
> My cousin's desk...
> 
> I think he likes it.
> 
> Put it next to the turkey call he made for his daughter
> 
> The wolf went well with the mother in law too.


I remember that one...You've bought several of my knifes and I do appreciate it...I'm glad your cousin likes it...I should have two boot knifes to show either today or tomorrow.....tomorrow might be iffy, cause I'm headed for a flea market to look for old knifes to make Bowies out of for the Buckskinners.....I'm not interested in "skinning a deer knife" heck you can get a good pocket knife for that....What I go for is the creativity of Bowies and the leather décor that goes along with that style knife.....

Dave


----------



## Justinmcgrath

Ever considered doing a gun holster for concealed carry?


----------



## Joey C.

Real nice, wii look on Etsy for you stuff.


----------



## rembrandt

Justinmcgrath said:


> Ever considered doing a gun holster for concealed carry?



I've made quite a no. of gun holsters during my SASS & re-enactment days.....What determines it for concealment?


----------



## rembrandt

Justinmcgrath said:


> Ever considered doing a gun holster for concealed carry?



I've made quite a no. of gun holsters during my SASS & re-enactment days.....What determines it for concealment?


----------



## rembrandt

Joey C. said:


> Real nice, wii look on Etsy for you stuff.


You won't find me on ETSY anymore...Go to Facebook and at the top is a search area and type in "Dave's Knife and Leather Store"....that is where I am right now....when you get there go to SEE ALL...and you will see all my work or most of it.......


----------



## rembrandt

These need polishing but I will post them anyway....they are BOOT KNIFES for a lady in NC....


----------



## rembrandt

Here is a better photo....got rid of the thread......one is Damascus and the other one I jeweled.....


----------



## rembrandt

I can see more work to do so its back to the workshop.....


----------



## rembrandt

This sheath lost its knife somewhere down the road so I made another today.....


----------



## BarneySlayer

rembrandt said:


> This sheath lost its knife somewhere down the road so I made another today.....


For some reason I cannot see it.


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> For some reason I cannot see it.


I will try again...


----------



## rembrandt

another photo with knife outside of the sheath....


----------



## BarneySlayer

That looks quite nice!

Got any time for a commission? And can you do scrimshaw in red?


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> That looks quite nice!
> 
> Got any time for a commission? And can you do scrimshaw in red?


What determines the color, like red is the ink you use.....What have you got on your mind? PM me


----------



## BarneySlayer

rembrandt said:


> What determines the color, like red is the ink you use.....What have you got on your mind? PM me


Shall do buckaroo!


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> Shall do buckaroo!


The drawing was super....where did you learn how to draw? I am looking forward to getting it done and stay with me....I have one ahead of you.....


----------



## rembrandt

rembrandt said:


> Here is a better photo....got rid of the thread......one is Damascus and the other one I jeweled.....


BTW, the lady got her boot knifes and she loves them....that's what I like to hear.......got two more orders from her.....


----------



## rembrandt

Buckskinning days are here now and I have made many Rendezvous over the yrs and I believe this one could pass as period correct......the only décor is a jaw bone of a Muskrat......


----------



## rembrandt

I also made the Peace Pipe......anything Native American is interesting to me.....I'm looking forward to making a few Rendezvous this spring and summer......


----------



## BarneySlayer

Very nice!


----------



## PSYOPSGM

That's some pretty work


----------



## Nucleus

Not only beautiful but very practical designs. I love the small knives.


----------



## MikePhelps

those look great!


----------



## paulo308

Beautiful work, man!


----------



## rembrandt

paulo308 said:


> Beautiful work, man!


Thanks.....I try to improve all I can with each new one I work on....


----------



## rembrandt

Well, I finished this one today for a young man in NC....I will start on the sheath tomorrow and I hope it is finished NO later than Fri......He wanted some Navy Blue in the handle and in the sheath so I will see what I can do.....


----------



## BarneySlayer

That is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> That is absolutely gorgeous!


Since he resides in NC, the BLUE was pertinent to him.....He wants it in the sheath also......When I get the sheath done, I will get on yours for the Gunsmith........


----------



## BarneySlayer

rembrandt said:


> Since he resides in NC, the BLUE was pertinent to him.....He wants it in the sheath also......When I get the sheath done, I will get on yours for the Gunsmith........


Excellente Presidente


----------



## pounders94

Very nice work!


----------



## Marbar

Excellent work this looks amazing!


----------



## rembrandt

Marbar said:


> Excellent work this looks amazing!


Thanks....I can always find a flaw or two but I keep working trying to make the perfect knife....but I have the feeling that when I do, the Lord will take me up to do leather work......


----------



## thirdhandman

rembrandt said:


> Well, I finished this one today for a young man in NC....I will start on the sheath tomorrow and I hope it is finished NO later than Fri......He wanted some Navy Blue in the handle and in the sheath so I will see what I can do.....


UK blue and white. I love it Remmy. Going to have to do some bartering again. Pm me when ya get a chance.


----------



## CapnCohen

This is the first quiver I made (still using it). It originally had one strap. I then retrofitted a side strap to stabilize its position (worked beautifully). The dragon that I carved came from a tattoo online.


----------



## rembrandt

CapnCohen said:


> View attachment 6805453
> View attachment 6805455
> This is the first quiver I made (still using it). It originally had one strap. I then retrofitted a side strap to stabilize its position (worked beautifully).


Very well done....for a first quiver, you did well....I do like the color scheme on the Dragon quiver.....


----------



## Rodrigo

Wow!!! They´re wonderful!!!!


----------



## rembrandt

I should have a knife or two to show soon....Don't forget, I have some great buys in my store "Daves Knife and Leather Store" and I pay for shipping plus you get 10% off if you say your from Archery Talk......


----------



## Jayrad313

really nice work! i've got some projects in mind i'll have to get ahold of you!


----------



## rembrandt

Jayrad313 said:


> really nice work! i've got some projects in mind i'll have to get ahold of you!


Go to my store and call me on the phone......Thanks for looking ....Dave


----------



## rembrandt

I'm working on several knifes and leather sheaths but its a slow process....I'm getting heavy into smoke poles so my production is suffering in the mean time.....


----------



## rembrandt

I have two orders that I have to get out ASAP and I hope to have them done this week....I'm gonna add some icing on the cake for their patience.....Sometime, detail takes time, investigation and inventory......this is the case with these two.....


----------



## Tim_M

Nice quiver! I just bought a Neet Osage side quiver, but ever since I have been seeing a lot of nice back quivers, and its got me thinking...


----------



## rembrandt

Tim_M said:


> Nice quiver! I just bought a Neet Osage side quiver, but ever since I have been seeing a lot of nice back quivers, and its got me thinking...


The ones above are NOT mine......you have to go back thru my pages to see mine.....


----------



## Taryn

CapnCohen said:


> View attachment 6805453
> View attachment 6805455
> 
> This is the first quiver I made (still using it). It originally had one strap. I then retrofitted a side strap to stabilize its position (worked beautifully). The dragon that I carved came from a tattoo online.


Very nice work! I loved the dragon.


----------



## Taryn

rembrandt said:


> And some more leather....the top one isn't available....


I liked the deer, it looks contemporary.


----------



## rembrandt

Taryn said:


> I liked the deer, it looks contemporary.


Welcome to AT...lots of great folks on here...can teach you a bunch.............


----------



## shamalama

Very nice man, Good job


----------



## rembrandt

shamalama said:


> Very nice man, Good job


Appreciate that and welcome to AT......best archery forum in the world....


----------



## rembrandt

I’m getting ready for a big Trades Day that opens this week end within 3 miles of my home.....I also had a relative come out from Birmingham yesterday and he bought two knives.........I just laid them out on this table.......


----------



## rembrandt

rembrandt said:


> I’m getting ready for a big Trades Day that opens this week end within 3 miles of my home.....I also had a relative come out from Birmingham yesterday and he bought two knives.........I just laid them out on this table.......


can someone roll this photo over? I’d appreciate it....


----------



## rembrandt

I Pad photo and every now and then I get the dang thing upside down and on my puter I can't roll it over.....


----------



## leoncrandall74

rembrandt said:


> I’m getting ready for a big Trades Day that opens this week end within 3 miles of my home.....I also had a relative come out from Birmingham yesterday and he bought two knives.........I just laid them out on this table.......


A LOT of beautiful work on that table!! Any chance of a close up of that blue one?

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## Tereva

Here you are, pic is rolled over.









Thoses are not knives, those are swords!!! : )

Cheers,

T.


----------



## rembrandt

I put these on display in Mimi's Living room.....sold two off that table and I'm getting ready for the 11th and Trades Day, a big Flee Market Opening about 3 miles from my Home....I think I will be able to go to this event as a vendor for a long time.....I guess as long as I can turn them out....Seeing my knives up close is a lot better than a photo.....

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

Tereva said:


> Here you are, pic is rolled over.
> 
> View attachment 6823643
> 
> 
> Thoses are not knives, those are swords!!! : )
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> T.


Thanks for flipping my upside down photo.....


----------



## Vovchok

It's very beautiful


----------



## rembrandt

Vovchok said:


> It's very beautiful


Thanks, I have Barney taken care of and now I have to do one for ThirdHandMan.....you know, the owner of the best target material around.....I had two sets of his targets and over the yrs. I only replaced one set and the other I gave to a friend....Highly recommend his skins.....

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

I will show what I finished for Barney Slayer soon....I want him to get the knifes before I do it however......

Dave


----------



## Billm2019

Those look great!!!


----------



## timothymattson

Do you (will you) do a holster for a pistol? If so I can send you a PM.


----------



## rembrandt

timothymattson said:


> Do you (will you) do a holster for a pistol? If so I can send you a PM.


I've made a bunch of Cowboy gun rigs but not any of this modern stuff....but send me the PM about it
and I'll let you know if I can do it.....

Dave


----------



## BarneySlayer

rembrandt said:


> I will show what I finished for Barney Slayer soon....I want him to get the knifes before I do it however......
> 
> Dave


I am so excited! I will take pictures too!


----------



## rembrandt

Jim (ThirdHandman)....look for yours on here tomorrow....I'm doing the final touches now and I hope to get it on here ASAP.....


----------



## AFL40

Wow, that is some nice work


----------



## rembrandt

ThirdHandman....I have it finished and ready to mail....send me your address BWO PM and I will get it in the mail....I've posted photos over in FB...and I will try to get it into my store....For some reason the gallery of my work will not take new photos but I might be able to post them off my I Pad....will try that tonight.......


----------



## rembrandt

Here is the Kentucky Wildcat Knife and sheath it’s going to Jim Litmer, Thirdhandman......


----------



## rembrandt

And another shot......


----------



## rembrandt

Here is the one going to Barney Slayer....


----------



## rembrandt

The gut hook knife is a freebi for him and the sheath has two belt loops on the back so it will go parallel with the belt....


----------



## rembrandt

For some reason I cannot take a photo with my IPad that is right side up......yuk


----------



## survivalistd

Helped ya out. Beautiful work as always!!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Thanks, your a good man


----------



## rembrandt

This is most of the side and pocket quivers I have left......


----------



## rembrandt

The one with the Black Widow has an arrow septerator


----------



## survivalistd

I love the knife pocket you have on those. Incredible looking. I love the one you sent me and the attention to detail. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd

leoncrandall74 said:


> A LOT of beautiful work on that table!! Any chance of a close up of that blue one?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


Just for you my friend









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BarneySlayer

rembrandt said:


> Here is the one going to Barney Slayer....


DAMN!

You keep stepping things up!

Very much looking forward to getting these in my paws!


----------



## Lanesdad

Very Nice!


----------



## BarneySlayer

You know, I hate to do this to you, but I think that Three-eyed red wolf needs a little Bowie brother 

Maybe when you've cleared your table just a bit!


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Just for you my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I will post it on here for you...stay tuned...


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> You know, I hate to do this to you, but I think that Three-eyed red wolf needs a little Bowie brother
> 
> Maybe when you've cleared your table just a bit!


once you’ve done something, it’s much easier to do it again....


----------



## rembrandt

rembrandt said:


> onced you’ve done something, it’s much easier to do it again....



I will make you the same deal....


----------



## rembrandt

rembrandt said:


> This is most of the side and pocket quivers I have left......



The black one has a knife also....


----------



## rembrandt

Here is a better photo.....


----------



## rembrandt

And another.....


----------



## rembrandt

You get a free arm guard with it also.....


----------



## 1ArrowToTheKnee

You guys have some tallent when it comes to leatherworks. Does anyone here like me fancy a bit of knife carving though?


----------



## rembrandt

1ArrowToTheKnee said:


> You guys have some tallent when it comes to leatherworks. Does anyone here like me fancy a bit of knife carving though?


welcome to AT....lets see what you do.....


----------



## survivalistd

Absolutely beautiful chraftsmanship 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## elkincoach

nice


----------



## rembrandt

I hope to have some photos tomorrow.....another knife and sheath for a Seahawk fan in Washington.....


----------



## survivalistd

Looking forward to it..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jr.see

Nice


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this one for a Seattle Seahawk fan in Washington......


----------



## rembrandt

Another photo


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> looking forward to it..
> 
> Sent from my sm-n950u using tapatalk


say when........i posted it a few minutes ago....


----------



## survivalistd

Beautiful work as always. Love your attention to detail. He is going go be super excited to receive that. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Beautiful work as always. Love your attention to detail. He is going go be super excited to receive that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


His girlfriend ordered the knife and she saw it a while ago and she was all excited with it.......


----------



## rembrandt

BTW.....Thanks Survivalisted


----------



## Landonkyle

Awesome stuff. I enjoy leather working some but it's nothing compared to this.


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> BTW.....Thanks Survivalisted


Your more than welcome. Great chraftsmanship is something I appriciate. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Your more than welcome. Great chraftsmanship is something I appriciate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


You keep on and I'm gonna have to pay you Ad service and send you a new knife.......


----------



## survivalistd

My appreciation is not to gain something. I've been doing hardwood floors for 40 years and truly do love craftsmanship. I've tried working with leather before but I better just stick to wood. :grin:

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> My appreciation is not to gain something. I've been doing hardwood floors for 40 years and truly do love craftsmanship. I've tried working with leather before but I better just stick to wood. :grin:
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I was joshing with you but I do appreciate your acknowledging what little ability I have.....Your a good man......


----------



## Wicked_Salmon

Really nice work...


----------



## rembrandt

Wicked_Salmon said:


> Really nice work...


Thanks and welcome to AT.....


----------



## rembrandt

Here are the three hides I got in a trade....the raccoon is gonna end up as a back quiver....not sure about the Bobcat but the Red Fox is gonna be a mountainman hat....


----------



## rembrandt

Here is a photo of my canopy at the HH Classic....


----------



## MEAT HNTRx5

Awesome work!


----------



## survivalistd

Very cool. Cant wait to see your mountain man hat. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74

X2 can't wait to see the hat

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

leoncrandall74 said:


> X2 can't wait to see the hat
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


I had a hat made like I want this one but the only negative is it is mainly for the cold Mt. snow country....It is too warm for the Rendezvous time which is in the spring to the fall.....It is a very decorative item however if you want to look pre 1840.....When I get her to do the job I will post the photo of it.....


----------



## rembrandt

Big Jim’s new tent....He said it was more convenient and easier to tote around....


----------



## survivalistd

Great set up right there. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dbarnhart13

awesome work


----------



## CamoQuest

I’ll be watching to see what you do with the bobcat. We have a gorgeous cat in our freezer, but I haven’t been able to decide what to do with her. Don’t really have room for another full body mount, but I almost hate the thought of cutting it in pieces.


----------



## rembrandt

CamoQuest said:


> I’ll be watching to see what you do with the bobcat. We have a gorgeous cat in our freezer, but I haven’t been able to decide what to do with her. Don’t really have room for another full body mount, but I almost hate the thought of cutting it in pieces.


What I'm gonna do with mine is form a tube the size and length I want that will fit down the cased Bobcat....I will leave the head and the tail on the animal....after that is accomplished I will work on the belts that go across the back or I will see if I can make a sheath that has the long slot on the side that allows the arrows to be pulled up from the bottom and then pulled out....It will hang from the shoulder, all you have to do is stick your head thru the loop and the other will have the belt across the back....It will be fun to do....


----------



## rembrandt

CamoQuest said:


> I’ll be watching to see what you do with the bobcat. We have a gorgeous cat in our freezer, but I haven’t been able to decide what to do with her. Don’t really have room for another full body mount, but I almost hate the thought of cutting it in pieces.


BTW....if its a big female....I think I would find a place to put that mount.....but I understand the ROOM thing....I have two antelopes right over my head as we speak.....


----------



## idaho joe

I know it's been over stated here, but beautiful work, man!


----------



## rembrandt

idaho joe said:


> I know it's been over stated here, but beautiful work, man!


Thanks a bunch....it makes my day when I read that......Both my wife and myself have been under the weather the last two weeks but I hope we have it licked now and I can go back to work......BTW, welcome to AT.....


----------



## rembrandt

They say my knifes and sheaths are too modern and won’t pass for pre 1840......OK...here is my first attempt at being 1840.....


----------



## rembrandt

Typical.......upside down


----------



## rembrandt

Trying again......


----------



## rembrandt

The sheath is cow hide with black hair that fades to a gray as you go down to the bottom of the sheath...the only thing that they might get me on is the brass pins in the handle of the knife...The Buckskinner folks are tough and determined to make everything period correct.....


----------



## Draven Olary

I don't know what they don't pass, but I like your take on that Bowie / skinner knife. What steels are you using?


----------



## survivalistd

Very impressive any cowboy would appriciate that on their belt. Fixed you pics









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Very impressive any cowboy would appriciate that on their belt. Fixed you pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thanks a million....for flipping them over....I’m using my IPAD camera and all it wants to do is .....upside down.....

Dave


----------



## garett08

Cool


----------



## rembrandt

garett08 said:


> Cool


Thanks, tomorrow, I hope to have done one of my special Bone Handled knifes that I made a single loop Mexican sheath for, that is decorated with a silver Dollar and quite a number of harnise spots......


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> Thanks a million....for flipping them over....I’m using my IPAD camera and all it wants to do is .....upside down.....
> 
> Dave


My privilege to help display such beautiful art.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Here is the sheath I’m working on and I’m headed for a gun show in Hoover, Al so the dying will have to wait but in the mean time.......


----------



## rembrandt

Don’t forget my store.....buy an arm guard and get one free.....Dave’s Knife and Leather Store.....


----------



## TheFishinBowmen

beautiful work


----------



## chris51992

rembrandt said:


> Here is the sheath I’m working on and I’m headed for a gun show in Hoover, Al so the dying will have to wait but in the mean time.......


Dang! I was at the gun show today too!! I won one of your knifes a while back, would’ve loved to meet you,sir.


----------



## rembrandt

chris51992 said:


> Dang! I was at the gun show today too!! I won one of your knifes a while back, would’ve loved to meet you,sir.


Same here, would have enjoyed meeting you for sure.....I had a dark red shirt on with a statement on the back that said GUNS ARE A TOOL, NEITHER GOOD NOR BAD, ITS THOSE THAT USE THEM THAT MAKE IT SO.......something like that.....


----------



## chris51992

rembrandt said:


> Same here, would have enjoyed meeting you for sure.....I had a dark red shirt on with a statement on the back that said GUNS ARE A TOOL, NEITHER GOOD NOR BAD, ITS THOSE THAT USE THEM THAT MAKE IT SO.......something like that.....


Haha! Well said, sir.


----------



## rembrandt

I will show the new sheath this evening ....I have it dyed and just waiting for it to dry and then varnish.....


----------



## survivalistd

Woohoo more art coming out way..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Here it is after the dying process and I’m working on another ....l do love doing this.....


----------



## survivalistd

It shows in your work. Beautiful Dave nice job.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Tomorrow I will get after another sheath....There is no end to it.......but I hope to improve and go to a higher level......


----------



## survivalistd

Looking forward to see it. Have you ever made an cross draw sheath and sling. Under left armpit right hand draw ? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

I just made two cross draw sheaths for a guy here in Bama.....He wanted me to do sheaths for 6 butcher knifes but when I told him it would cost $10 for each one he said he couldn't afford that......My lands, I cant go any lower than that.....not to sure about a sling....can you show a photo of one? 

Dave


----------



## thefirstndsecon

Wow that is just awesome!


----------



## survivalistd

10? Wow. That's a great price. Some people just dont understand the labor involved and the material.
Example from the web. I would believe it attaches to the belt also for stability. I'll send you some more ideas when I get back from work.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tam9492

Still looking for my first arm guard! Any chance you have the sheep/ram done yet? If not, is the bison still available?


----------



## rembrandt

tam9492 said:


> Still looking for my first arm guard! Any chance you have the sheep/ram done yet? If not, is the bison still available?


let me take a look....I sold a bunch of them last week end at the Howard Hill Classic.....I wii get back with ya.....


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> 10? Wow. That's a great price. Some people just dont understand the labor involved and the material.
> Example from the web. I would believe it attaches to the belt also for stability. I'll send you some more ideas when I get back from work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


That looks similar to a shoulder holster for a pistol....


----------



## tam9492

rembrandt said:


> let me take a look....I sold a bunch of them last week end at the Howard Hill Classic.....I wii get back with ya.....


Thanks!


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> That looks similar to a shoulder holster for a pistol....


Yes I believe they would be the same. But if you make one it's considered art.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

I have put together a knife which is very similar to the one that the main character in the series on NETFLIX.... I think the title is "The Frontiersman".....Anyway, the sheath is being made as we speak and I hope to show it tomorrow.....That kind of knife and sheath is rather easy to make so it should speed along.....


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> I have put together a knife which is very similar to the one that the main character in the series on NETFLIX.... I think the title is "The Frontiersman".....Anyway, the sheath is being made as we speak and I hope to show it tomorrow.....That kind of knife and sheath is rather easy to make so it should speed along.....


This one









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> This one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thats him and I want to pull his coat around and take another look at that handle...mine is a little different but it feels great in my hand....I hope to show it this evening....that is if my wife don’t come up with a hand full of honey dos. BTW, thanks for the photo....


----------



## rembrandt

Well, for some reason AT won't allow me to post that photo.....I'll try later......

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

OK, gonna try again....the blade is stone washed black....mine is not like the one the Frontiersman wore so I will hopefully get a good photo of his and try to emulate it as best I can....


----------



## BarneySlayer

I like it! Looks like it might provide a little extra finger purchase!

Are you ready for a couple of matching mini-bowies now?


----------



## survivalistd

Beautiful looking knife Dave.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nathanacarter

good job


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> I like it! Looks like it might provide a little extra finger purchase!
> 
> Are you ready for a couple of matching mini-bowies now?


You bet I am......always ready I mean....PM me what you want.....


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Beautiful looking knife Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I will have to come up with a big butcher knife and if I can get a photo from you of the holster it fit in I would be beholding to ya......Dang..."beholding"....I been watching too many WESTERNS....


----------



## rembrandt

Arm guard with ELK.....This is a good one especially the color scheme....sometimes I luck out......puredee luck....


----------



## tam9492

rembrandt said:


> Arm guard with ELK.....This is a good one especially the color scheme....sometimes I luck out......puredee luck....


Really like this one!


----------



## rembrandt

Here are some arm guards that I really like and I’m letting them go with a discount if you buy two.....


----------



## rembrandt

I think I'm gonna post some group photos and see if you like that means of showing what I have......I'm out of side and pocket quivers so I will be producing them soon.....stay tuned and I will post them as I finish them......I'm going after a NEW design that is a little larger on the side quivers.....when I say side, I mean, not only the side quiver but the pocket quivers also..... some pocket quivers will be just that, NO angles, just straight up and down......


----------



## rembrandt

rembrandt said:


> Here are some arm guards that I really like and I’m letting them go with a discount if you buy two.....


Be sure a go to my store....Dave's Knife and Leather Store......I hope to go to another outlet......Facebook sucks! When I do I will let you know......


----------



## woof156

rembrandt said:


> Be sure a go to my store....Dave's Knife and Leather Store......I hope to go to another outlet......Facebook sucks! When I do I will let you know......


Great works as always Dave. I do hope you can find another outlet, Fakebook is not easy to use and lots of us aren't members. Good luck!!


----------



## survivalistd

No Facebook account for me 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tam9492

Same, would like to buy direct. Bighorn ram.


----------



## rembrandt

tam9492 said:


> Same, would like to buy direct. Bighorn ram.


I guess I'll get after that Ram....I have a Ram PU and I love it....Its the Larime not the Bighorn however.....Thanks,

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> No Facebook account for me
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I will let you people know when a new store is open......and where it is........


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> I will let you people know when a new store is open......and where it is........


Thanks Dave..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Thanks Dave..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I have the blade now....I had it all along just didn't come across it till today. It broadens out near the tip of the blade just like that guy in "The Frontiersman" Do you think you can come up with the sheath? 

Dave


----------



## tjwagoner

All the talent here is amazing. I'll have to checkout the Etsy account! Well done!


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> I have the blade now....I had it all along just didn't come across it till today. It broadens out near the tip of the blade just like that guy in "The Frontiersman" Do you think you can come up with the sheath?
> 
> Dave


Yes I can come up with a sheath. What a great blade. Post some pics when you can.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Yes I can come up with a sheath. What a great blade. Post some pics when you can.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I will post a photo when I get it done for sure....I got the antler today and it should do the job...I just need a photo of what it looks like......


----------



## rembrandt

I went to the TRADES DAY here near my home and I ended up with this set of antlers......One tine will pay for the whole set....and of course SusieQ wouldn’t let any lookers buy any of my knives......


----------



## survivalistd

Helping out susieQ









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Thanks again survivalist.......


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> Thanks again survivalist.......


No problem didn't want susieQ walking on the ceiling 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> No problem didn't want susieQ walking on the ceiling
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


At times she can do just that.....I do love that girl......


----------



## Jjh1982

Here's a pic of what I was thinking


----------



## akoch

Just discovered this! Super awesome work. Looks like you can find your store on Facebook? Is that correct?


----------



## rembrandt

akoch said:


> Just discovered this! Super awesome work. Looks like you can find your store on Facebook? Is that correct?


Yes....that is correct....Just go to Facebook and in the SEARCH....just put in Daves Knife and Leather Store....When you find my store go to any photo and look for SEE ALL and you can see what I've done in the past.....thanks

Dave


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> At times she can do just that.....I do love that girl......


Mans best friend

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

I can do something very similar to that....in my art morgue I have all kinds of photos like those you just presented and I would be happy to get those done asap.....let me know what you want,..... like initials etc......


----------



## rembrandt

It’s arm guard time........


----------



## rembrandt

These will be upside down as usual.....this I Pad or Tablet just won’t cooperate......


----------



## rembrandt

Here are some more.......


----------



## rembrandt

A bunch of mine are on page one but most are sold but you can get the idea what I do.....my store shows what I have to offer.....
Dave


----------



## rembrandt

Here are a few more......


----------



## survivalistd

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

I find it hard to accept that there are not any Longhorn fans that do not shoot a bow.......unreal and this is one of my best.....


----------



## Shandicap6

That is a beautiful piece of work.


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> I find it hard to accept that there are not any Longhorn fans that do not shoot a bow.......unreal and this is one of my best.....


That is beautiful almost made me a long horn fan :grin:

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> That is beautiful almost made me a long horn fan :grin:
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I've always been a Longhorn fan even tho I played baseball for the Sam Houston Bearkats.....


----------



## BarneySlayer

Dave, you keep getting better and better! Retirement has been good for your artistic side.

:mracoustic::jazzmatazzes::guitarist2:


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> Dave, you keep getting better and better! Retirement has been good for your artistic side.
> 
> :mracoustic::jazzmatazzes::guitarist2:


Its because of guys like you that keep me challenged.....making me do new things I've not done before and with each one I grow a little....


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> Dave, you keep getting better and better! Retirement has been good for your artistic side.
> 
> :mracoustic::jazzmatazzes::guitarist2:


Barney......I have all your knifes (3) made but 1 needs some more sanding....Three sheaths are almost finished and of course the Wolf has to be put on each....I hope to have it pretty much done tomorrow......I will let you look at the knifes and choose which two you want.....
Dave


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> Barney......I have all your knifes (3) made but 1 needs some more sanding....Three sheaths are almost finished and of course the Wolf has to be put on each....I hope to have it pretty much done tomorrow......I will let you look at the knifes and choose which two you want.....
> Dave


You are a machine my friend..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> You are a machine my friend..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


If you only knew....I have an acre and a half to keep mowed and weed eating done...I have 32 Rose Bushes to keep fed and watered....I'm in the process of moving all my art supplies, paintings from my old studio to a new one I just purchased....I'm a vendor every Sat. at the new Trade Days just up the road from my home and of course its Church on Sundays......My wife has a bunch of honey-dos and she won't go anywhere unless I Chauffeur her around.....She has a smart car wrapped in hounds tooth and every time she goes to town people honk and wave at her....I try to get her to use it more but if she can talk me into taking her she is good with that.....When I can, I head to the Workshop.....I love it there, tranquility and peace.....just me and SusieQ ( we are inseparable)......


----------



## Yingweih

Beautiful works. And I like the pocket quiver with knife shell.


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> If you only knew....I have an acre and a half to keep mowed and weed eating done...I have 32 Rose Bushes to keep fed and watered....I'm in the process of moving all my art supplies, paintings from my old studio to a new one I just purchased....I'm a vendor every Sat. at the new Trade Days just up the road from my home and of course its Church on Sundays......My wife has a bunch of honey-dos and she won't go anywhere unless I Chauffeur her around.....She has a smart car wrapped in hounds tooth and every time she goes to town people honk and wave at her....I try to get her to use it more but if she can talk me into taking her she is good with that.....When I can, I head to the Workshop.....I love it there, tranquility and peace.....just me and SusieQ ( we are inseparable)......


I would definitely say you keep busy. I'm I total agreement Im very happy with my down time with my pups. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> I would definitely say you keep busy. I'm I total agreement Im very happy with my down time with my pups.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I am headed to the workshop now to finish the sheaths for Barney....gotta get busy.......I've got two arm guards to finish also.....


----------



## rembrandt

I found this blade at the Trade Days and grabed it....It was made by a guy who goes by TF or Thunder Forge....He will be on the show FORGED IN FIRE SOON.....


----------



## rembrandt

I have to finish these sheaths today and put the red wolfs on the handles.....tomorrow they will be ready to polish....


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> I found this blade at the Trade Days and grabed it....It was made by a guy who goes by TF or Thunder Forge....He will be on the show FORGED IN FIRE SOON.....


Love that show have you thought about being on it also?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Love that show have you thought about being on it also?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


No....I don't have the time to forge metal.....I use files, rasps or blanks but getting metal red hot and hammering on them is not my cup of tea....its bad enough having to grind away at files etc trying to get a nice looking blade.....I prefer Damascus and do most folks out there it appears......


----------



## rembrandt

I decided to alter two of the sheaths.....one, I dyed totally black and the other I dyed Golden Brown and faded to dark at the bottom....it’s time to put the wolf faces on the front in the white areas......it’s not easy but I know I can get it done because I’ve done two already.....


----------



## survivalistd

Very clean looking and I love the wolf idea. Perfect my friend. I had 2 F1 generation wolves probably the smartest dogs I ever owned. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Very clean looking and I love the wolf idea. Perfect my friend. I had 2 F1 generation wolves probably the smartest dogs I ever owned.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I'm impressed. did you raise them from pups?


----------



## chop26

Wow. You must have a lot of patience. Beautiful.


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> I'm impressed. did you raise them from pups?


Yes I got them as pups this was 25 years ago. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BarneySlayer

Very nice!

Three three-eyed red wolves!

There ought to be a story about that.

The pigs will never let it be told.

:wolf:


----------



## rembrandt

chop26 said:


> Wow. You must have a lot of patience. Beautiful.


I have to force myself to slow down and concentrate on detail or I make a mistake.....I think 30 years as an Engineer on the railroad taught me that.....getting in a hurry can cause bad accidents and even death out there on the rails so I learned to take it easy and do it right....it was a struggle for me and still is.....but when I do, things come out better....thanks


----------



## Jjh1982

Dave is great to work with awesome guy


----------



## rembrandt

Jjh1982 said:


> Dave is great to work with awesome guy


I appreciate that.......your too kind for sure....you need to tell my wife that also...LOL


----------



## BarneySlayer

rembrandt said:


> I appreciate that.......your too kind for sure....you need to tell my wife that also...LOL


If you want me to tell your wife how great you are, just drop me your digits.

She might be confused, but don't worry. I will positively glow!


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> If you want me to tell your wife how great you are, just drop me your digits.
> 
> She might be confused, but don't worry. I will positively glow!


Your know what you are?........just too much...LOL


----------



## rembrandt

I have the wolves done but I’m waiting for them to completely dry......I’m always concerned about bleeding and I don’t want that.......I’m working on one more thing, a LOGO arm guard and I’ll be caught up.......


----------



## rembrandt

It came a frog strangler at the Vets Trade Days yesterday and it was exacerbated by lightning strikes that was about the worst I’ve even seen........anyway, I did add to my knife blades.....this guy will be forged in fire in a couple months....here is the new blade I added to the other one.....horse on it....


----------



## rembrandt

I don’t like showing my work before It’s finished but Barney Slayer needs to see how it’s coming along.....actually, he never pushes me to hurry up, on the contrary, he tells me to take my time and make it right....These are not polished and I have to wait till it’s Dry for sure....bleeding will cause a lot more work


----------



## survivalistd

Beautiful my friend. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> I don’t like showing my work before It’s finished but Barney Slayer needs to see how it’s coming along.....actually, he never pushes me to hurry up, on the contrary, he tells me to take my time and make it right....These are not polished and I have to wait till it’s Dry for sure....bleeding will cause a lot more work


Because of owning wolves I made business logo with a wolf so I appriciate your work for sure. Nice job as always Dave..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Because of owning wolves I made business logo with a wolf so I appriciate your work for sure. Nice job as always Dave..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Now that wolf would be a lot easier than the red wolves I have to do for Barney.....Let me know if you want one....thanks for showing....


----------



## rembrandt

Go back to pg. 91 for my latest photos.....


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> Now that wolf would be a lot easier than the red wolves I have to do for Barney.....Let me know if you want one....thanks for showing....


Have you made any axe sheaths. I would love this on one of mine. I have a bunch of gransfors bruks axes we can figure something out.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lombardi_steven

really nice work


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Have you made any axe sheaths. I would love this on one of mine. I have a bunch of gransfors bruks axes we can figure something out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> All you would have to do is draw a profile around an axe, tell me the thickness and send it to me....Are you referring to the design above?


----------



## BarneySlayer

rembrandt said:


> I don’t like showing my work before It’s finished but Barney Slayer needs to see how it’s coming along.....actually, he never pushes me to hurry up, on the contrary, he tells me to take my time and make it right....These are not polished and I have to wait till it’s Dry for sure....bleeding will cause a lot more work


Love it!

It's going to be heart breaking to send these off and break up such a beautiful family.

But puppies gotta have homes!


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> survivalistd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you made any axe sheaths. I would love this on one of mine. I have a bunch of gransfors bruks axes we can figure something out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> All you would have to do is draw a profile around an axe, tell me the thickness and send it to me....Are you referring to the design above?
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. I'll send you a PM. Very cool.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## rembrandt

Looking forward to it....I will have armguards to show tomorrow and of course Barney's knifes varnished....They should really shine......


----------



## rembrandt

rembrandt said:


> Looking forward to it....I will have armguards to show tomorrow and of course Barney's knifes varnished....They should really shine......


Yesterday was a day of turmoil, I had 7 people here helping me move all my stuff from my studio down the hill up to my new one just outside my door...I'm looking forward to doing some paintings again.....I will show whats going to Barney Slayer varnished and also to a fellow AT member in Idaho,... his items varnished and ready to go.....


----------



## rembrandt

Here are the arm guards that are going to a fellow archer in Idaho....they have been varnished and all I have to do is package them up and get them in the mail this evening if possible......I hope so....


----------



## Jjh1982

Wow what great work just beautiful thank you so much anyone that needs a piece of art you can where around and a great guy to work with that can do about anything pm him so cool that you


----------



## Jjh1982

You do such great work and re great to work with


----------



## survivalistd

Attention to detail is sweet. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Here are Barney’s knives.....I will post them in their sheaths.......


----------



## rembrandt

I didn’t get a new knife blade at the Trade Days but I did get this and when I get thru doing some Native Americana on it, it’s going on the wall in my den...


----------



## survivalistd

Very cool cant wait to see what you do to it. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sloughratt

:thumbs_up


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Very cool cant wait to see what you do to it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I will do some research and go thru what books I have on Tomahawks....Got to be some info I can use...


----------



## rembrandt

I’m working on a Plaque for a relative of mine and I’m working on 3 other projects......hope to have some things to see soon.......we need rain down here but not Hurricane type rain......


----------



## rembrandt

just got in from Trades Day and it was packed today


----------



## survivalistd

Here to help beautiful set up.










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

It looks like I could figure out right side up but this Tablet fefuses to cooperate.....


----------



## rembrandt

jeeee. Sam.....now it’s right ..how did I do that?

Oh, I see....suvivalistd....I can’t take the credit...he exhibits majic....


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> jeeee. Sam.....now it’s right ..how did I do that?
> 
> Oh, I see....suvivalistd....I can’t take the credit...he exhibits majic....


No magic just love for your work..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> No magic just love for your work..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Well you know me too.....I’m puter dumb but very appreciative.....


----------



## rembrandt

My wife did better than I did....She sold 3 doggie dresses and she got an order.....I sold one knife and got 3 orders.....one was a scabort for a MARES LEG, another was for a knife sheath and another was to jewel the barrel of a 45 Pistol.....


----------



## rembrandt

I did get another blade that I will turn into a Buckskinner knife and then make a sheath that will show what pre 1840 knife and sheath really looked like. Actually, this is the 3rd blade I’ve bought from this guy who will be in Forged in Fire in a couple months.....


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this plaque for a friend who bought two of my knifes recently....He wants to put one of the two up on the wall to display.......


----------



## survivalistd

Nice job on the plaque and I'm looking forward to see this guy on forged in fire. Love watching that show a lot of very talented Smith's on there. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Nice job on the plaque and I'm looking forward to see this guy on forged in fire. Love watching that show a lot of very talented Smith's on there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


The guys I've buying these blades from are next door neighbors of this knife maker and they are gonna inform me when he will be own that show and I will pass it on here.....Will be fun to watch....


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> The guys I've buying these blades from are next door neighbors of this knife maker and they are gonna inform me when he will be own that show and I will pass it on here.....Will be fun to watch....


Very cool thank you.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

I'm dropping my prices on my armguards to $20 plus shipping which is about $3. If you need one PM me and I will get it in the mail......

Dave


----------



## BarneySlayer

rembrandt said:


> I'm dropping my prices on my armguards to $20 plus shipping which is about $3. If you need one PM me and I will get it in the mail......
> 
> Dave


Made in the USA!

From real cows!

By a real cowboy (train robbery reenactor)!


----------



## rembrandt

I use to be a good outlaw till hitting the street with two Rugar Vaquaros did less damage to them than it did to my hips....Here I am with my son at a SASS shoot....


----------



## rembrandt

Where are you Survialistd.......this camera on my tablet is driving me up the wall....it’s crazy!


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> Made in the USA!
> 
> From real cows!
> 
> By a real cowboy (train robbery reenactor)!


but not a good photographer


----------



## survivalistd

closest gas station to us
The cowboy right side up..
Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

I do appreciate it Survivalistd.....send me your name and address.....


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> I do appreciate it Survivalistd.....send me your name and address.....


I will and I'll need yours I want you to make that axe sheath for me. I'll take picture of the axe head and use a tape measure for lengths. It's the ray Mears gransfors bruks wilderness axe. This is what they write about it

odlore — School of Wilderness Bushcraft***




Brand:*Gransfors Bruks

Weight: 1400 g**********81 reviews

The Gransfors Bruks Ray Mears Wilderness Axe is an exclusive collaboration between Ray Mears and the Swedish company Gransfors Bruks. After years of designing, testing and refining, Ray and the Woodlore team are extremely excited to unveil this unique signature model; in Ray's words, it's the 'Small Forest Axe Plus'.*

While many Gransfors axes are forged en masse in large presses, the Wilderness Axe is produced in small quantities by Gransfors' experienced blacksmith, who work by hand with a traditional hammer press. Thanks to the use of this press from the 1940's, the production looks the same as it would have done back then.*

Upon its release in December 2010, Ray sat down with us for an interview on this new axe, answering questions on its design, purpose and benefits over other models available today. An excerpt of this is shown below:*

What were your main goals when you set out to design this axe?

A good axe needs a combination of many features, but most importantly, it needs the right weight balanced with the right length of handle. There will always be a compromise between a small, portable hatchet and a large axe more suitable for felling; the Small Forest Axe is great, but it is lacking in weight and length for good splitting and chopping. I wanted an axe that was a little bit longer, better to swing with two hands, with a heavier head.*

So what is it that makes the head of this axe so special?

It’s been designed to give real bite. The weight of the head combined with its size makes it a little more potent to use - you can split wood with it one minute and then use it for carving the next.*

And what's different about the handle?

The length is different, which is critical to the functionality of the axe. The handle is long enough, and the head heavy enough, so that the head is doing all the work. This means that your muscles can instead focus on guiding the axe, making it a much safer axe to use. The length of the helve, in balance with the weight of the head, is designed to give perfect balance. It’s a mix between the Gransfors Scandinavian Axe and the Small Forest Axe, but there is real magic in it; anyone who uses it will see and feel the magic quality of weight and length - it makes it a very special axe.*

What would you say are the ideal uses of this axe?

Anything you have to be able to do in the woods – felling trees, chopping dead trees that have blocked a portage trail, splitting, carving, fashioning a canoe paddle - but it does require expertise to use it well and these things take a long time to learn...*

To read the full interview, please visit the*Woodlore Blog.*

Details:

Ray Mears Bushcraft logo on handle

Head weight: 0.8 kg

Total weight: 1.4 kg

60 cm hickory handle

Protective leather sheath included

20-year guarantee


----------



## rembrandt

That’s one axe I’ve not heard of....interesting read....


----------



## Preynolds

Great looking stuff puts my craftsmanship to shame


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> That’s one axe I’ve not heard of....interesting read....


I have a few gransfors axes in my eyes they are the best made. Every axe the make has a certain purpose. Look up gransfors bruks axes. I really like the hunters axe and carpenters hatchet. Will shave your hair straight from them. Holds an incredible edge and sharpens easily in the field. The picture of the three axe butts shows the hunters axe on the left its smooth for helping in skinning deer etc.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## maximus1492

Beautiful work!


----------



## DrewCov

This is excellent work. Will check out your ETSY page when it is up.
Really like the Arm Guard(?) in the fourth group, looks like a tree of life kind of.


----------



## rembrandt

DrewCov said:


> This is excellent work. Will check out your ETSY page when it is up.
> Really like the Arm Guard(?) in the fourth group, looks like a tree of life kind of.


I'm pretty sure that one is sold....I will take a look.....


----------



## DrewCov

Its probably somewhere in the 75 pages but can you give your Facebook page and ETSY if you have it.


----------



## rembrandt

DrewCov said:


> Its probably somewhere in the 75 pages but can you give your Facebook page and ETSY if you have it.


If you go to FB, go to SEARCH and put in Dave’s Knife and Leather Store.......you will find a lot of my work there....I also do CUSTOM work if you so desire......

Dave


----------



## ericsincebaugh

Awesome leather work!


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this sheath for one of my students today....He is going back to Utah We’d. Morning and his two years as a Missionary will be behind him.....I love these kids and I’ve had the good fortune of teaching over 200 of them how to make these knives.....


----------



## rembrandt

I will have a knife to show tomorrow....I'll be working on a sheath for it also but not sure I'll have it done.....The reason I'm not showing arm guards and quivers is I've got oodles of them.....Not so many quivers but way too many guards......


----------



## survivalistd

How very cool to have taught and helped so many kids. My hats off to you Dave. Love the set you made for your student. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> How very cool to have taught and helped so many kids. My hats off to you Dave. Love the set you made for your student.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I didn't make a set....all I made was the sheath, the student made the knife....and he did a very good job....Lately, I've had some kids come in ready to go without much help at all.....It amazes me how fast these kids learn......


----------



## rembrandt

I’m gonna do some grinding on one of these today and see if I can make a knife out of one. Gotta get the tang down to a size that will fit.


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> I didn't make a set....all I made was the sheath, the student made the knife....and he did a very good job....Lately, I've had some kids come in ready to go without much help at all.....It amazes me how fast these kids learn......


Yes but you cant Google what your able to teach in person..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Yes but you cant Google what your able to teach in person..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


That's true....I try to teach them what is attractive and how to be safe with the equipment and they respond with knowledge that pleases me...I've been doing this over 10 yrs and I've only had 1 young man cut himself.....I hope I can continue having these classes for years to come...Lord willing......


----------



## rembrandt

I did get this knife done today....the blade is Damascus and it’s shape intrigued me. That helps draw people to my vendor table and I like that.....


----------



## survivalistd

Beautiful unique shape to that blade and love the inlays in the handle. Well done.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> That's true....I try to teach them what is attractive and how to be safe with the equipment and they respond with knowledge that pleases me...I've been doing this over 10 yrs and I've only had 1 young man cut himself.....I hope I can continue having these classes for years to come...Lord willing......


What a great feeling helping others and your talents and techniques to be carried on. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## akairis

These are super cool! I have friend who's into leather-work. How long did it take you?


----------



## rembrandt

akairis said:


> These are super cool! I have friend who's into leather-work. How long did it take you?


The one above lying across the Peace Pipe.......about 6 hours.......I started at 9AM and had it done at 3PM......I rushed it and dyed when I was afraid I would get bleeding but it worked out OK....this time...I had to get it done because the young Missionary was heading for home tomorrow......and today I got it to him in Oxford, AL...I probably wont see him again but I see a lot of great young men that move on but I hope they benefitted from my class.......


----------



## Tru2Life!

Nice


----------



## rembrandt

Tru2Life! said:


> Nice


Welcome to Archery Talk....the very best place to go to learn the techniques of this sport...


----------



## levi0099

Beautiful stuff


----------



## rembrandt

Thanks and welcome to AT.....


----------



## rembrandt

I hope to have a couple things to show tomorrow but I have a class so I never know how much time I will have for myself.....I’m working on a bullet pouch and a deer antler knife....


----------



## rembrandt

I went ahead and wove this bullet pouch or ball pouch for black powder and I’m gonna let it go at a The next shoot for anybody who buys a knife....


----------



## survivalistd

Really nice looking . Beautiful detail.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Flgrizzy

Amazing and BEAUTIFUL Craftsmanship !


----------



## lonearcher2

Awesome work


----------



## rembrandt

lonearcher2 said:


> Awesome work


Thanks.....I hope to have A knife to show today


----------



## rembrandt

$27.50 buys any armguard I have and that includes shipping....I will start posting all I have today.....3 at a time....This advertisement is for AT members only......


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this knife today for a guy in S. Carolina.....


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this Damascus Knife also.....I do like these smaller knifes and I have 9 blades coming.....


----------



## survivalistd

Beautiful....love that Damascus 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Beautiful....love that Damascus
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


You did a good job on that close up.....


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Beautiful....love that Damascus
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


You did a good job on that close up.....


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> You did a good job on that close up.....


I wanted to show off that incredible Damascus pattern. Very cool work right there. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> I wanted to show off that incredible Damascus pattern. Very cool work right there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I sold 3 knives at the Vet Trade Days today....Not too bad.....I let a friend take 8 of my knifes on the Longest Trade Days from Gadston to Chattanooga, TN and then on north to Canada.....I hope his luck was better than mine....


----------



## rembrandt

Tru2Life! said:


> Nice


Welcome to AT...the very best place to learn about this sport....


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> I sold 3 knives at the Vet Trade Days today....Not too bad.....I let a friend take 8 of my knifes on the Longest Trade Days from Gadston to Chattanooga, TN and then on north to Canada.....I hope his luck was better than mine....


Very cool Dave your works of art will be everywhere soon. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelwood

Great leatherwork.


----------



## rembrandt

michaelwood said:


> Great leatherwork.


Thanks, and welcome to AT......


----------



## michaelwood

Awesome tooling.


----------



## rembrandt

michaelwood said:


> Awesome tooling.


And welcome to AT.....good place to learn


----------



## rembrandt

I will have a new knife and sheath to show tomorrow and its my first knife handle made from the big Mulie antlers I bought at Trade Days.....I counted 9 knifes that I can make from the tines on that rack.......I will definitely get a profit over what I paid for it......well, if the good Lord is willing I will......

Dave


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> I will have a new knife and sheath to show tomorrow and its my first knife handle made from the big Mulie antlers I bought at Trade Days.....I counted 9 knifes that I can make from the tines on that rack.......I will definitely get a profit over what I paid for it......well, if the good Lord is willing I will......
> 
> Dave


As you should your work is incredible and should be paid for what its worth.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Here is the knife with the first of, I hope 9 more with a similar handle.....that came off the large Elk Rack.....


----------



## rembrandt

I really like how the stamping came out and I hope to be more creative with my stamps as I keep producing leather products....


----------



## survivalistd

Looks beautiful and love the blade profile also. Nice job Dave

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Looks beautiful and love the blade profile also. Nice job Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thanks, I need an uplift.......a guy at Trade Days walked off with 8 of my knives.....I doubt I'll get them back.......


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> Thanks, I need an uplift.......a guy at Trade Days walked off with 8 of my knives.....I doubt I'll get them back.......


What the hell is wrong with people. Sorry to hear that but he will get his in the long run. Makes me sick to hear things like this. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> What the hell is wrong with people. Sorry to hear that but he will get his in the long run. Makes me sick to hear things like this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


My problem is, I trust people way too much.......


----------



## tpcowfish

Nice looking knife Dave, really like that one, I hate to hear about the 8 knives, it a real shame, what people are capable of


----------



## firedizz

Nice work!!! Karma will get the sticky fingers.


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> My problem is, I trust people way too much.......


This is not a bad thing that sad part about it is people that take advantage of this. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

I had a request for a small Black Widow knife and 8 pouches for Tabasco Saulsa 2 oz bottles. Crazy, but I like the challenge....


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> I had a request for a small Black Widow knife and 8 pouches for Tabasco Saulsa 2 oz bottles. Crazy, but I like the challenge....


What a fun project and mixing it up. Cant wait to see what you come up with. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## K9jones

Very nice work


----------



## rembrandt

K9jones said:


> Very nice work


Thanks and welcome to AT and this forum.....


----------



## rembrandt

Bought this knife at Trades Day and it will make a top notch Buckskinner knife....


----------



## rembrandt

BTW...it is made out of a leaf spring.....


----------



## survivalistd

Very cool and great steel. I have a butcher knife in my kitchen made out of the same metal

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BarneySlayer

Very cool.

Sorry you ran into a jerk.

Maybe somebody will run into him.


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> Very cool.
> 
> Sorry you ran into a jerk.
> 
> Maybe somebody will run into him.


Thanks.....I think I must be the target or should I say easy target for con men....I’ve had it happen a few times in my life....


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Very cool and great steel. I have a butcher knife in my kitchen made out of the same metal
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



I’ve always heard that it is good steel, hard stuff I understand...


----------



## rembrandt

I’ve got to make 10 of these......lady wants them for Christmas presents.....


----------



## rembrandt

TABASCO 2oz bottle holsters.....


----------



## survivalistd

Those are cool. I would need a prilosec holder to go with it though. :grin:

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Thanks Dave.....


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> Thanks Dave.....


Anytime my friend

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this sheath for an Antelope handled knife I also just finished....it will be a hit at a Rendezvous.....the last one I went to was in Ft, Bridger, Wy....1997....


----------



## rembrandt

This one, I’m hesitant to sell....I love the Buckskinning ways.....makes me we want to get out my 50 cal. Hawken......Aaaaaah, the smell of Black Powder is hard to beat.....


----------



## rembrandt

Upside down of course......


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> Upside down of course......


Not anymore









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Your great....my IPad just won't cooperate......


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> Your great....my IPad just won't cooperate......


Its easy for me to copy the pic and rotate it it with my phone. Glad to help 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## morrisc2

do you make rifle slings


----------



## rembrandt

morrisc2 said:


> do you make rifle slings


Well,.....yes....but you can buy them relative cheap and I can't beat their prices, same way with belts....but if you want something custom, that will make the difference a little better for me......


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Its easy for me to copy the pic and rotate it it with my phone. Glad to help
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Rotation is not on my gallery of photos and if I make the photo upside down, it will post here rightside up.....go figure.....


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> Rotation is not on my gallery of photos and if I make the photo upside down, it will post here rightside up.....go figure.....


Modern technology. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

I’m over half way thru with the Tabasco salsa and the rest are ready, sewn and ready for decor.....Should be thru with all 10 in a few days....


----------



## survivalistd

Very nice looking Dave. What a cool idea.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Very nice looking Dave. What a cool idea.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I haven't varnished them yet....making sure its dry.....I hate it when I varnish an item and it bleeds....you have to redo the whole thing and that's no fun......I have all the hard work on the last 4 done and I should have the 10 ready to mail by Fri.......I need to get back to my leather and knife making....I'm hoping to get a left handed arm guard in a few days and then get after two knives I've been wanting to do....I've sold 4 knives the last two Saturdays at Trades Day and I need to replenish my supply........I go to Trades Day on Sat, Church on Sun and Monday I have the class at my workshop so I'm pretty busy.......


----------



## woof156

Dave you need to add a small pocket on the outside for prilosac -- Tums or Zantac pills


----------



## rembrandt

woof156 said:


> Dave you need to add a small pocket on the outside for prilosac -- Tums or Zantac pills


All I can say is LOL......that is sooooo true. I love that stuff and I like it with a can of oysters with crackers....I can't taste anything that its on but Tabasco!


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> I haven't varnished them yet....making sure its dry.....I hate it when I varnish an item and it bleeds....you have to redo the whole thing and that's no fun......I have all the hard work on the last 4 done and I should have the 10 ready to mail by Fri.......I need to get back to my leather and knife making....I'm hoping to get a left handed arm guard in a few days and then get after two knives I've been wanting to do....I've sold 4 knives the last two Saturdays at Trades Day and I need to replenish my supply........I go to Trades Day on Sat, Church on Sun and Monday I have the class at my workshop so I'm pretty busy.......


You certainly keep busy Dave. Really enjoy looking at your crafts and wonderful workmanship. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bp4ester

Nice stuff!


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> You certainly keep busy Dave. Really enjoy looking at your crafts and wonderful workmanship.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I finished the last four and I’ll be mailing them out Fri. I’ll try to post a photo of all 10 tomorrow......


----------



## rembrandt

Well, 4 haven’t been varnished but here they are anyway.....Took me actually 10 working days to get them done. Now it’s on to an arm guard and a knife for a guy that has been waiting for a few weeks....


----------



## survivalistd

So one has no initials the ghost Tabasco. Nice work Dave. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> So one has no initials the ghost Tabasco. Nice work Dave.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


The lady that ordered these wanted one to be a blank in the OVAL......so, she probably wants to put someone in it herself......


----------



## rembrandt

I am trying my best to get two Black Widow knives and sheaths ready for Sat. two Tabasco holsters and one or two new sheaths for knifes I've purchased.....In other words, I'm BUSY.......


----------



## shortside73

Really nice work!!! Wow.


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> I am trying my best to get two Black Widow knives and sheaths ready for Sat. two Tabasco holsters and one or two new sheaths for knifes I've purchased.....In other words, I'm BUSY.......


I have faith in you

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> I have faith in you
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Your a good man.....I need to pay you more......


----------



## rembrandt

I put in a Days work today....I made two Tabasco holsters, just basic design, made two sheaths and finished two Black Widow knives


----------



## rembrandt

I’m trying to replenish my BW knives and sheaths.... They go pretty fast......


----------



## survivalistd

Love the spider handles. Sweet looking. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74

rembrandt said:


> I’m trying to replenish my BW knives and sheaths.... They go pretty fast......


Cuz they look AMAZING!! I really like the top sheath 

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

rembrandt said:


> I’m trying to replenish my BW knives and sheaths.... They go pretty fast......


The bottom knife is SOLD and its going to Australia......


----------



## survivalistd

A lucky kangaroo..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> A lucky kangaroo..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


He says the shipping will be $40 to $50 and he is willing to pay that on top of my price on the knife.....I don't think it will be that much but I will find out tomorrow.......


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> He says the shipping will be $40 to $50 and he is willing to pay that on top of my price on the knife.....I don't think it will be that much but I will find out tomorrow.......


Overseas shipping you never know

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Overseas shipping you never know
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I have sent arm guards and pocket quivers to Aus. and it wasn't too bad.....


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> I have sent arm guards and pocket quivers to Aus. and it wasn't too bad.....


A piece of Rembrandt's art world wide..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> A piece of Rembrandt's art world wide..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I've been very fortunate to have leather work in every state in the Union inc. Alaska and Hawaii.....


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> I've been very fortunate to have leather work in every state in the Union inc. Alaska and Hawaii.....


As you should your work speaks for itself. I've been brainstorming something creative of a project for you. Trust me...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> As you should your work speaks for itself. I've been brainstorming something creative of a project for you. Trust me...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Looking forward to it....I like creative ideas...


----------



## Taylormac12

these are sick!


----------



## rembrandt

Taylormac12 said:


> these are sick!


I take that as a compliment.......thanks


----------



## rembrandt

I should have some things to show tomorrow......if the Lords willing and the creek don't rise.....


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> I take that as a compliment.......thanks


Yes the word sick is a compliment [emoji106][emoji16]

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

This is a card I use to put in all my packages.....when I ran out of them, I just never ran any more off....But it shows who I am......I love art and during my Cowboy days I utilized both a lot.....look for some photos today.....


----------



## rembrandt

BTW....I NO LONGER BELONG TO SASS.....and the E Mail is no more....but I did belong to gun of the month club....I am eager to get out and shoot my smoke poles.....


----------



## rembrandt

I finished these two knives and the arm guard today......Tomorrow I will hope to finish two sheaths.....I also finished the Cactus knife....


----------



## rembrandt

BTW, THE CIRCLE the Black Widow is in is not raised....it’s optical illusion where light colors come forward and dark colors recede......


----------



## Ramjet10X

Really awesome leatherwork!!!


----------



## ZephrusPrime

Really nice work!


----------



## survivalistd

Its alive









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

My lands, close up views? I must be really sharp on my detail from now on.....LOL


----------



## rembrandt

I'm almost finished with the 3 sheaths for the Knives above....I hope to show them tomorrow....BTW, anyone who buys one of the knives gets the arm guard free,,,,,


----------



## J31968

That sure is some beautiful work


----------



## rembrandt

Be more than happy to make an arm guard for you....


----------



## rembrandt

BTW....welcome to AT.....lot of good info right here on this forum......


----------



## GCook

Saw this one on another forum.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

That's neat....I would think thats a lot of work for what you can get money wise....but having said that, I've put a lot of work on some and most people don't want to pay $75 for an armguard...I keep mine around $35 and some I give away on here....BTW, I will begin my GIVE AWAYS in a day or two......


----------



## rembrandt

Here is one of my BW knives and sheath.....


----------



## survivalistd

Beautiful as always Dave..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Beautiful as always Dave..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thanks, this one SOLD yesterday to a BW Bowman in Orlando, Fla.


----------



## rembrandt

I also finished this one made out of cactus remains


----------



## rembrandt

How did I keep the Epoxy from coming out the holes? Well it’s easy to figure out.....


----------



## NinjaElk

Cool thread, these are awesome


----------



## rembrandt

I finished these three today except for varnishing....Will do that in the morning.....The mother Black Widow is protecting her babies on the arm guard, the knife, I jeweled and the sheath is stamped with the Dragon Scale stamp.....


----------



## rembrandt

I’ve got 5 more BWs to do and I will be caught up with Black Widows that I’ve sold......


----------



## survivalistd

Love that blade. Clean..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Actually, I have 6 BW knives that need sheaths and I hope that will be it.....Every time I decide its enough I sell one and that motivates me to do another one.....I will go to my I Pad and see if I have something to show.....


----------



## survivalistd

Keep those pictures coming. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BDippold

Wow! This is beautiful!


----------



## bearsniper

Awesome!


----------



## rembrandt

Thanks.....I will show some finished products tomorrow....I appreciate the comments by you two above and welcome to AT......


----------



## BarneySlayer

Very nice!


----------



## PrairieWorks

Really nice work.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this knife and sheath today. The knife is well varnished but the sheath is yet to be finished.....will be tomorrow......


----------



## tpcowfish

Like that one ^^^


----------



## rembrandt

Here is an arm guard I finished except for polishing.....this is what a real BW web looks like, not the circle thing you see in the BW ads.....


----------



## survivalistd

More beautiful work Dave.. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> More beautiful work Dave..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thanks......I appreciate your posts.....


----------



## GoodOleBaw

Really cool work, love the look!


----------



## GrinningHULK

Just scrolled through this whole thread. Very nice work!


----------



## rembrandt

GrinningHULK said:


> Just scrolled through this whole thread. Very nice work!


Welcome to Archery Talk....the no. 1 Archery Forum where you can learn all you desire if you put forth the effort...These people know their stuff and I highly advocate that you stay with us and learn all you can.......and thanks for the nice opinion you gave me.......

Dave


----------



## Sagisticly

Wow those look incredible!


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> Thanks......I appreciate your posts.....


I appreciate your chraftsmanship 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BarneySlayer

Very , very nice Dave.

The bone knife you sent me went off to a nice young man today. 

Speaking of nice young men (namely me), would you be up for putting on new scales, jeweling, and making a leather sheath for a Winchester hunting knife? It's a cheap chinese job, though I like the blade, but the sheath and scales are falling off. Would be really cool to have it put back together for a second life. Steel is fine enough, and the general balance and profile is good.


----------



## rembrandt

rembrandt said:


> here is an arm guard i finished except for polishing.....this is what a real bw web looks like, not the circle thing you see in the bw ads.....


sold


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> Very , very nice Dave.
> 
> The bone knife you sent me went off to a nice young man today.
> 
> Speaking of nice young men (namely me), would you be up for putting on new scales, jeweling, and making a leather sheath for a Winchester hunting knife? It's a cheap chinese job, though I like the blade, but the sheath and scales are falling off. Would be really cool to have it put back together for a second life. Steel is fine enough, and the general balance and profile is good.


Mail it to me Barney.....I will repair it.....the turn around will please you.....


----------



## CapitolEye

and I was afraid to hit my forearm before wrapping it with $200 worth of leather...


----------



## hudson.jamison

These are awesome, great work


----------



## BarneySlayer

rembrandt said:


> Mail it to me Barney.....I will repair it.....the turn around will please you.....


Fantastic. Coming to a mailbox near you!


----------



## rembrandt

rembrandt said:


> Mail it to me Barney.....I will repair it.....the turn around will please you.....


Barney, from what I've read of late is..... China is turning out good steel in their knives......Pakistan now is another thing.....

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this guard yesterday.......


----------



## cgs1967

Beautiful work for sure. You are talented my friend.


----------



## rembrandt

I think someone wanted an Antelope on an arm guard and I’m just now getting that done and I’m going to do another one similar to thi but with no cut outs.........

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

cgs1967 said:


> Beautiful work for sure. You are talented my friend.


Thanks....I try.....your worth more money..............


----------



## HawkeyeII

Very nice work!


----------



## Pixel

Wow! that looks so good!


----------



## survivalistd

Here ya go









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Thanks Survivalistd.....you did it again.......


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> Thanks Survivalistd.....you did it again.......


Always happy to help you share your beautiful work.. keep them coming..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this one today except for polishing.....Took it to Trades Day and three people wanted to buy it.....and I’m not even thru with it


----------



## rembrandt

And another photo......


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> Finished this one today except for polishing.....Took it to Trades Day and three people wanted to buy it.....and I’m not even thru with it


I bet they did want to buy it very nice looking Dave. Great job

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BarneySlayer

That looks GREAT!


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> That looks GREAT!


I think it is sold pending payment.....I’m going to make another similar to that for an upcoming gun show in Birmingham ....


----------



## NativeAz

Really nice leather work.

Thanks!


----------



## rembrandt

Here is a photo after I polished it.....I like this one, probably the best one I’ve done with a BW on the handle......it’s gonna be upside down....it’s all this I Pad knows....


----------



## rembrandt

I’m working on an arm guard for a fellow archer now....it will be interesting


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> Here is a photo after I polished it.....I like this one, probably the best one I’ve done with a BW on the handle......it’s gonna be upside down....it’s all this I Pad knows....


Not upside down for long. Beautiful work.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74

Looks amazing as usual Dave. Love the black widow knives 

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

leoncrandall74 said:


> Looks amazing as usual Dave. Love the black widow knives
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk



Thanks....I like doing them....


----------



## rembrandt

I have a table at the Hoover Gun Show coming up the 4th and 5th of Oct....If your near Birmingham, AL, drop in and say Howdy....


----------



## WilliamsTell

Looking good.


----------



## rembrandt

WilliamsTell said:


> Looking good.


Welcome to AT.......and thanks


----------



## rembrandt

I finished 3 items today...glare got to the lower leg of the BWSpider.....


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this knife and sheath today......n


----------



## survivalistd

Stunning work as always Dave.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74

survivalistd said:


> Stunning work as always Dave.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


No doubt!! Some AMAZING artwork 

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

leoncrandall74 said:


> No doubt!! Some AMAZING artwork
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


Thanks......I hope to turn out a lot more before I meet my maker....


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> Thanks......I hope to turn out a lot more before I meet my maker....


We hope so also. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BarneySlayer

Some Chinese Steel is on the way for a makeover!

I look forward to seeing the transformation.


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> Some Chinese Steel is on the way for a makeover!
> 
> I look forward to seeing the transformation.


From what I’ve read and dealt with, the steel made in China is quality work now and much better than Pakistan.....I try to avoid Pakistan all together but sometime I use them for the first Knife the young folks use in my class.....after that first knife and they get educated on the process, I offer better blades for them. Then they make a knife for their Dad and brothers.....and make a good one for themselves....it’s costly, but I enjoy doing what I do......


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> Some Chinese Steel is on the way for a makeover!
> 
> I look forward to seeing the transformation.


From what I’ve read and dealt with, the steel made in China is quality work now and much better than Pakistan.....I try to avoid Pakistan all together but sometime I use them for the first Knife the young folks use in my class.....after that first knife and they get educated on the process, I offer better blades for them. Then they make a knife for their Dad and brothers.....and make a good one for themselves....it’s costly, but I enjoy doing what I do......


----------



## sixlomaz

Awesome leather work. Do you do custom engraving too?


----------



## rembrandt

sixlomaz said:


> Awesome leather work. Do you do custom engraving too?


Engraving.....do you mean on metal? I do a lot of work on leather and some scrimshawing on bone and antlers....


----------



## rembrandt

sixlomaz said:


> Awesome leather work. Do you do custom engraving too?


Engraving.....do you mean on metal? I do a lot of work on leather and some scrimshawing on bone and antlers....


----------



## Bisch

Very nice work!!!!!

Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rembrandt

I wonder why I’m getting double post?


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> I wonder why I’m getting double post?


So people get to see your beautiful work twice

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gemihur

You make some durn purty stuff, man.
I am in awe!


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this one for a fellow archer and he has a BW bow.....of course....


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this one also......Can you tell me WHY this one, if it belonged to a tribe, would be Shoshone and not Comanche?


----------



## rembrandt

rembrandt said:


> Finished this one also......Can you tell me WHY this one, if it belonged to a tribe, would be Shoshone and not Comanche?


The snake design defines the difference between the two tribes....Shoshone snake goes up river and the Comanche snake goes down river...Now you know.....the snake on the sheath is going up.....


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> The snake design defines the difference between the two tribes....Shoshone snake goes up river and the Comanche snake goes down river...Now you know.....the snake on the sheath is going up.....


Kinda like the koi fish in Japanese mythology. Very cool to know Dave. I've been waiting for the answer..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Kinda like the koi fish in Japanese mythology. Very cool to know Dave. I've been waiting for the answer..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


 In the past I've frowned on the fact that I wasn't getting enough orders and now I'm up to my ears in orders and I'm complaining that I have too many but I know Christmas in coming so I better get them done and get to work daily to get them behind me.....


----------



## rembrandt

All the tables were full, the photos were before the doors were open to the public.....The turn out was 700 short than last yr. Also 125 were turned away because of stolen guns and felonious backgrounds....Most of the customers had a AR 15 or AK 47 over their shoulder I assume to trade or sell....I spent over $200 on items I couldn’t resist.......


----------



## rembrandt

As usual, up side down....


----------



## Kronoloctipus22

Very nice work! Beautiful


----------



## survivalistd

Better now









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

I have this one almost finished....I will do some touching up tomorrow and it will be ready for the PO....


----------



## rembrandt

Try again....different angle....rats....Took the photo both ways and I got the same result....


----------



## rembrandt

rembrandt said:


> Try again....different angle....rats....Took the photo both ways and I got the same result....


The guy wanted the feathers pointed to the front....


----------



## survivalistd

Very clean looking Dave no matter what angle..
Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this one today.....kinda proud of how it came out....


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> Finished this one today.....kinda proud of how it came out....


As you should be. Stunning work!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> As you should be. Stunning work!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I definitely owe you one.......
This coming week-end is NASCAR week-end here and Trades Day is about a mile from the race track.....I will be set up Fri. Sat. and Sunday.....I heard that every vendor table is taken so it ought to be a fun week-end.......


----------



## DwayneR

rembrandt said:


> Finished this one today.....kinda proud of how it came out....


Beautiful as always my friend. . ..You have a suburb talent!!!!

By the way, is that a Tower of London rock scratcher?


----------



## noinoi

these look really cool


----------



## survivalistd

DwayneR said:


> Beautiful as always my friend. . ..You have a suburb talent!!!!
> 
> By the way, is that a Tower of London rock scratcher?


You know your guns bro..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DwayneR

survivalistd said:


> You know your guns bro..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Rock Scratchers I understand (smile).
Percussions I Semi-understand. . I own only one of these, and I just got through building it from 30yo kit that was given to me.
Underhammers. . .Love them to death. . .I own the Faeton 62 cal underhammer. Nice shooting gun.

Modern day inlines? They are out of my catagory. I used to own a Savage, but got tired of the 209 primers and such. Haven't
owned any 209 inliners for years. . .maybe decades. I lost track and never looked back.


----------



## rembrandt

DwayneR said:


> Rock Scratchers I understand (smile).
> Percussions I Semi-understand. . I own only one of these, and I just got through building it from 30yo kit that was given to me.
> Underhammers. . .Love them to death. . .I own the Faeton 62 cal underhammer. Nice shooting gun.
> 
> Modern day inlines? They are out of my catagory. I used to own a Savage, but got tired of the 209 primers and such. Haven't
> owned any 209 inliners for years. . .maybe decades. I lost track and never looked back.


I have a Quigley, a Brown Bess, A Hawken and a CVA rifle......


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> I have a Quigley, a Brown Bess, A Hawken and a CVA rifle......


I live in California. Ugg!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> I live in California. Ugg!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Hey, they have SASS shoots out your way....Don't they have Rendezvous also? come on,,,,surely you can hve guns to participate in either one of those?


----------



## rembrandt

I finished 5 of these and I imagine there are some tailgaters at the Talladega Speedway the next 3 days that could use a pouch and some Tabasco Sauce.....After all, they are now about half a mile from Vets Trade Days......


----------



## rembrandt

I see no way on here to revolve a subject or photo......unreal!


----------



## survivalistd

Like this









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Well, thanks again......I cannot fathom why AT doesn't allow revolving photos?


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> Well, thanks again......I cannot fathom why AT doesn't allow revolving photos?


Because I would then lose my job[emoji16]

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Lol,.....maybe its because your not paid enough.....


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> Lol,.....maybe its because your not paid enough.....


Or just helping a good friend

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hank D Thoreau

I think you should consider making a bandolier like harmonica players use so you can carry more sauces. Man does not live on Tabasco alone.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Hank D Thoreau said:


> I think you should consider making a bandolier like harmonica players use so you can carry more sauces. Man does not live on Tabasco alone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Dang Hank, I’ve played the Harmonica since the 6th grade and that’s been ages ago and I never opined that a bandolier was needed....I thought those things were what Mexicans wore when they were charging the Alamo......I would beg to differ, a nice lady with a Chicano name ordered 16 of these but they had the state of Texas on it......LOL


----------



## Shandicap6

This is very impressive work. Beautiful.


----------



## rembrandt

Barney Slayer.....I’m starting on yours tomorrow.....


----------



## rembrandt

Shandicap6 said:


> This is very impressive work. Beautiful.


Thanks and welcome to AT......


----------



## rembrandt

rembrandt said:


> Barney Slayer.....I’m starting on yours tomorrow.....


Barney, I may have to order the right size pin for the handle....I have numerous sizes but that one looks pretty big.....Will know more in the morning.....


----------



## rembrandt

Here are photos that I’m trying to show Barney Slayer......


----------



## survivalistd

[emoji16]









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

its strange that you can rotate on tapatalk but big AT won't allow it...or just doesn't have the technical ability for some reason.....


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> its strange that you can rotate on tapatalk but big AT won't allow it...or just doesn't have the technical ability for some reason.....


I crop the picture with my note 8 phone then rotate it in my gallery and post it again. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> I crop the picture with my note 8 phone then rotate it in my gallery and post it again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I'm glad you can do that.....What I do is take an upright photo and then one upside down....The upside down one usually turns it self upright....at least it does here on AT....Other places I go take the upright one OK and doesn't take it and show it upside down.....LOL ...what a mess.....


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> I'm glad you can do that.....What I do is take an upright photo and then one upside down....The upside down one usually turns it self upright....at least it does here on AT....Other places I go take the upright one OK and doesn't take it and show it upside down.....LOL ...what a mess.....


The guessing game. Well I'm always here to help ya out Dave.. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> The guessing game. Well I'm always here to help ya out Dave..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


And I appreciate it.....You have been a big help.......


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> And I appreciate it.....You have been a big help.......


No problem at all your beautiful work needs to be seen 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this one today and I really like this blade.....


----------



## rembrandt

Yuk


----------



## survivalistd

[emoji16]









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

I have a big order to do which requires that I make 7 knives and 7 sheaths for a guy and the Manager of the Howard Hill Classic has added a big Bowie that I have to grind the full tang down to a hidden tang, then put an Elk on the handle.....but while all this is going on I have two pocket quivers with a pocket and knife added that I will be working on......I'm gonna have a bunch to do between now and Christmas........


----------



## survivalistd

That's a lot of work indeed. Great job 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

I also finished this one for Barney S. And I hope he likes it.....


----------



## survivalistd

Great looking handle on that one. Clean...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

This one I left the oval clean where the buyer can give me their initials and I will get it done ASAP.....it has the pocket. Knife and D loop.


----------



## rembrandt

I will post another quiver tomorrow........


----------



## survivalistd

That looks great Dave. Very clean 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> That looks great Dave. Very clean
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thanks, I cut out the arm guard today and I hope to get yours done for sure this week.....then I can get after the 7 knives, 7 sheaths and two big Bowie’s......it’s fun.....


----------



## bar3006

Awesome workmanship!


----------



## BeardedFellow

Beautiful work, man! Reminds me of times as a kid, watching my grandfather tool out pieces. My dad still has all of his old punches and tools, but they haven't seen a hide in a lot of years.


----------



## Jlingle

You do great work, man. That’s a cool skill to have.


----------



## jbelen776

Wow! really awesome! Great work!


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> Thanks, I cut out the arm guard today and I hope to get yours done for sure this week.....then I can get after the 7 knives, 7 sheaths and two big Bowie’s......it’s fun.....


That's what I've always said if you love what your doing it's not considered work. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

I’m almost thru with this one....Need to put the red on the tail of the BW and varnish it.....


----------



## rembrandt

Sold......The one with the dark pocket and belt loop....still have the light colored quiver....


----------



## rembrandt

I have these two done


----------



## rembrandt

The one on top was varnished, the one below has some areas that aren’t dry. I will varnish it tomorrow.....it’s a time consuming job.....


----------



## survivalistd

Beautiful









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joden

I like


----------



## tommy711

Very nice work.


----------



## forestechos

Suhweet!


----------



## rembrandt

Thanks to the above....I do have a store "Dave's Knife and Leather Store....BTW....I will have several knives and sheaths to show tomorrow.....

Dave (Rembrandt)


----------



## farmerbob1

Beautiful!


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this one today....I added one and half BWSpiders.....and I like how it came out...


----------



## rembrandt

I also finished these two....both are going to a fellow archer.......


----------



## rembrandt

Upside down of course.....


----------



## rembrandt

I also finished these two.....it’s a long story on this one......


----------



## survivalistd

Got ya covered my friend and very clean work again









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Got ya covered my friend and very clean work again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Very good and thanks a million....


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> Very good and thanks a million....


My pleasure always. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## curtisz1

Thats good work


----------



## elk horn

Nice work.


----------



## rembrandt

elk horn said:


> Nice work.


Welcome to ArcheryTalk.....its the place for learning and pleasure to past the time......Same goes for curtisz1


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this one today for a fellow ATer.....who resides in Wy. Lucky guy.....


----------



## survivalistd

picture share

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## J. Holden

Great looking craftsmanship!

-Jeremy


----------



## rembrandt

J. Holden said:


> Great looking craftsmanship!
> 
> -Jeremy


Thanks, welcome to ArcheryTalk.....You can learn a lot here and make a bunch of friends.....just feel free to ask questions......

Dave


----------



## DBTN

I spent several minutes going through all the post looking at your work. Very nice. I have always been fascinated by quality leather working.


----------



## rembrandt

DBTN said:


> I spent several minutes going through all the post looking at your work. Very nice. I have always been fascinated by quality leather working.


I've been at it for about 20 years and I really enjoy it....It does take some ability, I guess but the main thing is effort, patience and paying attention to detail......the final result is pure pleasure, especially if someone wants what you have created......


----------



## bentstick2

Great looking craftsmanship!


----------



## M1a2ab

Very nice work brother!


----------



## rembrandt

Thanks, ...you guys made my day....


----------



## bepoq

very nice stuff indeed—I do some myself but far more basic (never tried the specific colouring etc). I only seem able to see pictures that have been reposted by others though. is there a trick to it? need more posts perhaps?


----------



## rembrandt

bepoq said:


> very nice stuff indeed—I do some myself but far more basic (never tried the specific colouring etc). I only seem able to see pictures that have been reposted by others though. is there a trick to it? need more posts perhaps?


That may be the case.....I'm not sure on that but it may be that you have to build up your post numbers.....Thanks for your post....

Dave


----------



## dacib

So cool.


----------



## rembrandt

dacib said:


> So cool.


Welcome to AT.....hang around and you can't help but learn some important stuff.......


----------



## Knut05

items look awesome! keep up the good work!


----------



## DwayneR

Rem. . . .

If I work was as good as yours, I would just keep it. . . It would be tough for me to give away or sell such craftsmanship.


----------



## rembrandt

DwayneR said:


> Rem. . . .
> 
> If I work was as good as yours, I would just keep it. . . It would be tough for me to give away or sell such craftsmanship.


I appreciate those thoughts but what moves me is someone thinks my products are good enough to purchase them....I have a lot to learn....and like most endeavors, you never feel like your good enough....That's me!


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> I appreciate those thoughts but what moves me is someone thinks my products are good enough to purchase them....I have a lot to learn....and like most endeavors, you never feel like your good enough....That's me!


We are all our own worst critics. As dwayne said your are a true craftsman Dave. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bepoq

rembrandt said:


> I appreciate those thoughts but what moves me is someone thinks my products are good enough to purchase them....I have a lot to learn....and like most endeavors, you never feel like your good enough....That's me!


and me Dave (though I even think that about my music which I make a full time living from, let alone the leatherwork). I mostly like to make one of a kind things people particularly want/need/request that are better than something they’d easily be able to buy.


----------



## dennisg6633

really nice work some great ideas congratulations.


----------



## rembrandt

Between now and Christmas, I have about 10 knives and sheaths to make.....a couple pocket quivers and a side quiver.....That alone, not mentioning any new orders....will keep me busy......


----------



## lbailey_1

Beautiful work


----------



## rembrandt

All I like on this one is brass on the end and polishing.....


----------



## rembrandt

Try again Dave.....


----------



## survivalistd

You did it Dave there goes my job. Beautiful work and yes the brass in the handle is amazing looking.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> You did it Dave there goes my job. Beautiful work and yes the brass in the handle is amazing looking.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I.m suppose to get the Brass Thrus for the Pommel and when I get it on and get it sanded to match the Elk antler handle, I then can polish this thing and be thru with it....Then I can get after some more orders.....Its hectic right now but I cannot get in a hurry cause that's when I mess up so SLOW it is......Pay attention to detail.....


----------



## rembrandt

I’m suppose to get supplies tomorrow so today I made these two armguards because I kept seeing this cowhide and I couldn’t resist....


----------



## rembrandt

I hope this works......


----------



## survivalistd

Those look fantastic. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

I hope to finish the knife above tomorrow if the weather doesn't prohibit me from going out on my porch where all the tools are........tools for sanding and grinding and big vises.....


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> I hope to finish the knife above tomorrow if the weather doesn't prohibit me from going out on my porch where all the tools are........tools for sanding and grinding and big vises.....


Bring your tools over here it will be 91° tomorrow. Ugg!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sully21

The workmanship in those is unreal!


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Those look fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


They are better than they look on here...the change in hair color is super.....


----------



## rembrandt

When it’s time for the epoxy to set.......I make an armguard......


----------



## sinkinglizard

nice work in photos


----------



## BarneySlayer

rembrandt said:


> I also finished this one for Barney S. And I hope he likes it.....


I DO!

But it's missing the pistol....

I can improvise.


----------



## 358scout

You have a website - where do you sell your work


----------



## norbert

nice work


----------



## rembrandt

358scout said:


> You have a website - where do you sell your work


Daves Knife and leather store on Face Book


----------



## rembrandt

My Puter is having virus trouble.....


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> My Puter is having virus trouble.....


You know your supposed to stay away from those websites :grin:

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## emgrell

Nice work!


----------



## rembrandt

The worse thing I watch is Facebook


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> The worse thing I watch is Facebook


I don't even have an account on any social networks. AT is my fun. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

I've got orders for ten knifes and 8 sheaths......


----------



## survivalistd

Congratulations you should be busy year round with your talents my friend

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Thanks.....your the best!


----------



## rembrandt

Malware in Puter


----------



## survivalistd

That sucks Dave. Ugg!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> That sucks Dave. Ugg!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk[/QUOTEd
> 
> I’m on my I Pad now and it’s fine...my tower on my big putter is the one acting up....gonna get it cleaned out in a day or two....I’m beginning on the 8 knives and 8 sheaths and I’ve got to get it done before Christmas....In my spare time Ive got other orders I need to finish.....I feel like a fish out of water right now....


----------



## rembrandt

A few days ago I finished these two armguards...


----------



## rembrandt

These almost wrap around the arm and the knife is well out of contact with the string....


----------



## digikuo2

Very nice works!


----------



## rembrandt

digikuo2 said:


> Very nice works!


Thanks a bunch....


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> These almost wrap around the arm and the knife is well out of contact with the string....


Those look great Dave and the knife is a great added touch. Well done!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BarneySlayer

Love the Gator Hide!


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> Love the Gator Hide!


Would you like one with your knife? I’ll send one of those with your knife....I should have the scales any day now....


----------



## rembrandt

OK....my wife bought me a Birthday present today and its a combo, NEW TOWER AND A NEW PRINTER......My Birthday is tomorrow and this was a super gift....I love it over the garbage I was having to tolerate.....


----------



## BarneySlayer

rembrandt said:


> Would you like one with your knife? I’ll send one of those with your knife....I should have the scales any day now....


Oh YES PLEASE!

Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> OK....my wife bought me a Birthday present today and its a combo, NEW TOWER AND A NEW PRINTER......My Birthday is tomorrow and this was a super gift....I love it over the garbage I was having to tolerate.....


Happy birthday my friend and you have a great wife right there..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Happy birthday my friend and you have a great wife right there..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yep, I know.....Hope has been with me and taken care of me for 57 years....


----------



## tpcowfish

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, and congrats on the new puter


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> Yep, I know.....Hope has been with me and taken care of me for 57 years....


That's so cool to hear of such a long happy relationship. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

tpcowfish said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, and congrats on the new puter


Thanks tpcowfish......and survivalists......


----------



## rembrandt

I'm working on knives and sheaths right now that require the grinding full tangs down to hidden tangs and it is time consuming....I am making arm guards when I get a chance and I'll be giving them away when a knife is purchased from my store.....Ive got orders for a back quiver, pocket quivers and several side quivers, but all that come after Christmas...….I will be posting photos of the knives and sheaths in a day or so...…


----------



## BarneySlayer

rembrandt said:


> I'm working on knives and sheaths right now that require the grinding full tangs down to hidden tangs and it is time consuming....I am making arm guards when I get a chance and I'll be giving them away when a knife is purchased from my store.....Ive got orders for a back quiver, pocket quivers and several side quivers, but all that come after Christmas...….I will be posting photos of the knives and sheaths in a day or so...…


Don't grind down any full tangs on my behalf! I love it FULL TANG!


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> Don't grind down any full tangs on my behalf! I love it FULL TANG!


Aaaah, I thought you wanted an antler handle with the burl on the end and the handle shorter? LOL


----------



## RJT68

That’s great looking work. Make sure you post the name of the web site when it’s started.


----------



## rembrandt

RJT68 said:


> That’s great looking work. Make sure you post the name of the web site when it’s started.


Look at my signature and my store is on FB.....search and it’s easy to find....thanks for asking


----------



## Stub

Little late, but Happy Birthday!

Fun looking at these pictures in this thread and see you progess with your leatherworking & knives! Beautiful work


----------



## rembrandt

Stub said:


> Little late, but Happy Birthday!
> 
> Fun looking at these pictures in this thread and see you progess with your leatherworking & knives! Beautiful work


Thank you....getting old is not what they say it is, it’s worse.....


----------



## Scourtney

Nice


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this one yesterday and it has a green tint to it, like maybe a Robin Hood guard.


----------



## rembrandt

I think my IPad picks up the color of the table and the above guard comes out in the same color.....the guard is close to being army green...


----------



## TymeSav

NICE! Are those first ones bracers with a knife sheath? How does that sit once on an arm? Sorry, guess I could scroll through 89 pages of responses to check it out if you posted 'action shots' hahaha....


----------



## rembrandt

TymeSav said:


> NICE! Are those first ones bracers with a knife sheath? How does that sit once on an arm? Sorry, guess I could scroll through 89 pages of responses to check it out if you posted 'action shots' hahaha....


First....welcome to Archery Talk.....the armguards with a knife are wide and the knife lays high on you Arm and a little to the left, depending on the size of your arm and if you are right handed.....the string shouldn’t come into play....


----------



## Ak_Bowlife_Dad

Very nice work! Impressive!


----------



## woof156

rembrandt said:


> I finished this one yesterday and it has a green tint to it, like maybe a Robin Hood guard.


Is that gator skin? I love those arm guards they are really unique looking and impressive.


----------



## rembrandt

woof156 said:


> Is that gator skin? I love those arm guards they are really unique looking and impressive.


I sell them very reasonable.....just go to my store that’s stated in my signature .....then go on to Facebook.....


----------



## Phil Magistro

Very nice!


----------



## rembrandt

Phil Magistro said:


> Very nice!


Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## Bugle-up

Wow! That is cool stuff! Those knives on the arm guards are really cool!


----------



## Bugle-up

Do you make the knives too?


----------



## rembrandt

Bugle-up said:


> Do you make the knives too?


Yes, I make knives, sheaths for them, side quivers, pocket quivers and back quivers.....My store is over in FB....and the name of the store is in my signature below....thanks for asking....


----------



## rembrandt

I finished two knives, actually three, but I’m holding off on it till later....


----------



## rembrandt

Here is the second one I finished today.....


----------



## survivalistd

I really like that handle inlay

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hungry bowyer

Knife and leather work look awsome.


----------



## rembrandt

hungry bowyer said:


> Knife and leather work look awsome.


I see you have found my thread....welcome to AT....the place to learn about Archery....there is talent galore here and people who know the ropes about this sport....and they want to help others, so don’t be afraid to ask questions....you are helping others when you do that also...


----------



## hungry bowyer

I like the first one the best


----------



## rembrandt

hungry bowyer said:


> I like the first one the best


I do also but I wasn't too sure he might want a plain one......I will find out Fri when I meet him to see these at Tandy Leather....


----------



## nyefmaker73

Very Talented. Thanks for sharing


----------



## rembrandt

I hope to have something positive for Barney Slayer tomorrow to show.....I'm working on 4 projects as we speak and I hope to have them done before the 5th of Dec and a special one for a special person by the 14th.....


----------



## rembrandt

I made this armguard today waiting for glue to dry and the shape of the cowhide available made the flat edge the top and the flow of the hair toward the wider part of the hide so I pointed the buttons down to show the direction of the hair....


----------



## survivalistd

That looks really cool Dave.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> That looks really cool Dave.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thanks again...I'm slowly catching up and I hope soon to get on your order....I might be slow but I'm learning.....LOL....


----------



## rembrandt

This one is special....finished it today....look at the pattern....


----------



## rembrandt

This threesome will go to the owner outside of Tandy Leather in the morning....gonna buy me some Vegi tanned leather, especially saddle skirting....


----------



## rembrandt

This one I made last...he insisted on keeping it a full tang....I prefer the hidden tangs but I can do both.....


----------



## survivalistd

Beautiful beautiful beautiful.. Happy Thanksgiving Dave. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd

Also forgot to tell you I signed up for my son's and myself to take a beginner forging class. If they like it I'm going to build a nice forge here on my property. Watching your work and forged in fire was our inspiration. So be ready for a few questions. Clear your PM box :grin:

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Here is the Barney Slayer knife......it will go to California with an armguard and his old sheath.....


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Also forgot to tell you I signed up for my son's and myself to take a beginner forging class. If they like it I'm going to build a nice forge here on my property. Watching your work and forged in fire was our inspiration. So be ready for a few questions. Clear your PM box :grin:
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


That sounds like fun.......your gonna like that....you need any help just ask.....if. I can be of service, I will sure nough help you...


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> That sounds like fun.......your gonna like that....you need any help just ask.....if. I can be of service, I will sure nough help you...


Thanks Dave I'm sure I will have questions and we are definitely looking forward to take the class.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BarneySlayer

rembrandt said:


> Here is the Barney Slayer knife......it will go to California with an armguard and his old sheath.....


Out Freaking Standing!

Thanks!


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> Out Freaking Standing!
> 
> Thanks!


it is that isn't it...….sometimes I get lucky....I took the 3 Bowies to a fellow this AM and he loved them....He paid for them and then I went into Tandy Leather and spent most of the money....the rest I gave to my wife and she spent it at Jo Anns…..so its back to the workshop to get some more done...…

Dave


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> it is that isn't it...….sometimes I get lucky....I took the 3 Bowies to a fellow this AM and he loved them....He paid for them and then I went into Tandy Leather and spent most of the money....the rest I gave to my wife and she spent it at Jo Anns…..so its back to the workshop to get some more done...…
> 
> Dave


Don't forget about my small Skinner with antler handle. Maybe a nice boot sheath and ferro rod holder on it [emoji3]

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Don't forget about my small Skinner with antler handle. Maybe a nice boot sheath and ferro rod holder on it [emoji3]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I'll do my best but I have a foot long list that want theirs before Christmas.....and its big money makers....One ordered 8 knives, now he wants 9 so I've got to get busy...and that doesn't include the others in line for knives.....I'm going to be working into the night......


----------



## rembrandt

I finished these two today


----------



## mpressley

Keep it coming!


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> I'll do my best but I have a foot long list that want theirs before Christmas.....and its big money makers....One ordered 8 knives, now he wants 9 so I've got to get busy...and that doesn't include the others in line for knives.....I'm going to be working into the night......


Dont worry about when get those orders done first. I'm in no hurry my friend..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Dont worry about when get those orders done first. I'm in no hurry my friend..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I do appreciate that.....the orders are for Christmas presents and I am working every day to get them done.....Now, I know the pressure Santa Clause must be having.....LOL


----------



## RedneckFoodie

rembrandt said:


> This one I made last...he insisted on keeping it a full tang....I prefer the hidden tangs but I can do both.....


Stunning 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> I do appreciate that.....the orders are for Christmas presents and I am working every day to get them done.....Now, I know the pressure Santa Clause must be having.....LOL


Santa has Elves.  :grin:

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Santa has Elves. :grin:
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


All I have is SusieQ (Chihuahua) and big Red ( Dachshund)...both are great to talk to because its a one sided conversation with them.....I get to tell them all my successes and all my woes....and I get no lip from them...….


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> All I have is SusieQ (Chihuahua) and big Red ( Dachshund)...both are great to talk to because its a one sided conversation with them.....I get to tell them all my successes and all my woes....and I get no lip from them...….


Mans best friend indeed 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Mans best friend indeed
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I am a dog lover and We have 8, six Chihuahuas, a Dashound and a Welsh Corgi.....


----------



## SavageBows

Nice work!


----------



## donhoffman

Some kinda beautiful work!


----------



## rembrandt

I'm in the act of putting the finishing touches on the two double knife sheaths. I hope to have them to show tomorrow...It will depend on.... if I can get the 4 knifes ready....This will get it down to one knife and sheath for his grandson and one with a large elk burl on the end....I'm grinding down the full tang now to a hidden tang and that is a job in itself....Can't wait to get this done and to him....I then can get on some more pressing orders....some are for Christmas....those are important to me....at night I'm working on a piece of art work for a lady in our Church who gave me a drawing she did and gave it to me on my B-day...…Also....thanks Donhoffman for your reply.....


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> I'm in the act of putting the finishing touches on the two double knife sheaths. I hope to have them to show tomorrow...It will depend on.... if I can get the 4 knifes ready....This will get it down to one knife and sheath for his grandson and one with a large elk burl on the end....I'm grinding down the full tang now to a hidden tang and that is a job in itself....Can't wait to get this done and to him....I then can get on some more pressing orders....some are for Christmas....those are important to me....at night I'm working on a piece of art work for a lady in our Church who gave me a drawing she did and gave it to me on my B-day...…Also....thanks Donhoffman for your reply.....


You truly are a machine my friend...looking forward to see the new projects your working on..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> You truly are a machine my friend...looking forward to see the new projects your working on..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I wish.....the weather and my sinuses are dragging me down and I can’t afford it.....


----------



## rembrandt

It will be tomorrow before I can show what I have finished....Getting each piece ready for polishing is a challenge and I hope to have it all ready tomorrow...…

Dave


----------



## chetbelcher

Awesome work


----------



## rembrandt

Here are 5 of the knives I had to get done and I will post the 6th in another post coming up....I still have to varnish it tomorrow,,,,


----------



## rembrandt

Here is the 6th .....gotta polish it tomorrow and I hope to deliver these by Wed......


----------



## mpressley

Great work. I especially like pictures 1, 11 is regal, 14 and the turtles.


----------



## survivalistd

Wow Dave very nice. I'm really liking this one.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## XXLUNG

Outstanding work! Anxious to get my knife, sheath and armguard but it can wait til all the Christmas orders are filled. Again, awesome work!


----------



## Katesdad

I have made several leather knife sheaths and I must say, your work is very impressive. You have great creativity.


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Wow Dave very nice. I'm really liking this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


That Elk antler is big and I know he is gonna like this one for sure.....


----------



## rembrandt

I will let you folks know how Wed. came out....I also hope to make about 15 to 20 pocket quivers between Christmas and the first of May and the Howard Hill Classic.....that is where I make some re-buying money for supplies...…if that makes sense.....


----------



## BarneySlayer

Love the arm guard you sent! Nice work all over.


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> Love the arm guard you sent! Nice work all over.


Your welcome.....I wish I could have extended the handle but I saw no way with a full tang....


----------



## rembrandt

XXLUNG said:


> Outstanding work! Anxious to get my knife, sheath and armguard but it can wait til all the Christmas orders are filled. Again, awesome work!


I sent you a PM and I will be working on yours in a few days....so stay tuned in and I will keep you updated on how its coming along......looking forward to it....

Dave


----------



## kh29smokes88

Beautiful work...the eagle head is amazing!


----------



## rembrandt

This one is a dark blue so I used the light blue sinew.....


----------



## survivalistd

That is striking looking . Well done

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

I also finished this piece of gourd art for a lady in our Church.....She is really nice to Hope And I......


----------



## rembrandt

Yuk......same old same old.......


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> Yuk......same old same old.......


Got my job back . Very cool looking Dave..









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74

survivalistd said:


> Got my job back . Very cool looking Dave..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


Your FIRED!!! [emoji23]

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74

rembrandt said:


> This one is a dark blue so I used the light blue sinew.....


Love this arm guard dave it looks really sharp. Awesome work as always!!

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd

leoncrandall74 said:


> Your FIRED!!! [emoji23]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


Not again

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## plentycoupe

Wow. That stuff is beautiful!


----------



## rembrandt

plentycoupe said:


> Wow. That stuff is beautiful!


Thank you and welcome to AT.....the place where you can get the best info on form and technique.....


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this one today.....and I’ve got two more ready to be sewn and hardware put on......


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this one today and I will finish one more and hopefully show it tomorrow.....I also finished the knife and sheath going to Canada.....I will show it tomorrow also.....


----------



## survivalistd

Very clean really loving those..

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Very clean really loving those..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


I sent one to Barney Slayer and he really liked it....I think these will go well, especially when I give them to those who buy a knife...….


----------



## rembrandt

a pocket quiver or side quiver....


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> I sent one to Barney Slayer and he really liked it....I think these will go well, especially when I give them to those who buy a knife...….


Absolutely they will like them. Very custom looking..

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

I’ve had these two pre Alamo Bowie’s for yrs.....I need to make sheaths that match that era.....


----------



## rembrandt

The one with Texas Bowie on it was given as a kit to me by the City Judge Hank Fannin here in Talladega....and I added the handle that fit that time period....


----------



## survivalistd

Those look outstanding and always nice keeping the judge happy. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## BarneySlayer

your arm guards have leveled up dave!


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> your arm guards have leveled up dave!


Barney, you talk way over my head....I’m feeble minded you know.........does that mean that they are repetitive? Well, it’s like this....I’ve got a boatload of that gator hide and snake hide.....gotta use it and what better way than on armguards and quivers.....


----------



## cbauer9009

Very nice work.


----------



## rembrandt

Thanks cBauer.....welcome to AT.....lots of smart folks here who know a lot about Trad bows and form.......


----------



## rembrandt

Here is a knife and sheath I finished today....it’s going to Canada.......now I only have 3 to go and Two out of that three or Christmas presents.......


----------



## rembrandt

Here is the last of that threesome I was working on....now I’m working on a knife, sheath and free armguard......


----------



## Kanoe2

Gator Armguard=Neat


----------



## Kanoe2

Digging those skinner knives as well.


----------



## esj

Beautiful work.


----------



## rembrandt

esj said:


> Beautiful work.


Thank you very much and welcome to AT........


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this one today except the varnishing.....


----------



## survivalistd

Wow Dave you are on a roll. Everything looks amazing my friend. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this one today except the varnishing.....


----------



## survivalistd

Beautiful even like that. I'll be curious to see how much the varnish changes the look. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## esj

Thank you.


----------



## rembrandt

Here is the Beaver tail polished....I was hoping it would darken it some and I think it did.....


----------



## gulodeen01

rembrandt said:


> I'm gonna try this again and I hope I can add to it as I go and this way I won't be adding a new post almost daily......


wow
beautiful


----------



## rembrandt

gulodeen01 said:


> wow
> beautiful


Well, FIRST POST ON AT......welcome to Archery Talk......


----------



## XXLUNG

Nice!


----------



## rembrandt

XXLUNG said:


> Nice!


I’m working on your knife and sheath now. Hope to have it done in a few days..


----------



## rembrandt

Here is a sheath I finished today.....it goes to a lady that is giving it to her Dad for Christmas......


----------



## rembrandt

I forgot.....she took the knife with her yesterday......


----------



## rembrandt

Here is a pair of sheaths I made for one of my students......


----------



## survivalistd

Sweet 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

I’m gonna speak in Texican now.....OVER YONDER in my workshop, IM FIXIN to get more creative with my leather work....please stay tuned in......

Dave


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> I’m gonna speak in Texican now.....OVER YONDER in my workshop, IM FIXIN to get more creative with my leather work....please stay tuned in......
> 
> Dave


Yeehaa

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this one today and I really like this Drop Point....this is the trilogy I’ve been working for about a week......


----------



## tpcowfish

Sweet, very nice


----------



## survivalistd

That's a beautiful blade right there Dave

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> That's a beautiful blade right there Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


It is a thick blade too....I would like one like that myself...…..


----------



## rembrandt

I also finished this armguard.....I’m working on a smaller version.....


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> It is a thick blade too....I would like one like that myself...…..


Do you know where to get one [emoji23][emoji23]

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Do you know where to get one [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


I have no idea where I got it and I would love to know....I see so many come and go that it borders on the impossible, even for someone with a photographic memory....


----------



## XXLUNG

Love it Dave!!


----------



## rembrandt

XXLUNG said:


> Love it Dave!!


Some days it is easy, with a minimum ammt. of work...this was one of those.....


----------



## rembrandt

XXLUNG said:


> Love it Dave!!


I enjoyed doing this and as much as I prefer people buying from my store, I enjoy the Challenge of custom work....it’s what I like to do........create something new that I’ve never done before.....


----------



## rembrandt

I finished these two yesterday and they are smaller than my ALMOST Bracers......


----------



## JasonCox

Nice!!


----------



## rembrandt

JasonCox said:


> Nice!!


Welcome new comer.....AT is the no. one place for Traditional Archery to educate yourself ....


----------



## survivalistd

Great looking Dave. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Great looking Dave.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


Thanks....I'm getting close to yours now....I should have a knife and sheath to show later today that is going to a guy who sent me some Elk antlers...….


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> Thanks....I'm getting close to yours now....I should have a knife and sheath to show later today that is going to a guy who sent me some Elk antlers...….


Very cool looking forward to it. You have really been making some nice looking set ups. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this one today....a fellow archer sent me some Elk antlers and I am sending him a knife made from one of the Tines and I paid for shipping......


----------



## survivalistd

Beautiful Dave do you have a picture of the blade profile.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Beautiful Dave do you have a picture of the blade profile.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


I think I do.


----------



## rembrandt

I’m gonna try again...'


----------



## survivalistd

Very clean looking great job. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

I should have two arm guards and maybe a new knife tomorrow...….


----------



## MSC2

Nice looking stuff!


----------



## rembrandt

Thanks, I welcome you to AT 

Today I hope to finish three armguards and maybe one will have a face.....I'm trying to make as many as I can before the first because after the first I'm going after as many side and pocket quivers as I can...…I hope to be more creative with those and will have something relatively new for the Howard Hill Classic.....


----------



## rembrandt

Well, I’ve got two guards to show.....I had to go to Wally World and pick up Flu medicine for my wife...Anyway,,I hope to have another tomorrow.....


----------



## rembrandt

Here is another.......


----------



## survivalistd

Very cool did you dye the one blue

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

No, it came that way....the one I Hope to show tomorrow does have a little help with the blue.....


----------



## survivalistd

Very cool color

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Well, I’ve come down with the bug ammonia and that’s gonna slow me down some but I hope to get one done today.....


----------



## rembrandt

In 5 days I will start on quivers.....mostly.....I will still make some knives and arm guards but my intent is to replenish my inventory for the Howard Hill Classic...that’s coming in May....


----------



## survivalistd

You need to rest a bit Dave get healthy and then back at it. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> You need to rest a bit Dave get healthy and then back at it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


I appreciate your concern and I hope I can do that but I'm almost caught up....Just a few more items I need to make and in the mail.....one went out yesterday and I sent one out this AM...….I will post the two in the next post below.....have to send it from my I Pad.....


----------



## rembrandt

In the center of the white arm guard I’m gonna put an image.....I’ve got several ideas


----------



## survivalistd

Very nice looking I really like the black and blue. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Very nice looking I really like the black and blue.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


I stayed away from the workshop today.....the bugamonia is tough.....all I do is blow my nose and cough....hope to be better tomorrow....


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> I stayed away from the workshop today.....the bugamonia is tough.....all I do is blow my nose and cough....hope to be better tomorrow....


Good for you Dave. Nothing worse than working sick. Best to rest and get healthy for sure. Hope your better quickly but everything can wait till you are. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## patleo

awesome work


----------



## fingers_only_13

Very nice


----------



## rembrandt

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYBODY.......I will be back working in the shop in a few days.....getting over the flu and now a sinus infection...I hate this time of the year, cold and no greenery.....


----------



## survivalistd

Happy New Years Dave. Getting healthy is what you need to do then continue your beautiful work..

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Happy New Years Dave. Getting healthy is what you need to do then continue your beautiful work..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


That I will do and your on the top of my list...….


----------



## survivalistd

Looking forward to your work of art. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Looking forward to your work of art.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


I’m trying to get over this dang sinus infection....got an appointment with the family Dr. Mon. I’m getting ready to re-design my pocket and side quivers....gotta have something that is more suitable and attractive for the archers out there.....stay tuned.....and thanks a bunch to you all....


----------



## survivalistd

Like I've said Dave getting healthy is your number 1 priority my friend we will all be happy when your running at 100%. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Like I've said Dave getting healthy is your number 1 priority my friend we will all be happy when your running at 100%.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


I will be happy for sure....I will get another ZPAC.....and it will take a week or so to get well....Now, I have to wear a mask all the time I'm cutting and sanding antler handles...…


----------



## BarneySlayer

Get healthy Dave! We need you!


----------



## survivalistd

BarneySlayer said:


> Get healthy Dave! We need you!


Yes we do....

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## FeOxide

Very nice work!


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> Get healthy Dave! We need you!


Thanks Collin, it’s really nice to have friends.


----------



## rembrandt

This is what I do when I don’t feel well enough to go to the workshop.....


----------



## rembrandt

Yuk.........I wish AT would allow rotating.....that would solve my ineptness....


----------



## survivalistd

That's where I come in. Looks beautiful Dave









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## pmanning

awesome work!


----------



## rembrandt

pmanning said:


> awesome work!


I appreciate that.....I hope to get after some leather work tomorrow.....re-designing my quivers......gonna be fun....


----------



## azhunter013

Thats amazing, good work.


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Yes we do....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


I have your knife epoxied and in a vice to dry....I hope to have it finished tomorrow and then I will work on the sheath....I appreciate what you do and have done in the past....I've got two more orders but I will finish yours and get it in the mail before I start another project.....


----------



## survivalistd

Dave I'm so excited to get this and glad your feeling better my friend. I'm glad to be able to help with the pictures as you work must be seen. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Dave I'm so excited to get this and glad your feeling better my friend. I'm glad to be able to help with the pictures as you work must be seen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> It’s a pleasure.....


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Dave I'm so excited to get this and glad your feeling better my friend. I'm glad to be able to help with the pictures as you work must be seen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


I am thru with yours....except for putting the shine on the sheath which I will do in the morning......I think you will like this rig...….I hope so anyway.....We are facing some violent wind and storms tomorrow so say a prayer or two for us folks in Bama......


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> I am thru with yours....except for putting the shine on the sheath which I will do in the morning......I think you will like this rig...….I hope so anyway.....We are facing some violent wind and storms tomorrow so say a prayer or two for us folks in Bama......


Very excited Dave and thank you very much I know this will be a knife I will cherish forever. 
And yes prayers sent my friend..
Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## SavageBows

Wow, very nice work! I'm about to start tinkering with leather, do you do any build alongs?


----------



## rembrandt

SavageBows said:


> Wow, very nice work! I'm about to start tinkering with leather, do you do any build alongs?


I have done that....if you need any help or advice just send me a PM and I will help you.....it’s addictive for sure but very rewarding....


----------



## rembrandt

finished this one for...............oh well, he knows!


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> finished this one for...............oh well, he knows!


WOW WOW WOW. I know hes a very very very happy guy. I'll guarantee he will be camping by the mailbox. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Here is another photo....the blade is one you will like. It has thickness and width....


----------



## DwayneR

Beautiful Rembrant. . ..just Beautiful


----------



## rembrandt

DwayneR said:


> Beautiful Rembrant. . ..just Beautiful


Thanks.....with 20,757 posts.....where have you been?


----------



## survivalistd

Dave that is amazing and absolutely perfect. What steel did you use ?

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Dave that is amazing and absolutely perfect. What steel did you use ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


I bought the blade (440 Stainless Steel) and I jeweled the blade.....I like that blade and I hope to get some more by next week.....I'm fairly sure your gonna like this knife......


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> I bought the blade (440 Stainless Steel) and I jeweled the blade.....I like that blade and I hope to get some more by next week.....I'm fairly sure your gonna like this knife......


I already see it being carried and shown off. It's a beauty indeed. Love the jeweled look really unique. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> I already see it being carried and shown off. It's a beauty indeed. Love the jeweled look really unique.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


Jeweled blades use to be very popular but it has ebbed some over time....the first time I saw jeweled blades was back in the 70s in the West Gate of Yellowstone National Park and I was flabbergasted with it....wait till you see it in the sunlight…..super stuff.....


----------



## survivalistd

I can only imagine cant wait to see it in person. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## pavementends

Great work!


----------



## rembrandt

pavementends said:


> Great work!


I hope to post another this evening.....Gotta work on the sheath however......its for a BSA kid......


----------



## rembrandt

Some people are over and above the common man....I received a box of 5 pieces of saw blades that will make some nice knife blades....these saw blades are 2 foot long and a good thickness that is perfect for what I do...now, if I can just get the time to do some experimenting...


----------



## rembrandt

rembrandt said:


> Some people are over and above the common man....I received a box of 5 pieces of saw blades that will make some nice knife blades....these saw blades are 2 foot long and a good thickness that is perfect for what I do...now, if I can just get the time to do some experimenting...


BTW....he didn’t want anything in return but I have his name and address......


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> BTW....he didn’t want anything in return but I have his name and address......


Sounds like someone is as kind as you Dave. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Sounds like someone is as kind as you Dave.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


LOL...they say a fool and his money soon part.....I think I fall into that category.....


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> LOL...they say a fool and his money soon part.....I think I fall into that category.....


Generosity is not being foolish there are few of us left that are not driven by the almighty dollar. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this one for a 10year old BSA.....it’s not polished yet, but will be tomorrow.....It will sparkle like dew in the sun shine...


----------



## rembrandt

I know there is......it just feels good inside to help others.....


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> I know there is......it just feels good inside to help others.....


Correct and it helps those of us sleep better knowing we were able to help others expecting nothing in return. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> I finished this one for a 10year old BSA.....it’s not polished yet, but will be tomorrow.....It will sparkle like dew in the sun shine...


Beautiful and there is going to be one happy scout

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## DwayneR

rembrandt said:


> Thanks.....with 20,757 posts.....where have you been?


Well, I mostly post in the A&E section. . ..

Sometimes I will post in the Traditional Section, but since I do not shoot
anymore because of a bummed up bow arm, I mostly stay in the A&E
area and if someone needs help in the Trad section I will reply.

I got memories. . that is what counts. . . Along with some good friends too.
I am also retired now, so I have more time to post too.. .. (smile).

I will jump to this thread every once in a while and enjoy looking through the
pictures and reading what all you have done. 

You are a special man. . .

Dwayne


----------



## rembrandt

I like your signature where it compares Trad with the compounds....


----------



## DwayneR

rembrandt said:


> I like your signature where it compares Trad with the compounds....


Many years ago, we used to have a Dicks Archery here in Wichita. I was shooting competition at that time,
and they had one of those computerized shooting games.

I always shot Barebow recurves, and most everyone else shot compounds. I would give almost every one of
them a run for their money on the paper target. There were only about 2 that I couldn't beat, but they would
score in the 290's and do a 300 too. I usually shot around 275.. . I was fortunate that Wichita had the champ
shooter, and I shot right next to him almost every Saturday . . He never scored below 280 when we shot together.
283 to 285 was usual for him. . .Then he disappeared and I never saw him again. So I had a great coach and
mentor.

but when it comes to those computer games, you could hit a close 5point on paper, but the machine would
call it a bullseye heart shot. Thus, even the good compound shooters I would give them a run for their money.
I think it was called ITS? To many years ago. . .(smile). Never beat the 2 good guys, but gave the others
a lesson or two in shooting when they fell prey to me.

It was either last year or the year before, I went to pancho Springs with my wife to the Archery Store. I they
had like a 15 pound bow, I was able to shoot that about half of a dozen times, and I finally gave up. My wife
shot for about 45 min and enjoyed it.

That signature is what I used to intimidate the compound shooters. . . 
I would tell them that I would be embarrassed if I missed that target using a sight. . . .
They would look over and see I didn't even have a sight, and was shooting as good or better than they were.
But it was to late, I had already planted that thought in their heads.. .(smile)


----------



## survivalistd

Knife arrived today and it's beautiful. Thank you Dave for your amazing chraftsmanship.









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Your welcome....I hope you can use it out in the field....If you have big hands you can put the trigger finger in the notch in front of the guard.....that’s up to you.....


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> Your welcome....I hope you can use it out in the field....If you have big hands you can put the trigger finger in the notch in front of the guard.....that’s up to you.....


I was checking that out and it feels really comfortable that way. I plan on getting blood on it for sure accompanied with pictures. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## DwayneR

survivalistd said:


> Knife arrived today and it's beautiful. Thank you Dave for your amazing chraftsmanship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


Dang Survivalist. . .. I think I would have that hanging on a wall encased in poly to protect the beauty and keep
03 from happening!

Congrats on a beauitful knife!


----------



## survivalistd

DwayneR said:


> Dang Survivalist. . .. I think I would have that hanging on a wall encased in poly to protect the beauty and keep
> 03 from happening!
> 
> Congrats on a beauitful knife!


Thanks Dwayne my girlfriend said the same thing how can you use that it's to beautiful. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## DwayneR

survivalistd said:


> Thanks Dwayne my girlfriend said the same thing how can you use that it's to beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


Great Minds think alike. . ..


Just saying!! (smile)


----------



## survivalistd

So very true...

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Those photos give you a pretty good view of what the jeweling looks like...out in the sun.....its amazing stuff.....


----------



## rembrandt

BTW, I got my ZPac and the Dr. told me to wear a good mask from now on......so. they are the pits to wear but suffering with your breathing apparatus taint any fun either.....

Dave


----------



## survivalistd

Yes smart to wear it for sure. Sanding hardwood floors all these years I've always worn my mask not comfortable but better than breathing all that dust. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> Those photos give you a pretty good view of what the jeweling looks like...out in the sun.....its amazing stuff.....


Beautiful how the light pics up on it. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

That it is.....I don’t jewel the larger knives......way too much work and it looks a lot better on the smaller ones.....I’m going to Chattanooga in the morning.....gonna pick up some knife making supplies.......


----------



## DwayneR

rembrandt said:


> That it is.....I don’t jewel the larger knives......way too much work and it looks a lot better on the smaller ones.....I’m going to Chattanooga in the morning.....gonna pick up some knife making supplies.......


Back in the late 80's and early 90's I used to Kayak the Chattanooga River. .I was a kayak guide for a group in beaver dam Wisconsin called the Hobbits.


----------



## rembrandt

DwayneR said:


> Back in the late 80's and early 90's I used to Kayak the Chattanooga River. .I was a kayak guide for a group in beaver dam Wisconsin called the Hobbits.


I don't think I could tolerate a Kayak.....I did go down a couple rivers in the Hill Country of Texas in a canoe and that was a learning occasion.....The last one was after heavy rains and the river was closed but they let us go anyway all the while shaking their heads at the Rental Place.....Got out alive but vowed to never canoe a river again...….


----------



## Steve Crowl

Very nice work!


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this one today and I hope to use it at the upcoming Howard Hill Classic in May.....I intend to put an elk or an eagle on the handle....then make a stand for it and hope it does draw attention....


----------



## rembrandt

I did this piece of art work on a gourd and I hope to have it for my next One Man Show.......I do this in my TV room at night....till GUN SMOKE comes on THEN I take a break......


----------



## rembrandt

Of course it’s upside down.......where is the rotate AT?


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> Of course it’s upside down.......where is the rotate AT?


Right here. Beautiful knife and vase.









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Thanks again.....I hope to have something to show tomorrow.....I am working on a knife and sheath for a fellow archer who send me 6 Elk antlers....I need to get his done so I can get on the side Quivers and pocket Quivers......June will be here before you know it.....


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> Thanks again.....I hope to have something to show tomorrow.....I am working on a knife and sheath for a fellow archer who send me 6 Elk antlers....I need to get his done so I can get on the side Quivers and pocket Quivers......June will be here before you know it.....


Your a machine I know you'll have everything finished on time. Everybody loves the knife you made me my sons wanted to take it. I said nope this one stays with me. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

How many sons do you have?


----------



## Whizzy

Nice work.


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> How many sons do you have?


3. That includes my daughters fiance. He is new to all of the bushcraft and we are breaking him in. I really like him he treats my daughter well. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## boxzer8907

AWesome....


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> 3. That includes my daughters fiance. He is new to all of the bushcraft and we are breaking him in. I really like him he treats my daughter well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


That’s great......so you have three to deal with...all My wife and I had were 2 boys but both were involved in SASS and the oldest was a pro golfer so I had some good times.....


----------



## rembrandt

I hope to have a couple photos to show soon....I want to finish the knife by doing an Eagle on its handle and also the knife for the fellow archer who sent me some good antlers.....


----------



## rembrandt

This is my latest BW arm guard.....the holster rig is what I wore in many train robberies, bank holdups and Stagecoach robberies.....my alias was Dakota Dave.....


----------



## rembrandt

BTW....I had a good time making that rig......I miss those days being a bad hombre but the dang Sawbones told me NO MORE PERIOD...


----------



## ryanmordente

:thumbs_up


----------



## ryanmordente

Awesome! looks great!


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> That’s great......so you have three to deal with...all My wife and I had were 2 boys but both were involved in SASS and the oldest was a pro golfer so I had some good times.....


Great times indeed. My Grandfather and Dad were pro's also at golf I've played for 50 years got to a pretty high level but it started putting a hurting on my back so I backed way off to be able to keep bow hunting. Oh the sacrifices we go through. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Great times indeed. My Grandfather and Dad were pro's also at golf I've played for 50 years got to a pretty high level but it started putting a hurting on my back so I backed way off to be able to keep bow hunting. Oh the sacrifices we go through.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


As much as I loved golf, I had to give it up after my hip replacement.....so I sold my clubs and shoes.....I had to give up Cowboy Re-enactments before the golf....that left me Archery and now, I had to give up that because of a torn rotator cuff......life can be a struggle sometimes...….


----------



## rembrandt

BTW....I hope to have a knife and sheath to show tomorrow....its for a fellow archer who sent me 6, either Mulies or small Elk antlers...….


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> As much as I loved golf, I had to give it up after my hip replacement.....so I sold my clubs and shoes.....I had to give up Cowboy Re-enactments before the golf....that left me Archery and now, I had to give up that because of a torn rotator cuff......life can be a struggle sometimes...….


As we get older our priorities sure change..

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> BTW....I hope to have a knife and sheath to show tomorrow....its for a fellow archer who sent me 6, either Mulies or small Elk antlers...….


Looking forward to see what you come up with..

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

I did get this far with a knife and sheath for a fellow archer who sent me 6 good antlers.....I still need to polish the whole shebang but that won’t happen till tomorrow....got to make sure it’s ready.....


----------



## survivalistd

Beautiful Dave he will be thrilled.









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Super....thanks survivalists. ......


----------



## survivalistd

Anytime my friend

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## BarneySlayer

Keep up the good work Dave.

Love my knives and arm guards.

Wouldn't sell them for anything.

Well, if somebody shoved a million dollars in my face, maybe one of them...


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> Keep up the good work Dave.
> 
> Love my knives and arm guards.
> 
> Wouldn't sell them for anything.
> 
> Well, if somebody shoved a million dollars in my face, maybe one of them...


Thanks Barney.....with you around, I don’t need to advertise.......


----------



## rembrandt

Finally got the Eagle on this handle....of course it’s not polished yet but it’s imperative that it dries over night.....


----------



## TGbow

Man! All I can say is...You have a gift..Very nice


----------



## survivalistd

Another amazing job Dave.









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

TGbow said:


> Man! All I can say is...You have a gift..Very nice


Thanks, I appreciate that.....I graduated from Art School at Sam Houston State in 65.....been doing art work ever since......


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> Thanks, I appreciate that.....I graduated from Art School at Sam Houston State in 65.....been doing art work ever since......


It truly shows your love for it in your work.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> It truly shows your love for it in your work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


It’s good to have friends.....I believe it’s more important than a ton of money....


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> It truly shows your love for it in your work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


It’s good to have friends.....I believe it’s more important than a ton of money....


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> It’s good to have friends.....I believe it’s more important than a ton of money....


Absolutely correct..

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Longbowwally

Beautiful work!


----------



## rembrandt

I have several new knives and sheaths to show.....I will stretch them out over the next few days.....love making knives and sheaths.....


----------



## survivalistd

Looking forward to see what you've made Dave..

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

These go out this morning.....the stand will raise the cost of shipping but I will, hopefully live thru it.....


----------



## rembrandt

Oh well, got one right.....


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> Oh well, got one right.....


Now 2 right and very good looking the stand isca great addition. 









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

I do appreciate what you do.....I’m a fixin to put a photo up of the one I was working on....it was on the last page.....and I just got off the phone with a lady who makes the name plates in brass.....I’m out of those and they dress up a stand quite well....The one with the stand, I mailed out this morning to West Virginia.....


----------



## rembrandt

I really like this sheath and the blade on this knife.....I will post another photo of the knife outside the sheath....I bought 8 of these blades and this is the last one I have......I’m also thinking of adding some black behind the red on the handle....that would match well with the black area on the sheath.....


----------



## rembrandt

Let me try again....


----------



## survivalistd

Cool you got it. That is a very nice looking set up..

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Cool you got it. That is a very nice looking set up..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


Over all it is 16" long....It also has the hammered blade.....Its not what a deer hunter would use but I try to make whatever floats my boat at the time.....This one was an earlier knife I called the Devil's Knife...I altered it and made it more desirable for knife collectors...…


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> Over all it is 16" long....It also has the hammered blade.....Its not what a deer hunter would use but I try to make whatever floats my boat at the time.....This one was an earlier knife I called the Devil's Knife...I altered it and made it more desirable for knife collectors...…


16" that's a big boy right there. The sheath is amazing also. Great job...

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this. Native American style knife today and I have 5 more deer feet handles.....These came from First Monday in Canton, Tx.....my wife found them and brought them back.....I had 3 like this and all were sold at Trades Day.....


----------



## rembrandt

I will show some more like this as I finish them....I've got a few adjustments I want to make but overall these are fun to make and I know I can move them.....Hunters seem to like them and Rendezvous people.....


----------



## survivalistd

That's really cool looking. I can see why they were grabbed quickly. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## woof156

Nice work as always Dave, keep that creative side up and workin. Still enjoy you Celtic arm guard on 3 D trad shoots. Keeps my sleeves out of the bow, the bow string off my arm, and is one place the mosquitoes have not conquered yet.


----------



## rembrandt

woof156 said:


> Nice work as always Dave, keep that creative side up and workin. Still enjoy you Celtic arm guard on 3 D trad shoots. Keeps my sleeves out of the bow, the bow string off my arm, and is one place the mosquitoes have not conquered yet.


I appreciate that and the creative thing I would love to do more of....Maybe I will have that opportunity later and I hope its soon.....


----------



## cwmacusa

Nice!!


----------



## rembrandt

Finish this sheath and l am pleased how it came out....anyone wearing this at a Rendezvous or a Trad Shoot would draw attention.....


----------



## rembrandt

I’ve got another deer leg handled knife made.....I hope to get on here in a few days.....


----------



## survivalistd

Really liking that look Dave. Beautiful work my friend. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Really liking that look Dave. Beautiful work my friend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


You are definitely my friend......Thanks for that response....


----------



## rembrandt

The numbers that hit on hear, humble me and inspire me.....I love you all.....


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this knife today and hope to finish the sheath by Monday...I want to do one more and then get on the side quivers....


----------



## survivalistd

That looks great love the blade on that one. Nice work Dave

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> That looks great love the blade on that one. Nice work Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


I too, like the blade....it has a mirror finish and I don’t think I will jewel it....I don’t like fooling with mirror finished blades.....


----------



## rembrandt

Disregard the knife on top, it’s the last of the threesome.....Will make a sheath for it soon...


----------



## rembrandt

This one lasted half a day on FB before it sold......


----------



## rembrandt

I like to call it Neo Tribalism......


----------



## survivalistd

I bet others were upset someone got their before them.. Great job Dave..

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## jdwhittled

Wow that is some beautiful work. Nice job.


----------



## rembrandt

Thanks, I’ve been on a temporary DERAIL because my wife spilled hot stew down her chest....I’ve been busy with her...going to get medicine and taking her to the Doctor....


----------



## rembrandt

Today, I made two trips into Talladega for her....first to the Dr. and then to get her medicine.....I got little done except doing for her....which is OK, I went to Wal Mart to get her drugs and I asked a lady when Easter was and she shocked me.....TOMORROW....so I bought flowers and a card, plus three bags of cookies for her....Glad I went now.....


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> Thanks, I’ve been on a temporary DERAIL because my wife spilled hot stew down her chest....I’ve been busy with her...going to get medicine and taking her to the Doctor....


Dave I hope your wife is ok. Everything else should be put on hold and your wife taken care of. Keep us updated my friend. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## DwayneR

rembrandt said:


> Today, I made two trips into Talladega for her....first to the Dr. and then to get her medicine.....I got little done except doing for her....which is OK, I went to Wal Mart to get her drugs and I asked a lady when Easter was and she shocked me.....TOMORROW....so I bought flowers and a card, plus three bags of cookies for her....Glad I went now.....


Take care of that wonderful wife of yours. . . .That is what is important. . .Sorry to hear about that accident.


----------



## rembrandt

DwayneR said:


> Take care of that wonderful wife of yours. . . .That is what is important. . .Sorry to hear about that accident.


Thanks DwayneR......she is improving now....


----------



## survivalistd

Great news Dave. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Great news Dave.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


Thanks, I apologize for the delay on my leather work but as soon as I get her well, I will try to catch up on my side quivers and knife sheaths......


----------



## mk148a

Great stuffs man! I like it


----------



## rembrandt

mk148a said:


> Great stuffs man! I like it


Thanks and welcome to Archery Talk....a place where you can learn all there is about shooting a bow...….


----------



## rembrandt

BTW, I should have a knife and sheath to show tomorrow......that is if the Lord is willing and the creek don't rise.....and its sorta wild for me....I like to create something new but this one goes beyond my conservative limits...…

Dave


----------



## 5ks

Very cool


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> BTW, I should have a knife and sheath to show tomorrow......that is if the Lord is willing and the creek don't rise.....and its sorta wild for me....I like to create something new but this one goes beyond my conservative limits...…
> 
> Dave


Looking forward to see this. Got my curiosity up now. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## eden

Great work! I've combed through this thread a number of times over the past year. It's very impressive!


----------



## rembrandt

I've got the sheath about right and I hope to have it ready in a while but if not I will post it in the morning...…

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

This one is a little wild for me but it definitely Neo Tribal......maybe a lady will buy it at the HH Classic.....


----------



## rembrandt

I've still got some work to do on that one.....


----------



## survivalistd

That's beautiful Dave I like everything about it..

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## therealmccoy

Very nice.


----------



## rembrandt

I will resume the Give-Aways this fall....Aug. or Sept and I will give away a knife, arm guard and maybe a pocket quiver....it all depends on my inventory......


----------



## BarneySlayer

Me Gusta!


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> Me Gusta!


Me guesta too......what does that mean Barney?


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> Me guesta too......what does that mean Barney?


I like. = me gusta

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

I figured as much......just trying to josh with Barney.....


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> I figured as much......just trying to josh with Barney.....


You got me on that one. We will see if barney has a different interpretation. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

I think it means I LIKE IT ALOT WITH GUSTO....LOL


----------



## Hunterfreak90

Wow! Amazing work!


----------



## rembrandt

Hunterfreak90 said:


> Wow! Amazing work!


For the last two weeks I’ve been taking a break due my my wife’s burning event.....


----------



## BarneySlayer

I meant it on the conventional sense, "It pleases me." or "I like" or "Daddy likes!" but without the sexual innuendo, probably


----------



## survivalistd

BarneySlayer said:


> I meant it on the conventional sense, "It pleases me." or "I like" or "Daddy likes!" but without the sexual innuendo, probably


Oh man there goes the neighborhood [emoji23][emoji23]

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> I meant it on the conventional sense, "It pleases me." or "I like" or "Daddy likes!" but without the sexual innuendo, probably


LOL.....that’s what I figured it to mean....From you, I knew it was a compliment......thanks compadre....


----------



## rembrandt

I watched an old movie last night titled....Seraphim Falls.....Brosnan and Neeson Were in it and Brosnan had a big Bowie Knife....I went out today before my class started and made me one like his....I will show it when I get it sanded and polished.....Good movie and it had a weird ending...but it is worth viewing.....


----------



## BW1975

Beautiful work!


----------



## Redneck2323

Great looking pieces.


----------



## BigBullDreamer

Thats nice stuff!


----------



## rembrandt

Well I have the knife done and I will finish the sheath tomorrow. Its gonna be fun staining this sheath and I hope it shows. I've had a multitude of distractions.....


----------



## survivalistd

Excited to see this one. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## DwayneR

survivalistd said:


> Excited to see this one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


You are not the only one. . .I really enjoy seeing the knives and stuff rembrant makes. . .
Thanks AT mods for allowing this thread to continue and exist!


----------



## rembrandt

Its because of you guys that I have the chance to show my work....Thanks a million!


----------



## survivalistd

It's an art exhibit every time. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

I don’t know about that Survialist but here is another I will make a stand for at the HH Classic.....it isn’t polished yet but it has to dry overnight......


----------



## survivalistd

Another amazing knife and sheath. Love the blade profile on that one also. Great job Dave.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## pnolans

Love your work, bro. 

Is there a post where you display prices? I really like that Celtic symbol in your earliest posts.

Thanks,

Wanderin.Pat


----------



## rembrandt

pnolans said:


> Love your work, bro.
> 
> Is there a post where you display prices? I really like that Celtic symbol in your earliest posts.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Wanderin.Pat


Go to my store on Face Book.....Dave’s knife and leather store......give me a call or just ask me whatever you like with a PM here.....I will direct you to where you can observe what I have....


----------



## Stickbowfan 112

Awesome stuff


----------



## rembrandt

Thanks and welcome to AT......


----------



## Puck59

nice work!


----------



## Okiecntry

Beautiful work!


----------



## rembrandt

Thanks PUCK and ODIE......WELCOME TO AT.....


----------



## rembrandt

This one I finished today.....kinda an on the side project.......I have 3 items I’m working on, two are knife sheaths that required a whole shoulder of leather.....the other one is art work on a gourd.......don’t know where the Rose came from, maybe my desire for spring is overcoming me.....


----------



## survivalistd

That's beautiful Dave









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## BarneySlayer

Dave, your leather work is catapulting to new levels.


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> Dave, your leather work is catapulting to new levels.


I hope it does because the Howard Hill Classic is the first of June and I need to create 3 side quivers and about 10 pocket quivers....BTW Barney....thanks


----------



## mrobin30

nice work


----------



## rembrandt

This one is ready to polish.....this is a big knife....a wall hanger or on a stand over the fireplace....but it will draw attention to my Vendor tent at the HH Classic in June.....


----------



## rembrandt

I hope this one isn’t hiding the tip of the blade.....


----------



## rembrandt

The hair on the hide is covering the tip.....an artist would be more observing and correct that before taking the picture.....


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> The hair on the hide is covering the tip.....an artist would be more observing and correct that before taking the picture.....


It gives it the rugged look. Beautiful job Dave 
I tried to touch it up for you.
Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Oryguncannaseur

That's some very nice leather work. That quiver you made last Nov Oct is disgusting, in a good way


----------



## rembrandt

Oryguncannaseur said:


> That's some very nice leather work. That quiver you made last Nov Oct is disgusting, in a good way


Ill take that as a compliment.....LOL


----------



## rembrandt

Another WHAT I do in the house after I leave the work shop.....


----------



## rembrandt

Where are you Survialist?


----------



## survivalistd

Got ya covered brother. Beautiful work









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBullDreamer

Awesome


----------



## woof156

Echo many other Dave very well done, nice work with great detail..Keep having fun....


----------



## rembrandt

woof156 said:


> Echo many other Dave very well done, nice work with great detail..Keep having fun....


I appreciate that......I hope to have another knife and sheath to show tomorrow.....worked about 5 hrs on it today.....I will make a couple stands for these two and then it’s on to quivers......


----------



## leoncrandall74

rembrandt said:


> Another WHAT I do in the house after I leave the work shop.....


As with all of your artwork.. AMAZING!!!

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

leoncrandall74 said:


> As with all of your artwork.. AMAZING!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


You just made my day.....I will go to Church this morning with a smile on my face.....thanks


----------



## survivalistd

You have a great following here on AT. I know you help a lot of young people learn this art and that is something to be proud of. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> You have a great following here on AT. I know you help a lot of young people learn this art and that is something to be proud of.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


Thanks a bunch Survialistd and I hope I get this one right.....I don’t want to wear you down with my non capabilities.....this knife is the largest Bowie I’ve ever made and the blade and guard was given to me by the City Judge here in Talladega, AL...not only was he a relative of my wife, he was a good friend to me....


----------



## rembrandt

I’ve got to make two stands for these two knifes and then I will start in on pocket quivers and side quivers.....the Howard Hill Classic is right around the corner....thanks everybody for looking at my work......


----------



## survivalistd

Those look great looking forward to see them in stands. Great job on the pictures. I'm always here to help if needed. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Your the best...........thanks a bunch....


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> Your the best...........thanks a bunch....


That's what friends do...
Especially when their name is Dave
Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## BarneySlayer

Those look GREAT! Going to be some real head turners.


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> Those look GREAT! Going to be some real head turners.


Thanks Barney.......when your a vendor it helps to have some things out front to attract people....once they are there, they see what you have to offer and the next step is they buy one of your products....I’ve had good luck at the larger shoots here in AL. With that philosophy....


----------



## rembrandt

Made this one for a guy who has bought several from me and he loves to give them to friends....I have another one I’m making for him........


----------



## survivalistd

That's stunning. Grear looking knife.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

A friend brought over this knife for me to make a sheath for it and I stamped it with the Dragon Scale STAMP. that stamp can be bought now from a fellow in Bulgaria for $95.... its cost has really gone thru the roof.....


----------



## rembrandt

This is the only pocket quiver I have right now....I am pretty much staying at home now because of the virus thing so I will be in the workshop everyday I can....


----------



## survivalistd

I really like that one. Cant wait to see what you create over the next couple weeks. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert 49

Very nice. Leather working is something that has always interested me.


----------



## rembrandt

Robert 49 said:


> Very nice. Leather working is something that has always interested me.


It is a great way to eat up the time.....if you want any advice I will help you all the way...I can help you jump past the small things that made me struggle for months.....


----------



## Robert 49

rembrandt said:


> It is a great way to eat up the time.....if you want any advice I will help you all the way...I can help you jump past the small things that made me struggle for months.....


Hey, thanks for the offer.


----------



## rembrandt

Robert 49 said:


> Hey, thanks for the offer.


Your welcome....just give me a call or go to my store on FB......


----------



## rembrandt

Here is another knife and sheath that will pair up with the one above and a good friend in Birmingham will decide which one or both he wants.....


----------



## rembrandt

I enjoy Neo Tribalism.....which is quite apparent in my work.....I’m not a plain Jane artist that’s for sure....


----------



## survivalistd

Your art is truly art

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

I’m working on a sheath for one of my students and I’m making pockets for Quivers.....I’ve got 3 made and I won’t stop till I have 10 or more.....I’m also working on a knife with a super blade....it would be great for a Hunter......


----------



## irishhacker

any more widow knives available?


----------



## rembrandt

I think I have a few.....


----------



## rembrandt

Both of the knives above are SOLD......LASTED a day and when that happens, It’s hard to build up an inventory......


----------



## rembrandt

I’m proud of my Black Widow knives....these are what I have left....The one with the light Brown legs was done with a wood burning tool....


----------



## rembrandt

This is about it also on the leather work.....when the Howard Hill Classic shows up I will have a sign that says “BUY A KNIFE AND GET AN ARM GUARD FREE......Last year I gave pocket quiver buyers a free arm guard and I sold all I had.....


----------



## irishhacker

Beautiful work Dave..

Thank you for posting these for me.

PM sent

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

irishhacker said:


> Beautiful work Dave..
> 
> Thank you for posting these for me.
> 
> PM sent
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


 Thank you for asking me to show them....


----------



## rembrandt

I have another knife I finished today except for polishing.....as usual....it is a dandy......


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> I have another knife I finished today except for polishing.....as usual....it is a dandy......


Looking forward to see it..

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## BarneySlayer

YESSIR! Keep turning them out!


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> YESSIR! Keep turning them out!


I will as long as the Lord is willing...


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this one today.......this one turned out fine....it has a wide blade.....


----------



## rembrandt

Except, it’s upside. Down again....


----------



## survivalistd

Looking beautiful Dave upside down or not









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Thanks again Survialistd.....I hope to have two more knives and Sheaths to show tomorrow...I’ve formed 5 pockets for quivers and I am going for 10.....I hope this Virus thing is no longer a threat by May....got my fingers crossed....The H H Classic is usually a money maker for me..


----------



## BarneySlayer

Love the handle and blade combination!


----------



## survivalistd

My pleasure Dave and I hope this is over by then also. Love seeing your work. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> Love the handle and blade combination!


I do appreciate your responsive support.....


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> My pleasure Dave and I hope this is over by then also. Love seeing your work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


Thanks.....I feel like you are a much needed partner and you are.....


----------



## woof156

You know Dave you keep this up and you just might get that knife building thing down!!:smile:


----------



## rembrandt

woof156 said:


> You know Dave you keep this up and you just might get that knife building thing down!!:smile:


LOL.....I KEEP TRYING.....I wonder what I’m going to do when the Give Aways come up....? I’m satisfied that I’m a non profit business....but what I sell goes right back into my business and I love it......


----------



## rembrandt

I finished these two for a fellow archer and I like the way they came out......


----------



## irishhacker

rembrandt said:


> I finished these two for a fellow archer and I like the way they came out......


Yes sir.. nice job Dave! PM me when you get a chance


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> Thanks.....I feel like you are a much needed partner and you are.....


It's all about helping out a friend. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

It’s nice to have friends....thank you sincerely.....I’m working on a sheath for the big bone knife above.....not sure it will match up with knife.....it may be too modern....


----------



## survivalistd

I'm sure it will look great and make someone very happy 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## ben280

Love that knife!


----------



## rembrandt

ben280 said:


> Love that knife!


Which one are you referring to?


----------



## rembrandt

I’m working hard on 3 knives and sheaths.....Two are on order and the other is my own creation.....hope to have one or two tomorrow but I do have company coming over tomorrow to do yd work.....


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this one except for the polishing.....as usual.....


----------



## survivalistd

Beautiful as usual 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Finally polished this one and it really shines.....I love that Black Rock Leather Enrich.....


----------



## survivalistd

That really does make a difference looks fantastic. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## evajack

Wow. This is awesome, i really like it.


----------



## Esavoy

very nice work!


----------



## rembrandt

evajack said:


> Wow. This is awesome, i really like it.


Thanks, I do have a store over in FB....


----------



## rembrandt

I should have several things to show you folks tomorrow and Wednesday....


----------



## tpcowfish

Nice work, that knife is awesome


----------



## rembrandt

tpcowfish said:


> Nice work, that knife is awesome


Thanks.....I will show two more BWs today.....


----------



## rembrandt

I want to make it clear.......this is a hobby with me and my serious intent is NON PROFIT.....I teach a class how to make knives with bought blades....this cost me a good deal of money. And everything is free for them....I also love to give away some of my work and I hope to do that in Sept. thru Dec........that also cost me because NOT ONLY ARE the items I have to buy cost me but my tools such as drills, sanders etc wear out pretty fast....I do appreciate you folks a lot and you aren’t required to buy anything from me.......I get more than money out of this and I hope you all understand that....I have a good Railroad pension and I just enjoy all this and the accolades from you folks is better than money...thanks to AT for letting me do this.....a big THANKS....


----------



## survivalistd

You are a great chraftsman Dave and more than generous. I cherish the knife you sent me. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Here are two I finished this morning for two BW fans....


----------



## leoncrandall74

rembrandt said:


> Here are two I finished this morning for two BW fans....


AMAZING as always Dave!! I love those black widow knives and the leather work is incredible. Such a treat to see your work

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd

Beautiful Dave

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker

Nice!


----------



## nitron125

Beautiful work


----------



## rembrandt

I will show 2 arm guards to match the BW knives above....tomorrow........


----------



## survivalistd

Looking forward

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## DanielBuck

looks like you do a great job!


----------



## irishhacker

Dave's craftsmanship and attention to detail are spot on.. There are lots of small details that don't really show up in photos.. Just wait till you get one of his knife/sheath combos in your hands


----------



## rembrandt

This set will be mailed out in the morning to Akron, Ohio....


----------



## survivalistd

Going to be done very happy folks. Looks beautiful Dave 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

I really like the way this one came out.... I do believe this one would have gone quick at a SASS shoot....


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Going to be done very happy folks. Looks beautiful Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


Thanks.....these take time but this is the second set like this I’ve had to do in the last two weeks......


----------



## Darthur

These are really nice. Hope to check them out on Etsy soon.


----------



## dbaydush

WOW. what is your etsy store!?


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> Thanks.....these take time but this is the second set like this I’ve had to do in the last two weeks......


I could only imagine how much work goes into those. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

dbaydush said:


> WOW. what is your etsy store!?


No Etsy store......I use to be there but now, all I have is a store on Facebook......Dave’s knife and Leather Store......hit the search at the top and when your in my store look for SEE ALL.....


----------



## rembrandt

Darthur said:


> These are really nice. Hope to check them out on Etsy soon.


No Etsy....go to Facebook and search....Dave’s knife and leather store.....when your there look for (under a photo) SEE ALL.


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> I could only imagine how much work goes into those.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


about a week....


----------



## Darthur

OK Thanks


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> about a week....


That's what I figured it really shows in all the detail. Great looking indeed !!

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

I want to make some pocket quivers and I have 6 pockets mold and ready to go, but, I’m not sure the HH Classic will be allowed to go forward.....things look pretty DRAB right now.....


----------



## survivalistd

Make them anyways and put a raffle out here for each one that would be fun to do. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this one for a neighbor......it’s all he wanted for a bunch of lumber......I’m gonna extend my porch for a cutting table and get more room for my tools.....I need the extra room big time.....


----------



## survivalistd

Love how that turned out and that sheath looks amazing

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Another photo.......


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Love how that turned out and that sheath looks amazing
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


It did turn out OK.....I hope he likes it because he is letting me have 16 foot 2x4s and 16ft 2x6s...along with Cedar posts and big beams that will bear the roof.....he told me all he wanted was a little knife of some kind.....


----------



## survivalistd

That's a very cool way to display your knives. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Not too bad is it......?


----------



## survivalistd

Not at all that's super cool looking indeed

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> It did turn out OK.....I hope he likes it because he is letting me have 16 foot 2x4s and 16ft 2x6s...along with Cedar posts and big beams that will bear the roof.....he told me all he wanted was a little knife of some kind.....


That's a great trade

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> That's a great trade
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


That is is .....all I have to do is load it in my PU and hope it will not fall out the rear end......


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> That is is .....all I have to do is load it in my PU and hope it will not fall out the rear end......


Usually it will stay how long is your truck bed ?

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Usually it will stay how long is your truck bed ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


well, he liked the knife, sheath and stand....he helped me load some heavy stuff, 2x12s 16. Ft. Long and let me tell ya..... I couldn’t have done it by myself....no way.....


----------



## Bear Bandit

I just got lost in a rabbit hole going back through your work, it's beautiful. Thanks for posting, I got a few more hours to make it through all of it. 

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd

Bear Bandit said:


> I just got lost in a rabbit hole going back through your work, it's beautiful. Thanks for posting, I got a few more hours to make it through all of it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


You wont be disappointed 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> well, he liked the knife, sheath and stand....he helped me load some heavy stuff, 2x12s 16. Ft. Long and let me tell ya..... I couldn’t have done it by myself....no way.....


Oh the world of construction it's so much fun. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

I hope to have a knife and stand to show you today.....the knife came out fine....


----------



## survivalistd

Looking forward to see it

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

First time I’ve done a stand that the blade is higher than the handle....


----------



## rembrandt

Here is the knife on the stand and the dang antler, when screwed down moved the wrong way....Oh well, maybe it will please somebody....


----------



## rembrandt

Beautiful.......sad!


----------



## survivalistd

Beautiful indeed









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

I woke up at 3:30 this morning thinking about the stand and I couldn’t go back to sleep.....it came to me to reverse the knife and with a little work, I could make it work and solve the problem.....thanks again Survialistd for correcting it....


----------



## survivalistd

To me it looked great upside down or not..

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Here it is upright now....


----------



## rembrandt

This knife goes out this morning and I’ve got two more orders....got to ruffle my tussle and get to work.....


----------



## Zoraquiver

Absolutely gorgeous! Do you have instructional videos?


----------



## Bear Bandit

Absolutely stunning work. 

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Zoraquiver said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Do you have instructional videos?


No...I have gone thru the steps doing leather work but not knife making.....I teach a class for that......


----------



## rembrandt

Bear Bandit said:


> Absolutely stunning work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


Thank you for your comment.....


----------



## rembrandt

HAPPY EASTER EVERYBODY.......

I’m working on two orders and both are tedious work....Right now My wife and our 9 dogs are watching the weather on the news...Today is the day that old man winter shoots his last wad and we may have to go in a hole in the ground....Tornados are rated STRONG on the chart for Talladega County....


----------



## leoncrandall74

Stay safe Dave

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd

Happy Easter Dave 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

I just hope and pray that the weather passes us by without harm.....


----------



## rembrandt

Same to you....... it’s been a good one so for....good meal anyway........


----------



## survivalistd

Hoping your safe from the weather also my friend. Same here good food with my girlfriend and the 3 dogs









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Beautiful animals.....Are they Huskies or MalMutes?


----------



## survivalistd

The 2 together are Huskies " Aspen and Shiloh " the single one is a malamute " Hercules..

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## dpointon8574

Your leather and knife work is amazing. Do you do reconditioning and handle replacement? thanks


----------



## Adjustable Arrw

Damn you're a hell of an artist.


----------



## rembrandt

Adjustable Arrw said:


> Damn you're a hell of an artist.


I don’t think I could get a better recommend than that......thanks....it’s folks like you that drive me to doing more and try to get more creative with my work.....To be honest....this is what I love to do and have my Degrees in...Art


----------



## rembrandt

I wish AT would give us the means of ROTATION....


----------



## rembrandt

Here are Two knives that I’ve finished the handles on......


----------



## survivalistd

Here ya go Dave you are one talent guy indeed Dave









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

There is 17 pieces of art work in my Den....the photo above shows 6....


----------



## survivalistd

Really liking that room. Looks like a museum 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

I think there is 17 pieces of my work in this Den....there is no TV in my Den....I come here to enjoy my art and the quiet.....


----------



## cooperman0010

Absolutely gorgeous art work.


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> I think there is 17 pieces of my work in this Den....there is no TV in my Den....I come here to enjoy my art and the quiet.....


You dont need a TV 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> You dont need a TV
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


Right now with all the talk about the Virus and people dying, I walk away.....


----------



## lpwhite

Nice work and you are very talented.


----------



## Ldub01

Looks gorgeous! Well done!


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> You dont need a TV
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


How did you know? LOL


----------



## Krik860

Absolutely amazing. Well done!


----------



## MTirado17

Beautiful work.


----------



## rembrandt

Krik andMT 17.....welcome to Archery Talk.....best place I know of for info and fun.....

Dave


----------



## Krik860

Thank you for the welcome! I've been learning a lot from this community.


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this set today except for polishing which is normal for me because of making sure that the dye and ink are dry....


----------



## Bear Bandit

Stunning, those sheaths are beautiful

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Battalion49

Very Nice. I have not seen good leather work in years. Remembering Tandy leather down the street from my grandparents house. 😎


----------



## survivalistd

Very nice set Dave.. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74

rembrandt said:


> Finished this set today except for polishing which is normal for me because of making sure that the dye and ink are dry....


Amazing craftsmanship as always Dave!! I can't get enough of those Black Widow knives. 
One of these days I'll get with you to make me a small drop point with the black widow. Keep up the great work 

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

I’ve got one now like your talking about....it’s already got the Spider on it.....I would make it sooooo cheap you would think I was giving it to you


----------



## rembrandt

I’ll take a photo of the two I have.....


----------



## rembrandt

Here they are.....


----------



## survivalistd

Wow!!!! Very nice indeed...

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

I’ve decided to do some wood burning on the wood handles..


----------



## leoncrandall74

🖒

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear Bandit

I'm really digging that clip point Damascus knife. Very nice. 

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Bear Bandit said:


> I'm really digging that clip point Damascus knife. Very nice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


I haven’t made a sheath for it yet but it will have the BW on it also with the web....I believe it’s in my store....


----------



## survivalistd

Great work Dave 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

I'm enjoying... going to the Workshop.....I keep getting orders and it keeps me energized....and at my age, thats a big Plus....I drink a Kick Start, which I love, and I could mow a 10 acre pasture with a push mower......


----------



## thenitecafe

some real true artistry work right here!


----------



## rembrandt

Please stay at home folks and let’s all survive this.....For a FACT, HOME IS WHERE ITS AT....


----------



## survivalistd

Very nice Dave social distancing with knives

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## BarneySlayer

rembrandt said:


> Please stay at home folks and let’s all survive this.....For a FACT, HOME IS WHERE ITS AT....


Love that bottom one in the red. Nice creativity you're tapping!


----------



## crzynate

Thats some great work man. Very nice.


----------



## rembrandt

crzynate said:


> Thats some great work man. Very nice.


Thanks and welcome to AT.....where you can learn a lot and have fun.....here is another I finished today except for the varnish.....I like the dye to dry over night.....


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> Love that bottom one in the red. Nice creativity you're tapping!


That is a dandy....and I’m surprised someone hasn’t jumped on it......


----------



## BarneySlayer

rembrandt said:


> That is a dandy....and I’m surprised someone hasn’t jumped on it......


It's for sale? Tell me how much and if it's in line with your regular prices, a check will be in the mail!


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> It's for sale? Tell me how much and if it's in line with your regular prices, a check will be in the mail!


sent you a PM......


----------



## rembrandt

Today, I will have something to show you....I’m concerned about the Howard Hill Classic....the virus thing might cancel it out....the Secundo, Terry Harris will have to make that decision.....


----------



## rembrandt

This set is ready to got to the PO....


----------



## rembrandt

And this set also....


----------



## mossy oak wv

rembrandt said:


> Here they are.....


Dave you are a true artist, I really like the knife at the top! Excellent work indeed! 

Joe


----------



## WadeP

Good stuff!


----------



## rembrandt

Welcome Wade and MossyOak to Archery Talk.....it’s the place to come to and learn.....

Dave


----------



## bhey

Looks really great. I don't do leather work but I do appreciate someone how has that skill.


----------



## rembrandt

bhey said:


> Looks really great. I don't do leather work but I do appreciate someone how has that skill.


Thanks...I appreciate that and it does take time and effort to keep improving.....its that way with any endeavor you get into....


----------



## rembrandt

I did this knife today to send out a TRIBUTE to a young lady who was one of the Missionaries whom I teach....a few yrs back she walked over to where I was working on some leather and asked me if her handle looked OK.....When I turned around and saw all the different colors she had stacked into that handle I said...HOLY COW....THERE WAS COLOR AFTER COLOR IN THAT HANDLE....I did this knife today to show that sometimes you learn from the student......


----------



## rembrandt

Tomorrow I will have about two hours more work on this handle.....little too much belly a the swayback has to go... I just wanted to post on here and show the colors and why I did it......


----------



## survivalistd

That's a great story right there and I'll be looking forward to see what you come up with. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Here is a better angle....


----------



## survivalistd

Its really cool looking with all those colors

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Its really cool looking with all those colors
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


here is another I finished yesterday.....this one isn’t sold.....


----------



## tpcowfish

I like that one Rem, ^^


----------



## rembrandt

tpcowfish said:


> I like that one Rem, ^^


Thanks...I'm from Palestine Tx......where do you reside


----------



## tpcowfish

rembrandt said:


> Thanks...I'm from Palestine Tx......where do you reside


Oregon Ohio, or actually Curtice, Ohio, Reno Beach, on the South west shore of Lake Erie


----------



## rembrandt

What in the world are you doing up there? I thought you lived in Texas....


----------



## fishingli1292

any simple small fixed blade holsters


----------



## rembrandt

I’ve got a stack of them waiting to be stamped....the only problem with that is the knife has to fit properly in the sheath....BTW welcome to AT....


----------



## tpcowfish

rembrandt said:


> What in the world are you doing up there? I thought you lived in Texas....


Never been to Texas, shows location on post, upper rt hand corner, yours says Alabama, not Texas, lol, got any pics of the blade on that knife, don't have Facebook, so i can't go look at your store


----------



## rembrandt

Here is one


----------



## rembrandt

The above knife has not been jeweled...a jeweled one looks super and I’ve not had one complaint with them....


----------



## survivalistd

A better view









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sipsey River

You do very nice work.


----------



## rembrandt

Sipsey River said:


> You do very nice work.


Thank you and where do you live in Bama? I live in Talladega....


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this one today, showed it and this group on another forum and all sold.....


----------



## tpcowfish

rembrandt said:


> Here is one


Is the blade the same as the Eagle one, cuz this one has a widow ?


----------



## tpcowfish

Hmm, the picture didnt come with the quote


----------



## tpcowfish

rembrandt said:


> here is another I finished yesterday.....this one isn’t sold.....


this is the one


----------



## survivalistd

Another beauty Dave. Great job as always.. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## BarneySlayer

Got a nice piece of Damascus in the mail today. Thanks Dave!


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Another beauty Dave. Great job as always..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


LOL....I think I sent it from my phone and I guess it didn't do what I asked it to do.....sorry...Ill try again....


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> Got a nice piece of Damascus in the mail today. Thanks Dave!


I figured you would like it....Thats a dandy...


----------



## Bisch

PM sent!

Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rembrandt

Bisch said:


> PM sent!
> 
> Bisch
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I sent you a message in return.....


----------



## survivalistd

Howdy Dave knives are looking beautiful

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Howdy Dave knives are looking beautiful
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


Knives are on the back burner for a week or so.....I’ve got two orders for Pocket quivers that I have to get done this week....gotta get on the ball and I don’t know when I’m gonna get time to mow my yard....maybe at night....


----------



## JSHart

Very mice work!!!


----------



## rembrandt

JSHart said:


> Very mice work!!!


welcome to AT.....hang around and you will learn a lot.....


----------



## survivalistd

rembrandt said:


> Knives are on the back burner for a week or so.....I’ve got two orders for Pocket quivers that I have to get done this week....gotta get on the ball and I don’t know when I’m gonna get time to mow my yard....maybe at night....


Mowing the yard is way overated[emoji1]

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## 65mustang13

These are incredible! Nice work.


----------



## dpointon8574

*Knife*








Dave, this is the knife I was talking about, thanks
Dan


----------



## rembrandt

Thats a pretty mirror finished blade.....does it have a guard? I would love to make a sheath for it......


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this one today.....


----------



## rembrandt

Title on that one is “Momma and her babies”


----------



## dpointon8574

Nice!!


----------



## tpcowfish

Did you sell the knife in post 2731 ?


----------



## Bartcarroll63

Nice work on the leather guards.


----------



## rembrandt

tpcowfish said:


> Did you sell the knife in post 2731 ?


I still have that one.....it has a wood burned Eagle on it and an Eagle on the sheath...


----------



## rembrandt

I hope to have a pocket quiver to show tomorrow.....then, I have 6 arm guards to do, then two side Quivers....it’s gonna be fun times around here....


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this one except for polishing.....it’s sold....


----------



## irishhacker

rembrandt said:


> Finished this one except for polishing.....it’s sold....


Love it!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

irishhacker said:


> Love it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Kinda hoped you would.....I enjoy doing custom work....


----------



## survivalistd

Beautiful Dave. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bisch

My buddy got his quiver that Dave made for his birthday present from me today! He loves it!!!!










Great work, and thanks a bunch!

Bisch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## survivalistd

Very cool and beautiful work on those Dave

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

I have a lot of room for improvement but I’m working on it....I have a list of work to do....I don’t have time to do my own thing...


----------



## irishhacker

Well Dave, when you make family heirlooms for people, the demand will certainly eat up your time..


----------



## rembrandt

I hope tomorrow to have 7 almost identical armguards to show....all are Black Widows....when those go I have two side quivers to do....those two should be very interesting with Zebra and another African animal hide to introduce in their decor.......


----------



## survivalistd

Those sound amazing Dave can't wait to see them.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## White Falcon

Paddle sheaths.


----------



## Heetman

Impressive work, not sure I have the patients for that.


----------



## rembrandt

White Falcon said:


> Paddle sheaths.
> View attachment 7158925
> View attachment 7158927
> View attachment 7158929


That’s neat.....I like that and I dig into my pocket past an empty billfold, to retrieve a pocket knife.....I do it all the time....


----------



## rembrandt

I finished these today and as usual, they haven’t been polished....


----------



## survivalistd

Dave your a machine

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Not really.....I’m wore to a frazzle between yd work and orders...I finished this one today..and I love this knife....


----------



## tpcowfish

Nice ^^^,


----------



## Clayphillips07

I love the cross!


----------



## Clayphillips07

How long does it take to make one?


----------



## rembrandt

Clayphillips07 said:


> How long does it take to make one?


Thanks for the question....I can turn out 2 a day..


----------



## rembrandt

I was born to ride and run for TDS.....1944 and 1959......


----------



## survivalistd

Grest pictures









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

This set goes out this morning....


----------



## rembrandt

The Black Widow spider is wood burned into the handle....I’m gonna do a few elk and eagle wood burned like that....it’s fun to do and permanent...


----------



## tpcowfish

Got my knife, sheath, and arm guard this evening, tnx Dave, looks amazing, its the one on post 2731, in this thread


----------



## rembrandt

tpcowfish said:


> Got my knife, sheath, and arm guard this evening, tnx Dave, looks amazing, its the one on post 2731, in this thread


That was good to hear.....


----------



## rembrandt

I have a couple more orders to finish, then it’s the big order...2 side quivers with African decor out of Zebra and another hide.....that’s gonna be a bunch of work but fun to do....


----------



## El Mago

Excellent work


----------



## rembrandt

I made these two for a fellow archer and his WIFE.....can you guess which one is for the wife? I know that is a difficult question to solve ....But take a deep breath, relax and think green.......


----------



## survivalistd

Wow that really looks nice. Beautiful job Dave

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

FINALLY....it’s time to do the side quivers.....I have the African hides and I hope I can pull the rabbit out of the hat, and make the quivers he will be proud of.....On the side I will work on putting a handle on a knife and doing an Antelope arm guard but it will be side work....it’s time to get the quivers done....


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Wow that really looks nice. Beautiful job Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


BTW thanks survivallistd


----------



## ElMuercielago

Beautiful work. I might have to get you to do some for my nice-knives-with-bad-sheathes collection


----------



## rembrandt

I would enjoy doing something wicked for you....


----------



## tigerbite84

Looks good!


----------



## bequick531

This is some good looking stuff!!


----------



## rembrandt

bequick531 said:


> This is some good looking stuff!!


Thank you.....most everything I do is custom work.....


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this one today....it’s part of a set.....


----------



## survivalistd

That's another beautiful creation Dave. Time to go hunting..

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## dpointon8574

You certainly do excellent work!!


----------



## rembrandt

I did some changing on several of my bone knives....I cut off the ends and I’m in the process of attaching color and a Brass pommel on the end....it takes some work but well worth the effort.....


----------



## rembrandt

BTW.....the Dragon Scale stamp that I paid $32 for back a year or so is now $95......that raises the value of a sheath up quite a bit....gotta use it more.....I contacted Tandy Leather about coming out with one but for some reason they are holding off doing it.....


----------



## survivalistd

Really liking that knife and sheath. Very clean looking indeed. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

survivalistd said:


> Really liking that knife and sheath. Very clean looking indeed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


The knife is Damascus and that alone ups the value of this knife and sheath......


----------



## rembrandt

I jeweled these two knives today and made a sheath for the BW Knife.....


----------



## rembrandt

The top knife is jeweled also but the mirror finish does a number on the photo.....I love that knife and it is sharp as a razor.....many yrs ago I saw a guy put feathers in front of an Eagle and I’m investigating that possibility in future handles.....


----------



## survivalistd

I really like the looks of that so I blew it up to show it off better.









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Thanks survialistd....that was my first effort at doing this.....I hope to make it better and then Wood burn it into the handle.....


----------



## survivalistd

It looks fantastic already 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## BarneySlayer

Love the Eagle/feather/wood handle one. Trigger finger guard nice aesthetic.


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> Love the Eagle/feather/wood handle one. Trigger finger guard nice aesthetic.


I like this knife and I think I have 4 of them.....it is razor sharp.....


----------



## rembrandt

Finished these 3 and one is part of a set......


----------



## rembrandt

The idea behind this one is the BEAR being taken by a B W BOW.......


----------



## leoncrandall74

Beautiful work Dave!! Always a treat to see what you do

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

leoncrandall74 said:


> Beautiful work Dave!! Always a treat to see what you do
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


Thank you.......you made my day......


----------



## rembrandt

I got to looking at my Antelope and two things bothered me......I did my best to correct those two and here is what I did....Can you tell what I did?


----------



## survivalistd

Let me check
Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd

You changed the color rings a bit I think

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74

rembrandt said:


> I got to looking at my Antelope and two things bothered me......I did my best to correct those two and here is what I did....Can you tell what I did?


Yep.. an artist's finished touches
Looks perfect!!

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Small things recede and large things come forward in a painting or drawing.....if you look at the first photo of the Antelope, the horn, which is what Antelopes have, the front one or the one closest to you is smaller than the one in the background.....also, look at the size of the eye in the first photo......it needed to be bigger.....and I improved on that.....


----------



## survivalistd

OK this will make it easier to see









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Thanks again.....your a good man......


----------



## rembrandt

Well, it’s pocket quiver time.....I’m cutting them out now and 10 is my goal before the HH Classic...once I get it going and have all the pieces, They should happen fast....I wanted to get this done back in Jan. But orders kept me busy....I will need some luck getting it done but I’m gonna be after it daily....


----------



## rembrandt

Does anybody know who was the 80,OOOth post to hit my thread....keep it honest.....I wanted to send that person a free arm guard......


----------



## rembrandt

I hope to have two pocket Quivers to show in a day or two....I’ve got 30 days till the HH Classic and it’s time to get busy....


----------



## rembrandt

This is the 1st pocket quiver out of 10 I want to do before the HH Classic....it has a pocket, an arrow separator, a knife and a D Loop....it’s stamped with the Dragon Scale...


----------



## rembrandt

I’m working on no. 2. Now and should have it done by Fri......hope so anyway....it will be different in color and stamping.....


----------



## ShootingBadger

Lotta fantastic pieces in this thread. Spent..so much time...just..paging through...


----------



## leoncrandall74

ShootingBadger said:


> Lotta fantastic pieces in this thread. Spent..so much time...just..paging through...


He's a true artist

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Thank you Leon and Badger......you have made my day.....


----------



## rembrandt

In the morning I will show you my third pocket quiver on the way to 10 I need for the Classic.....it has a small knife w/ a Damascus blade.....it has an antler handle and I think it’s the one I got into a bidding war on EBay....cost me 32 dollars but I won it......


----------



## JoshDeal88

Wow great work on these! They look fantastic!


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this one yesterday......7 more to go before the H H Classic


----------



## dpointon8574

Looking good !!


----------



## itry4deer!111

Nice work


----------



## Tbays70

Very talented


----------



## Chewmodo

Beautiful work, amazing.


----------



## rembrandt

Thanks you guys.....I finished another pocket quiver and Im waiting for it to dry so I can polish it.....


----------



## rembrandt

This one I named BROKEN ARROW OF COURSE.....


----------



## rembrandt

I hope to have 2 pocket quivers to show today....time to go to work.....


----------



## Freedom

Nice work!


----------



## 0hioChris

nice


----------



## rembrandt

Welcome to AT....you can learn a lot here and have fun also....


----------



## rembrandt

This is number 4... 5 and I hope 6 will come tomorrow and Wednesday....I’m hoping for 10 at the H H Classic....this one needs polishing....


----------



## rembrandt

Even tho I had a class today, I finished this one.....it has a pocket, arrow separator, 2 D loops, aNd a knife..


----------



## bearbowman

Pretty tolerable


----------



## rembrandt

I've got a really nice one coming....Should have it finished by Sun. maybe tomorrow.....depends on Honey-Dos......


----------



## BarneySlayer

Keep up the good work!


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> Keep up the good work!


I am burning daylight trying to get ready for the Classic....two orders have slowed me down....


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this one today....the fellow archer didn’t want the knife on it so he got 2 DLoops....


----------



## rembrandt

Here are some of the armguards I have left that I’m giving away free with their purchase.....


----------



## Kukui

Post your ETSY shop name when you have it set up.


----------



## rembrandt

Kukui said:


> Post your ETSY shop name when you have it set up.


Right now I don't have plans of opening a store in ETSY...I use to have a store there but the only thing I have now is my store "Daves Knife and Leather Store" on FB.....Thank yo for your interest however....


----------



## rembrandt

Some more of my work


----------



## rembrandt

And another...


----------



## jpiszc37

Great work bud! Thx for sharing!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

This set goes out this morning.....


----------



## rembrandt

This one also goes out and I hope a knife also.....


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this one today......polish it tomorrow....


----------



## BarneySlayer

rembrandt said:


> This one also goes out and I hope a knife also.....


Like the combination!



rembrandt said:


> Finished this one today......polish it tomorrow....


That looks great. Show us a finished picture with the blade!


----------



## Cspier86

beautiful work


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> Like the combination!
> 
> 
> 
> That looks great. Show us a finished picture with the blade!


I will post a photo of both today....I jeweled one blade and left the other one with the mirror finish....


----------



## rembrandt

My knives and my pocket quivers always come with a free armguard....


----------



## rembrandt

Here is the sheath polished and the knife outside the sheath


----------



## rembrandt

Made two sheaths today getting ready for the H H Classic.....I needed a few BW items to show...


----------



## Icon

Stunning work. Awesome to see such skill and artistry come together.


----------



## rembrandt

Icon said:


> Stunning work. Awesome to see such skill and artistry come together.


Thank you....I do appreciate your response.....


----------



## rembrandt

Icon....welcome to AT.....you can learn a lot if you read these threads.....good shooting to you..


----------



## ncheels

rembrandt said:


> My knives and my pocket quivers always come with a free armguard....





rembrandt said:


> Here is the sheath polished and the knife outside the sheath


Wow that’s great to get a free arm guard with a knife. Rem, have you ever made knife sheath that attaches to a belt horizontally? It would sit at 6 o’clock on the belt horizontally.


----------



## rembrandt

Here are a couple photos


----------



## rembrandt

Oops.....here are two more of big Jim’s


----------



## rembrandt

The bottom photo is my items of course....


----------



## rembrandt

Where is my friend.....that uprights my photos? I miss him....


----------



## rembrandt

Reckon a Mod could help me flip these?


----------



## Richb2

Beautiful


----------



## jzelina

I love good leather work!


----------



## floydfreak

so cool


----------



## rembrandt

Thanks to you guys above....and welcome to ArcheryTalk....


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this one yesterday...it’s ready for “Black Rock Leather n Rich” Which is what I use on all my leather


----------



## rembrandt

In the oval will be initials or another Spider....


----------



## rembrandt

I also finished this Sheath for an archer who bought one of my knives at the Classic....I wanted him to have a better sheath than the one he purchased....I think he will like this one.....


----------



## woof156

rembrandt said:


> Reckon a Mod could help me flip these?


Yeah it is getting harder for me to stand on my head at my age))


----------



## BarneySlayer

I will be your upright friend!


----------



## rembrandt

Thank you Barney....20% off your next buy......your a good man.....


----------



## 308ruger

Can i ask what a pocket quiver is?


----------



## rembrandt

308ruger said:


> Can i ask what a pocket quiver is?


Sure you can....What I call a pocket quiver is like the ones in the third photo from the bottom....a Side Quiver has the arrows pointed toward the front of you and the pocket quiver lets the arrows point behind you....it all started when people just put their arrows in their hip pocket...so someone invented a leather quiver that fit into the rear pocket and elaborations came from that.....you can still buy that basic design from some of the stores like Lancasters and 3 Rivers.....but don't hold me to that.....

Dave


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this sheath today and I plan on scrimshawing an elk or an Eagle on this one....


----------



## rembrandt

It’s been quite awhile since I used that stamp....kinda like it....


----------



## rembrandt

I’m almost thru with this one...just have to add some finishing touches and a few coats of varnish....


----------



## Hiboy77!

Very nice work?


----------



## rembrandt

Hiboy77! said:


> Very nice work?


Welcome to AT....you can learn a lot here if you do some research....


----------



## rembrandt

I added a few things.....most of it was touch up.....


----------



## BarneySlayer

ncheels said:


> Wow that’s great to get a free arm guard with a knife. Rem, have you ever made knife sheath that attaches to a belt horizontally? It would sit at 6 o’clock on the belt horizontally.


I know that he has. It's one of my favorites.

He does actual custom work, so if you want a particular design, let him know, and he'll make it happen. He made me an awesome bowie based on a stupid picture I drew in Microsoft Paint.


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> I know that he has. It's one of my favorites.
> 
> He does actual custom work, so if you want a particular design, let him know, and he'll make it happen. He made me an awesome bowie based on a stupid picture I drew in Microsoft Paint.


I do make them, in fact, I have one left over from the Classic....I’ll take a photo of it and show it on here......most of my work is custom, done for people who want initials, names or a BW, Eagle or an Elk on the handle....thanks Barney....


----------



## cgs1967

Very nice.


----------



## azactual

beautiful work


----------



## rembrandt

Thanks to the above.....I varnished this one twice more and added an arrow separator....


----------



## rembrandt

Try again....


----------



## BarneySlayer

you did it!

Expect an incoming request for service work.

I gave the kid of a friend one of your knives, with a gnarly bone handle that he absolutely loved.

Somehow the family dog got ahold of it, and went to town on the bone so...

Do you do reconstructive surgery? I gave my friend your phone number, as it was on my Facebook page, so I figured it was alright


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> you did it!
> 
> Expect an incoming request for service work.
> 
> I gave the kid of a friend one of your knives, with a gnarly bone handle that he absolutely loved.
> 
> Somehow the family dog got ahold of it, and went to town on the bone so...
> 
> Do you do reconstructive surgery? I gave my friend your phone number, as it was on my Facebook page, so I figured it was alright


My lands, I doubt it could be made new but I can make him another one for half price......I’d like a photo of the damaged knife. Did it have an antler handle or a bone handle?


----------



## rembrandt

BTW Barney, before I decide on that, I need to see the damage done on that handle......I might be able to redo it.......


----------



## rembrandt

I have got to get thru a few more orders so I can do my own thing......It’s not easy to do because of monetary reasons of course, but I want to create some creative knives and sheaths, not mentioning quivers and other leather work..


----------



## BarneySlayer

Will ask. I have not seen it.


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> Will ask. I have not seen it.


Thanks Barney....


----------



## rembrandt

These two arm guards will go to a fellow archer who sent me some African hides to decorate two SIDE QUIVERS


----------



## vortexkiller

Very cool, very nice! cant wait to see the quivers. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## rembrandt

vortexkiller said:


> Very cool, very nice! cant wait to see the quivers. Thanks a bunch.


Your welcome......I’m working on the two as we speak....


----------



## rembrandt

I’m working on the side Quivers with zebra hides and everything has slowed down....bare with me.....thanks fellow archers....


----------



## elroy06

very cool!


----------



## BarneySlayer

rembrandt said:


> My lands, I doubt it could be made new but I can make him another one for half price......I’d like a photo of the damaged knife. Did it have an antler handle or a bone handle?


Also sent this to e-mail, but just in case...


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> Also sent this to e-mail, but just in case...
> 
> 
> View attachment 7221327


WOW.....YOU CAN SEE THE TANG INSIDE THE EPOXY.....reckon he used it as a hammer? That would be fairly easy to fix......grind down the epoxy to the tang and replace the end.......let me know what he would like me to do? I’ll do my best to fix it at NO CHARGE....


----------



## BarneySlayer

rembrandt said:


> WOW.....YOU CAN SEE THE TANG INSIDE THE EPOXY.....reckon he used it as a hammer? That would be fairly easy to fix......grind down the epoxy to the tang and replace the end.......let me know what he would like me to do? I’ll do my best to fix it at NO CHARGE....


Can't beat that with a stick!

His dog admired the bone as much as he did 

He has learned a valuable lesson about dogs being able to stand up to grab things they admire.

Will PM you to confirm shipping address....


----------



## rembrandt

I’ll get on it Barney as soon as I receive it.......


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this pair for a fellow archer......


----------



## rembrandt

A fellow archer sent me two boxes of antlers and I made a knife and sheath for his good charity......


----------



## J-barcarp

Very nice


----------



## rembrandt

J-barcarp said:


> Very nice


Welcome to AT....stay tuned if you want knowledge and friendship.....


----------



## rembrandt

I bought a few of these knives and all I did was jewel the blade and make a good vegi- tanned sheath for it....


----------



## BarneySlayer

rembrandt said:


> I’ll get on it Barney as soon as I receive it.......


I spoke to his mom yesterday. He will be relieved. Will bug her this week to make sure she sent it. Like, you know, mom's don't have better things to do with their time than rescue their children from misery


----------



## rembrandt

I'm patiently waiting on that knife.....Mom is dragging her feet or the mail is slow........


----------



## rembrandt

Anybody else having problems with this new forum? I cant seem to get much done....right now I cant post photos of my work because on my I Pad they want a Password I don't have and when they send me one to my hotmail I can't find it on my Junk mail where it usually is...frustrating.....


----------



## jl223

rembrandt said:


> A fellow archer sent me two boxes of antlers and I made a knife and sheath for his good charity......


 Hello Dave, 

Knife arrived and is a work of art ... Also fits my hand perfectly .... Thank you


----------



## rembrandt

Thanks jl223 glad you like it and its great doing business with you......


----------



## guosim

Wow, this is superb craftsmanship.


----------



## DwayneR

Hello Rembrant!

How are you doing? I still, and always have enjoyed seeing your beautiful artwork and knife making.

Dwayne


----------



## rembrandt

Howdy DwayneR....long time no see....what are you doing in these parts....?


----------



## DwayneR

rembrandt said:


> Howdy DwayneR....long time no see....what are you doing in these parts....?


I took a long vacation. . . then went backpacking in the mountains for a while.
Then I spent a couple of weeks in Colorado enjoying the weather. Other than
that. . .been working on radios.

Thought I would drop by and see some more of your knives that you build and
other stuff.

Always good to know that life is treating you good.

Dwayne


----------



## rembrandt

Thanks Dwayne....hope your doing well and I envy your treks in the Shinning Mts....I love Colorado and my wife and I spent ten yrs out west full timing and we loved it....


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this one today,,,,,,


----------



## rembrandt

I have one more to do with the Zebra hide on it....


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this one today,,,,,,


----------



## BarneySlayer

Kase and guardian are in Colorado. They promise to send it when they get back to Wyoming, where apparently dogs do bad things. I'll give you a heads up when it's going your way!


----------



## rembrandt

Thanks Barney......by your description I was thinking bone handle but to make sure, I’d like you to verify it...bone or antler?


----------



## rembrandt

Thanks Barney....


----------



## rembrandt

Found a piece of scrap leather and had to use it....finished this one while glue was drying on a side quiver....


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this Quiver today and I hope a fellow archer on here will like it.....


----------



## BarneySlayer

rembrandt said:


> Thanks Barney......by your description I was thinking bone handle but to make sure, I’d like you to verify it...bone or antler?


Bone, looked like a knee joint or something.


----------



## rembrandt

OK bone it will be when I get it......


----------



## rembrandt

Buyer wanted some color changes so I did my best to make him happy with that....I agree, I like them better myself now.....


----------



## rembrandt

Better with a photo....


----------



## rembrandt

Here is the other quiver.....


----------



## rembrandt

Here is the other quiver.....
View attachment 7271515


----------



## rembrandt

Also finished these except for polishing.....


----------



## rembrandt

This set is SOLD...going to Ohio....


----------



## leoncrandall74

Amazing as ALWAYS!!

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## BowO

Traditional bow maker ShrinkMe.io


----------



## rembrandt

leoncrandall74 said:


> Amazing as ALWAYS!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


I appreciate that.....One of these days I'm gonna get good at this....takes work and lots of work at it.....


----------



## BarneySlayer

Very nice. Love the handle work.


----------



## rembrandt

I’ve got another knife and sheath which I can show now, in fact, two of them


----------



## BarneySlayer

Our neighbors, as well as one of their kids, helped my in-laws and a fire crew save our house.

As a partial thanks, the three sons of that neighbor each got one of your blades that survived because of the effort. The one kid who was there when we delivered them to his mom was quite pleased, and couldn't stop looking at them. He seemed very fascinated by the idea that each was unique, and that there was no other knife like it anywhere, and they were made by a cowboy train robber who had retired to Alabama!


----------



## rembrandt

And another....
View attachment 7274787



BarneySlayer said:


> Our neighbors, as well as one of their kids, helped my in-laws and a fire crew save our house.
> 
> As a partial thanks, the three sons of that neighbor each got one of your blades that survived because of the effort. The one kid who was there when we delivered them to his mom was quite pleased, and couldn't stop looking at them. He seemed very fascinated by the idea that each was unique, and that there was no other knife like it anywhere, and they were made by a cowboy train robber who had retired to Alabama!


Barney....you know me quite well.....but I also robbed Banks and Stagecoaches....give me the credit where it is due.....but own the serious side...I will pray for you folks every night out there....those fires are scary as hades....stay safe Barney and thanks for the story about the neighbors boys....I appreciate that big time.....If I can help with a knife or two I will gladly do it for free if I can make somebody out there happy....When your helping others, you are doing the Lords work.....


----------



## rembrandt

I've finished another set and I will show it tomorrow before shipping....These orders are slowing me down some but I do relish them and the challa
nge.....


----------



## BarneySlayer

rembrandt said:


> And another....
> View attachment 7274787
> 
> 
> Barney....you know me quite well.....but I also robbed Banks and Stagecoaches....give me the credit where it is due.....but own the serious side...I will pray for you folks every night out there....those fires are scary as hades....stay safe Barney and thanks for the story about the neighbors boys....I appreciate that big time.....If I can help with a knife or two I will gladly do it for free if I can make somebody out there happy....When your helping others, you are doing the Lords work.....


I found a picture of the trio. I am grateful to have been able to have been the agent


----------



## rembrandt

It wont be long till I break out with more knives with colorful handles....I have quite a number of Damascus blades and I will do my best to turn out some good colorful handled knives......I've got to make two TRAD BACK QUIVERS AND THEN A GUN HOLSTER SET and free to do my own thing....unless Im hit with more orders....


----------



## Bjank

Awesome work brother, I used to hate leather work when I first started making knives. Over the year's I've found that not only is it a break from grinding steel and much cleaner I come to realization to respect you guys with are real leathersmiths. This morning I have two to make one Veg Tan leather with initials and the second one for a Damascus Steel knife alligator leather lined. I get requests through out the year to make sheaths for knives but when they find out they have to send me the knife so I can make the sheath to fit the knife most don't want to mess with the hassle of sending it and waiting on the return. Also when they find out I price all my work at $50.00 an hour plus material the pass. 
Keep up the great work brother, your work is amazing.


----------



## rembrandt

Bjank....I appreciate that....I am opposite you on the leather and knife work...I enjoy the leather work and the knife making is hard on my lungsI wear a mask but the antler dust finds a way to get into you...but, having said that, it is habit forming...


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this one yesterday and it has a Christian favor to it.....
View attachment 7279942


----------



## rembrandt

rembrandt said:


> I finished this one yesterday and it has a Christian favor to it.....
> View attachment 7279942


Here is the photo....


----------



## BarneySlayer

That is very AWESOME!

If your Christian friend needs a home, let me know!


----------



## rembrandt

Barney, did you get it? That blade is sharp....be careful with it....


----------



## rembrandt

Gonna be off a few days.....going in for Gall Blatter surgery this evening....would appreciate a prayer or two however.....


----------



## Grasshopperglock

Prayer sent.


----------



## Andrewt406

rembrandt said:


> I'm gonna try this again and I hope I can add to it as I go and this way I won't be adding a new post almost daily......


Beautiful


----------



## Andrewt406

arrowfreaks said:


> I would like a back quiver with a deer on it please.


Please post a picture; If he makes you one


----------



## Andrewt406

rembrandt said:


> Here is one I missed.....the lines on this one are from the Venetian blinds in my TV room.....


Beautiful


----------



## BarneySlayer

rembrandt said:


> Barney, did you get it? That blade is sharp....be careful with it....


I will check my mail place today. Good luck with your own adventure. A plea for your well-being has been sent.


----------



## leoncrandall74

Hope all went well with the surgery Dave and you have a speedy recovery!!

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Thanks....Leon....right now I am waiting for a call from the hospital to come in for an Ultrasound....I tried to tell them I wasn't pregnant.......


----------



## BarneySlayer

It landed, and yes, it is sharp!


----------



## rembrandt

Well, The surgery has been put off for a spell....in fact, I hope for quite a while....the medicine I was taking caused extreme runs to the potty.....The Dr. called today and told me to return to Metformin.....I hope that does the trick....


----------



## Broncman

Well that sucks, hope you and the doc get it sorted out! You gotta be ready to get it behind you. I know i would.


----------



## BarneySlayer

Keep it buttoned up Dave!

Love The Christian Dude!


----------



## rembrandt

I finally finished this back quiver....these things are a pain to deal with but I finally got it done. The round disc is a replacement bottom in case broadheads are used...it is covered by the roll over pelt....


----------



## tpcowfish

Really nice Rem, like the design and color tones of that one, more authentic looking, to me anyway


----------



## rembrandt

Thanks TPcowfish....I can remember way back I told AT folks that I would never make back Quivers again but over the yrs I forgot my diligence on that vow.....This brought back my Determined vow....


----------



## vortexkiller

I think the quiver looks great can't thank you enough for your time and effort in making these side and back quivers. The craftsmanship and work you do is outstanding once again I can't thank you for everything.


----------



## BarneySlayer

Glad to see the updates!


----------



## rembrandt

vortexkiller said:


> I think the quiver looks great can't thank you enough for your time and effort in making these side and back quivers. The craftsmanship and work you do is outstanding once again I can't thank you for everything.


I do appreciate that....you’ve been a super customer and your patience has been outstanding...
Dave


----------



## settlekyle

rembrandt said:


> Found a piece of scrap leather and had to use it....finished this one while glue was drying on a side quiver....


For sale or already spoken for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

settlekyle said:


> For sale or already spoken for?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats a mystery cause I’ve sent hundreds of items out.....do you have a page or photo you can show me? Also, was it a side Quiver or back quiver?


----------



## rembrandt

Or pocket Quivers....?


----------



## Bdgr

Very nice work!


----------



## rembrandt

rembrandt said:


> Thats a mystery cause I’ve sent hundreds of items out.....do you have a page or photo you can show me? Also, was it a side Quiver or back quiver?


I still have that armguard....


----------



## rembrandt

settlekyle said:


> For sale or already spoken for?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I still have that one.....


----------



## DougA

dig that leather work, interested in that ETSY page


----------



## dwilkis

Appreciate you work and skill!


----------



## Zthacker

Love this! Lots of beauties out there!


----------



## rembrandt

Here is a set I finished yesterday....


----------



## rembrandt

Tomorrow will be the third day after my surgery....I’m still limited in what I can eat and do....I have 5 holes in my right side where the Gall Bladder is.....or was.. now...it was painful and I have to use a pillow to soften the blows the Chihuahuas put on me.....


----------



## BarneySlayer

Heal up and take it easy. I still need to visit during my Fantasy Vacation and have you show me how to build my own!

You can rest if you need to. It is okay!


----------



## leoncrandall74

rembrandt said:


> Here is a set I finished yesterday....
> View attachment 7302215


Amazing craftsmanship as always!! Take it easy and heal up Dave!!!

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Hey Barney and Leon....I have no choice...I have to take it easy for a month.....Can’t lift anything over 10 lbs and I have to keep away from fatty foods.....and what’s bad, I have a boatload of yard work to do...


----------



## rembrandt

BTW Barney.....I would love to show you how to make your own knife......the door is always open my friend....


----------



## rembrandt

Thanks you guys....


----------



## WindWalker

> I would like a back quiver with a deer on it please.


That would be a very heavy and cumbersome quiver...and bad-smelling in short time.


----------



## rembrandt

Windwalker....I told AT a long time ago that I was thru making back quivers....I forgot I said that and when a fellow archer came to me with hides from Africa, I forgot my vow.....anyway, I appreciate your order but I must say NO....it just takes up way to much of my time when I can hardly keep up with my knife, sheath, armguard and side quivers....Thanks tho....


----------



## rembrandt

This is my latest and it came out fine....every now and then I do one that pleases me....this one does


----------



## leoncrandall74

rembrandt said:


> This is my latest and it came out fine....every now and then I do one that pleases me....this one does
> View attachment 7305102
> View attachment 7305102


This looks incredible Dave!!

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this one yesterday....either knife fits the sheath.....I need to add an antler tip


----------



## rembrandt

Thanks Leon.....


----------



## rembrandt

Made these two sheaths for a fellow who likes Damascus knives.....


----------



## Chris1ny

Awesome


----------



## BarneySlayer

What he^^^^^ said!


----------



## rembrandt

Knives and leather is not all I do....I enjoy doing Gourd Art and I was chosen to judge a show at Waco, Tx where there was hundreds of entrants.....it’s just another form of art I do.....


----------



## rembrandt

I hope it fits this time


----------



## rembrandt




----------



## rembrandt

And another side


----------



## rembrandt




----------



## rembrandt

And the back


----------



## Tradiks

Really like the armguard with the buck head/horns in black design, pic 156.jpg. How did you put that on the leather?


----------



## rembrandt

Finished two knives and stands today.....here is one....


----------



## rembrandt

Here it is finally....I hope


----------



## rembrandt

This one is for a 7 yr old girl who came with her brothers to make knives.....I helped her a little.


----------



## BarneySlayer

rembrandt said:


> Finished two knives and stands today.....here is one....


I'm going to need a bigger picture...


----------



## BarneySlayer

rembrandt said:


> Here it is finally....I hope
> View attachment 7318482


Hey! There you go!



rembrandt said:


> This one is for a 7 yr old girl who came with her brothers to make knives.....I helped her a little.
> View attachment 7318779


That is awesome. I bet she remembers that experience for the rest of her life. Good work!


----------



## rembrandt

Barney, If you can give me details on that knife, Im willing to send that lady a new knife for her son....just give me the details on the knife and her name and address....


----------



## BarneySlayer

rembrandt said:


> Barney, If you can give me details on that knife, Im willing to send that lady a new knife for her son....just give me the details on the knife and her name and address....


Were you aware that you actually are the best? I will send you an e-mail...


----------



## rembrandt

Here is the other


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> Were you aware that you actually are the best? I will send you an e-mail...


I didnt get an E Mail from you over on my Outlook mail or here on AT....can you try again?


----------



## BarneySlayer

Yes, I am waiting for a response from his flakey mom. Sorority girls....


----------



## rembrandt

Right now I don’t have any orders so I can do something for that kid....Get Momma on the ball...


----------



## rembrandt

rembrandt said:


> Right now I don’t have any orders so I can do something for that kid....Get Momma on the ball...


This bunch went out Yesterday to AZ....


----------



## highnoonhunter

Nice work!


----------



## MWP330

Very beautiful work.


----------



## BarneySlayer

Lucky duck in Arizona! I love that batch!


----------



## bentstick2

You have an artistic flare !!


----------



## awehrmann

Looks great. One hobby I haven’t gotten myself into yet...


----------



## rembrandt

You ought to give it a try......it’s a great addictive hobby...


----------



## Mo9090

Really beautiful stuff.


----------



## rembrandt

This set is going out today....Came out fine....


----------



## tpcowfish

Looking good Rem


----------



## rembrandt

tpcowfish said:


> Looking good Rem


Thanks TPCOWFISH


----------



## rembrandt

Thanks TP...


----------



## rembrandt

bentstick2 said:


> You have an artistic flare !!


Thanks, I have 2 degrees in art....I guess that helps some.....


----------



## BarneySlayer

Whatever it is, it's working!


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> Whatever it is, it's working!


I am gnawing away at having one more ONE MAN SHOW in my life time....Painting is the love of my life and not turnng them out is a disappointment I can't tolerate....I enjoy doing leather work, making knives etc. and it puts a few bucks into my class so I can buy the blades and help those kids learn what I do....It warms my heart to have taught over 300 of them...95% are LDS Missionaries...."Because its what I do"....


----------



## Manx2020

i'll put in my order


----------



## rembrandt

You know you are always welcome....


----------



## rembrandt

Here is a Damascus knife a school teacher brought to me for a sheath....I’ve not witnessed anything like it......maybe a gut hook? LOL


----------



## rembrandt

Another view....


----------



## BarneySlayer

Drill bit?


----------



## Yovi1991

Very impressive work


----------



## rembrandt

I have no idea what this is because its Damascus....besides, its 3/4" across...Maybe somebody will come up with the answer....


----------



## rembrandt

Yovi1991 said:


> Very impressive work


----------



## rembrandt

Thanks.....I hope some more creative ones are in the near future


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this threesome and they are going to Albuquerque, NM....it has all the pieces +


----------



## rembrandt

I am busy trying to get ready for the Howard Hill Classic and it’s a slow process.....two down and 13 to go....


----------



## rembrandt

Here are the Spiders I’ve done lately and I will show you some custom work, I hope later today..


----------



## rembrandt

Here they are...


----------



## rembrandt

Black Widows are not the only thing I do....I’m thinking of keeping the Sam Houston guard for myself cause I was a pitcher for the Bearkats......I like doing custom


----------



## charlesm120

Incredible work! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rembrandt

Ive decided to do college emblems on armguards when requested or any custom work....I enjoy doing that....also, I’m making basic leather side quivers with or without pockets.....


----------



## rembrandt

Finished these two


----------



## rembrandt

rembrandt said:


> Finished these two.....maybe Ican get them to show up now....


----------



## rembrandt

Maybe both will show up now....


----------



## BarneySlayer

I see them!


----------



## rembrandt

It’s about time.....


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this one today and I like it.....gonna Make a few more similar to this but might put the background different and I wish I could rotate these photos when it’s needed.....


----------



## rembrandt

I’ve got a new armguard to show you in a day or so.....I’ve been absent due to yard work and rain storms.....


----------



## rembrandt

BTW....I WILL SOON have over 10 pocket quivers to show you....gotta get ready for the HH Classic....


----------



## Broncman

You are the inspiration for me trying my own leather work! What machine do you use?

My little projects were hand stitched, but that was rough...was given an old Singer 29K that might work for some basic stuff.

I would love to have one of your pocket quivers to add to my growing collection of trad stuff. You got a websight or??

Ken


----------



## rembrandt

I do have a web site on FB...”Dave’s knife an Leather Store”....I do custom work a lot....All you have to do is tell what you want on the Quiver and I’ll get it done...BTW, You get a free arm guard with any order over $100....thanks for your post....


----------



## rembrandt

Go to my store Broncman and you can see my work and prices...


----------



## rembrandt

Broncman said:


> You are the inspiration for me trying my own leather work! What machine do you use?
> 
> My little projects were hand stitched, but that was rough...was given an old Singer 29K that might work for some basic stuff.
> 
> I would love to have one of your pocket quivers to add to my growing collection of trad stuff. You got a websight or??
> 
> Ken


I can help you a lot on the stitching problem that will save you a lot of time and effort....I do all my sewing with Sinue and a Dremel tool....you can get a 250/27 needle that will go thru 3 layers of leather like it’s butter....get a Groover to form the trench around the leather and if you want perfection use the Spacer wheel to give you the spot to drill with the Dremel tool....


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this one yesterday.....working on three knives now....


----------



## rembrandt

Anyway to rotate on AT?


----------



## rembrandt

Does anyone know what this is? Sorry about the place mat...


----------



## leoncrandall74

rembrandt said:


> Does anyone know what this is? Sorry about the place mat...
> View attachment 7384696


I'm waiting for the answer to this.. I love old tools. 
Also love your artwork!! The arm guard looks awesome Dave

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Thanks Leon.....


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this knife today.....


----------



## BarneySlayer

That is pretty!


----------



## vortexkiller

Very nice, this gentleman does great work! Dave I hope all is well.


----------



## rembrandt

Thank you for your post.....I am well, alive and kicking.....Shooting my bow now when I get the time.....Looking forward to the Howard Hill Classic......


----------



## rembrandt

This time of the year I’m working my hinny off with Spring yard work.....I’ve got over 40 plants to mulch after getting rid of weeds and unwanted grass....but I should have something’s to show in a day or two.....I’m working on knives, sheaths and pocket quivers....


----------



## rembrandt

Here is a BW pocket quiver.....this is a new stamp I bought from Bulgaria and it’s neat....this has all the accoutrements inc arrow separator, a D loop and a knife.....


----------



## rembrandt

Here are a few I have made, mostly with antlers.......


----------



## Tiger TKD

Beautiful work! You are an artist!


----------



## woof156

Great work as usual Dave. I "abuse" my Rembrant arm guard almost daily... still tickin and looking good.


----------



## aschrum1

Message sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

aschrum1 said:


> Message sent
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I responded to your message.....


----------



## rembrandt

This one has all the gagets....


----------



## rembrandt

A better visual.....


----------



## rembrandt

I want to thank everybody for your support....stay safe folks.....


----------



## rembrandt

I should have a combo tomorrow......a pocket quiver and an armguard....


----------



## rembrandt

This combo is heading for Missouri this morning


----------



## PeteHNsen

That is some fine art!


----------



## BarneySlayer

Nice kicking Dave!


----------



## rembrandt

everything seems to have slowed down now but today I got 4 orders for a







knife, sheath and the free armguard. It’s time to go to work......


----------



## rembrandt

Here is number 6 going to the HH Classic next month....hoping to have 10 or more by June 6...


----------



## rembrandt

Another photo


----------



## leoncrandall74

rembrandt said:


> Here is number 6 going to the HH Classic next month....hoping to have 10 or more by June 6...
> View attachment 7405718


Looks incredible, Dave!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BarneySlayer

rembrandt said:


> Another photo
> View attachment 7405722


Nice knife there!

Leather is gorgeous too!


----------



## rembrandt

I hope to have no. 8 to show later today or Monday. I’m hoping for 15 but will settle for anything over 10...


----------



## rembrandt

Here is another.......


----------



## rembrandt

And here is another....


----------



## rembrandt

Those are 7 and 8......Working on 9 now and should have at least 10 by the 6th........Howard Hill Classic.....


----------



## rembrandt

rembrandt said:


> Here is another.......
> View attachment 7410772


The color is off on the lid of the pocket.....has to do with the window light.....


----------



## rembrandt

I hope to have a new armguard in a day or so and a side and pocket Quiver in a few days....It depends....on distractions...I rely on quiteness and solitude....


----------



## rembrandt

Here is no. 9....today I will start on no. 10 and that will be it....Only 8 more days till the Classic so I need to do other things to get ready for that.....


----------



## BarneySlayer

It keeps getting better and better Dave!


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> It keeps getting better and better Dave!


Thanks Barney.....I’m gonna finish no. 10 today and that will have to do for the HH Classic...last yr. I sold 11 and several knives...all buyers got free armguards.....set up at 8 AM and sold out by 4PM....


----------



## rembrandt

There was about half the number of archers here yesterday at the HH Classic as their was last year....and I sold a few Quivers and a few knives.....It was a fun day however and I made enough to make me happy.....I bought a side of leather, pre dyed and that was Ok.....I also got to chat with Byron Ferguson again and get a photo with him.....


----------



## rembrandt

rembrandt said:


> There was about half the number of archers here yesterday at the HH Classic as their was last year....and I sold a few Quivers and a few knives.....It was a fun day however and I made enough to make me happy.....I bought a side of leather, pre dyed and that was Ok.....I also got to chat with Byron Ferguson again and get a photo with him.....


Here is a photo of Byron and myself......


----------



## barefoot ranger

rembrandt said:


> Made these two sheaths for a fellow who likes Damascus knives.....
> View attachment 7311171


Rembrant, your work is exquisite. You sir, are a true artist and craftsman. 

I really like those Damascus blades too.


----------



## rembrandt

barefoot ranger said:


> Rembrant, your work is exquisite. You sir, are a true artist and craftsman.
> 
> I really like those Damascus blades too.


Thank you ranger.....People seem to prefer the Damascus for some reason.....sold one today!


----------



## rembrandt

This set will go out tomorrow......


----------



## bowhunter-90

Beautiful work ill keep this post in mind next time I need leather work done!


----------



## rembrandt

bowhunter-90 said:


> Beautiful work ill keep this post in mind next time I need leather work done!


Thanks bowhunter....any time will be fine....


----------



## rembrandt

Any BW bow people who might want something like this....I’m contemplating making these and putting their kill number in the upper corner....I think I can do the same for others who shot a Turkey, Elk, Buffalo or white tail.....


----------



## woof156

rembrandt said:


> Here is another.......
> View attachment 7410772


Tool work on these side quivers is absolutely stunning-- nice work, nice effort. Someone is going to get themselves a piece of art for a side quiver.


----------



## rembrandt

Here is a photo of a knife one of my students did….gonna give it to his grandfather…..


----------



## rembrandt

I love working with these kids making knives and doing leather work….Ive taught over 300 of them now and I hope more to come…..I learn a lot from them and I hope they have learned somethings from me…..I let them shoot my bows, they enjoy that and my wife feeds them every Mon.


----------



## Lawlor Coe

Well done!


----------



## Bucket1521

rembrandt said:


> And here is another....
> View attachment 7410773


This one is sweet! I'm about to get started in leather crafting. Just got a bunch of tools and picked up a Chinese cobblers sewing machine at an auction for $42.


----------



## rembrandt

Bucket1521 said:


> This one is sweet! I'm about to get started in leather crafting. Just got a bunch of tools and picked up a Chinese cobblers sewing machine at an auction for $42.


If you need any help, feel free to contact me and I’ll do my best to help you…..I know how much “short cuts” can help so feel free to ask me……


----------



## Turkey165

Pm sent


----------



## rembrandt

Just wondering, I haven’t taken down my bow since I bought it months ago…Will it hurt the modern limbs to leave them strung?


----------



## BarneySlayer

rembrandt said:


> Just wondering, I haven’t taken down my bow since I bought it months ago…Will it hurt the modern limbs to leave them strung?


Nope. They will be fine.


----------



## Boomah21

Beautiful


----------



## rembrandt

Here is a photo of my latest piece of art work…..does anybody know where I can get the heads with antlers like this? Would like the symmetry to be better ……







and the size doesn’t mean much because the smaller ones are better for what I do…..


----------



## stuckbuck

Price for this?


----------



## tonybart55

Can you post a link to your website/Etsy page?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

tonybart55 said:


> Can you post a link to your website/Etsy page?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sent you a message…..thanks for asking….


----------



## rembrandt

I mailed this set out this morning to Minn


----------



## rembrandt

This set will go out Wed


----------



## rembrandt

These are the only two I have left….


----------



## rembrandt

This one is going to IN….Monday morning….


----------



## irishhacker

rembrandt said:


> I mailed this set out this morning to Minn
> View attachment 7446386


Love this! So much so that I bought 2 sets of them last year! One for me and one for my older brother 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

This set is going to Iowa in the morning….the fellow archer sent me a pair of large dear antlers and two skulls with antlers…..If I can get 5 sets of dear antlers alone or some skulls with small antlers, even spikes, I will make a knife with one of the antlers and an armguard, also a pocket Quiver…..and pay half the shipping…..


----------



## rembrandt

The reason I’ve been absent is my wife took a dive down 7 steps and she broke her shoulder, her wrist and her hip…..I’ve been dedicated to do all I can to get her well…She did that two weeks ago and she still needs help so I’ve walked away from the workshop to be with her…..I could use some prayers from you good folks…..I’m wore to a frazzle…..


----------



## HbDane

rembrandt said:


> The reason I’ve been absent is my wife took a dive down 7 steps and she broke her shoulder, her wrist and her hip…..I’ve been dedicated to do all I can to get her well…She did that two weeks ago and she still needs help so I’ve walked away from the workshop to be with her…..I could use some prayers from you good folks…..I’m wore to a frazzle…..


Prayers sent brother. Sorry to hear about your wife. My family will pray for a speedy recovery.


----------



## tonybart55

rembrandt said:


> The reason I’ve been absent is my wife took a dive down 7 steps and she broke her shoulder, her wrist and her hip…..I’ve been dedicated to do all I can to get her well…She did that two weeks ago and she still needs help so I’ve walked away from the workshop to be with her…..I could use some prayers from you good folks…..I’m wore to a frazzle…..


Hate to hear that, Praying for a speedy recovery and for the energy and patience to keep loving on her through this time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Thanks for the prayers guys……she is doing better but her shoulder is gonna take a few months to heal…."


----------



## rembrandt

Here is my latest pocket Quiver…..I’m thinking of making a knife to match it……


----------



## rembrandt

This one has a jeweled blade knife, an arrow separator and a “D” Loop.


----------



## rembrandt

I’m in the process of making a knife with the faded black to red handle…..it will be a part of a set….


----------



## CareyBrowning

beautiful work


----------



## Davebuech

Great looking stuff! Can't find you on Etsy though


----------



## rembrandt

Davebuech said:


> Great looking stuff! Can't find you on Etsy though


I’m not on Etsy…I have a store on Facebook however…”Dave’s Knife and Leathers Store”


----------



## woof156

rembrandt said:


> Here is my latest pocket Quiver…..I’m thinking of making a knife to match it……
> View attachment 7474644


Dave did you mean pocket or side quiver?? looks great...


----------



## rembrandt

woof156 said:


> Dave did you mean pocket or side quiver?? looks great...


I call it a pocket quiver, even tho it is a tad flamboyant…..a side quiver hangs on the side also but the arrows face forward…..Side quivers are mostly used by target shooters and not so much by 3Ders and Hunters….


----------



## rembrandt

These armguards I still have…..


----------



## rembrandt

I don’t know how that happened above but I’ll show two knives I finished…


----------



## greywiz

Beautiful work!!


----------



## rembrandt

greywiz said:


> Beautiful work!!


Much thanks to ya….


----------



## BarneySlayer

Man, Dave, you're cranking!

I like them both!


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> Man, Dave, you're cranking!
> 
> I like them both!


Thanks Barney……


----------



## rembrandt

rembrandt said:


> Thanks Barney……


Make me an offer on one of those two and I’ll include the other plus a free armguard….


----------



## rembrandt

rembrandt said:


> Make me an offer on one of those two and I’ll include the other plus a free armguard….


 OK no offer so I guess I’ll have to give this away here in AT….starting in November……I’m gonna do some Art work on both of them however……so look for the Give Aways next month…..


----------



## BarneySlayer

Man, did I miss the boat?

Here's my offer, if it's not too late.

Let me know what you want, and I'll have it magically appear in your Paypal account! You've always given me great value, and you want to be a smarty pants and say $1,000,000, surprise, I don't have it!


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> Man, did I miss the boat?
> 
> Here's my offer, if it's not too late.
> 
> Let me know what you want, and I'll have it magically appear in your Paypal account! You've always given me great value, and you want to be a smarty pants and say $1,000,000, surprise, I don't have it!


Dang your hard to deal with……


----------



## rembrandt

Sent you a message Barney…..


----------



## rembrandt

I will put an antler tip on the one I overlooked and polish them….I like them both


----------



## rembrandt




----------



## rembrandt

The threesome above went out to California this morning……


----------



## Nate Danforth

Incredible work!


----------



## rembrandt

Thanks Nate…..I hope to have 10 more before Christmas…….maybe more…..


----------



## BarneySlayer

They do make astoundingly good gifts.

"Made in the USA by a retired train robber."

Always a good talking point.


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> They do make astoundingly good gifts.
> 
> "Made in the USA by a retired train robber."
> 
> Always a good talking point.


LOL, and proud of it and I never had a live round in my guns…it’s called SAFETY FIRST..


----------



## Ringnecked Archer

Those are really nice looking. I wish I could do work like that


----------



## rembrandt

I’m getting tuned up for a special antler handle in an upcoming knife I want to make…..this one is not bad in itself










Ringnecked Archer said:


> Those are really nice looking. I wish I could do work like that


You can, I teach a pair, sometimes 4 students how to make knives, jewel blades and do leather work…..They catch on fast…..you would also…..


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this one yesterday…..for a friend who lives in Michigan….


----------



## WhiteFalcon

Very nice leather work.


----------



## rembrandt

Almost got this one done…..
View attachment 7492791


----------



## rembrandt

rembrandt said:


> Make me an offer on one of those two and I’ll include the other plus a free armguard….


----------



## rembrandt

Thank you WhiteFalcon

Finished these two a few days ago and not sure I posted them….


----------



## rembrandt

I came across this knife, had to get it so I bought 3 of them….it has a CARBON STEEL BLADE which is well known for sharpness…..I liked the idea of a sheath that would match this knife and here it is…..


----------



## GCook

Sorry to hear about your bride. Hope she is healing well.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

GCook said:


> Sorry to hear about your bride. Hope she is healing well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot for caring….She is doing better but it’s gonna take a while for her to get over this fall….She is getting home rehab and will till the middle of this month…..


----------



## rembrandt

Here is another photo of my latest knife and sheath…..BTW, the blade is Carbon Steel… and knife makers love this steel…it’s fine metal for knife making….


----------



## rembrandt

This set went out this morning to Kentucky…


----------



## rembrandt

I like how these two came out…..I’m trying to make as many as I can before I start on Christmas presents.


----------



## BarneySlayer

rembrandt said:


> Finished this one yesterday…..for a friend who lives in Michigan….
> View attachment 7491737


I love the color in the handle. Sheath is a nice match.



rembrandt said:


> Here is another photo of my latest knife and sheath…..BTW, the blade is Carbon Steel… and knife makers love this steel…it’s fine metal for knife making….
> View attachment 7494037


The matching of texture is fantastic. Looks like it's taken a beating, and will keep on taking it.


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> I love the color in the handle. Sheath is a nice match.
> 
> 
> 
> The matching of texture is fantastic. Looks like it's taken a beating, and will keep on taking it.


I’ve got one coming up your gonna like….I’ll post a photo either today or tomorrow…


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this one today except for varnish on the Armguard…..


----------



## BarneySlayer

Nice coordination!


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> Nice coordination!


I knew you would like this one….


----------



## busted knuckle

rembrandt said:


> Pocket Quivers


Very nice work!


----------



## rembrandt

Went ahead and finished this one with the BW on it….


----------



## rembrandt

I’m working with Damascus and Carbon Steel a lot now….the cost is rather high but I’m not gonna raise my rates till I just have no choice…..hopefully it won’t come to that…..


----------



## rembrandt

rembrandt said:


> I’ve got one coming up your gonna like….I’ll post a photo either today or tomorrow…


This one is Carbon Steel……


----------



## BarneySlayer

rembrandt said:


> This one is Carbon Steel……


And invisible!


----------



## rembrandt

rembrandt said:


> This one is Carbon Steel……





rembrandt said:


> I knew you would like this one….


----------



## rembrandt

I don’t know how my Dad got into this but he did….He was a Cowboy, loved his horses, played the guitar and sang…..He lived to be 103 yrs old and He and I found a home with a re-enactment Club in Palestine, Tx….


----------



## GCook

I use to hunt the Type 2 permit land east of Palestine backbin the late 80s. Beautiful area but that red clay get slick with just a little wet.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

GCook said:


> I use to hunt the Type 2 permit land east of Palestine backbin the late 80s. Beautiful area but that red clay get slick with just a little wet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


The red clay was slick when wet…..no doubt about that but we were use to it….. my Dad was invited to be in a couple of movies and Buck Taylor wanted to do a painting of him……


----------



## thirdhandman

Remmy my friend, you certainly have improved your skills in the past couple of years.


----------



## rembrandt

Thanks THM……your a good man….


----------



## rembrandt

These two BW armguards are leaving for Kansas……


----------



## rembrandt

Both need varnishing…..will do that in the morning…..


----------



## rembrandt

The one on the right I gave to the buyer……..to give to a friend……I like others who give to others kinda like I do…..


----------



## thirdhandman

Very nice Remy. Next, you will be doing custom takedown bow cases.


----------



## PPeluso

You definitely do beautiful work, I'm going to check your website out now


----------



## BigTrav_238

That’s really great work man! Very talented!


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> I love the color in the handle. Sheath is a nice match.
> 
> 
> 
> The matching of texture is fantastic. Looks like it's taken a beating, and will keep on taking it.


I made a new sheath for the knife and I’ll get it in the mail in a day or two….I added a piece of welt to the other sheath, put a Damascus blade knife in it…..if you want it too I’ll practically give it away…..


----------



## GCook

Hope the wife is improving. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

GCook said:


> Hope the wife is improving.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


She is getting better….thanks for asking….


----------



## BarneySlayer

rembrandt said:


> I made a new sheath for the knife and I’ll get it in the mail in a day or two….I added a piece of welt to the other sheath, put a Damascus blade knife in it…..if you want it too I’ll practically give it away…..


That sounds good to me!


----------



## rembrandt

Here are 3 armguards I’m mailing out in the morning……I have a deal going on now…..if you buy 2 I throw in another free…..good Christmas presents….
View attachment 7514679



PPeluso said:


> You definitely do beautiful work, I'm going to check your website out now


it’s best if you send me a message on FaceBook……Or just look at my work here and contact me…..


----------



## rembrandt

I should have about 10 new armguards in a day or two to show…….all are BWs….


----------



## PPeluso

rembrandt said:


> I should have about 10 new armguards in a day or two to show…….all are BWs….


Ill be watching for them, but I couldn't open up the last attachment


----------



## rembrandt

Don’t know why that those photos aren’t showing up….Maybe these new ones will show up tomorrow….


----------



## rembrandt

Here are 4 more I completed this AM……3 to go and I’ll finish 3 pocket quivers…..


----------



## rembrandt

rembrandt said:


> Here are 4 more I completed this AM……3 to go and I’ll finish 3 pocket quivers…..
> View attachment 7520454


The work around the edges is tedious and time consuming….


----------



## leoncrandall74

rembrandt said:


> The work around the edges is tedious and time consuming….


But they look amazing!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt

Here are some more BW armguards…..


----------



## rembrandt

Some more….


----------



## Grizzly63

Awesome work ! Very nice


----------



## rembrandt

Thanks I hope to have some new ones soon…..I’ve got Several orders to get done and I’m past “taking a break”


----------



## rembrandt

Thanks Grizzly63


----------



## beginners wife

Very nice job!!


----------



## rembrandt

Do you shoot a bow also?


----------



## rembrandt

rembrandt said:


> Do you shoot a bow also?


Well, I wanted to send her a free armguard but she must have left the premises…..


----------



## BarneySlayer

Keep up the nice stuff Dave!


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> Keep up the nice stuff Dave!


Im gonna hang in there as long as the Lord lets me…..


----------



## BarneySlayer

FYI, I had your knife in a pile of prize options at the M14 forum, and the winner of M14 of the Year selected one of your knives among all options.

He recently received it, and wanted to let me know...

_*"I received the knife in the mail today and it is beautiful!!! Thank you again for offering this this awesome prize and please relay to your friend my extreme pleasure to own this beautiful knife. He does extremely fine work."*_

He got this... Now it lives in Alaska! Maybe it will get some tasty caribou?

_*







*_


----------



## rembrandt

Made this sheath for a fellow here in Bama and he is headed for Montana on a hunting trip…


----------



## rembrandt

BarneySlayer said:


> FYI, I had your knife in a pile of prize options at the M14 forum, and the winner of M14 of the Year selected one of your knives among all options.
> 
> He recently received it, and wanted to let me know...
> 
> _*"I received the knife in the mail today and it is beautiful!!! Thank you again for offering this this awesome prize and please relay to your friend my extreme pleasure to own this beautiful knife. He does extremely fine work."*_
> 
> He got this... Now it lives in Alaska! Maybe it will get some tasty caribou?
> 
> _*
> View attachment 7546809
> *_


Thanks DS…..that made my day this morning….


----------



## rembrandt

rembrandt said:


> Thanks DS…..that made my day this morning….


Sorry BS….I meant Barney Slayer…..LOL


----------



## rembrandt

The Howard Hill Classic will be in May if the Virus allows it and from now on till May, I will be making Pocket Quivers…..and a few knives…..looking forward to that…….


----------



## Brando'

l


----------



## BarneySlayer

Brando' said:


> l


Indeed. It kind of takes your breath away, eh?


----------



## rembrandt

This set went out this morning to Miss.


----------



## rembrandt

This twosome goes out in the morning to NY


----------



## rembrandt

Two I finished yesterday


----------



## BarneySlayer

This thread is now the primary reason I check into this forum.


----------



## rembrandt

Barney, it’s people like you that keeps me around and doing my best to create things that people enjoy…..thanks Barney!


----------



## rembrandt

BTW, I’ve got pocket quivers and armguards on the way…..


----------



## rembrandt

This one with an armguard will go out in the morning…..


----------



## rembrandt




----------



## rembrandt




----------



## rembrandt

This knife, a gut hook is only 8 inches long and I’m considering having a price for the sheath and giving the knife away with the sheath…..


----------



## rembrandt

I finished this knife as a practice and it came out OK…..I’ve got a bunch of this wood and I’m gonna have a dz or so for the Howard Hill Classic…..Hope to have a bunch of pocket Quivers and arm guards….


----------



## BarneySlayer

rembrandt said:


> I finished this knife as a practice and it came out OK…..I’ve got a bunch of this wood and I’m gonna have a dz or so for the Howard Hill Classic…..Hope to have a bunch of pocket Quivers and arm guards….
> View attachment 7568342


I really like that!


----------



## rembrandt

I’m gonna make a bunch like this before the Howard Hill Classic……I hope to improve on this one….


----------



## woof156

rembrandt said:


> I finished this knife as a practice and it came out OK…..I’ve got a bunch of this wood and I’m gonna have a dz or so for the Howard Hill Classic…..Hope to have a bunch of pocket Quivers and arm guards….
> View attachment 7568342


Very nice Rembrant and since I am not up on my knifeology could you tell me what the notch near the guard if used for??? Again nice looking knife, and handle with the spalted wood..


----------



## rembrandt

I have no idea what the notch is for……I liked the overall look of the blade so I bought it…..thanks for asking…..


----------



## rembrandt

Finished these two today……


----------



## rembrandt

Also finished this one today…..


----------



## rembrandt

Also worked on this knife….flattened the end and made the handle more desirable to look at


----------



## rembrandt

I hope to have a sheath to show tomorrow….


----------



## rembrandt

I’m working on the sheath and it ought to be ready tomorrow…….


----------



## rembrandt

From now till the Howard Hill Classic I will put in many hours in the workshop……I hope I can show you some leatherwork…….I will keep my prices low because of the class I teach and my profits go toward those young men and women…..I’m not in this for my own gain but for these young folks to learn and enjoy themselves…..I hope I show you some of my best work…..


----------



## rembrandt

I did finish a pocket Quiver today and I will show it tomorrow…..I talked to the head of the Howard Hill Classic and he gave me some very good news…..instead of May it is the first week in June…That gives me another month to make quivers and knives……I have enough arm guards, it’s the Quivers and knives that I’ll be slaving over….


----------



## rembrandt

This one has a D loop and an arrow separator….I’ve almost got another done…will show it in a day or two….


----------



## rembrandt

Here are two armguards that a fellow archer ordered….I did two and will give him a choice……


----------



## thirdhandman

Remy: I don't know if you are familiar with this shoot or not. Knowing your products and type of customer, you would do well here.
BTW I check in just about once a year. Ya never cease to amaze me with all the new designs. Simply beautiful.


----------



## rembrandt

Hello there…..yes, miss seeing you over here on AT……What shoot are you referring to? Give me the dates also….I’d be interested in it……


----------



## BarneySlayer

rembrandt said:


> Also worked on this knife….flattened the end and made the handle more desirable to look at
> View attachment 7573522


I think it does look a bit more elegant like that.


----------



## thirdhandman

Remy I got 2 of your knives and have them on display in my home. Love them.


rembrandt said:


> Hello there…..yes, miss seeing you over here on AT……What shoot are you referring to? Give me the dates also….I’d be interested in it……


Duh! I copy and pasted the info for you and forgot to post it. If you decide to go please let me know. That would give me a good reason to take a bike ride. Would love to meet you in person and break bread with ya.  




__





Archery Nationals






cloverdaleconservationclub.org


----------



## Pyme

I check in on this thread now and then.

I'm never disappointed.

Simply beautiful work.


----------



## rembrandt

Jim, I would love to go to that but it would depend on how I do at the Howard Hill Classic, it’s the 3rd 4th and 5th of March…….Dang…..


----------



## thirdhandman

Don't go there in March I think it is 3-5 June.


----------



## rembrandt

That’s the weekend of the HH Classic…Gotta make that one as a vendor…


----------



## rembrandt

This one turned out fine….now I need about 5 more….I love these handles and it was a student that taught me about this….


----------



## rembrandt




----------



## rembrandt

This 3some above went to Miss. this morning……What I’m doing is giving the knife to the buyer when they buy the sheath and armguard….


----------



## rembrandt

The archer in Miss. really liked these…..said the blade would shave….glad to hear that….


----------



## rembrandt

My hypocrisy just goes so far……I will have a Jake Knife, new sheath and a few arm guards to show but this piece of gourd art took me several weeks to finish…..the archery items will show up soon…..the lid does come off and the knob on top is fiddle tuning knob…..


----------



## rembrandt

Here are two armguards I finished yesterday….finally got them varnished…..


----------



## rembrandt

Copy photos of my knife I finished today….I love these knives I’m making and I got the idea from one of my students…..


----------



## rembrandt

I hope I can get the photos larger…..


----------



## rembrandt

Here is another photo with the blade in the sheath….


----------



## BarneySlayer

The neighbor kid got to choose from one of your arm guards as part of his firewood splitting thank you tip. He chose the deer skull with simulated bullet holes, and loves it!


----------



## rembrandt

I’m gonna do several quivers in solid colors…..Black Brown etc….next one will have a knife where the pencil is….


----------



## BarneySlayer

rembrandt said:


> Also finished this one today…..
> View attachment 7573512


Gorgeous. Pictures with blade naked?


----------



## rembrandt

This one has a D loop and an arrow separator…..







j


----------



## rembrandt

This one has a D loop and an arrow separator…..
View attachment 7604164


----------



## rembrandt

Made another one of this….I belong to the GUNSMOKE fan club and they will like this addition…..


----------



## rembrandt

I’ll back that one up with a GUNSMOKE armguard…..


----------



## rembrandt

In my spare time I do Native American Art….


----------



## rembrandt

I will have 2 pocket quivers to show in a few days…..I like the new stamp on these…..


----------



## rembrandt

Been outside doing yard work….I have 28 rose bushes, and numerous flowers that demand my attention but after tomorrow, I will finish the two quivers……I hope you will take a gander at them…..


----------



## rembrandt

BTW, I’ve got some armguards coming that will match the quivers…..


----------



## link_57X9

These are very nice! Very impressive work.


----------



## rembrandt

I finished two pocket quivers and will polish them tomorrow…….


----------



## rembrandt

Finished these two and I will try to get matching free armguards


----------



## rembrandt

This is my 5th Jake Knife and I’ll have a sheath made for it before the Classic…..


----------



## BarneySlayer

rembrandt said:


> This is my 5th Jake Knife and I’ll have a sheath made for it before the Classic…..
> View attachment 7617424


That looks awesome!

A Finnish style sheath (kind of like a sleave) would look pretty good on that...


----------



## rembrandt

rembrandt said:


> Finished these two and I will try to get matching free armguards


what happened to the photos?


----------



## rembrandt

I cannot seem to get the second one to show up even tho I’ve Tried about 10 times….


----------



## rembrandt

rembrandt said:


> View attachment 7617665
> View attachment 7617665
> I cannot seem to get the second one to show up even tho I’ve Tried about 10 times….


Finally……..


----------



## rembrandt




----------



## rembrandt

This pair was mailed out this morning to Miss.


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this one yesterday……


----------



## rembrandt

This one has the pocket, “D” Loop, pencil holder and arrow separator…….


----------



## rembrandt

Here is one I finished today…I should have one each day till Tannahill to the Classic….


----------



## rembrandt

I’m doing 6 sheaths for these Damascus blades….so far I’ve finished 3…..getting ready for the Classic….


----------



## rembrandt

Here is another…..


----------



## rembrandt

I’ve finished several more sheaths that I will try to show tomorrow


----------



## rembrandt

I will show one or two today…..All I need is varnishing them….


----------



## Bill_in_TR

Remy,

Do you do any back quivers? I didn't want to read through a whole bunch of the thread to find out.


----------



## rembrandt

Yes but they aren’t cheap……lots of work involved…..


----------



## rembrandt

I did finish two more knives…..I will show them tomorrow….both are Damascus…..


----------



## rembrandt

Here are some that I will show at the Classic…..
View attachment 7631495


----------



## rembrandt

Had the honor to visit Byron Ferguson again….He is a good guy to talk to……


----------



## rembrandt

Here WAS my tables


----------



## rembrandt




----------



## rembrandt




----------



## BarneySlayer

Lots of great stuff there!


----------



## rembrandt

Lots of dedication and hours in the work shop.


----------



## Bamabowhunter

I really enjoyed our time talking at Tannehill. I was the old guy that talked you and your wife's ears off on Saturday. Thanks. Ben


----------



## rembrandt

We talked with a lot of people at Tannehill but Hope said she thinks she remembers you…..She said we enjoyed talking to you…….


----------



## rembrandt

BTW, I’m offering a great buy on the above…..My profit from the items above go back into supplies for the class I teach….I’m selling a knife or a pocket quiver with a free armguard AND a small knife to boot…..best deal I’ve ever offered…..


----------



## BarneySlayer

rembrandt said:


> BTW, I’m offering a great buy on the above…..My profit from the items above go back into supplies for the class I teach….I’m selling a knife or a pocket quiver with a free armguard AND a small knife to boot…..best deal I’ve ever offered…..


What is the 'Above'?


----------



## rembrandt

I’m just trying to sell as much of my items as I can after the H H Classic…I still have quite a number of them…I’m hoping that, with that deal, I can sell a few….


----------



## rembrandt

BTW, the above has shrunken…..


----------



## BarneySlayer

rembrandt said:


> BTW, the above has shrunken…..


Maybe an updated picture of what you've got left would be useful...


----------



## rembrandt

Good advice Barney…..


----------



## rembrandt

I will post a photo of what I have left in the morning……


----------



## rembrandt

I’ll try again in the morning……my wife had to go into the hospital in Birmingham today….


----------



## BarneySlayer

Best wishes for her. Hope she feels super good soon!


----------



## JPHooley

I hope your wife is doing ok! And you as well!


----------



## rembrandt

I’ve got these here for a fellow archer to look at….


----------



## rembrandt

Ooooops…..just pretty girls that are part of our family eating at DQ…..


----------



## rembrandt

Two out of the three knives are gone to Texas…..


----------



## rembrandt

OH…..sorry about the girl photos.


----------



## BarneySlayer

rembrandt said:


> OH…..sorry about the girl photos.


Not a problem for sure. They look happy. That's worth something.

Lucky texas!

They all look great.


----------



## rembrandt

Finished this one today except for polishing and I’m gonna jewel the blade……

















BarneySlayer said:


> Not a problem for sure. They look happy. That's worth something.
> 
> Lucky texas!
> 
> They all look great.


Thanks Barney…..your a good man…..


----------



## rembrandt

JPHooley said:


> I hope your wife is doing ok! And you as well!


Thanks JP….we should know more about her Afib……


----------



## rembrandt

She is home now but weak…..I’ve been watching her and staying away from the workshop…I’m working on a piece of art in the house….We’ve been married 60 yrs now so I depend on her for so many things…..


----------



## BarneySlayer

rembrandt said:


> She is home now but weak…..I’ve been watching her and staying away from the workshop…I’m working on a piece of art in the house….We’ve been married 60 yrs now so I depend on her for so many things…..


Priorities man, meaning her...

Keep us updated,


----------



## rembrandt

I will do that….she is home now but she has very little strength…..still worried about her…..


----------



## BarneySlayer

rembrandt said:


> I will do that….she is home now but she has very little strength…..still worried about her…..


Give her a big kiss for me.

If you feel like it, you can explain who I am. Or let her enjoy the mystery 

If you think it will brighten her spirits, PM me and I'll sing her a song.

I don't sing well, but that doesn't stop me.


----------



## rembrandt

Here are some knives and sheaths that should go…..The jeweling really makes the special…..maybe this will work


BarneySlayer said:


> Give her a big kiss for me.
> 
> If you feel like it, you can explain who I am. Or let her enjoy the mystery
> 
> If you think it will brighten her spirits, PM me and I'll sing her a song.
> 
> I don't sing well, but that doesn't stop me.


She is doing better, she is after me to do some work for her…..I don’t know what I’d do without you…..your a good thoughtful man….


----------



## rembrandt

I will be showing some new pieces of my work in a day or two…


----------



## rembrandt

Here is a sheath I made for a student…..I used the Dragon stamp…..


----------



## rembrandt

rembrandt said:


> Here is a sheath I made for a student…..I used the Dragon stamp…..
> View attachment 7672041
> 
> View attachment 7672040


----------



## rembrandt

Here is another knife, sheath and stand I did…..it’s going to Louisana


----------



## Ala_Archer

Sent you a message Rembrandt.
Thanks,
Ala_Archer


----------



## rembrandt

Go to my thread…..or Face Book


----------



## rembrandt

Here is what I have left


----------



## rembrandt

All of my quivers but one has an arrow divider, a D Loop and a pocket plus you get a free arm guard…..I can post a photo of them also……you can see these on FB


----------



## rembrandt




----------



## rembrandt

The larger of the two here is SOLD…..YEP, that is the last of my Jake knives……gotta make some more……


----------



## woof156

Nice work Dave, love the knives and the leatherworks as well. Your braces are still going strong here after 5 yrs and still look great.. keep on keepin on..


----------



## BarneySlayer

rembrandt said:


> View attachment 7676517


Very nice!

I like what you're doing with the handles!


----------



## TomV

rembrandt said:


> I'm gonna try this again and I hope I can add to it as I go and this way I won't be adding a new post almost daily......


Beautiful!!


----------



## rembrandt

This set goes out tomorrow….


----------



## BarneySlayer

Spun it for you...










Nice work, as always.


----------



## Willis Hiatt

Beautiful craftsmanship


----------



## rembrandt

With the cost of antlers going up due to sellers getting higher money from the Dog Chews, it’s tough to find an antler salesman…..but my wife came across one on a yard sale and she brought me these….She paid $55 for these and I’m glad to get them…..


----------



## Mcmojoe

rembrandt said:


> I'm gonna try this again and I hope I can add to it as I go and this way I won't be adding a new post almost daily......


Looks sweet!


----------



## rembrandt

I’m working on several knives…..A fellow from Louisana has ordered 3 knives, sheaths and stands


----------



## rembrandt

I’m working on 3 knives, sheaths and stands….I’ll post them when it’s all finished……


----------



## BarneySlayer

You knives are now the main reason I keep visiting this forum


----------



## thirdhandman

rembrandt said:


> Had the honor to visit Byron Ferguson again….He is a good guy to talk to……
> View attachment 7636074


Rummy, Byron is one of the best. I do miss seeing him at the shows.


----------



## Dave Broughton

Been up to my ears trying to get Yd work done…..hope to have some work to show soon….Heck, I was off here so long I had to get a new Password……


----------



## Dave Broughton

Sold these 3 knives to a great guy in Louisana…….


----------



## Dave Broughton

I’ve got a couple more knives to put on here that I’m putting a low price on……Im gonna make some Jake Knives, kinda getting behind on these and I love making them….


----------



## BarneySlayer

Dave Broughton said:


> I’ve got a couple more knives to put on here that I’m putting a low price on……Im gonna make some Jake Knives, kinda getting behind on these and I love making them….


Looking forward to it!


----------



## Dave Broughton

BarneySlayer said:


> Looking forward to it!


Don’t know what I could do without you Barney


----------



## BarneySlayer

Dave Broughton said:


> Don’t know what I could do without you Barney


Probably everything you're doing...

But let's not test that!


----------



## Dave Broughton

Dave Broughton said:


> Don’t know what I could do without you Barney


you have been great……..what would you like for Christmas? I’ve got pocket Quivers, arm guards and knives I’m fixin to give away starting Nov. and Dec…….


----------



## BarneySlayer

Dave Broughton said:


> you have been great……..what would you like for Christmas? I’ve got pocket Quivers, arm guards and knives I’m fixin to give away starting Nov. and Dec…….


I'd be happy to peruse your Black Friday items a little early 

I'd feel a little bad swiping them out from under other lucky customers... but not that bad 

If you want to share them here, or PM me, or use my e-mail if you still have it, all is good!


----------



## Dave Broughton

I’ll have to go thru my Inventory for the upcoming give aways and then I’ll get back with ya….


----------



## Dave Broughton

Here are pocket quivers that I still have……all have D loops, a pocket and an arrow separator


----------



## Dave Broughton

I use to give away freebies from Sept. thru Dec but the cost of leather and Knife blades was just too much….I love to do this and I know you guys love it also…..


----------



## Dave Broughton

Barney, this is what I have left in Quivers….


----------



## BarneySlayer

Do you have any knives left to go with them?


----------



## Dave Broughton

BarneySlayer said:


> Do you have any knives left to go with them?


If your referring to a knife ON the Quiver, yes I do but the only quiver I could have room is the bottom right yellowish quiver….


----------



## Dave Broughton

I’ll display some knives for you too…..


----------



## Dave Broughton

Here is an armguard I just finished for a fellow archer….it was a freebee…..


----------



## BarneySlayer

Dave Broughton said:


> If your referring to a knife ON the Quiver, yes I do but the only quiver I could have room is the bottom right yellowish quiver….


not necessarily.


----------



## Dave Broughton

I’m still looking for the number 2 winner in the Give Aways……I’m also working on an order for 3 knives…..On top of all that, I’m trying to finish the interior of my new Art Studio….I’m working toward another One Man Show….I’ve got 32 pieces of art now and I want 50…..


----------



## Dave Broughton

I’m a Native American Rendition Artist..I love that era. The Monarch of the Plains interest me…one of the reasons I love ARCHERY…..


----------



## chadg01

Beautiful work!


----------



## Dave Broughton

I just finished these knives….except for polishing which I will do tomorrow….


----------



## Dave Broughton

These knives went out the window fast…..Won’t sell the Skull however….


----------



## BarneySlayer

Dave Broughton said:


> These knives went out the window fast…..Won’t sell the Skull however….


Of course they did.

Nice work, every one unique. How could they last?

I guess you'll have to make more!


----------



## Dave Broughton

I have about 10. Knives left and they are going fast…..sorry about the delay…..gotta make as much as I can to finish off my Art Studio…..


----------



## BarneySlayer

Dave Broughton said:


> I have about 10. Knives left and they are going fast…..sorry about the delay…..gotta make as much as I can to finish off my Art Studio…..


Of course they go fast.

If you have stragglers, post-em! I'm sitting on 7 of them currently, more than I can wear out, but they make nice gifts!


----------



## Dave Broughton

I will show you what I have in a day or two….it’s been a busy week…..in fact, I can’t get the orders done and they will be next year getting my work…..


----------



## Dave Broughton

I’ve got a bunch of orders and I’ve got my hands full….here is what set it off…


----------

